# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΑΕΙΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ

## alekos22

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΩ ΑΕΙΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΩΤΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΗ (ΣΕ ΧΩΡΑΦΙ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ).

Ο ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ 12ν 150ΑΩ- ΕΝΑΝ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΑ 12ν ΣΕ 220ν-ΕΝΑ ΜΟΤΕΡΑΚΙ (2000 ΣΤΡΟΦΩΝ/1΄)-ΕΝΑ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΑΚΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΡΕΛΕ.

ΤΟ ΣΚΕΠΤΗΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΣ ΕΞΕΙΣ Ο ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΑΣ ΘΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΩΤΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΛΑΜΠΗΡΕΣ ΦΘΟΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΤΕΡΑΚΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΤΡΕΦΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΦΩΡΤΗΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ.

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ.

_Σε παρακαλώ επεξεργάσου το μήνυμα σου γράφοντας με ελληνικούς και πεζούς χαρακτήρες!!!
Στην γλώσσα του ίντερνετ τα κεφαλαία δείχνουν ότι φωνάζεις!!!_

----------


## sw1jmj

ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΕ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΟΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΛΥΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ.ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΙΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΕ ΜΟΓΕΝΗΤΡΙΑ Η ΕΝΑ ΗΛΙΑΚΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΦΙΚΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΞΗ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ. :Cool: 

_Σε παρακαλώ επεξεργάσου το μήνυμα σου γράφοντας με ελληνικούς και πεζούς χαρακτήρες!!!
Στην γλώσσα του ίντερνετ τα κεφαλαία δείχνουν ότι φωνάζεις!!!_

----------


## Zener_

Θα έχεις κατανάλωση ισχύος πάνω στις λάμπες και απώλειες στο μοτέρ(θερμικές) οπότε η μπαταρία θα αδειάσει.

Αν είχες π.χ μόνο την μπαταρία και το μοτέρ ως γεννήτρια, πάλι σε δεδομένο χρόνο θα άδειαζε.
Είναι σαν να δίνεις π.χ 10€ και να σου επιστρέφει 9€ και αυτό να συνεχίζεται μέχρι τα € να γίνουν 0 :Blink: . Από ενεργειακής άποψης καλύτερα συμφέρει να τροφοδοτείς μόνο τις λάμπες παρά και την γεννήτρια.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Η ιδέα του αεικίνητου πάντα γοητεύει και συγκινεί, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι παρά μια -άκρως γοητευτική!- *ουτοπία* :Sad: .
Τίποτα δεν παίρνεις αν δεν δώσεις και κανείς δεν κατάφερε να καταρρίψει την αμείλικτη *αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας*.
Τώρα ως προς την -πραγματικά έξυπνη!- ιδέα σου, ναι, θα μπορούσε πράγματι να γίνει! 
Αλλά με την προυπόθεση να πρόσθετες, σε αντιστάθμιση των απωλειών, λίγη *έξωθεν* ενέργεια για τη φόρτιση της μπαταρίας, με ένα μικρό ηλιακό πάνελ ή μια μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια. Ο ήλιος και ο άνεμος προσφέρουν ενέργεια δωρεάν :Wink: .

----------


## sakis18

> Η ιδέα του αεικίνητου πάντα γοητεύει και συγκινεί, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι παρά μια -άκρως γοητευτική!- *ουτοπία*.
> Τίποτα δεν παίρνεις αν δεν δώσεις και κανείς δεν κατάφερε να καταρρίψει την αμείλικτη *αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας*.
> Τώρα ως προς την -πραγματικά έξυπνη!- ιδέα σου, ναι, θα μπορούσε πράγματι να γίνει! 
> Αλλά με την προυπόθεση να πρόσθετες, σε αντιστάθμιση των απωλειών, λίγη *έξωθεν* ενέργεια για τη φόρτιση της μπαταρίας, με ένα μικρό ηλιακό πάνελ ή μια μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια. Ο ήλιος και ο άνεμος προσφέρουν ενέργεια δωρεάν.



Γαληνίτη καλησπέρα
Επειδή έχω μάθει στήν ζωή μου ,οτι κάθε πρόβλημα ,μα κάθε πρόβλημα έχει την λύση του,καί μόνο τού σπανού τα γένεια δέν γίνονται ,υπαρχει λυση και για το αεικίνητο,χωρίς ηλιακά πάνελ καί ανεμογεννήτριες
Μπορεί ό φίλος νά εχει 2 μπαταρίες καί 2 δυναμό ούτως ώστε να μοιράζετε τό φορτίο,η μιά μπαταρία καθαρά να φορτίζη τόν εαυτό τής καί τήν δεύτερη ,καί η δεύτερη να λειτουργεί καθαρά και μόνο γιά τήν πηγή τού φορτίου πού θέλουμε  :Wink:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Παιδιά, λοιπόν, αν καταφέρετε να κατασκευάσετε το αεικίνητο (παραγωγή ενέργειας από το μηδέν), να μας πείτε πως καταφέρατε να καταρρίψετε την αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας. Επίσης ενδιαφέρον θα είχε και η κατάρριψη των νόμων της θερμοδυναμικής, ιδιαίτερα του νόμου αύξησης της εντροπίας, αστειεύομαι, βέβαια...
Όταν ακούω για τέτοιες θεωρίες, κουράστηκα να εκφράζω διαφωνίες και τώρα πια ένα πράγμα ρωτώ: παιδιά το κατασκευάσατε στην πράξη και δουλεύει; Αν ναι, τότε δείξτε μας...

----------


## sakis18

> Παιδιά, λοιπόν, αν καταφέρετε να κατασκευάσετε το αεικίνητο (παραγωγή ενέργειας από το μηδέν), να μας πείτε πως καταφέρατε να καταρρίψετε την αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας. Επίσης ενδιαφέρον θα είχε και η κατάρριψη των νόμων της θερμοδυναμικής, ιδιαίτερα του νόμου αύξησης της εντροπίας, αστειεύομαι, βέβαια...
> Όταν ακούω για τέτοιες θεωρίες, τώρα πια ένα πράγμα ρωτώ: παιδιά το κατασκευάσατε στην πράξη και δουλεύει; Αν ναι, τότε δείξτε μας...



Mήτσε καλησπέρα
Τό θέμα δέν ξεκινάει πρώτα από τήν κατασκευή ενός προτότυπου,αλλά από τήν θεωρία καί το σχέδιο,εγώ απλά εκανα μιά θεωρητική σκέψη πού ακούγεται καί φένεται υλοποιήσιμη.
Τό θέμα δεν ειναι νά σηκώνουμαι τα χέρια ψηλά,και να λεμε αααααα δέν γίνετε το ψαξανε τόσοι και τόσοι ,τό θέμα είναι ο ανθρωπος νά συνέχίσει το ψαχτήρη ,γιατί αυτό πού λέω τό πιστεύω ακράδαντα ,ότι όλα τα προβλήματα έχουν λυση ,απλά δέν έχει ανακαλυφτεί ακόμα.
Πάντα φιλικά Μήτσε

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί μία τέτοια μηχανή αλλιώς θα υπήρχε ήδη. Δεν μπορούμε να παράγουμε ενέργεια. Η ενέργεια δεν δημιουργείται ούτε καταστρέφεται. Πάντα υπάρχει μετατροπή απο μία μορφή ενέργειας σε άλλη.

----------


## sakis18

> Δεν μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί μία τέτοια μηχανή αλλιώς θα υπήρχε ήδη. Δεν μπορούμε να παράγουμε ενέργεια. Η ενέργεια δεν δημιουργείται ούτε καταστρέφεται. Πάντα υπάρχει μετατροπή απο μία μορφή ενέργειας σε άλλη.



Ποτέ μήν λές ποτέ ΑLAMAN 
Η θεωριά μου για διαμοίραση τής ενέργειας,καί το ένα σκέλος να λειτουργεί μόνο γιά φόρτιση και το άλλο μόνο γιά τήν λήψη τού φορτίου,είναι εφικτή θεωρητικά

----------


## Thanos10

Τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ετσι απλα για να μπορεις να καταφερεις κατι στην θεωρια παντα και μετα στην πραξη το μοτερ που θα δινει κινηση στο δυναμο θα πρεπει να εχει ενα συστημα που μια στροφη του μοτερ να δινει στο δυναμο π.χ 5 στροφες αυτα γινονται με τυπους και το δυναμο δεν πρεπει να ειναι δυναμο αλλα καποια γενητρια πιστευω ειδικη  καθως και το μοτερ να εχει μικρη καταναλωση γιαυτο χρειαζεται το συστημα με τα γραναζια.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ας βγεί ολοκληρωμένο σχέδιο και ας υπολοιηθεί !
Εγώ συνεχίζω να πιστεύω οτι μια τέτοια μηχανή πρακτικά δεν θα μπορεί να υπάρξει. Και άν θα υπάρξει θα μπορεί στην καλύτερη περίπτωση να τροφοδοτεί μόνο τον εαυτό της χωρίς φορτίο (αν και το βλέπω αδύνατον) και στην χειρότερη περίπτωση η μηχανή θα σταματήσει μόλις τελειώσει η ενέργεια πχ απο την μπαταρία (κατανάλωση ενέργειας απο θερμικές μεταβολές του κινητήρα)

Θυμηθείται και τους τελεστικούς ενισχυτές. Όταν υπάρχει μεγάλη ενίσχυση η τάση εξόδου φτάνει *σχεδόν* την τάση τροφοδοσίας.
Θεωρητικά ανάλογα με το συντελεστή ενίσχυσης θα έπρεπε να υπερβένει την τάση τροφοδοσίας. Άν είχε γίνει αυτό θα μπορούσαμε να μετασχηματίσουμε το κύκλωμα με τέτοιον τρόπο ωστε να μπορεί να τροφοδοτεί και τον εαυτό του.

----------


## Thanos10

Για να βγει σχεδιο ο ανθρωπος που θα κανει κατι τετοιο στην θεωρια  θα πρεπει να εχει πολλες γνωσεις ηλεκτρολογιας, μηχανολογιας, και ηλεκτρονικων, και ολα αυτα δεν γινονται με απλα υλικα μπαταριες αυτοκ/του και δυναμο θελει θελει αλλα πραγματα.

----------


## jeik

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΩ ΑΕΙΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΩΤΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΗ (ΣΕ ΧΩΡΑΦΙ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ).
> 
> Ο ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ 12ν 150ΑΩ- ΕΝΑΝ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΑ 12ν ΣΕ 220ν-ΕΝΑ ΜΟΤΕΡΑΚΙ (2000 ΣΤΡΟΦΩΝ/1΄)-ΕΝΑ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΑΚΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΡΕΛΕ.
> 
> ΤΟ ΣΚΕΠΤΗΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΣ ΕΞΕΙΣ Ο ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΑΣ ΘΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΩΤΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΛΑΜΠΗΡΕΣ ΦΘΟΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΤΕΡΑΚΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΤΡΕΦΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΦΩΡΤΗΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ.
> 
> ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ.



Δεν  γινεται.
Πολυ  απλα  σκεψου  τον  χρονο  που  θα   αποφορτιζεται  η  μπαταρια  και   το  χρονο  φορτισης , η  διαφορα  ειναι  μερα  με  τη  νυχτα.
Ενταξει , ποτε  μην  λες  δεν  γινεται  αλλα   με  οσα  γνωριζουμε  ως  τωρα , απλα  δεν  γινεται.

----------


## jeik

> Γαληνίτη καλησπέρα
> Επειδή έχω μάθει στήν ζωή μου ,οτι κάθε πρόβλημα ,μα κάθε πρόβλημα έχει την λύση του,καί μόνο τού σπανού τα γένεια δέν γίνονται ,υπαρχει λυση και για το αεικίνητο,χωρίς ηλιακά πάνελ καί ανεμογεννήτριες
> Μπορεί ό φίλος νά εχει 2 μπαταρίες καί 2 δυναμό ούτως ώστε να μοιράζετε τό φορτίο,η μιά μπαταρία καθαρά να φορτίζη τόν εαυτό τής καί τήν δεύτερη ,καί η δεύτερη να λειτουργεί καθαρά και μόνο γιά τήν πηγή τού φορτίου πού θέλουμε



Μαλλον  αστειευεσαι , ολη  η  αλυσιδα  που  προτεινεις  θα  ακολουθησει  μια  φθινουσα  πορεια  και  σε  μια  ωρα  ολα  θα  εχουν  πιασει  μηδενικες  τιμες.Η  δευτερη  μπαταρια  στην  ουσια  ειναι  παραλληλα  με  την  πρωτη, (ακομα  και  με  τη  χρηση  διοδου  για  μονοδρομη  δρομολογηση) κατα  συνεπεια  και  σε  ολο  το  κυκλωμα.

Δηλαδη  λεμε  οτι  κανουμε  την  δουλεια  μας  στο  ακεραιο  και  στην  ''ζουλα''  τραβαμε  και  ρευμα  για  τις  λαμπες  :Confused1: .
Στο  μονο  που  συμφωνουμε  ειναι  οτι  οντως  καθε  προβλημα  εχει  τη  λυση  του , απλως  καποια  δεν  λυθηκαν  ακομη  :Smile: .

----------


## dbsjro

> Ενταξει , ποτε  μην  λες  δεν  γινεται  αλλα   με  οσα  γνωριζουμε  ως  τωρα , απλα  δεν  γινεται.



 :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## sakis18

Τhanos 10 και Jeik 
Σίγουρα θά υπάρξουν δυσκολίες στήν κατασκευή,αλλά θα σύμφωνήσω μέ αυτά πού προτείνη ο Thanos 10 γιά τα γρανάζια ,καί όχι μόνο .
Τό βασικό γιά 100 % επιτυχία είναι νά ανακαλυφθεί μιά μπαταρία π.χ 200 ΑH μέ χαμηλό ρεύμα φόρτισης ,καί νά μπορεί νά κάνει μιά πλήρη φόρτιση σέ πολύ μικρό χρόνο δηλαδή σε 5-10 min ,γιά μένα εκεί είναι ο μύτος τής Αριάδνης ,αν καταφερθεί νά γίνει κάτι τέτοιο 100 % γίνετε τό αεικίνητο,
μέ τά παραπάνω πού προτείνη ο Thanos 10 .
Απλά πιστέυω ότι γιά φορτίο μόνο 2 λάμπες φθορίου ,μπορεί νά υλοποιηθή καί τώρα μέ 2 μπαταρίες ,2 μοτέρ ,καί 2 δυναμό ,σε συνάρτηση μέ τίς μηχανικές παραλαγές του Thanos 10  (γρανάζια) κ.τ.λ.
*Τό μοναδικό θέμα είναι να ανακαλυφθεί μιά μπαταρία μέ ελάχιστο χρόνο πλήρης φόρτισης καί σέ χαμηλά ρεύματα,γιά πιό μεγάλα φορτία.*

Υ.Γ : Εδώ έχει γίνει τό ακατόρθωτο,νά λειτουργήση κινητήρας ix μέ νερό ,καί δεν θά γίνετε το αεικίνητο ?

----------


## sakis18

Kαί μιά άλλη ιδέα γιά το αεικίνητο 

http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=31845261,t=1,mt=video
[ame="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=31845  261"][/ame]

Y.Γ : Ποτέ μήν λέμε ποτέ,αν το λεγανε ολοι οι μεγάλοι εφευρέτες θά είμαστε μέ τόν τροχό ακόμα  :Lol:

----------


## NUKE

Σακη,που ειδες εσυ να λειτουργει IX με σκετο νερο?

Γιατι και εγω μπορω να πω οτι εχω δει αμαξι να λειτουργει με μπανανες αλλα δεν θα με πιστεψεις λογικα,ετσι δεν ειναι?

Και ολοι οι μεγαλοι εφευρετες οπως λες,ξερανε καποια πραγματα απο θερμοδυναμικη.Δεν λεγανε απλα οτι ολα γινονται οπως ισχυριζεσαι...

----------


## jeik

> Τhanos 10 και Jeik 
> Σίγουρα θά υπάρξουν δυσκολίες στήν κατασκευή,αλλά θα σύμφωνήσω μέ αυτά πού προτείνη ο Thanos 10 γιά τα γρανάζια ,καί όχι μόνο .
> Τό βασικό γιά 100 % επιτυχία είναι νά ανακαλυφθεί μιά μπαταρία π.χ 200 ΑH μέ χαμηλό ρεύμα φόρτισης ,καί νά μπορεί νά κάνει μιά πλήρη φόρτιση σέ πολύ μικρό χρόνο δηλαδή σε 5-10 min ,γιά μένα εκεί είναι ο μύτος τής Αριάδνης ,αν καταφερθεί νά γίνει κάτι τέτοιο 100 % γίνετε τό αεικίνητο,
> μέ τά παραπάνω πού προτείνη ο Thanos 10 .
> Απλά πιστέυω ότι γιά φορτίο μόνο 2 λάμπες φθορίου ,μπορεί νά υλοποιηθή καί τώρα μέ 2 μπαταρίες ,2 μοτέρ ,καί 2 δυναμό ,σε συνάρτηση μέ τίς μηχανικές παραλαγές του Thanos 10 (γρανάζια) κ.τ.λ.
> *Τό μοναδικό θέμα είναι να ανακαλυφθεί μιά μπαταρία μέ ελάχιστο χρόνο πλήρης φόρτισης καί σέ χαμηλά ρεύματα,γιά πιό μεγάλα φορτία.*
> 
> Υ.Γ : Εδώ έχει γίνει τό ακατόρθωτο,νά λειτουργήση κινητήρας ix μέ νερό ,καί δεν θά γίνετε το αεικίνητο ?



Δηλαδη  εννοεις  μια  μπαταρια  που  να  φορτιζει    γρηγορα  και  να  εκφορτιζεται  αργα ?  :Huh: .

----------


## sakis18

> Σακη,που ειδες εσυ να λειτουργει IX με σκετο νερο?
> 
> Γιατι και εγω μπορω να πω οτι εχω δει αμαξι να λειτουργει με μπανανες αλλα δεν θα με πιστεψεις λογικα,ετσι δεν ειναι?
> 
> Και ολοι οι μεγαλοι εφευρετες οπως λες,ξερανε καποια πραγματα απο θερμοδυναμικη.Δεν λεγανε απλα οτι ολα γινονται οπως ισχυριζεσαι...



Χάρη το είχα δεί στίς ειδήσεις εδώ καί 2 χρόνια.
Δέν ισχυρίζομαι ότι είμαι μεγάλος εφευρέτης,ούτε κάν εφευρέτης ,ούτε κάν μηχανικός ,απλά η ιστορία μέ έχει διδάξει μερικά πράγματα ,καί νά το πώ η αίσθηση μου ? θά ακουστεί κωμικό το τελευταίο ,απλά αν ανατρέξουμε στήν ιστορία θά δούμε πράγματα πού γιά καποιους κάποτε ήταν εξωφρενικά καί άτοπα να γίνουν ,μέ τά χρόνια έγιναν και παράγιναν όμως. :Wink: 
Καί από εκεί έχω καλιεργήση τό ότι κάθε πρόβλημα έχει τήν λύση του ,τίποτα πιστεύω πάνω στό σύμπαν δέν είναι άλυτο ,ακόμα καί η 100 % πρόγνωση σεισμών ,είμαι σίγουρος ότι με τά χρόνια θά υλοποιηθή ,αν και τώρα ακουγετε τρελλό καί οξύμωρο,απλά τώρα δέν τά εχουμε λύσει όλα αυτά καί πολλά ακόμα.
Απλά άν θέλεις διάβασε ιστορία,καί θά γίνεις πιό αισιόδοξος γιά τίς εφευρέσεις  :Wink:

----------


## sakis18

> Δηλαδη εννοεις μια μπαταρια που να φορτιζει γρηγορα και να εκφορτιζεται αργα ? .



Aκριβώς αυτό Μήτσε  :Wink:

----------


## NUKE

Φιλε,πραγματικα βαριεμαι να ασχοληθω για να σε πεισω.Αλλα αν η ιστορια επρεπε να σε πεισει κατι ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει αεικινητο.

Και σε παρακαλω ακου το εξης: Δεν υπαρχει αυτοκινητο που να λειτουργει μονο με νερο.Οτι και να λενε οι ειδησεις.Να ξερεις οτι οι δημοσιογραφοι δεν ξερουν που τους παν τα 4....

----------


## sakis18

> Φιλε,πραγματικα βαριεμαι να ασχοληθω για να σε πεισω.Αλλα αν η ιστορια επρεπε να σε πεισει κατι ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει αεικινητο.
> 
> Και σε παρακαλω ακου το εξης: Δεν υπαρχει αυτοκινητο που να λειτουργει μονο με νερο.Οτι και να λενε οι ειδησεις.Να ξερεις οτι οι δημοσιογραφοι δεν ξερουν που τους παν τα 4....



Aπλά δέν συμφωνούμε φίλτατε ,τίποτα περισσοτερο τιποτα λιγότερο,και θά ήταν περίεργο να συμφωνούσαμε όλοι σέ όλα  :Wink: .
Ας παραμείνω εγώ λοιπόν αισιόδοξος ότι γίνετε,καί εσύ απαισιόδοξος ότι δέν γίνετε. :Wink:

----------


## Trabladorr

Ειναι πολυ απλο το θεμα. Επιστημονες τεραστιου βεληνεκους εχουν ασχοληθει με το θεμα, απο πλευρες και πτυχες του που δεν μπορουμε καν να φανταστουμε, και δεν εχουν καταφερει κατι. Αν καποιος το ειχε καταφερει ποτε, θα το ειχε αξιοποιησει οικονομικα, και θα ταν ο βαρωνος της ενεργειας. Αφου δεν το χουν βρει επιστημονες, δεν θα το βρει καποιος καταλαθος ακολουθοντας τις κατα κορον συμβατικες μεθοδους. Βρες κατι εντελως πρωτοτυπο, και τοτε μονο να ελπιζεις οτι μπορεις να καταληξεις καπου. Αν χρησιμοποιησεις γραναζια, τροχαλιες, μπαταριες, ηλεκτροκινητηρες, ελατηρια, δυναμο, ή ο,τιδηποτε αναλογο, που εχει αναλυθει και απειροι εχουν πειραματιστει με αυτα, δεν θα βρεις το αεικινητο σου.

----------


## nveli

το θέμα εχει ξανασυζητηθεί εδώ 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44803

γενικά όσοι πιστεύουν ότι έχουν τις γνώσεις και την ικανότητα να κατασκευάσουν ένα αεικίνητο έχουν στην καλύτερη περίπτωση γνώσεις φυσικής γυμνάσιου, γιατί αν διαβάσουν λίγο περισσότερο κάποια στιγμή θα φτάσουν στην θερμοδυναμική και θα καταλάβουν ότι είναι αδύνατο.

όσο για τον συσσωρευτή με γρήγορη φόρτιση και αργή εκφόρτιση ακόμα και αν κατασκευαστεί δεν σημαίνει ότι θα δημιουργεί ηλεκτρική ενέργεια από το μηδέν. ακόμα και αν έχουμε τον ιδανικό συσσωρευτή με μηδενικές απώλειες θα πρέπει να κατασκευάσουμε τον ιδανικό κινητήρα, την ιδανική γεννήτρια και τα ιδανικά καλώδια.

----------


## NUKE

Δεν εχει σχεση με το αν συμφωνουμε η οχι.Εχει σχεση με το αν λες βλακειες και πειθεις αλλους λανθασμενα (παραπληροφορηση) η οχι.

Αλλα μη με παρεξηγησεις.Δεν εχω κατι προσωπικο με εσενα αλλα με ολους οσους πιστευουν μπουρδες...  :Smile:

----------


## dalai

> Υ.Γ : Εδώ έχει γίνει τό ακατόρθωτο,νά λειτουργήση κινητήρας ix μέ νερό ,καί δεν θά γίνετε το αεικίνητο ?



Κανεις λαθος! Εγινε ξανα το 1500 μ.Χ. !!! Η ατμομηχανη ! 
Το ηλεκτρικο αυτοκινητο και η ατμομηχανη ακολουθουν περιπου την ιδια ιδεα  για το νερο(χοντρικα):
Η ατμομιχανη θερμανει το νερο (δηλ αποθικευει ενεργεια μεσα στο νερο) και αυτο πιεζει τα εμβολα (δηλ την μετατρεπει σε μηχανικη ενεργεια)
Το ηλεκτρικο αυτοκινητο που λες ,μετατρεπει με ηλεκτρισμο το νερο σε Η2 και οξυγονο (δηλ αποθηκευει ενεργεια) και κατοπιν το καει σε καταλυτικες κυψελες και παραγει ρευμα (δηλ μετατρεεπει την ενεργεια σε ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια ) μετα απλωσ ενασ κινητηρας την κανει μηχανικη ενεργεια.
Αρα η "εφευρεση" του κινητηρα με νερο ειναι πεντακοσιων ετων! 

Ολες οι εφευρεσεις (που ηταν απιστευτο οτι θα γινουν καποτε) ακολουθουν την αρχη διατηρησης της ενεργειας. Τωρα αν πιστευετε οτι αυτο θα καταριφθει καποτε... δε νομιζω...Απο την αρχη του συμπαντος δεν εχει καταριφθει ποτε. Αν τα καταφερετε θα αλλαξει η συσταση της ιδιας την πραγματικοτητας οπως την αντιλαμβανομαστε. οχι απλως σε ενεργειακο επιπεδο αλλα σε ολα τα επιπεδα

----------


## sakis18

> Δεν εχει σχεση με το αν συμφωνουμε η οχι.Εχει σχεση με το αν λες βλακειες και πειθεις αλλους λανθασμενα (παραπληροφορηση) η οχι.
> 
> Αλλα μη με παρεξηγησεις.Δεν εχω κατι προσωπικο με εσενα αλλα με ολους οσους πιστευουν μπουρδες...



Kαταρχας δέν σέ έβρισα,τωρα είναι ντροπή να είσαι φοιτητής φυσικής καί νά λες οτι δεν γίνετε .
Κατάλαβα τί θά βγείς από τήν σχολή,άλλος ένας επιστήμονας μέ παροπίδες στά μάτια  :Wink:

----------


## HFProject

Δεν γίνεται.
Sakis18, μην επιμένεις εκτός αν έχεις αποδείξεις, κάτι που αποκλείται.

Η ιστορία που λες έχει γράψει και για τους αλχημιστές...

Ήμαρτον.

----------


## dalai

> το θέμα εχει ξανασυζητηθεί εδώ 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44803
> 
> γενικά όσοι πιστεύουν ότι έχουν τις γνώσεις και την ικανότητα να κατασκευάσουν ένα αεικίνητο έχουν στην καλύτερη περίπτωση γνώσεις φυσικής γυμνάσιου, γιατί αν διαβάσουν λίγο περισσότερο κάποια στιγμή θα φτάσουν στην θερμοδυναμική και θα καταλάβουν ότι είναι αδύνατο.
> 
> όσο για τον συσσωρευτή με γρήγορη φόρτιση και αργή εκφόρτιση ακόμα και αν κατασκευαστεί δεν σημαίνει ότι θα δημιουργεί ηλεκτρική ενέργεια από το μηδέν. ακόμα και αν έχουμε τον ιδανικό συσσωρευτή με μηδενικές απώλειες θα πρέπει να κατασκευάσουμε τον ιδανικό κινητήρα, την ιδανική γεννήτρια και τα ιδανικά καλώδια.



συμφωνω
Και παλι αν τα καναμε ολα τελοια ,θα ηταν απλως ακινητα! θα επρεπε δηλαδη να τους δωσουμε ενεργεια απο εξω .Και ακομη και ετσι ,με μια τελοια λαμπα θα παραγαμε ηλεκτρομαγνιτικη ενεργεια (φως) αρα και παλι το συστημα καποτε θα αδειαζε αφου το φως θα εωγαινε απο το αεικινητο μασ και θα εκπεμποταν προς τα εξω...

----------


## sakis18

> Κανεις λαθος! Εγινε ξανα το 1500 μ.Χ. !!! Η ατμομηχανη ! 
> Το ηλεκτρικο αυτοκινητο και η ατμομηχανη ακολουθουν περιπου την ιδια ιδεα για το νερο(χοντρικα):
> Η ατμομιχανη θερμανει το νερο (δηλ αποθικευει ενεργεια μεσα στο νερο) και αυτο πιεζει τα εμβολα (δηλ την μετατρεπει σε μηχανικη ενεργεια)
> Το ηλεκτρικο αυτοκινητο που λες ,μετατρεπει με ηλεκτρισμο το νερο σε Η2 και οξυγονο (δηλ αποθηκευει ενεργεια) και κατοπιν το καει σε καταλυτικες κυψελες και παραγει ρευμα (δηλ μετατρεεπει την ενεργεια σε ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια ) μετα απλωσ ενασ κινητηρας την κανει μηχανικη ενεργεια.
> Αρα η "εφευρεση" του κινητηρα με νερο ειναι πεντακοσιων ετων! 
> 
> Ολες οι εφευρεσεις (που ηταν απιστευτο οτι θα γινουν καποτε) ακολουθουν την αρχη διατηρησης της ενεργειας. Τωρα αν πιστευετε οτι αυτο θα καταριφθει καποτε... δε νομιζω...Απο την αρχη του συμπαντος δεν εχει καταριφθει ποτε. Αν τα καταφερετε θα αλλαξει η συσταση της ιδιας την πραγματικοτητας οπως την αντιλαμβανομαστε. οχι απλως σε ενεργειακο επιπεδο αλλα σε ολα τα επιπεδα



Δέν αναφέρομαι σε ατμομηχανή ,ούτε σέ ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο ,αλλά σύγχρονο μοτέρ πού να λειτουργή μέ νερό .
Τώρα έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ σου ,νά μην συμφέρει καποιους μεγαλους να ανακαλυφθεί αυτό (αεικίνητο)? 
Καί τό θέμα νά σαμποτάρετε ? ειναι πολλά τα λεφτά και τα συμφεροντα αν ανακαλυφθεί αυτο  :Wink:

----------


## dalai

> Κατάλαβα τί θά βγείς από τήν σχολή,άλλος ένας επιστήμονας μέ παροπίδες στά μάτια



χαχαχαχα   :Smile:  αυτο ηταν καλο  :Smile:

----------


## dalai

> Δέν αναφέρομαι σε ατμομηχανή ,ούτε σέ ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο ,αλλά σύγχρονο μοτέρ πού να λειτουργή μέ νερό .



ενα λινκ παρακαλω απο αυτο το μοτερ.Αφου υπαρχει καπιοσ θα εχει γραψει για αυτο. Εστω πες ενα βιβλιο που το διαβασες .Αλιως θα θεωρησω οτι το εβγαλες απο το μυαλο σου

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Για να βγει σχεδιο ο ανθρωπος που θα κανει κατι τετοιο στην θεωρια  θα πρεπει να εχει πολλες γνωσεις ηλεκτρολογιας, μηχανολογιας, και ηλεκτρονικων, και ολα αυτα δεν γινονται με απλα υλικα μπαταριες αυτοκ/του και δυναμο θελει θελει αλλα πραγματα.



Χρειάζεται και ΝΟΜΠΕΛ ! :Ψώνιο:

----------


## NUKE

Σακη,ειναι ντροπη να μιλας σε  φοιτητη φυσικης,και να μην ακους κατι απο αυτα που σου λεει.

Επισης,ειναι ντροπη να λες οτι σου κατεβαινει απο το μυαλο για να πεισεις κοσμο οτι μπορει να υπαρξουν διαφοροι μυθοι....

----------


## sakis18

> Ειναι πολυ απλο το θεμα. Επιστημονες τεραστιου βεληνεκους εχουν ασχοληθει με το θεμα, απο πλευρες και πτυχες του που δεν μπορουμε καν να φανταστουμε, και δεν εχουν καταφερει κατι. Αν καποιος το ειχε καταφερει ποτε, θα το ειχε αξιοποιησει οικονομικα, και θα ταν ο βαρωνος της ενεργειας. Αφου δεν το χουν βρει επιστημονες, δεν θα το βρει καποιος καταλαθος ακολουθοντας τις κατα κορον συμβατικες μεθοδους. Βρες κατι εντελως πρωτοτυπο, και τοτε μονο να ελπιζεις οτι μπορεις να καταληξεις καπου. Αν χρησιμοποιησεις γραναζια, τροχαλιες, μπαταριες, ηλεκτροκινητηρες, ελατηρια, δυναμο, ή ο,τιδηποτε αναλογο, που εχει αναλυθει και απειροι εχουν πειραματιστει με αυτα, δεν θα βρεις το αεικινητο σου.



Μά φίλε μου ειπες την σωστή λέξη βαρώνοι τής ενέργειας .
Αν ειχε βγεί παραέξω,οι τωρινοί βαρώνοι τής ενέργειας θα καθαρίζαν παρ-μπριζ στούς δρόμους  :Wink:

----------


## sakis18

> Σακη,ειναι ντροπη να μιλας σε φοιτητη φυσικης,και να μην ακους κατι απο αυτα που σου λεει.
> 
> Επισης,ειναι ντροπη να λες οτι σου κατεβαινει απο το μυαλο για να πεισεις κοσμο οτι μπορει να υπαρξουν διαφοροι μυθοι....



Εφόσον μιλάς μέ παροπίδες και ακούς αυτά που σου λένε,καί τά πιστέυεις κιόλας ότι δέν γίνετε ,καί μέ λες και βλάκα ,τι να πώ ρε σύ ???
Πρέπει να κοιτάμε και λιγο πιο μακριά ,και να μην πιστέυουμε αυτά πού μας δίνουν έτοιμα ,αλλά να ψαχνόμαστε καί λιγο μόνοι μας  :Wink:

----------


## sakis18

> Σακη,ειναι ντροπη να μιλας σε φοιτητη φυσικης,και να μην ακους κατι απο αυτα που σου λεει.
> 
> Επισης,ειναι ντροπη να λες οτι σου κατεβαινει απο το μυαλο για να πεισεις κοσμο οτι μπορει να υπαρξουν διαφοροι μυθοι....



 
Kαί άσε εμένα πού όπως λες μπορει να λέω και βλακείες,αλλά αυτό εδώ πού βρήκα στό νετ σαν ιδέα πως το βλεπεις ? 

http://mediaservices.myspace.com/ser...1,t=1,mt=video

Ενέργεια από τό μηδέν,δέν λέω ότι έλυσε αυτό τα προβλήματα μας ,αλλά να ιδέες γιά τό ότι γίνετε

----------


## NUKE

Ρε σακη,επειδη διαβασες ενα βιβλιο του λιακοπουλου νομιζεις ξαφνικα οτι εγινες και μαγκας και βλεπεις παραπερα?Σταματα να λες μπουρδες.Σε καθε,μα σε καθε παραδειγμα που μπορεις να μου αναφερεις μπορω να σου αναλυσω ακριβως τι θα γινει.Ακριβως τι θα γινει ομως.Με απολυτη ακριβεια.Μετα μπορεις να κανεις πειραμα και να δεις οτι το πειραμα θα συνεχιστει οπως θα σου εχω αναλυσει.Αν θες σε προκαλω να να κανεις προτασεις πειραματων αεικινητου.

Αν τωρα δεν βρεις κατι καλο,σταματα απλα να παραπληροφορεις.Σε παρακαλω.Το οτι καποτε αρχισαν να καταλαβαινουν την φυσικη και να την χρησιμοποιουν δεν σημαινει οτι στο μελλον θα την ξεπερασουν.Καποια πραγματα απλα δεν γινονται.Τουλαχιστον με τα μεσα μπορεις να σκεφτεις εσυ.οκ?

Επιστημονες ψαχνουν για αεικινητο,αλλα εχει σε μοτερ και σε γραναζια.

----------


## sakis18

> ενα λινκ παρακαλω απο αυτο το μοτερ.Αφου υπαρχει καπιοσ θα εχει γραψει για αυτο. Εστω πες ενα βιβλιο που το διαβασες .Αλιως θα θεωρησω οτι το εβγαλες απο το μυαλο σου



Δές εδώ 
http://www.avsite.gr/vb/showthread.php?t=52348

----------


## NUKE

Μμμ.Ωραια.Με προλαβες με ενα παραδειγμα.Λοιπον,το συτημα που εβαλες εχει απωλειες λογω τριβων στα ρουλεμαν και στο μοτερ και απωλειες λογω της παραμορφωσης του λαστιχου και των ελατηριων.Επωμενος θα ξεκινησει να λειτουργει και θα σταματησει μετα απο πολυ συντομο χρονικο διαστημα.Τοσο συντομο που μαλλον δεν θα δωσει ουτε ελαχιστη ενεργεια στο φορτιο.

Λοιπον,πηγαινε φτιαξε το σχεδιο,και αν καταφερεις να το λειτουργησεις για μερικα δευτερολεπτα με καποιο φορτιο θα σε προτεινω για νομπελ.Μαλιστα αν το φορτιο ειναι μεγαλο,δηλαδη μεγαλο και το μοτερ,απλα το ολο συστημα δεν θα κινηθει καθολου.

Οκ?

----------


## sakis18

> Ρε σακη,επειδη διαβασες ενα βιβλιο του λιακοπουλου νομιζεις ξαφνικα οτι εγινες και μαγκας και βλεπεις παραπερα?Σταματα να λες μπουρδες.Σε καθε,μα σε καθε παραδειγμα που μπορεις να μου αναφερεις μπορω να σου αναλυσω ακριβως τι θα γινει.Ακριβως τι θα γινει ομως.Με απολυτη ακριβεια.Μετα μπορεις να κανεις πειραμα και να δεις οτι το πειραμα θα συνεχιστει οπως θα σου εχω αναλυσει.Αν θες σε προκαλω να να κανεις προτασεις πειραματων αεικινητου.
> 
> Αν τωρα δεν βρεις κατι καλο,σταματα απλα να παραπληροφορεις.Σε παρακαλω.Το οτι καποτε αρχισαν να καταλαβαινουν την φυσικη και να την χρησιμοποιουν δεν σημαινει οτι στο μελλον θα την ξεπερασουν.Καποια πραγματα απλα δεν γινονται.Τουλαχιστον με τα μεσα μπορεις να σκεφτεις εσυ.οκ?
> 
> Επιστημονες ψαχνουν για αεικινητο,αλλα εχει σε μοτερ και σε γραναζια.



Ρέ Χάρη δεν διαβάζω Λιακόπουλο ,απλά βγάλε τίς παροπίδες από τα μάτια καί κοίτα λιγο παραπερα ,και μην θες να πεισης τους παντες οτι δεν γινετε,κατσε εκει με τα βιβλια σου ,κανε μελέτες γνωστές και ευκολες,και μην αποθαρύνης ανήσυχα πνευματα νά περάσουν στήν άλλη όχθη  :Wink: 
Δέν σού είπα ότι εγώ θά ανακαλύψω τόν τροχό ,απλά πιστέυω ότι γινετε,μήν είσαι απόλυτος με αυτα που σού σερβίρουν στα πανεπιστήμια.
Κοίτα τό παραπανω λινκ μέ τούς 2 άξονες σε παλινδρομική κίνηση μέ σούστες από κάτω γιά τήν παλινδρόμιση .

http://mediaservices.myspace.com/ser...1,t=1,mt=video

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Kαί άσε εμένα πού όπως λες μπορει να λέω και βλακείες,αλλά αυτό εδώ πού βρήκα στό νετ σαν ιδέα πως το βλεπεις ? 
> 
> http://mediaservices.myspace.com/ser...1,t=1,mt=video
> 
> Ενέργεια από τό μηδέν,δέν λέω ότι έλυσε αυτό τα προβλήματα μας ,αλλά να ιδέες γιά τό ότι γίνετε



* ΑΠΩΩΛΕΙΕΣ!!

*_Ο χρήστης sakis18, άνοιξε συζήτηση, όχι πόλεμο, μην ξεχνιόμαστε! 

Χωρίς συμφέροντα και σφαζόμαστε! Φανταστείτε να υπήρχε και καμία << " λειτουργική " >> ιδέα , τι θα γινόνταν από τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα!_

----------


## dalai

> Δές εδώ 
> http://www.avsite.gr/vb/showthread.php?t=52348



Εσυ μιλισες για  <μοτερ που δουλευει με νερο>. Αυτο που παραπεμπεις ειναι μοτερ που καει υδρογονο και οξυγονο και ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ νερο, αρα δεν ειναι μοτερ που δουλευει με νερο αλλα μοτερ που δουλευει με υδρογονο και οξυγονο. Αλλιως να ξερεις οτι το αμαξι μου  δουλευει με καυσαεριο !!!! 
Ναι κυριοι αμαξι που δουλευει με... καυσαεριο! 
Ασε το κικλωμα ηλεκτρολυσης .μη τα μπερδευεις. Μοτερ με Χ καυσιμο συμαινει οτι βαζω  Χ καυσιμο (και μαζι συνηθως αερα) και παραγω  Υ  παραγωγα της καυσης. αυτος ονομαζεται Χ κινητηρα (π.χ. βενζινοκυνητηρας) 
Εσυ δειχνεις ενα κινητηρα (αν βαλουμε και την ηλεκτρολυση μεσα) που βαζεις νερο και ρευμα  και ο κινητηρασ κινητε. Πιο απο τα δυο εχει ενεργεια λες? το νερο ή το ρευμα ?

----------


## NUKE

Χμ.Το νερο λοιπον.Αφηνω τελειως το γεγονος οτι ενας τετραχρονος κινητηρας αυτοκινητου απλα δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει με υδρογονο.
Αλλα εστω οτι λειτουργουσε.Σου λεει κατι,οτι πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις μια μπαταρια  για να βγαλεις το υδρογονο απο το νερο?Σημαινει οτι για να βγει το υδρογονο απο το νερο χρειαζεται ενεργεια.Τοση οση δινεται οταν καιγεται το υδρογονο με το οξυγονο.
Και επειδη στην ηλεκτρολυση υπαρχουν απωλειες λογω θερμανσης του νερου και τον ηλεκτροδιων η ενεργεια απο την καυση ιδιας ποσοτητας υδρογονου δεν φτανει για να δημιουργηθει ιδια ποσοτητα υδρογονου απο νερο.Ποσο μαλλον,για να κινησει και ολοκληρο αυτοκινητο.
Τα διαφορα μεσα μεταφορας που χρησιμοποιουν νερο,χρησιμοποιουν το νερο ως μεσο μεταφορας της ενεργειας και οχι ως καυσιμο.Το καυσιμο παντα ειναι καρβουνο,πετρελαιο,φυσικο αεριο,ηλιακο φως,ουρανιο κτλ....

οκ?

----------


## NUKE

Ρε συ.Αν απλα πιστευεις οτι γινεται,τοτε πηγαινε πιστευε στον Θεο σου και παρακαλα τον να σου φτιαξει μια αεικινητη μηχανη να κανεις την δουλεια σου να μας πεισεις και εμας.
Ανησυχο πνευμα μου,αν θες,μπορεις να δοκιμασεις αυτο που προτεινεις και να πεισθεις,απο δικο σου πειραμα οτι δεν λειτουργει.Αλλιως εσυ σταματα να εχεις παροπιδες και να πιστευεις σε οτι σου σερβιρει ο καθε λιακοπουλος.

Σου εξηγησα ακρινως τι θα γινει με τις σουστες.Δοκιμασε το και πες μας.Αλλιως τραβα και πηγαινε στο esoterica.gr που εχουν σχετικα θεματα με το παραφυσικο....

----------


## sakis18

> * ΑΠΩΩΛΕΙΕΣ!!*
> 
> _Ο χρήστης sakis18, άνοιξε συζήτηση, όχι πόλεμο, μην ξεχνιόμαστε!_ 
> 
> _Χωρίς συμφέροντα και σφαζόμαστε! Φανταστείτε να υπήρχε και καμία << " λειτουργική " >> ιδέα , τι θα γινόνταν από τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα!_



Πές τα Στέργιε  :Lol: 
Τώρα καταλαβαίνω τί πέρασε ο Γαλιλαίος ,χωρίς να είμαι εγώ φυσικά  :Lol: 
Σκεφτείτε να υπάρχουν και συμφέροντα τι θα γίνει μακελειό  :Lol:

----------


## NUKE

Ο Γαλιλαιος,απεδειξε μαθηματικα αυτα που ελεγε και δεν ελεγε οπως εσυ απλα οτι 'πιστευει'....

Οταν καποιος παραπληροφορει τον κοσμο δεν ειναι συζητηση...

Και για το ονομα του θεου,δεν υπαρχουν παντου συνωμοσιες.Στο κατω κατω,θα σταματαγαν να κανουν εξορυξη,θα φτιαχναν μια μηχανη αεικηνητου και παλι τα μεγαλα συμφεροντα θα πληρωναμε για ρευμα.Ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## sakis18

> Ρε συ.Αν απλα πιστευεις οτι γινεται,τοτε πηγαινε πιστευε στον Θεο σου και παρακαλα τον να σου φτιαξει μια αεικινητη μηχανη να κανεις την δουλεια σου να μας πεισεις και εμας.
> Ανησυχο πνευμα μου,αν θες,μπορεις να δοκιμασεις αυτο που προτεινεις και να πεισθεις,απο δικο σου πειραμα οτι δεν λειτουργει.Αλλιως εσυ σταματα να εχεις παροπιδες και να πιστευεις σε οτι σου σερβιρει ο καθε λιακοπουλος.
> 
> Σου εξηγησα ακρινως τι θα γινει με τις σουστες.Δοκιμασε το και πες μας.Αλλιως τραβα και πηγαινε στο esoterica.gr που εχουν σχετικα θεματα με το παραφυσικο....



Eίπαμε ότι δέν συμφωνούμε,κατσε εκεί μέ τα ευκολα και τα σίγουρα μονοπατια,καί μήν εμποδίζεις ανήσυχα πνεύματα από όλο τόν κόσμο να πειραματίζονται.
Τίς απώλειες πού λές μπορείς να τίς περιορίσεις στο ελαχιστο μέ ρουλεμάν,καί συρματόσχοινο σέ λιπαινόμενο οδηγό μέσα,άριστα κεντραρισμενο,με μηδενικές απώλειες  :Wink: 
Καί άσε στήν ακρη τόν Λιακόπουλο ,μαθαμε τώρα ολοι,αν λεει καποιος μια ιδεα να τον προσωποποιούν μέ τον Λιακόπουλο. 
Ελεος!!!

----------


## NUKE

Οι απωλειες οσο μηδενικες και να ειναι παντα υπαρχουν.Και αν εχεις φορτιο σημαινει πολυ ενεργεια παραπανω επωμενως αδυνατο.

Οπως σου ειπα,δεν σε εμποδιζω ανυσηχω πνευμα μου,αλλα σε παρακινω να δοκιμασεις το σχεδιο που ανεβασες και να πεισθεις μονος σου.Αν δεν το δοκιμασεις τοτε σταματα εσυ να παραπληροφορεις τον κοσμο.Οκ?

Και αληθεια,σταματα τον λιακοπουλο και καθε λιακοπουλο.Σε χαλαει  :Smile:

----------


## NUKE

By the way,ο μονος λογος που συνεχιζω να σου απανταω μεχρι να βαρεθω ξερεις ποιος ειναι?

ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΟ TROLLING!

----------


## Thanos10

Ξερεται τι χρειαζεται την φυσικη του σταρ τρεκ, χωρις αστεια ειναι κατι που και στην θεωρια υπαρχουν σοβαρα προβληματα να λυση καποιος ενας φιλος εγραψε κατι για ρουλεμαν  παντος υπαρχουν ρουλεμαν που ειναι μεχρι 100.000 στροφες το λεπτο με ελαχιστες απωλειες, δεν λεω την μαρκα μην θεωρηθει διαφημιση, προσωπικα πιστευω αν καταφερει κατι καποιος θα ειναι για πολυ μικρη  ισχυ

----------


## NUKE

Ρε θανο.Οι ελαχιστες απωλειες δεν ειναι μηδεν! Παντα υπαρχουν και ποτε δεν μπορουν να μηδενιστουν.Επωμενος δεν υπαρχει ωφελιμη ισχυς.

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω φιλε χαρη το λεω ενδεικτικα οτι με απλα υλικα δεν μπορει ουτε να πειραματιστει καποιος, και παντα θα υπαρχουν απωλειες.

----------


## KOKAR

Λοιπόν, μόλις τελειώσουμε με αυτό το θέμα θα πιάσουμε
και την.....*ΔΙΑΚΙΝΗΣΗ* !  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Και μιας και επιδείξαμε κατανόηση, ανεκτικότητα και μεγαλοθυμοσύνη, επιβάλλεται να θίξουμε την "Θανατική ποινή" και το "Σύμφωνο συμβίωσης"! 

ΕΛΛΑΔΑΡΑ, Ε-ΟΟ-ΕΕΕ!!

----------


## nveli

@sakis18 αφού στη φυσική, χημεία, ηλεκτρολογία δεν το έχεις και πιστεύεις σε συνωμοσίες που δεν μπορείς να αποδείξεις (άλλωστε οι καλές συνωμοσίες δεν αποδεικνύονται ποτέ)  σου προτείνω να διάβασεις αυτό
http://ifile.it/kcum39/quest_for_zer...932813941_.rar

που ανήκει στα ενδιαφέροντα σου. έχω και λιακόπουλο για όποιο ενδιαφέρεται

----------


## sakis18

> Ρε θανο.Οι ελαχιστες απωλειες δεν ειναι μηδεν! Παντα υπαρχουν και ποτε δεν μπορουν να μηδενιστουν.Επωμενος δεν υπαρχει ωφελιμη ισχυς.



Μπορούν να μηδενιστούν οι ελάχιστες απώλειες,μέ ένα κάλό συνδιασμό γνώσεων φυσικής-μηχανικής καί άπειρων πειραμάτων φυσικά.
Τά οποία δέν μπορεί νά κάνει ένας ιδιώτης ,αλλά μπορείτε κάλιστα νά τα κάνετε εσείς στά πανεπιστήμια ,αλλά είπαμε ότι δεν φτάνει η δέν θέλει να φτάσει η αλεπού (επιστήμη) τά κάνει κρεμαστάρια  :Lol:

----------


## sakis18

> @sakis18 αφού στη φυσική, χημεία, ηλεκτρολογία δεν το έχεις και πιστεύεις σε συνωμοσίες που δεν μπορείς να αποδείξεις (άλλωστε οι καλές συνωμοσίες δεν αποδεικνύονται ποτέ) σου προτείνω να διάβασεις αυτό
> http://ifile.it/kcum39/quest_for_zer...932813941_.rar
> 
> που ανήκει στα ενδιαφέροντα σου. έχω και λιακόπουλο για όποιο ενδιαφέρεται



Kαλώς τον καί τόν nveli ,ωραία ειπες και εσύ τήν αποψή σου,πήγαινε τώρα ανοιξε και κανα βιβλίο γιατί έχετε και εξεταστική τώρα και θα πάς αδιάβαστος αύριο  :Lol: 
Τώρα όσο γιά τίς συνομοσίες ,εγώ δεν ανέφερα στα post μου αυτήν τήν λέξη ,εσύ τήν αναφέρεις και ο λογος απλος,θές νά ρίξεις το επιπεδο τίς κουβέντας και νά τό πας εκεί πού θέλεις,αλλά μάταια :Wink:

----------


## sakis18

> Λοιπόν, μόλις τελειώσουμε με αυτό το θέμα θα πιάσουμε
> και την.....*ΔΙΑΚΙΝΗΣΗ* !



Πές τα ρε kokare γιατί παίζω μπαλλα μόνος μου,μού τήν πέσανε όλοι ,καί τά δάχτυλα μου πήραν φωτιά στο πληκτρολόγιο ,αλλά τά πάω καλά στίς τρίπλες  :Laugh:

----------


## dbsjro

Ελεος με τον Λιακοπουλο πια! Στο τελος θα γινει εκφραση..
Μην γινεσαι Λιακοπουλος... και τετοια

Το κοβω να κλειδωνεται στο τελος το θεμα :Wink:

----------


## sakis18

> By the way,ο μονος λογος που συνεχιζω να σου απανταω μεχρι να βαρεθω ξερεις ποιος ειναι?
> 
> ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΟ TROLLING!



Kαί εγώ επίσης ο μονος λόγος πού σου απαντάω είναι ,γιά να το αγαπήσεις ακόμα περισσότερο τό trolling,αλλά μπας και σού αλλάξω καμμιά ιδέα ,και πας αυριο στον καθηγητή σου ,και του πεις αυτα που σου αναφέρω καί σέ δεί μέ καλυτερο γνωσιακό μάτι,καί πεί νά ένας ανήσυχος φοιτητής μου καί οχι σάν τούς άλλους τούς ύπνους,πού τά χάφτουν όλα  :Lol:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Γαληνίτη καλησπέρα
> Επειδή έχω μάθει στήν ζωή μου ,οτι κάθε πρόβλημα ,μα κάθε πρόβλημα έχει την λύση του,καί μόνο τού σπανού τα γένεια δέν γίνονται ,υπαρχει λυση και για το αεικίνητο,χωρίς ηλιακά πάνελ καί ανεμογεννήτριες
> Μπορεί ό φίλος νά εχει 2 μπαταρίες καί 2 δυναμό ούτως ώστε να μοιράζετε τό φορτίο,η μιά μπαταρία καθαρά να φορτίζη τόν εαυτό τής καί τήν δεύτερη ,καί η δεύτερη να λειτουργεί καθαρά και μόνο γιά τήν πηγή τού φορτίου πού θέλουμε



τις τελευταιες μερες με τα τοσο ποστ σου νομιζα οτι κατι ηξερες... τωρα με αυτο που ειπες δεν μπορω παρα να γελασω... και τωρα ειμαι σιγουρος για τιν ερωτιση που σου ειχα κανει για το πια ειναι η σχεση σου με τα ηλεκτρονικα... απο μακρια και αγαπημενοι!!!...

(ειδες με τι τροπο σου μιλαω??? ειναι σωστο να σου μιλαω ετσι επειδη απλα δεν γνωριζεις την "αμείλικτη *αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας"* οπως αναφερθεικε ποιο πριν...)

----------


## sakis18

> Ελεος με τον Λιακοπουλο πια! Στο τελος θα γινει εκφραση..
> Μην γινεσαι Λιακοπουλος... και τετοια
> 
> Το κοβω να κλειδωνεται στο τελος το θεμα



Kαλά τά λες συνωνόματε,μάθαμε τώρα τήν καραμέλλα ,αν έχει καποιος μιά άλλη ιδέα είναι όνιδος .
Γιατί νά κλειδωθεί ? γιά μια διαφωνία σε κάτι ? Αν είμαστε τόσο άχρηστοι και δεν μπορούμε νά κανουμε εναν διαλογο με επιχειρήματα ,τότε ειμαστε άξιοι τής μοίρας μας . :Sad:

----------


## KOKAR

Το πλέον εντυπωσιακό και πολυσυζητημένο εφεύρημα του φοβερού και τρομερού Τζιν Ροντενμπέρι, δημιουργού του «Star Trek», ήταν η διακτίνιση. Το σύστημα μεταφοράς σε χρόνο dt (αστραπιαίο δηλαδή) των πρωταγωνιστών της σειράς από ένα σημείο του Διαστήματος σε άλλο με το πάτημα απλώς ενός κουμπιού. Ολοι μας βλέποντας κάθε φορά την εν λόγω διαδικασία σκεφτόμαστε πόσο καλύτερη θα ήταν η ζωή μας αν μπορούσαμε και εμείς να μεταφερόμασταν από το ένα σημείο στο άλλο χωρίς σπατάλη πολύτιμου χρόνου και κόπου, ενώ φυσικά μια τέτοια εξέλιξη θα άλλαζε ριζικά ολόκληρο τον ανθρώπινο πολιτισμό. Πόσο εφεύρημα είναι όμως τελικά η διακτίνιση, ή «τηλεμεταφορά» κατά το επιστημονικώτερον; Τηλεμεταφορά είναι ουσιαστικά η προσπάθεια ώστε ένα αντικείμενο ή ακόμη και ένας άνθρωπος να εξαφανιστεί από μια θέση ενώ ένα τέλειο αντίγραφό του να εμφανίζεται κάπου αλλού. 
 Τα τελευταία χρόνια ορισμένες επιστημονικές ομάδες πειραματίζονται σε αυτό το πεδίο. Το 1993 μια διεθνής ομάδα έξι επιστημόνων από τις ΗΠΑ, τον Καναδά και το Ισραήλ (C. Bennett της ΙΒΜ, R. Jozsa, W. Wootters, G. Brassard, C. Crepeau, Α. Peres) επιβεβαίωσαν τη φαντασία, ή τη διαίσθηση αν προτιμάτε, του Ροντενμπέρι καταφέρνοντας να δείξουν ότι η τέλεια τηλεμεταφορά είναι πράγματι δυνατή σε γενικές γραμμές, αλλά μόνο αν το αρχικό αντικείμενο καταστρέφεται, και χρησιμοποιώντας μια παράξενη ιδιότητα της κβαντικής μηχανικής, τη συσχέτιση. 
 Οι έξι επιστήμονες βρήκαν έναν τρόπο για να πραγματοποιήσουν το πολυσυζητημένο φαινόμενο της τηλεμεταφοράς, με τη βοήθεια της ίδιας της κβαντομηχανικής, χρησιμοποιώντας ένα πολυσυζητημένο παράδοξο φαινόμενο της κβαντομηχανικής, γνωστό ως φαινόμενο Einstein - Podolsky - Rosen. Πριν από ενάμιση χρόνο ερευνητές του Πανεπιστημίου της Οξφόρδης ανακοίνωσαν ότι βρήκαν μια μέθοδο η οποία μπορεί να βοηθήσει στη τηλεμεταφορά και μεγαλύτερων σωματιδίων, ευελπιστώντας ότι η προσπάθεια θα συνεχιστεί και κάθε φορά θα επιτυγχάνεται η τηλεμεταφορά όλο και μεγαλύτερων σε μέγεθος αντικειμένων. Το αν και το πότε τελικά θα καταφέρουν οι επιστήμονες να δημιουργήσουν μηχανές διακτίνισης ανθρώπων είναι φυσικά όχι μόνο άγνωστο αλλά πιθανότατα να παραμείνει και ένα από τα απραγματοποίητα όνειρα του ανθρώπου. 






πηγη: http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...&dt=26/04/2003

----------


## sakis18

> τις τελευταιες μερες με τα τοσο ποστ σου νομιζα οτι κατι ηξερες... τωρα με αυτο που ειπες δεν μπορω παρα να γελασω... και τωρα ειμαι σιγουρος για τιν ερωτιση που σου ειχα κανει για το πια ειναι η σχεση σου με τα ηλεκτρονικα... απο μακρια και αγαπημενοι!!!...
> 
> (ειδες με τι τροπο σου μιλαω??? ειναι σωστο να σου μιλαω ετσι επειδη απλα δεν γνωριζεις την "αμείλικτη *αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας"* οπως αναφερθεικε ποιο πριν...)



Kαλώς τόν καί άς άργησε καί ο Πανάγος ,καί έλεγα και εγώ θα εμφανιστεί ? δεν θα εμφανιστεί ? καί όμως πιστός στο ραντεβού του ο Πανάγος  :Lol: .
Καλά εσύ μέ έκοψες απο 2 πραγματα αν έχω η όχι γνώσεις στα ηλεκτρονικά ? από 2 post ? αυτό πιά δέν είναι εκτίμηση τών γνώσεων μου ,αλλά μαντική ικανότητα  :Lol: 
Τώρα γιά τήν αρχή διατήρησης τής ενέργειας ,διάβασε το παρακάτω λινκ και κοίτα μέ τι κόπο βγήκε το συμπερασμα τής θερμοδυναμικής ,δεν είναι πιθανον καπου να έχει γίνει και καποιο λαθος ,και σε καποια χρονια να ανατραπουν όλα αυτά πού γνωριζουμε γιά τήν θερμοδυναμική ?
Απλά καποια σκεψη κάνω,αλλά ποτέ μην λές ποτέ  :Wink: 

http://sfrang.com/historia/selida513.htm

----------


## sakis18

Kώστα Kokar έχει γίνει καί τό πείραμα τής Φιλαδέλφειας ,μέ το καράβι που μεσω ισχυρών ηλεκτρομαγνητικών πεδίων εξαφανίστηκε και ξανα εμφανίστηκε λιγο παραπερα ,αλλά μέ ολεθρια αποτελεσματα γιά τούς ναύτες που ήταν επάνω.

----------


## KOKAR

trolling...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll

----------


## electrifier

Έχω συλλογή γαριδοπατατοποπκορν για τέτοια ωραία θέματα.

(φτου, δεν το πρόλαβα από την αρχή κι έχασα το suspense, αλλά δεν πειράζει)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Kαλώς τόν καί άς άργησε καί ο Πανάγος ,καί έλεγα και εγώ θα εμφανιστεί ? δεν θα εμφανιστεί ? καί όμως πιστός στο ραντεβού του ο Πανάγος .
> Καλά εσύ μέ έκοψες απο 2 πραγματα αν έχω η όχι γνώσεις στα ηλεκτρονικά ? από 2 post ? αυτό πιά δέν είναι εκτίμηση τών γνώσεων μου ,αλλά μαντική ικανότητα 
> Τώρα γιά τήν αρχή διατήρησης τής ενέργειας ,διάβασε το παρακάτω λινκ και κοίτα μέ τι κόπο βγήκε το συμπερασμα τής θερμοδυναμικής ,δεν είναι πιθανον καπου να έχει γίνει και καποιο λαθος ,και σε καποια χρονια να ανατραπουν όλα αυτά πού γνωριζουμε γιά τήν θερμοδυναμική ?
> Απλά καποια σκεψη κάνω,αλλά ποτέ μην λές ποτέ 
> 
> http://sfrang.com/historia/selida513.htm




λοιπον σακουλι... ζεις μια ΜΕΓΑΛΗ πλανη..... θα στο πω απλα... λες οτι μπορει να φτιαχτει ρουλεμαν με μηδενικες απωλειες... θα το παρω εγω αυτο το ρουλεμαν και θα του βαλω εναν αξονα με ενα βολαν τελεια ζηγησμενο (ξερεις τι ειναι το βολαν? στογγληλο βαρυδιο) αν λοιπον του δοσω φορα να γυρισει πιστευες οτι θα γυριζει ακομα και οταν εισαι 80χρονων? ελεος πια... σταματα να σκευτεσε οτι τοσα χρονια κανουν λαθοι ολοι αυτοι οι οποιοι ασχολουντε με το θεμα... η γνωσεις σου ειναι πραγματικα ελαχιστες για να μπερδευεις και τους αλλους σαν και εσενα που απλα δεν βρηκαν κατι να πιστευουν ακομα... 
τωρα αν το θεωρεις μαντια να καταλαβα το επιπεδο των γνωσεων σου τοτε ναι ειμαι ο γιουρι γκελερ... 

και κατι ακομα... αυτο το "ποτε μην λες ποτε" σε παρακαλω μην το ξαναπεις... το εμπεδοσαμε... στο τελος ολοι εδω μεσα που προσπαθουν να σου πουν κατι που απλα δεν θες να το δεις θα σταματισουν να σου απαντουν με αποτελεσμα να στραφεις σε αλλο φορουν μεχρι να σε μαθουν και εκει...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Kώστα Kokar έχει γίνει καί τό πείραμα τής Φιλαδέλφειας ,μέ το καράβι που μεσω ισχυρών ηλεκτρομαγνητικών πεδίων εξαφανίστηκε και ξανα εμφανίστηκε λιγο παραπερα ,αλλά μέ ολεθρια αποτελεσματα γιά τούς ναύτες που ήταν επάνω.



χαρδαβελα μου...

----------


## KOKAR

δηλαδη οι KLINGON δεν υπαρχουν ???  :Brick wall:

----------


## Nemmesis

> δηλαδη οι KLINGON δεν υπαρχουν ???





χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Nemmesis

το χεσ@με το τοπικ...

----------


## KOKAR

τι γελάς βρε?
το 2006 δεν είχαν κερδίσει στην eurovision ??

----------


## dalai

> λοιπον σακουλι... ζεις μια ΜΕΓΑΛΗ πλανη..... θα στο πω απλα... λες οτι μπορει να φτιαχτει ρουλεμαν με μηδενικες απωλειες... θα το παρω εγω αυτο το ρουλεμαν και θα του βαλω εναν αξονα με ενα βολαν τελεια ζηγησμενο (ξερεις τι ειναι το βολαν? στογγληλο βαρυδιο) αν λοιπον του δοσω φορα να γυρισει πιστευες οτι θα γυριζει ακομα και οταν εισαι 80χρονων? ελεος πια... σταματα να σκευτεσε οτι τοσα χρονια κανουν λαθοι ολοι αυτοι οι οποιοι ασχολουντε με το θεμα... η γνωσεις σου ειναι πραγματικα ελαχιστες για να μπερδευεις και τους αλλους σαν και εσενα που απλα δεν βρηκαν κατι να πιστευουν ακομα... 
> τωρα αν το θεωρεις μαντια να καταλαβα το επιπεδο των γνωσεων σου τοτε ναι ειμαι ο γιουρι γκελερ... 
> 
> και κατι ακομα... αυτο το "ποτε μην λες ποτε" σε παρακαλω μην το ξαναπεις... το εμπεδοσαμε... στο τελος ολοι εδω μεσα που προσπαθουν να σου πουν κατι που απλα δεν θες να το δεις θα σταματισουν να σου απαντουν με αποτελεσμα να στραφεις σε αλλο φορουν μεχρι να σε μαθουν και εκει...



Sakis18  μην τον ακους... Αυτος ειναι απο Πτολεμαιδα και φανταζεσαι τι ανεργια θα πεσει  στη περιοχη του αμα  καταριψεις την αρχη διατ.ενεργειας και κλεισει η ΔΕΗ τα εργοστασια της... Τα λεει για να σε αποτρεψει...ειναι το διαβολου!

----------


## sakis18

> λοιπον σακουλι... ζεις μια ΜΕΓΑΛΗ πλανη..... θα στο πω απλα... λες οτι μπορει να φτιαχτει ρουλεμαν με μηδενικες απωλειες... θα το παρω εγω αυτο το ρουλεμαν και θα του βαλω εναν αξονα με ενα βολαν τελεια ζηγησμενο (ξερεις τι ειναι το βολαν? στογγληλο βαρυδιο) αν λοιπον του δοσω φορα να γυρισει πιστευες οτι θα γυριζει ακομα και οταν εισαι 80χρονων? ελεος πια... σταματα να σκευτεσε οτι τοσα χρονια κανουν λαθοι ολοι αυτοι οι οποιοι ασχολουντε με το θεμα... η γνωσεις σου ειναι πραγματικα ελαχιστες για να μπερδευεις και τους αλλους σαν και εσενα που απλα δεν βρηκαν κατι να πιστευουν ακομα... 
> τωρα αν το θεωρεις μαντια να καταλαβα το επιπεδο των γνωσεων σου τοτε ναι ειμαι ο γιουρι γκελερ... 
> 
> και κατι ακομα... αυτο το "ποτε μην λες ποτε" σε παρακαλω μην το ξαναπεις... το εμπεδοσαμε... στο τελος ολοι εδω μεσα που προσπαθουν να σου πουν κατι που απλα δεν θες να το δεις θα σταματισουν να σου απαντουν με αποτελεσμα να στραφεις σε αλλο φορουν μεχρι να σε μαθουν και εκει...



Μάλιστα Πανάγο σέ ευχαριστώ για τις υποδείξης σου ,αλλα άκου και ένα άλλο τώρα,επί τού θέματος,το ρουλεμάν και βεβαια θα σταματήσει αν δεν υπαρχει αρχή κίνησης ,καί εχει καποιες απώλειες οσο σωστά ζυγισμενο είναι ,αλλά τό θέμα είναι πώς θα υπερνικήσουμε αυτές τίς απώλειες ,και ο λόγος προφανής,όλα αυτά θα υπερνικηθούν βάση ισχυρών σουστών με τήν βοήθεια παλινδρομικής κίνησης,καί μέ υποβοήθηση γιά όσο μικροτερες απώλειες μέσω καλού ζυγισμενου ρουλεμάν καί συρματόσχοινο μέσα σέ αυτο-λιπαινόμενο σωλήνα τέλεια ζυγισμένου και αυτού.

----------


## sakis18

> Sakis18 μην τον ακους... Αυτος ειναι απο Πτολεμαιδα και φανταζεσαι τι ανεργια θα πεσει στη περιοχη του αμα καταριψεις την αρχη διατ.ενεργειας και κλεισει η ΔΕΗ τα εργοστασια της... Τα λεει για να σε αποτρεψει...ειναι το διαβολου!



Ελά Dalai εγώ είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα καταρίψω τήν αρχή διατήρησης τής ενέργειας  :Lol: ,απλά πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει καποια χρόνια,πού ίσως να μην ζούμε κιόλας γιά να τό δούμε ,αλλα να το δουν επομενες γενεές.
Μιά χαρά είναι ο Πανάγος και ο κάθε Πανάγος ,απλά έχουν παρασυρθεί από αυτά που τούς σερβίρουν. :Wink:

----------


## sakis18

> Έχω συλλογή γαριδοπατατοποπκορν για τέτοια ωραία θέματα.
> 
> (φτου, δεν το πρόλαβα από την αρχή κι έχασα το suspense, αλλά δεν πειράζει)



Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ Ανδρέα  :Lol: 
Σού έχω μπόλικο υλικό πρός μελέτη ,ανοιξε τα γαριδάκια -πατατάκια και ποπ κορν καί σέ καθε post πού διαβάζεις και συμφωνείς θα τρώς γαριδάκια  :Lol: ,σέ άλλο που διαφωνείς πατατάκια  :Lol: ,και σέ αλλο που μενεις εκτος γνωσιακής βάσης θα μασουλάς ένα ποπ-κορν 
Μετά θα κάνεις ευκολα τήν σούμα,το τί τελικά πιστευεις από τό υπόλοιπο τών αριθμών τών γαριδακίων-πατατακίων και ποπ κορνίων πού απόμειναν στήν σακκούλα  :Lol:

----------


## nveli

> δηλαδη οι KLINGON δεν υπαρχουν ???



και φυσικά υπάρχουν απλώς δεν είναι μέλη του forum για να απαντήσουν, άλλωστε αυτοί δεν ασχολούνται με πεζά θέματα όπως το αεικίνητο, ας είναι καλά το διλίθιο. και να μην πεταχτεί κανένας εγκάθετος ότι δεν υπάρχει διλιθιο (και για την περίπτωσή μας διηλίθιο)

----------


## KOKAR

υπάρχει και σε ταινία !!!
*click εδώ !*

----------


## sakis18

> υπάρχει και σε ταινία !!!
> *click εδώ !*



Αρε kokare δέν παίζεσαι  :Lol:  :Lol: ,αδικήσε,έπρεπε νά πάς για σκηνοθέτης  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## KOKAR

> Έχω συλλογή γαριδοπατατοποπκορν για τέτοια ωραία θέματα.
> 
> (φτου, δεν το πρόλαβα από την αρχή κι έχασα το suspense, αλλά δεν πειράζει)



όπως κατάλαβες, η ταινία είναι για να μην πάει χαμένη η συλλογή
από τα γαριδοπατατοποπκορν  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## electrifier

> Σού έχω μπόλικο υλικό πρός μελέτη ,ανοιξε τα γαριδάκια -πατατάκια και ποπ κορν καί σέ καθε post πού διαβάζεις και συμφωνείς θα τρώς γαριδάκια ,σέ άλλο που διαφωνείς πατατάκια ,και σέ αλλο που μενεις εκτος γνωσιακής βάσης θα μασουλάς ένα ποπ-κορν 
> Μετά θα κάνεις ευκολα τήν σούμα,το τί τελικά πιστευεις από τό υπόλοιπο τών αριθμών τών γαριδακίων-πατατακίων και ποπ κορνίων πού απόμειναν στήν σακκούλα



Δεκτό!  :Biggrin: 

Αν έχεις όρεξη και τη δυνατότητα να πειραματιστείς (τα υλικά εννοώ, γιατί δυστυχώς είναι δύσκολο να βρίσκεις τα υλικά γι αυτά που θες να φτιάξεις) να το κάνεις! Διότι δεν υπάρχει καλύτερος τρόπος να ανακαλύψεις την αλήθεια από το να την δοκιμάσεις ο ίδιος.

Πάντως αν όντως έχεις τόσο αγνή σκέψη, τότε όσο δεν πρέπει να πιστεύεις αυτά που διαβάζεις στα βιβλία Φυσικής, άλλο τόσο δεν θα πρέπει να λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου τις φήμες και όσα διαβάζεις στα βιβλία "αντι-φυσικής" (ας τα πούμε), ΛΟΓΙΚΟ έτσι? Άρα ξεκινάς με ΑΓΝΕΣ ΠΡΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ, κάνεις πράξη τα σχέδια που έχεις υπ'όψη σου και καταλήγεις στα συμπεράσματα που ξετυλίγονται μπροστά στα μάτια σου. Διαφορετικά, με το να είσαι απόλυτος στις υποψίες αναλήθειας περί όσων ξέρουμε (μας μαθαίνουν, όπως λες) πέφτεις ακριβώς στο ίδιο σφάλμα με αυτό που θεωρείς πως πέφτουν οι συνομιλητές σου και μάλιστα χωρίς καν να έχεις κάνει κάποιο πείραμα (να σημειώσω πως γι αυτά που μας μαθαίνουν έχουν γίνει πάμπολα πειράματα). Δεν το βρίσκεις λογικό και συνεπές αυτό που λέω?

Υ.Γ. τελικά έφαγα δύο μικρά παγωτάκια Δωδώνη που είχα στην κατάψυξη.  :Biggrin: 

[edit] Παιδιά τώρα είδα την ταινία... ΕΛΙΩΣΑ στο γέλιο! Να 'σαι καλά βρε συμφορουμίτη (ακόμα γελάω, έλεος!). Την έβαλα και replay 3 φορές για να την εμπεδώσω...

----------


## stefanoszis

> Μάλιστα Πανάγο σέ ευχαριστώ για τις υποδείξης σου ,αλλα άκου και ένα άλλο τώρα,επί τού θέματος,το ρουλεμάν και βεβαια θα σταματήσει αν δεν υπαρχει αρχή κίνησης ,καί εχει καποιες απώλειες οσο σωστά ζυγισμενο είναι ,αλλά τό θέμα είναι πώς θα υπερνικήσουμε αυτές τίς απώλειες ,και ο λόγος προφανής,όλα αυτά θα υπερνικηθούν βάση ισχυρών σουστών με τήν βοήθεια παλινδρομικής κίνησης,καί μέ υποβοήθηση γιά όσο μικροτερες απώλειες μέσω καλού ζυγισμενου ρουλεμάν καί συρματόσχοινο μέσα σέ αυτο-λιπαινόμενο σωλήνα τέλεια ζυγισμένου και αυτού.



φιλε σακη εχεις υπ οψιν σου οτι στο κοσμο που ζουμε υπαρχει μια δυναμη που ονομαζετε τριβη?

----------


## KOKAR

μέρος δεύτερο....
*click εδώ!*

----------


## sakis18

> Δεκτό! 
> 
> Αν έχεις όρεξη και τη δυνατότητα να πειραματιστείς (τα υλικά εννοώ, γιατί δυστυχώς είναι δύσκολο να βρίσκεις τα υλικά γι αυτά που θες να φτιάξεις) να το κάνεις! Διότι δεν υπάρχει καλύτερος τρόπος να ανακαλύψεις την αλήθεια από το να την δοκιμάσεις ο ίδιος.
> 
> Πάντως αν όντως έχεις τόσο αγνή σκέψη, τότε όσο δεν πρέπει να πιστεύεις αυτά που διαβάζεις στα βιβλία Φυσικής, άλλο τόσο δεν θα πρέπει να λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου τις φήμες και όσα διαβάζεις στα βιβλία "αντι-φυσικής" (ας τα πούμε), ΛΟΓΙΚΟ έτσι? Άρα ξεκινάς με ΑΓΝΕΣ ΠΡΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ, κάνεις πράξη τα σχέδια που έχεις υπ'όψη σου και καταλήγεις στα συμπεράσματα που ξετυλίγονται μπροστά στα μάτια σου. Διαφορετικά, με το να είσαι απόλυτος στις υποψίες αναλήθειας περί όσων ξέρουμε (μας μαθαίνουν, όπως λες) πέφτεις ακριβώς στο ίδιο σφάλμα με αυτό που θεωρείς πως πέφτουν οι συνομιλητές σου και μάλιστα χωρίς καν να έχεις κάνει κάποιο πείραμα (να σημειώσω πως γι αυτά που μας μαθαίνουν έχουν γίνει πάμπολα πειράματα). Δεν το βρίσκεις λογικό και συνεπές αυτό που λέω?
> 
> Υ.Γ. τελικά έφαγα δύο μικρά παγωτάκια Δωδώνη που είχα στην κατάψυξη. 
> 
> [edit] Παιδιά τώρα είδα την ταινία... ΕΛΙΩΣΑ στο γέλιο! Να 'σαι καλά βρε συμφορουμίτη (ακόμα γελάω, έλεος!). Την έβαλα και replay 3 φορές για να την εμπεδώσω...



Aνδρέα μιλάς πολύ σωστά και μπράβο σου.
Δυστυχώς δέν έχω τήν δυνατοτητα νά  κάνω αυτό τό πείραμα,οι σκέψεις μου είναι αγνές γιατί ούτε βιβλία πουλάω ,ούτε βαλτος και εγκάθετος είμαι από διαφόρους,όπως καταλαβαινεις τό πάθος μου οτι γίνεται ,πηγάζει από τό ότι η φυσική έχει πολλά κενά αναπάντητα ακόμα,και από τό ότι υπάρχουν στάνταρ πράγματα πού δέν γνωρίζουμε (μιλάω πάντα γιά τήν φυσική)
Μιά εξίσωση και ένας τύπος να ειναι λαθος ,η καποιος παράγοντας νά μην εχει ειπωθεί σωστά ,όλα ανατρέπονται ειναι τοσο μα τόσο λεπτές οι ισσοροπίες  στό χάος τής φυσικής ,πού το ένα είναι αλυσίδα στό άλλο.
Δέν είμαι εγώ ξαναλέω που θα ανακαλύψω τόν τροχό ,ούτε εγώ πού θα το αποδείξω,καί ούτε αναζητώ τίς δάφνες στο forum ,μακρυά από μένα αυτά,μπορεί νά έχεις δικιο επειδή δέν το εχω εφαρμόσει,αλλά τοσα και τόσα η ιστορία τής φυσικής έχει καταρρίψει με τήν πάροδο τών χρόνων,πρέπει νά είμαστε πολύ εγωιστές γιά νά επιμένουμε τόσο απόλυτα στο ότι δέν γίνετε με μιά επιστήμη πού ακόμα δέν εχει ανακαλυψει το 50 % με το αντικείμενο που ασχολειται ,καί εγώ εκεί πατάω καί λέω ότι όλα μπορεί να ανατραπούν ,ας ειχε ανακαλυψει το 100% η φυσική και δέν θα μπορούσα να μιλησω καθολου ,αλλα εφοσον δεν τα γνωρίζει όλα ακόμα ,πιστευω τό ποτέ μην λές ποτέ ,πού τόσο πολυ εκνευρίζει τόν Πανάγο απο Πτολεμαίδα .

Σέ ευχαριστώ γιά τόν τρόπο που μού απεύθυνες τόν λόγο, ο καλύτερος λόγος από όλους τούς συνομιλητές μου,χωρίς ειρωνίες και απαξιωτικούς χαρακτηρισμούς,σέ καποιον που πιστεύει σέ κατι διαφορετικό.

----------


## sakis18

> μέρος δεύτερο....
> *click εδώ!*



Kokare τό μέρος δεύτερο ειναι όλα τα λεφτά  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Εγώ πάω να βρώ κανά βαρίδι και σχοινί ,γιατί βλέπω να με κρεμάσουν στό forum  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## sakis18

> φιλε σακη εχεις υπ οψιν σου οτι στο κοσμο που ζουμε υπαρχει μια δυναμη που ονομαζετε τριβη?



Φίλε Στέφανε νομίζω ότι τριβή και απώλειες μπορουν να ξεπεραστούν

----------


## HFProject

Και εγώ νομίζω ότι είσαι καραγκιόζης.

----------


## drPanos

Φιλε μου sakis18 τετειο "συστημα" δεν πρόκειται να φτιαξεις οσο και να χτυπιέσαι... η θεωρια αρκετες φορες δεν συμπίπτει με την πραγματικοτητα οτι και να λες... μην επιμενεις για κατι που εισαι 100% λαθος... , επισις σε παρακαλω αν δεν εχεις γνωσεις πανω στα ηλεκτρονικα τοτε να μην χαλας τις συζητησεις, γιατι για αλλη μια φωρα απο αλλα πραγματα ξεκινισαμε και αλλου φτασαμε, στο θεμα τωρα... σε αυτα τα συστηματα οι απωλειες ειναι περισσοτερες απο την ενεργεια που μπορει να σου δωσει η πηγη... γιατι υπαρχουν τριβες, αναπτύσσεται θερμοκρασια και πολλα αλλα.. (αν καταφερεις να καταρριψεις την τριβη και την θερμοτιτα τοτε μηλα μου) σε ενα αυτοκινητο με μπαταρια η με νερο υπαρχει δυναμο που φορτονει την μπαταρια.... ΤΕΛΟΣ!

----------


## dalai

> μέρος δεύτερο....
> *click εδώ!*



θεεικος ο ΚΟΚΑR !  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Αυτα τα βιντεακια ειναι η ανταμειβη για οσους υποκεινται σε αυτο το ψυχαναγκαστικο βασανιστηριο ,να διαβασουν ολο αυτο το θεμα..
Σαν τους κωλους που βλεπεις αν κατσεις να δεις δελτιο ειδησεων STAR.
Tα βαθμολογω και τα 2 στο ιδιο επιπεδο... :P :P  :Very Happy:  :P  :Very Happy:

----------


## sakis18

> Και εγώ νομίζω ότι είσαι καραγκιόζης.



Τό ίδιο νομίζω και εγώ γιά σένα και μαλιστα με πτυχίο

----------


## HFProject

Εγώ δεν έχω κλείσει 8ωρο σε αυτό το νήμα.

Περαστικά.

----------


## KOKAR

μέχρι να τελειώσουν αυτά τα πατατογαριδακια έχουμε δρόμο !

μέρος τρίτο
*click εδώ*

----------


## sakis18

> Φιλε μου sakis18 τετειο "συστημα" δεν πρόκειται να φτιαξεις οσο και να χτυπιέσαι... η θεωρια αρκετες φορες δεν συμπίπτει με την πραγματικοτητα οτι και να λες... μην επιμενεις για κατι που εισαι 100% λαθος... , επισις σε παρακαλω αν δεν εχεις γνωσεις πανω στα ηλεκτρονικα τοτε να μην χαλας τις συζητησεις, γιατι για αλλη μια φωρα απο αλλα πραγματα ξεκινισαμε και αλλου φτασαμε, στο θεμα τωρα... σε αυτα τα συστηματα οι απωλειες ειναι περισσοτερες απο την ενεργεια που μπορει να σου δωσει η πηγη... γιατι υπαρχουν τριβες, αναπτύσσεται θερμοκρασια και πολλα αλλα.. (αν καταφερεις να καταρριψεις την τριβη και την θερμοτιτα τοτε μηλα μου) σε ενα αυτοκινητο με μπαταρια η με νερο υπαρχει δυναμο που φορτονει την μπαταρια.... ΤΕΛΟΣ!



Nικο Παναγιώτη δεκτές οι παρατηρήσεις σου,αλλά δεν κατάλαβα πιά κουβέντα χάλασα και σέ ποιο thread.

----------


## drPanos

> Nικο Παναγιώτη δεκτές οι παρατηρήσεις σου,αλλά δεν κατάλαβα πιά κουβέντα χάλασα και σέ ποιο thread.




αν ειχες λιγο μυαλο φιλε μου θα καταλάβαινες!

----------


## KOKAR

μέρος τέταρτο
*click εδώ*

----------


## dalai

> μέρος τέταρτο
> *click εδώ*



καλο και αυτο  :Very Happy:

----------


## drPanos

καλα φιλε ΚΟΚΑR εισαι κορυφή

----------


## dalai

η αρχη καταριφθηκε ! εδω [ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6304447980554417691"]Fire Fart[/ame]

----------


## moutoulos

> Nικο Παναγιώτη δεκτές οι παρατηρήσεις σου,αλλά δεν κατάλαβα πιά κουβέντα χάλασα και σέ ποιο thread.



Λοιπόν Σάκη, δεν αντέχω άλλο ...
Απο την ώρα που μπήκες είσαι μια αντίδραση σε οτιδήποτε.
Δήλωσες μόνος σου οτι δεν γνωρίζεις "ηλεκτρονικά".
Παρόλα αυτά, δεν θες να μάθεις, θές να μας μάθεις ..., 
δεκτές οι παρατήρησεις σου, απαράδεκτος ο τρόπος σου.

Τόπικ που κλειδώθηκε για σένα, εδώ.
Τόπικ που παρολίγον να κλειδωθεί για σένα, εδώ.

Αν συνεχιστεί και εδώ, να ξέρεις θα κλειδωθεί και αυτό, για σένα.

Μόνο επι του θέματος ...

----------


## electrifier

*@topic:* για κάποιους που τα μπέρδεψαν, καλό είναι να διαχωρίσουμε την κατασκευή αεικίνητου από την κατασκευή "εργοστασίου ενέργειας". Το πρώτο ήδη υπάρχει (όχι βέβαια έτσι όπως περιγράφεται από εδώ κι από εκεί) χωρίς να παραβαίνει νόμους της Φυσικής (κάθε άλλο μάλιστα, είναι γεγονός από μόνο του και όποιος βιαστεί να μου πει εξυπνάδα θα χάσει, το λέω από τώρα), ενώ το δεύτερο όχι αφού αντιτίθεται στην ΑΡΧΗ διατήρησης της ενέργειας.
Επίσης να σημειωθεί πως δεν άνοιξα πατατάκια και λόγω ζέστης έμεινα στα δύο παγωτάκια γι απόψε.

*@ΚΟΚΑR:* ψάχνω λόγια να περιγράψω το γέλιο που έριξα. Πιστεύω πως είναι ό,τι καλύτερο έχει φτιαχτεί με εύθυμο σκοπό σε φόρουμ ποτέ. Πρέπει να κρατηθούν μαζί με τούτο το θέμα για μελλοντική χρήση πρόκλησης γέλωτα...

*@sakis18:* σου έγραψα ακριβώς όπως σκέφτηκα. Εξάλλου βρέθηκα κι εγώ κάποτε στη θέση σου (πιστεύοντας-ελπίζοντας στο ίδιο) με τη διαφορά όμως πως ήμουν σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία (14-16). Είχα κάνει τότε κυριολεκτικά άπειρα σχέδια μηχανισμών και τελικά μελετώντας τα, κατέληγα πάντα στο τίποτα. Τελικά μου έδωσαν επαρκείς απαντήσεις τα βιβλία Φυσικής και η πραγματικότητα γύρω μου και πείστηκα. Να σημειωθεί πως για την ηλικία μου τότε ήμουν πολύ περισσότερο μελετημένος από τους υπόλοιπους σε τέτοια θέματα (ηλεκτρονική και ηλεκτρομηχανική ήταν το χόμπυ μου τότε).

Επίσης αυτό που λες περί μικροαλλαγών στις εξισώσεις της Φυσικής είναι αληθές κι έχει συμβεί πάρα πολλές φορές, για παράδειγμα, ακόμα και η γνωστή εξίσωση ενέργειας-μάζας του Einstein (E=mc^2) διορθώθηκε από άλλον Φυσικό (συγχωρήστε με αλλά μου διαφεύγει το όνομα, δεν είμαι φυσικός κατ'επάγγελμα) ώστε να ικανοποιεί και την κβαντική θεωρία (η ενέργεια ανταλλάσεται σε συγκεκριμένες ελάχιστες ποσότητες κτλ κτλ).

Πάντως φίλε sakis18, να ξέρεις πως η ΑΡΧΗ (η λέξη είναι συγκεκριμένη, δε μιλάμε γι αξίωμα/θεωρία/υπόθεση κτλ) διατήρησης της ενέργειας είναι ακριβώς αυτό που δηλώνει η λέξη. Χέσ* τη θερμοδυναμική και τα υπόλοιπα συστήματα, η ΑΡΧΗ ισχύει εξ'απανέκαθεν στο σύμπαν που ζούμε χωρίς πολλά πολλά.  :Wink:

----------


## nveli

εγώ προτείνω να οργανώσουμε μια κίνηση ώστε να κηρυχθούν αντισυνταγματικοί όλοι αυτοί οι νόμοι (θερμοδυναμικοί, ωμ, κιρχοφ κτλ) να ακυρωθούν ώστε να κατασκευάσει ο sakis το αεικίνητο του, να τα κονομίσουμε και εμείς βάζοντας ψιλότερα καλώδια

----------


## panos_panopoulos

παραγγείλτε μαγνήτες απο το εξωτερικό και φτιάξτε το: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFGiWiXMHn0&feature=PlayList&p=0ED03D3A8BA  82F57&index=0"]YouTube - Perendev magnetic motor[/ame]

----------


## lordi

> Y.Γ : Ποτέ μήν λέμε ποτέ,αν το λεγανε ολοι οι μεγάλοι εφευρέτες θά είμαστε μέ τόν τροχό ακόμα



το είπες ήδη!Άρα ποτέ μην λες, ποτέ μην λες ποτέ!!  :Tongue2: 

Τέλος!Το πρώτο θέμα που διάβασα απο την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος στην ζωή μου!!

KOKAR θεός με τα video! :Lol:

----------


## sakis18

Γρηγόρη δέν θέλω να κλειδωθεί το θέμα,και είναι το τελευταίο μου post σέ αυτό το thread,γιά τόν παραπάνω λόγο,ασχέτως αν σε όλα τά threads πού κάνω διαλόγους μέ μέλη,βλέπω ότι υπάρχει τρομερή επισκεψιμότητα,τό προανέφερε μάλιστα και ο lordi ότι πρώτη φορά διάβασε thread από τήν αρχή μέχρι τό τέλος(εστω και άν τό είπε ειρωνικά,παντος τού άρεσε η συνέχεια,επί τής οθόνης )  :Smile: ,πιστεύω τελικά οι αναγνώστες-επισκέπτες κάτι να αποκόμισαν από όλους αυτούς τούς διαλόγους,καί νά μήν ήταν ένα θέμα άκαιρο,πού νομίζω δέν ξεπέρασαν τα επιτρεπτά όρια εκτός ολίγων που παρεκτράπησαν ελαφρώς .
Πάντα σέ ένα τεχνικό forum θα υπάρχουν αντίθετες απόψεις,καί είναι λογικό
Ανδρέα πολύ κατανοητός και σέ ευχαριστώ.
Πολύ καλό τό βίντεο τού Παναγιώτη μέ τούς μαγνήτες
Ολα τα λεφτά και τά βίντεο τού Κώστα kokar

----------


## KOKAR

λοιπόν, πάμε τώρα στην διακτινηση ?

----------


## drPanos

μεσα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jeik

Aντε  βρε , καληνυχτα , το  βγαλαμε  το  μεροκαματο  και  σημερα.

----------


## lordi

και η διακτίνηση ποτε?

----------


## edgar

Κάπου είδα ποστ για τηλεμεταφορά σε αυτο το thread. Δεν ξερω γιατι αναφέρθηκε , κάπου χαθηκα με διάφορες ασυναρτησιες που διαβασα, αλλα μαλλον ηταν απαντηση στο θέμα διανομή ενέργειας και απωλειες. 

Με απλά λόγια:

Η τηλεμεταφορα , η πιο σωστά *κβαντική τηλεμεταφορα* είναι μια διαδικασια με την οποία "σκανάρεις" ενα άτομο για να ανακτήσεις την κβαντική του κατάσταση (σπιν κλπ) έπειτα  μεταφερεις την πληροφορια μεσω laser ας υποθεσουμε (99,999999% ταχυτητα του φωτος) και μετα την ξαναδημιουργεις στο παραληπτη. Η κβαντικη τηλεμεταφορα  εχει επιτευχθει  ηδη εδω και 15 χρονια (η πρωτη επιτυχης νομιζω ηταν το '93 αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με) . 

Αρα δεν μιλαμε για συνομωσιες,δεν μιλαμε για φαντασματα και ιστοριες επιστημονικης φαντασιας. Θα μου πεις, πως και δεν εχουμε καταφερει να στειλουμε ολοκληρο ανθρωπο ακομα? Η διαδικασια που εξηγησα αφορά 1 μονο άτομο. Αν υπαρξει θερμικος θορυβος η οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη μπορει να σκεφτεις οσο γινεται το "σκαναρισμα"  ποιο θα ειναι το αποτελεσμα νομιζεις? Καταστροφη. Ξερεις απο ποσα ατομα αποτελειται ενας μεσος ενηλικας? 

Επισης για να τελειωσω με αυτο, ποτε η ταχυτητα που θα μεταδωσουμε την πληροφορια δεν θα μπορει να ξεπερασει την ταχυτητα του φωτος οποτε και παλι καταλαβαινετε οτι και παλι αν μπορουσαμε να ξεπερασουμε τις ανω δυσκολιες θα βρίσκαμε μπροστά μας αυτο το μεγαλο εμποδιο.

Τώρα σε οτι έχει σχέση με το θέμα (συγχωρηστε με για το μεγαλο offtopic  :Smile: )
Άλλο ειναι καποιος να ειναι ανοικτομυαλος, και αλλο να δεχεται χωρις να κρίνει με *επιχειρήματα*. Ο χρηστης sakis μιλαει για μικρες απωλειες. Οι οποίες μαλιστα μπορούν να ξεπεραστουν με καποιες γνωσεις φυσικης και μηχανικης. Δεν βλεπω το επιχειρημα. Προφανως θα μπορουσε να μπει καποιος μηχανισμος ο οποιος θα εκμεταλευοταν τις απωλειες για να τις επιστρεψει *μερικως*. Αλλα και παλι έχουμε απωλειες στο συστημα μετατροπης. Φαυλος κυκλος. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι μονη μας ελπιδα ειναι η ερευνα νεων υλικων τα οποια θα εκαναν τη ζωη μας καπως ευκολοτερη. *Αλλα και παλι εχουμε απωλειες

*Πες το τριβή, πες το θεια δικη, πες το βαρυτητα, πες το οπως θες.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι απλα πετας μερικες εννοιες που δεν κατανοεις και σπας πλακα με τις απαντησεις που δινουμε.

----------


## Trabladorr

Οσοι υποστηριζουν ακομα την δυνατοτητα υπαρξης αεικινητου, και λενε πειραματα αντι της θεωριας, δεν πρεπει να ξεχνανε τι ακριβως ειναι η θεωρια, η επιστημονικη θεωρια.

----------


## NUKE

ΤΑ ΣΠΑΣΑΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ!

LOL.Ο μονος που θελω τωρα ειναι να μιλησεις και αυτος που εβαζε νερο στο αυτοκινητο του και δουλευε μια χαρα.Δεν θυμαμαι ποιος ηταν αλλα αν μιλησει εδω το θεμα θα αγγιξει την Τελειοτητα!

----------


## NUKE

Electrifier δεν υπαρχει αεικινητο και σιγουρα οχι αεικινητο εργοστασια ενεργειας.Αλλα θα ηθελα να εξηγησεις τι εννοεις...

----------


## electrifier

> Electrifier δεν υπαρχει αεικινητο



Δεν κατάλαβες τί εννοώ (δεν πρόσεξες την παρένθεση).

Αεικίνητο δεν σημαίνει πως παράγουμε ενέργεια από το μηδέν, κακώς τα συγχέετε.

Εκείνο που ξέρω είναι πως δεν υπάρχει τίποτα ακίνητο στο σύμπαν παρά μόνο σχετικά ακίνητο. Η ύλη είναι απολύτως αεικίνητη, που να χτυπιέσαι κάτω. Από εκεί και πέρα η αυθαίρετη θεώρηση συστήματος με "ακίνητα" σώματα είναι... αυθαίρετη δεν είπαμε?

Υ.Γ. Για την τηλεμεταφορά με πρόλαβε ο φίλος. Μπορεί να μην μπορούμε να την κάνουμε όπως στις ταινίες, αλλά δεν αντιβαίνει καθόλου μα καθόλου στους Φυσικούς νόμους. Μπορεί να συμβεί και από μόνο του το φαινόμενο. Απλά η πιθανότητα είναι λίγο... κάπως.

----------


## NUKE

μαλιστα...τεσπα...

----------


## NUKE

ενα οχι κβαντομηχανικο παραδειγμα αεικινητου στη φυση?

----------


## electrifier

> ενα οχι κβαντομηχανικο παραδειγμα αεικινητου στη φυση?



Γιατί, ξέρεις κάτι που δεν κινείται ή που θα σταματήσει να κινείται*?

* μπορεί βέβαια να πεταχτεί ο God την επόμενη ημέρα και να διατάξει: "Σύμπαν, stop!"

----------


## jim.ni

τι σας έχω ?  :Tongue2:  :Drool: 

πηγαίνετε προς τα κάτω στα pdf 
http://www.xaris1.gr/LANGUAGE/GREEK/index.htm

 :Liar:  και ο Σάκης το  :Boo hoo!:  του  :Lol:

----------


## NUKE

Εσυ φιλε καποια στιγμη δεν θα σταματησεις να κινησαι?

----------


## electrifier

> Εσυ φιλε καποια στιγμη δεν θα σταματησεις να κινησαι?



Η αλλαγή μορφής δεν σημαίνει σταμάτημα της κίνησης. Γενικώς μην κολλάμε σε πράγματα που ΔΕΝ είναι καινούργια, ούτε γι αυτόν, ούτε για τον προηγούμενο αιώνα.
 :Smile: 

*μαντεύω πως πριν από τον God θα πεταχτεί ο Mod και θα πει: "Θέμα, stop!"

----------


## NUKE

:Smile:  

Εχω λιωσει στο ποκερ και χανω τα λεφτα μου (offtopic και ακυρο μαζι)

Παντως αεικινητο δεν σημαινει κατι να κινηται απλα αλλα να κινηται χωρις να καταναλωνει ενεργεια.Νομιζω αυτο ειναι ο ορισμος και δεν υπαρχει παντου στο συμπαν.

Και οπως ειπα κατι οχι κβαντομηχανικο....

----------


## electrifier

Αυτό που λες έχει να κάνει με την επιτάχυνση και όχι την κίνηση. Επίσης κίνηση (περιοδική ή μή) δεν υπάρχει μόνο στην επιφάνεια της Γης, όπου βλέπεις έντονες τις επιδράσεις της βαρύτητας, του μαγνητικού πεδίου της Γης και της τριβής. Το βλέπεις πολύ κοντόφθαλμα το θέμα γενικώς. Τώρα αν κάποιοι περιγράφουν κάτι κουλαμάρες-εκκρεμή που υποτίθεται πως παράγουν ενέργεια ή κινούνται σα μουρλά, αυτό δε σημαίνει κάτι. Αν αφήσεις μία περιστρεφόμενη ράβδο στο μεσοαστρικό χώρο, πες μου εσύ σε πόσα χρόνια θα σταματήσει να περιστρέφεται (αλλά και να σταματήσει, ΗΔΗ κινείται μαζί με το υπόλοιπο σύμπαν).

Το τί είναι το αεικίνητο το λέει η λέξη απλά και σίγουρα. Mέσα στο Σύμπαν όλα κινούνται και θα συνεχίσουν να κινούνται επ'άπειρον, ανεξάρτητα του αν θα συνεχίσει αυτό να διαστέλεται ή αν (ξανα)συσταλεί και πάμε σε νέο big bang...

[edit] Χα, κάψιμο με το πόκερ κι εσύ τέτοια ώρα!  :Smile:

----------


## edgar

Σταθερη ταχυτητα= μηδενικη επιταχυνση=μηδενικη συνισταμενη των δυναμεων που ασκουνται σε ενα σωμα

ελα μου ομως που εχεις τριβες...αλλα θα πρεπει να ασκεις εσυ μια εξωτερικη δυναμη  (αντιρροπη διανυσματικα απο την συνισταμενη των τριβων) για να διατηρησεις την συνισταμενη των διαμεων μηδεν.που σημαινει οτι δινεις ενεργεια.



επισης για το big bang οτι αναφερθηκε...το γνωριζεις αν το πας με αυτη την θεωρια οτι ουσιαστικα εχουμε μια υπερθερμη συμπιεσμενη μαζα η οποια διαστελλεται και ψυχεται  συμφωνα με την κοσμικη ακτινοβολια υποβαθρου που εχουμε αναλυσει? αυτο σημαινει οτι ακομα και το συμπαν που κινειται  υποκυπτει στην σκληρη αρχη της διατηρησης ενεργειας (και δεν ειναι κατι το αεικινητο).

Επισης εχω μια φοβερη ιδεα για αεικινητο



 :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## electrifier

> αν το πας με αυτη την θεωρια οτι ουσιαστικα εχουμε μια υπερθερμη συμπιεσμενη μαζα η οποια διαστελλεται και ψυχεται  συμφωνα με την κοσμικη ακτινοβολια υποβαθρου που εχουμε αναλυσει? αυτο σημαινει οτι ακομα και το συμπαν που κινειται  υποκυπτει στην σκληρη αρχη της διατηρησης ενεργειας (και δεν ειναι κατι το αεικινητο).



Ναι, αλλά μέχρι πού θα ψυχθεί τελικά? Υποτίθεται πως δεν υπάρχει το απόλυτο μηδέν, άρα δεν υπάρχει και η απόλυτη ακινησία...

Υ.Γ. Τελικά θα "ξαναμαζέψει"? Τί λένε τα τελευταία νέα για την μάζα του σύμπαντος?  :Tongue: 

Υ.Γ.2 Εκκρεμούν ένα κάρο θεωρίες...

----------


## dalai

> Επισης εχω μια φοβερη ιδεα για αεικινητο



ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ. Για'υτο συνεχιζουμε ακαθεκτοι  :Smile:   :Very Happy:   θεεικο!!!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Τελικά τί έγινε ρε παιδιά το φτιάξατε το αεικίνητο ?  :Lol:

----------


## KOKAR

> Τελικά τί έγινε ρε παιδιά το φτιάξατε το αεικίνητο ?



Εδώ πάμε για την τηλεμεταφορα…… :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Ακρίτας

Τελικά, στον Αλέκο που έθεσε αρχικά το ερώτημα απάντησε κάποιος με κατανοητό τρόπο; :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

130 post μεσα σε 2 μερες λες ο ανθρωπος να μην καταλαβε?

----------


## lordi

131 post οχι 130!

----------


## lordi

ωπ τωρα είναι 132!!  :Tongue2:  Θερμή παράκληση να μην κλειδωθεί το thread!!

----------


## KOKAR

λαθος....134 ειναι !

----------


## sv9cvk

Ειστε ολοι λαθος ειναι 135 :Tongue2: !!!!!!

----------


## lynx

136...

sakis18 ποιος εισαι? με τι αλλο nickname μπενεις στο φορουμ?

συσκευες με μεγαλη αυτονομια υπαρχουν παιδια.. μπορει να μην ειναι ακριβως αυτο που 
λεει ο τιτλος του τοπικ.. ομως αρκετες εχουν πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## briko

137


Ρε παιδια η θερμοκρασια είναι τωρα γυρω στους 28-30 C
Οταν  παει στους 40 τι θα πουμε?

----------


## KOKAR

> 137
> 
> 
> Ρε παιδια η θερμοκρασια είναι τωρα γυρω στους 28-30 C
> Οταν  παει στους 40 τι θα πουμε?



138
Μέχρι τότε θα έχουμε έτοιμο και τον τηλεμεταφορεα 
και θα διακτινιστουμε σε ποιο δροσερά μέρη !!

----------


## briko

> 138
> Μέχρι τότε θα έχουμε έτοιμο και τον τηλεμεταφορεα 
> και θα διακτινιστουμε σε ποιο δροσερά μέρη !!



Θελω να φτιαξω ιπταμενο δισκο με μοτερ απο yamaha glx  
      απο αλλο topic 
εγω θα περιμενω το ΑΤΙΑ σταθερα πραγματα μην τηλεμεταφερθουμε και στον δεκτη προκυψουμε με τρια  :W00t:

----------


## KOKAR

> 137
> 
> 
> Ρε παιδια η θερμοκρασια είναι τωρα γυρω στους 28-30 C
> Οταν  παει στους 40 τι θα πουμε?







> Θελω να φτιαξω ιπταμενο δισκο με μοτερ απο yamaha glx  
>       απο αλλο topic 
> εγω θα περιμενω το ΑΤΙΑ σταθερα πραγματα μην τηλεμεταφερθουμε και στον δεκτη προκυψουμε με τρια



Σαν νούμερο δεν είναι κακό !
Θα έχεις και ένα καβαντζα !

----------


## babisko

Καλά λένε ότι με κάτι ραντίζουν την ατμόσφαιρα  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:

----------


## sv9cvk

Δειτε και αυτο !!!!!!
Αεικινητο δεν ειναι αλλα ειναι αποδοτικοτατο αν μαλιστα του βαλεις και μετακαυση τοτε να δεις :W00t:  :Lol:  :Tongue2:

----------


## sakis18

Παιδιά να πώ μιά τελευταία λεξη ,επειδή βλέπω ότι τό θέμα πάει στόν χάβαλο στά τελευταία post.
Αν είχε χέρια το αεικίνητο θά είχε αρχίσει τίς φάπες  :Lol: ,φάπ-φούπ από εδω και από εκεί ,καί θά είχε βάλει νέφτη και θά γινότανε ευκίνητο καί όχι αεικίνητο .
Απλά μένω παρατηρητής νά δώ πού θά εξελιχθή η κουβέντα ,αλλά μετά λυπης βλέπω ότι δεν υπάρχουν ολοκληρωμένες σκέψεις και προτάσεις ,αλλα μπαινει ο καθένας μέσα και πετάει μιά πρόταση ,στό στύλ τού εγώ είμαι και άλλος δέν είναι.
Χαρηκα τούς διαλογους τού Ανδρέα και τού Χάρη,καί θά χαιρόμουν ακόμα περισσότερο να συνεχιστή ο γόνιμος διαλογος από μέλη που γνωρίζουν αρκετά πράγματα πάνω σέ αυτό τό θέμα,μιάς πού η επισκεψιμότητα άγγιξε τά ανώτερα όρια ,ούτως ώστε αν ανοιχθή στό μέλλον ενα παρόμοιο thread ,νά δοθεί αυτό τό λίνκ και νά είναι όλες οι προτάσεις μεσα,ολα σέ ένα καί νοικοκυρεμένα  :Wink: .

Y.Γ :Θερμή παράκληση να αφήσουμε τούς έμπειρους να μιλησουν πάνω σε αυτά τα θέματα,και να περιοριστεί λίγο το καλαμπούρι.
Γιατί δέν πρέπει νά κλειδωθεί αυτό το thread.

----------


## stefanoszis

καλα ρε σακη τερμα η πλακα τωρα. πιστευεις οτι μπορει να κατασκευαστει μια τετοια μηχανη ?

----------


## sakis18

Εγώ Στέφανε δέν ξαναμιλάω γιατί πέσανε να μέ φάνε ζωντανό χτές,απλά είμαι παρατηρητής .
Αλλά μιάς πού μπηκα στον κοπο να σού απαντήσω,αυτό τό βίντεο μέ τους μαγνήτες τί ειναι ? αεικίνητο η ευκίνητο ? :Lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/v/PFGiWiXMHn0&hl=en&fs=1

Καί μήν μού πείς άλλο οι μαγνήτες ,έχουν ενέργεια είτε το θέλουμε είτε δέν το θελουμε.
Καί θά βρεθούν στό μέλλον και άλλα υλικά μέ μηδενικές τριβές γιά τό ευκίνητο,όρεξη,υπομονή να υπάρχει και θέληση καί όλα θά γινουν.

----------


## drPanos

Καλησπερα!
φίλε μου sakis18 οι μαγνήτες μετα απο λιγο καιρο απομαγνητήζωντε, επισις υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν παλι τριβές...! οποτε ειναι το ιδιο..!

----------


## lynx

sakis18 μπενεις και με αλλο nickname στο φορουμ?

----------


## Thanos10

Για να τα πουμε ποιο σοβαρα η κατασκευη αν μπορουσε να γινει θα ηταν πολυ μα πολυ ακριβη για να μπορεις να αναψεις ενα λαμπακι το πολυ, τι θα χρειαζοσουν ειδικες μπαταριες που φορτιζονται ταχυτατα υπαρχουν καποιες αλλα αν ακουσεις την τιμη για καθε κομματι της μπαταριας θα μπορουσες να πληρωσεις το ρευμα που καταναλωνεις για πεντε χρονια.
Συνεχιζουμαι το μοτερ πρεπει να το κατασκευασει η NASA μικρη καταναλωση μεγαλη αποδοση δεν ξερω τιμη αλλα καταλαβαινεις γιατι μιλαμε,συνεχεια μειωτηρες για την συνδεση μοτερ γεννητριας δηλαδη πολαπλασιασμος των στροφων του μοτερ προς την γεννητρια.
Γεννητρια να βγαζει δυο εξοδους μια για την φορτηση της μπαταριας και η αλλη για να κανεις αυτο που θες δηλαδη να αναψεις μια λαμπιτσα και τελος τα ηλεκτρονικα κατασκευασμενα ισως απο τους ποιο ειδικους στον χωρο τις ενεργειας, δεν νομιζω  οτι αξιζει να ασχοληθουν  τοσοι επιστημονες  για να αναψεις μια λαμπα το πολυ.
Παντως οτι και να πετυχουν θα ηταν πολυ μικρης ισχυος.

----------


## drPanos

> Για να τα πουμε ποιο σοβαρα η κατασκευη αν μπορουσε να γινει θα ηταν πολυ μα πολυ ακριβη για να μπορεις να αναψεις ενα λαμπακι το πολυ, τι θα χρειαζοσουν ειδικες μπαταριες που φορτιζονται ταχυτατα υπαρχουν καποιες αλλα αν ακουσεις την τιμη για καθε κομματι της μπαταριας θα μπορουσες να πληρωσεις το ρευμα που καταναλωνεις για πεντε χρονια.
> Συνεχιζουμαι το μοτερ πρεπει να το κατασκευασει η NASA μικρη καταναλωση μεγαλη αποδοση δεν ξερω τιμη αλλα καταλαβαινεις γιατι μιλαμε,συνεχεια μειωτηρες για την συνδεση μοτερ γεννητριας δηλαδη πολαπλασιασμος των στροφων του μοτερ προς την γεννητρια.
> Γεννητρια να βγαζει δυο εξοδους μια για την φορτηση της μπαταριας και η αλλη για να κανεις αυτο που θες δηλαδη να αναψεις μια λαμπιτσα και τελος τα ηλεκτρονικα κατασκευασμενα ισως απο τους ποιο ειδικους στον χωρο τις ενεργειας, δεν νομιζω οτι αξιζει να ασχοληθουν τοσοι επιστημονες για να αναψεις μια λαμπα το πολυ.
> Παντως οτι και να πετυχουν θα ηταν πολυ μικρης ισχυος.



αυτη η κατασκευή ετσι οπως ειναι, θα μπορεί να ανάψει ένα led (ημιαγωγοι) αλλα αμα θελεις να βαλεις μια τηλεοραση δεν θα μπορεις, γιατι το δυναμο που θα βαλεις θα μπλοκαρει.. και η κατασκευη δεν θα χει την δυναμη να το γυρισει... (παράδειγμα οι στροφες τις μηχανης)

----------


## JOHNY+

Υπαρχει παλιοτερο thread στο φορουμ για δωρεαν ενεργεια http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ht=free+energy .

Kαι για μυστικες τεχνολογιες . http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ght=JOHN+SEARL

ΔΕν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυουν ολα αυτα που λεμε αφου υπαρχει ο νομοσ διατηρησης της ενεργειας , δηλαδη οτι η ενεργεια μετατρεπεται απο μια μορφη σε καποια αλλη χωρις ( αλλαζει μορφες , θερμοτητα , ηλεκτρομαγνητισμος , ηλεκτρισμος , χημικοι δεσμοι )να αυξανεται η να μειωνεται , αλλα μηπως συμβαινει καποιο φαινομαινο που αν επηρεασουμε καποιο σωμα να απελευθερωνει ενεργεια , οπως στην πυρηνικη σχαση που η υλη γινεται ενεργεια οταν βομβαρδισουμε τον πυρινα ενος βαριου ατομου με νετρονια και γινει ασταθης  .

Με το θεμα της δωρεαν ενεργειας παντως ειχε ασχοληθει ο NICOLA TESLA , o JOHN SEARL που μαλιστα λεει οτι εφτιαξε καποια συσκευη με μαγνητες  που λειτουργησε και παρηγαγε δωρεαν ενεργεια που αντλουσε απο το κενο , και o JOHN HUTCHINSON που συνεχιζει τα πειραματα ακομη .

Και ενα βιντεακι :[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPPBkhjp1fY"]YouTube - Free Energy Generator and Overunity-John Searl and the Searl Effect Generator[/ame]

----------


## sakis18

> Για να τα πουμε ποιο σοβαρα η κατασκευη αν μπορουσε να γινει θα ηταν πολυ μα πολυ ακριβη για να μπορεις να αναψεις ενα λαμπακι το πολυ, τι θα χρειαζοσουν ειδικες μπαταριες που φορτιζονται ταχυτατα υπαρχουν καποιες αλλα αν ακουσεις την τιμη για καθε κομματι της μπαταριας θα μπορουσες να πληρωσεις το ρευμα που καταναλωνεις για πεντε χρονια.
> Συνεχιζουμαι το μοτερ πρεπει να το κατασκευασει η NASA μικρη καταναλωση μεγαλη αποδοση δεν ξερω τιμη αλλα καταλαβαινεις γιατι μιλαμε,συνεχεια μειωτηρες για την συνδεση μοτερ γεννητριας δηλαδη πολαπλασιασμος των στροφων του μοτερ προς την γεννητρια.
> Γεννητρια να βγαζει δυο εξοδους μια για την φορτηση της μπαταριας και η αλλη για να κανεις αυτο που θες δηλαδη να αναψεις μια λαμπιτσα και τελος τα ηλεκτρονικα κατασκευασμενα ισως απο τους ποιο ειδικους στον χωρο τις ενεργειας, δεν νομιζω οτι αξιζει να ασχοληθουν τοσοι επιστημονες για να αναψεις μια λαμπα το πολυ.
> Παντως οτι και να πετυχουν θα ηταν πολυ μικρης ισχυος.



Μαλιστα Θάνο κατάλαβα ,και σέβομαι τίς γνώσεις σου ,άρα δηλαδή μέ τα σημερινά υλικά και δεδομένα είναι ασύμφορο καί να γίνει,από τήν προσωπική σου άποψη.
Θα μπορούμε δηλαδή νά ξαναμιλήσουμε γιά αυτό ,όταν καί εάν βρεθούν νέα υλικά πρός πειραματισμό ,συμφωνείς ?

Whiz δέν κατάλαβα ποιό σκοπό έχει τό ερώτημα σου,σέ ένα τέτοιο thread,μπρούσες νά με ρωτούσες σέ pm,νά μήν κουράζουμε τα υπόλοιπα μέλη,αλλά εφόσον μέ ρώτησες δημόσια πρέπει και να σου απαντήσω καί δημόσια ,καί η απάντηση είναι όχι

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω αγαπητε δεν μιλησα για τν και ουτε για δυναμο μιλω για πολυ ειδικα μηχανηματα και λεω οτι η παραγωμενη ισχυς θα ειναι πολυ μικρη.

----------


## jeik

[QUOTE=alekos22;309806]
Παιδια , μαλλον δουλευομαστε , και χωρις παρεξηγηση , Σακη θυμησου το πρωτο ποστ.Προτεινες κατι συγκεκριμενο και ρωτησες αν γινεται με τα συγκεκριμενα υλικα που ανεφερες , σωστα ????
Απαντησαν 500 ατομα οτι δεν γινεται και αρχισαμε μετα τα εαν και εφοσον κλπ.Γιατι να παει αλλου η συζητηση ? Αρχισαν τα ''αν παρουμε τα ιδανικα ρουλεμαν , τους ιδανικους μαγνητες , τα ιδανικα δεν ξερω τι...... και αν ανακαλυφθει η ταδε μπαταρια και ομως και αν και αν και αν '' και παει λεγοντας.Ρωτησες κατι συγκεκριμενο ή οχι ???

*ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΩ ΑΕΙΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΩΤΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΗ (ΣΕ ΧΩΡΑΦΙ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ).*
*Ο ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ 12ν 150ΑΩ- ΕΝΑΝ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΑ 12ν ΣΕ 220ν-ΕΝΑ ΜΟΤΕΡΑΚΙ (2000 ΣΤΡΟΦΩΝ/1΄)-ΕΝΑ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΑΚΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΡΕΛΕ.*
*ΤΟ ΣΚΕΠΤΗΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΣ ΕΞΕΙΣ Ο ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΑΣ ΘΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΩΤΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΛΑΜΠΗΡΕΣ ΦΘΟΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΤΕΡΑΚΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΤΡΕΦΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΦΩΡΤΗΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ.*
*ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ.*

Ε , οχι φιλε μου , να μην παρουμε τιποτα , να μην υποθεσουμε , να μην ανακαλυψουμε , φτιαξτο μ' αυτα που ειπες να δουμε τι θα γινει.
Κι εγω σκεφτομαι να πηδηξω απο τον εβδομο , προς το παρον με φοβιζει η επιταχυνση της βαρυτητας , και θα σκορπισω σαν καρπουζι , αλλα άν ανακαλυφθει η αντιβαρυτητα ??? μπορω ανετα να πηδηξω , αλλα άν ανακαλυφθει.Τι λετε ? μπορω να πηδηξω ? εγω νομιζω οτι μπορω , αν βεβαια αντιστρεψω λιγο τους νομους της φυσικης , μπορω ? τι λετε ? εγω νομιζω οτι μπορω , τι λετε ? μπορω ? δεν μπορω ? μαλλον μπορω , έ τι λετε ? μπορω ? τι λετε ? εγω νομιζω οτι μπορω , τι λετε ? μπορω ? δεν μπορω ? μαλλον μπορω , έ τι λετε ? μπορω ? τι λετε ? εγω νομιζω οτι μπορω , τι λετε ? μπορω ? δεν μπορω ? μαλλον μπορω , έ τι λετε ?  :Confused1:   :Confused1:   :Confused1:   :Confused1:  βββββββββββββββ , κλεινω  γιατι  με  περιμενει  η  Θωδη  για  καφε.

QUOTE]

----------


## dalai

[quote=jeik;310265]



> Τι λετε ? μπορω να πηδηξω ? εγω νομιζω οτι μπορω , αν βεβαια αντιστρεψω λιγο τους νομους της φυσικης , μπορω ? τι λετε ? εγω νομιζω οτι μπορω , τι λετε ? μπορω ? δεν μπορω ? μαλλον μπορω , έ τι λετε ? μπορω ? τι λετε ? εγω νομιζω οτι μπορω , τι λετε ? μπορω ? δεν μπορω ? μαλλον μπορω , έ τι λετε ? μπορω ? τι λετε ? εγω νομιζω οτι μπορω , τι λετε ? μπορω ? δεν μπορω ? μαλλον μπορω , έ τι λετε ?     βββββββββββββββ , 
> 
> QUOTE]



Ενος λεπτου σιγη για τον πρωτο ηρωικα πεσοντα ηλεκτρονικο στο πολεμο του παραλογου....
Μαζι με τη Θωδη λοιπον στο ψυχιατρειο...

----------


## KOKAR

και να φανταστείς αλλουνού ήταν το πρώτο ποστ !!!!
ήταν του alekos22 !!!!

----------


## Ακρίτας

> και να φανταστείς αλλουνού ήταν το πρώτο ποστ !!!!
> ήταν του alekos22 !!!!



 Και αν δεν κάνω λάθος και το μοναδικό του.

----------


## jeik

Εχασα  την   μπαλααααααααααααααα  :W00t:   :W00t:   :W00t:   :W00t: .

----------


## Mousakias

Αρχή διατήρησης ενέργειας υπάρχει. Μετατροπή ενέργειας από μία μορφή σε άλλη υπάρχει. Το ένα και το αυτό.

Το να υπάρξει μιά μηχανή που θα παράγει ενέργεια είναι ανέφικτο. Απο κάπου θα την πάρει.

Τώρα όμως ποιός με εμποδίζει να κατασκευάσω κάποια μηχανή που θα πάράγει ενέργεια χρησιμοποιόντας τον ήλιο, γεωθερμική, αιολική, κ.α. που δεν ξέρω για να νικήσει τις ίδιες τριβές της μηχανής και να μας δίνει ενέργεια.

Δεν θα είναι αεικίνητο αλλά θα μας δίνει ενέργεια.

Αλλά ένα μικρό dc μοτεράκι που γυρίζει με φωτοβολταικά, όσο μικρό και να είναι, αεικίνητο το θεωρώ προσωπικά...

----------


## lordi

KOKAR kanena video??!?!??

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αλλά ένα μικρό dc μοτεράκι που γυρίζει με φωτοβολταικά, όσο μικρό και να είναι, αεικίνητο το θεωρώ προσωπικά...



αεικινητο? αφου εχει τα φωτοβολταικά για να βαζουν ενεργεια στο συστημα... αν σταματισουμε να δινουμε ενεργεια το συστημα θα σταματιση...

παντος θα εχει γινει τσαμπα ολη η συζητηση αν οσοι θεωρουν οτι μπορει να φτιαχτει το αεικινητο να εννοουν κατι που στην ουσια δεν ειναι αεικινητο...

----------


## JOHNY+

Ολοι εδω μεσα μιλαμε για αρχη διατηρησης της ενεργειας . 

ομως υπαρχει και η παρακατω σχεση 

Ε = m * C ^ 2  , η ισοδυναμια υλης ενεργειας , μπορει το αεικινιτο να παραγει ενεργεια με καποιο παρομοιο τροπο αν υπαρχει τετεια συσκευη .

----------


## NUKE

LOL  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ξερεις επειδη υλη και ενερεια ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα υπαρχει και αρχη διατηρησης της μαζα  :Very Happy:

----------


## JOHNY+

> LOL  
> 
> Ξερεις επειδη υλη και ενερεια ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα υπαρχει και αρχη διατηρησης της μαζα



Ναι αλλα και αυτο δεν το ξερανε  , πριν απο λιγα χρονια το ανακαλυψανε , γιατι να μην ανακαλυψουνε και μια σχεση που θα συνδεει την αντιυλη , η την σκοτεινη ενεργεια με την ενεργεια .

Και να καταφερουνε με καποια τετεια συσκευη χροισιμοποιοντας καποιο φαινομαινο να δινουν λιγη ενεργεια και να απελευθερωνουν μεγαλα ποσα ενεργειας που ειναι παγιδευμενα στην φυση .

Δε σου λεω οτι θα παραγουμε ενεργεια απο το τιποτα απο καπου θα τραβηξουμε την ενεργεια , μπορει με καποιο φαινομαινο να το καταφαιρουμε , αλλα αμα το σκεφτεις ολα στην φυση συνδεονται , αρα ολα ειναι δυνατα , αρκει να ξερεις το πως θα το κανεις .

----------


## edgar

βασικα δεν δινουν μικρα ποσα ενεργειας και παιρνουν μεγαλα ποσα, αλλα δινουν μαζα (υλη και αντιυλη) η οποια εξαυλωνεται και μετατρεπεται σε ενεργεια.

καποια συσκευη...
καποια φαινομενα...
καπου , καπως , καποτε...

ας ξεφυγουμε λιγακι απο την αοριστολογια ε?

----------


## nveli

Δυστυχώς για μας αεικίνητα δεν είναι οι πυρηνικοί σταθμοί ενέργειας που έχουν έξοδο ενέργειας χωρίς μια φαινομενική είσοδο, ούτε τα κλιματιστικά του σπιτιού μας που έχουν "συντελεστή απόδοσης" 200%-500%.
Στο μέλλον θα εμφανιστούν σίγουρα και άλλες μορφές παραγωγής ενέργειας με πρώτο υποψήφιο την ψυχρή σύντηξη για την οποία κανείς δεν έχει παρουσιάσει μια υλοποιημένη διάταξη. Αλλά και τότε πάλι δεν θα έχουμε ένα αεικίνητο.

----------


## Thanos10

Και ιδανικα μοτερ υπαρχουν και ιδανικες γεννητριες υπαρχουν και ρουλεμαν( Αεροπορικου τυπου για  χιλιαδες στροφες το λεπτο με ελαχιστες απωλειες ποσο εχουν αν δουλευω κανα χρονο θα παρω ενα ) υπαρχουν και τελος και μπαταριες υπαρχουν κοστος?
Σε ενα πανεπιστημιο στην αμερικη κατασκευασαν μια μπαταρια μπορουμε να πουμε ιδανικη μικρο μεγεθος μικρος χρονος φορτησης,καθως και μικρο ρευμα φορτησης και δινει μεγαλα ρευματα δεν θα βγει προς το παρον στην παραγωγη λογο κοστους το οποιο ειναι πολυ μεγαλο η ολη προσπαθεια εχει παγωσει προς το παρον.
Σε ειδικες κατασκευες  π.χ σε ενα δορυφορο αν δουμε τα ηλεκτρονικα δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με αυτα που ξερουμε,γιαυτο λοιπον η κατασκευη που αναφερεται ο φιλος δεν γινεται ετσι απλα, ακομη και αν βρεθουν τα εξωπραγματικα υλικα η παραγωμενη ισχυς θα ειναι πολυ μικρη και ασυμφορη.

----------


## NUKE

Ουτε οτι 1+1 κανει 2 ξεραμε καποτε αλλα μας βοηθαει ελαχιστα στο θεμα μας,ετσι δεν ειναι?

Η αντιυλη και τα υπολοιπα τι σχεση εχουν με το αεικινητο?Οπως λεει καποιος παραπανω θα υπαρξουν σιγουρα νεες μορφες παραγωγης ενεργειας.Αλλα συστυχως για το αεικινητο εχουν βγει εξισωσεις (που σου αρεσουν) που δεν αφηνουν να υπαρξει.Τουλαχιστον με τους 1000000 τροπους που μπορουμε να σκεφτουμε αυτη τη στιγμη.

Παιδια,παντως πρεπει να ξεχωρισετε κατι.Το να εχει κατι λιγη απωλεια σημαινει οτι εχει μια μικρη.Δεν σημαινει οτι δεν εχει.ΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟ.Θανος,που εχεις βρει οτιδηποτε 'ιδανικο' ?

Τα 'ιδανικα' λεγονται 'ιδανικα' ακριβως γιατι δεν υπαρχουν αλλα θα μας καναν ακριβως την δουλεια που θελαμε...

----------


## Thanos10

Χαρη θα διαφωνισω μαζι σου στο θεμα ιδανικο, και οταν ανεφερομαι  στο ιδανικο δεν λεω για το τελειο μια μπαταρια απλη σε συγκριση με αυτην που αναφερω ειναι ιδανικη.
Δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατασκευες με λαθος υλικα και αυτο ενοω.
Τελος λετε να μην εχουν ασχοληθει επιστημονικα εργαστηρια ανα τον κοσμο με αυτο το θεμα απλα ειδαν οτι δεν λυνουν το προβλημα τις ενεργειας τουλαχιστον στο βαθμο που θελουν.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Χαρη θα διαφωνισω μαζι σου στο θεμα ιδανικο, και οταν ανεφερομαι  στο ιδανικο δεν λεω για το τελειο μια μπαταρια απλη σε συγκριση με αυτην που αναφερω ειναι ιδανικη.
> Δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατασκευες με λαθος υλικα και αυτο ενοω.
> Τελος λετε να μην εχουν ασχοληθει επιστημονικα εργαστηρια ανα τον κοσμο με αυτο το θεμα απλα ειδαν οτι δεν λυνουν το προβλημα τις ενεργειας τουλαχιστον στο βαθμο που θελουν.



εσυ κανεις λαθος... "ιδανικο" στην φυσικη θεωρειτε κατι που μετατρεπει οση ενεργεια περνει σε μια αλλη μορφη ενεργεια χωρις ΚΑΜΟΙΑ απωλεια... εσυ απλα ενοεις το καλητερο που υπαρχει στην εποχη μας... αυτο ομως δεν ειναι ιδανικο...

----------


## Nemmesis

δεν το λεω προσωπικα για τον   	Thanos10 αλλα ρε παιδα οταν προσπαθητε να καταλαβετε κατι μην ξεκινατε απο το αεικινητο-αντιβαρυτητα κλπ κλπ... πρωτα τα βασικα και μετα προχωρατε.. γιατι ετσι λετε πραγματα που εστω και μια φορα αν ειχατε διαβασει κατι θα βλεπατε οτι τα εχετε πολυ μπερδεμενα στο μυαλο σας ή μαλλον καλητερα λαθος εχετε καταλαβει... και ξαναλεω δεν το λεω προσωπικα για τον    	Thanos10...

----------


## Thanos10

Πιστευω οτι καταλαβες τι λεω εγω εκανα μια συγκριση δυο π.χ μπαταριων και λεω οτι η μια ειναι ιδανικη εν σχεση με την αλλη.
Και εκτος αυτου το αναφερω οταν λεω ιδανικο δεν λεω το τελειο.
Δεν μεταφραζω το ιδανικο με τυπους τις φυσικης εγω συγκρινω δυο υλικα οτι το ενα ειναι ιδανικο σε σχεσει με το αλλο αυτο ειναι ολο.
Οσο για το διαβασμα θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν το λες προσωπικα διοτι μεχρι στιγμης στο θεμα αυτο δεν εγραψα κατι που ειναι  απο καποιον ασχετο με  την φυσικη αυτα λοιπον.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Πιστευω οτι καταλαβες τι λεω εγω εκανα μια συγκριση δυο π.χ μπαταριων και λεω οτι η μια ειναι ιδανικη εν σχεση με την αλλη.
> Και εκτος αυτου το αναφερω οταν λεω ιδανικο δεν λεω το τελειο.
> Δεν μεταφραζω το ιδανικο με τυπους τις φυσικης εγω συγκρινω δυο υλικα οτι το ενα ειναι ιδανικο σε σχεσει με το αλλο αυτο ειναι ολο.
> Οσο για το διαβασμα θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν το λες προσωπικα διοτι μεχρι στιγμης στο θεμα αυτο δεν εγραψα κατι που ειναι  απο καποιον ασχετο με  την φυσικη αυτα λοιπον.



μα ηδη 2φορες στο προηγουμενο μου ποστ ελεγα οτι δεν ειναι προσωπικα για  εσενα.. τι αλλο επρεπε να κανω?...
οκ καταλαβα πως εσυ το "ιδανικο" το λες σαν "καλητερο" αλλα η φυσικη δεν ειναι λογοτεχνια... καθε λεξη εχει δικο τις ξεκαθαρο νοημα...

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε Παναγιωτη δεν πρεπει να κανεις κατι δεν παρεξηγηθηκα σου εγραψα οτι δεν το λες προσωπικα,αλλα δεν γραφω κινεζικα ελληνικα γραφω και σιγουρα η φυσικη δεν ειναι λογοτεχνια εξαλου δεν συστηθηκα σαν λογοτεχνης γραφω με απλα λογια οσο μπορω ποιο κατανοητα και στο θεμα αυτο δεν εγραψα με την ορωλογια της φυσικης ουτε εγω ουτε κανεις αλλος ολοι με απλα λογια προσπαθουμε να πουμε κατι, δεν τεκμηριωσε κανεις με τους  νομους και τους τυπους της φυσικης  γιατι η κατασκευη αυτη δεν γινεται, οποτε φιλε παναγιωτη ας μην κολλαμε σε μια λεξη, ειναι κατι απιαστο τουλαχιστον μεχρι στιγμης, και αν θα μποσουσε να γινει κατι  δεν θα ηταν υπολογισιμο αυτη ειναι η δικη μου αποψη στο θεμα αυτο.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

*ρε παιδια, φυσικη 6ης δημοτικου
η ενεργεια δεν χανετε, αλλαζει μορφη 100%*

ΑΛΛΑ
Υπαρχει παντα διαφυγη κατα την μετατροπη.

δηλαδη μπορεις την ηλεκτρικη να την κανεις κινητικη αλλα θα χασεις τμημα αυτης σε θερμικη.

*οποια αλλαγη - μετασχηματισμο και να κανεις, με τα σημερινα δεδομενα παντα θα υπαρχει και ενα κομματι ενεργειας το οποιο δεν θα μπορεις να το μετασχηματισεις για δευτερη φορα.*

Πχ θα δωσεις 100 θα λαβεις 99,8 .... και στο τελος θα εχεις 0

Τωρα παραγωγη ενεργειας απο πηγες οπως ο ηλιος ο αερας κλπ ειναι κατι ευκολο γρηγορο και θα το εχεις με υλικα που κυκλοφορουν σημερα.

ΥΓ
αν γραφω κατι που εχει γραφτει, sorry, αλλα δεν διαβασα ολα τα ποστ αλλα 2, 3 αν σελιδα.

----------


## papalevies

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΩ ΑΕΙΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΩΤΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΗ (ΣΕ ΧΩΡΑΦΙ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ).



0_0  Μ' αρέσει που το λές τόσο απλά, σαν να θέλεις να φτιάξεις κανένα σάντουιτς στην κουζίνα σου.
Σύμφωνα με τους νόμους του Νεύτωνα, δέν μπορείς να παράγεις ενέργεια από το τίποτα. Δέν είναι δύσκολο, είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ. Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να εκμεταλλευτείς μία άλλη μορφή ενέργειας και να την μετατρέψεις σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια ή έργο.

----------


## Thanos10

> 0_0 Μ' αρέσει που το λές τόσο απλά, σαν να θέλεις να φτιάξεις κανένα σάντουιτς στην κουζίνα σου.
> Σύμφωνα με τους νόμους του Νεύτωνα, δέν μπορείς να παράγεις ενέργεια από το τίποτα. Δέν είναι δύσκολο, είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ. Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να εκμεταλλευτείς μία άλλη μορφή ενέργειας και να την μετατρέψεις σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια ή έργο.



 Σωστος, ο φιλος βεβαια το σκεπτεται αλλιως δεν ξερω αν διαβασες τι λεει.

----------


## ts0gl1s

177  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## sakis18

Tελικα μου φαινεται ολο λογια είστε ,απο πράξη ? μαντάρα  :Lol: ακόμα δεν φτιάξατε το αεικίνητο ?  :Wink: 
Μαζεύω υλικα να το φτιαξω εγώ σε μια μικρη εκδοση ,μαγνήτες δεν μπορώ να βρώ ,ξερετε που μπορώ να βρώ μαγνήτες στην Αθήνα ??Γιατι εχω ψαξει σε 10 μαγαζια και δεν βρισκω ,και μην μου πειτε παρε μαγνητικες επαφες και βγαλε τους μαγνητες ,θέλω κανονικη πλακα παραλληλογραμη μαγνήτη τουλαχιστον 1 cm πλάτος και 5-7 cm μηκος ,γιατι ειπαμε θα το κανω σε μικρη δοκιμαστικη εκδοση ,και αν παει καλα θα βαλω τριπλασια μεγεθη μαγνητών.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Tελικα μου φαινεται ολο λογια είστε ,απο πράξη ? μαντάρα ακόμα δεν φτιάξατε το αεικίνητο ? 
> Μαζεύω υλικα να το φτιαξω εγώ σε μια μικρη εκδοση ,μαγνήτες δεν μπορώ να βρώ ,ξερετε που μπορώ να βρώ μαγνήτες στην Αθήνα ??Γιατι εχω ψαξει σε 10 μαγαζια και δεν βρισκω ,και μην μου πειτε παρε μαγνητικες επαφες και βγαλε τους μαγνητες ,θέλω κανονικη πλακα παραλληλογραμη μαγνήτη τουλαχιστον 1 cm πλάτος και 5-7 cm μηκος ,γιατι ειπαμε θα το κανω σε μικρη δοκιμαστικη εκδοση ,και αν παει καλα θα βαλω τριπλασια μεγεθη μαγνητών.



Και, απο περιέργια, πώς ακριβώς θα λειτουργεί αυτό το πράγμα??  :Bored:

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

"η διμιουργια πηγαζει απο την καταστροφη"


δεν θυμαμαι ποιος το ειπε αλλα απανταει πληρως στο θεμα

παντως αυτος ο σακις 18 ειναι η ψυχη του φορουμ,   αλλα ας τον πισει καποιος πως ο ιδεαλισμος ειναι ανουσιος οταν δεν εχει επιστημονικες βασεις και κυριος τα ατομα που ασχολουντε με αυτον ειναι το λιγοτερο αστεια (λιακοπουλος).

----------


## sakis18

Να σαι καλα φιλε καλωδιάκια,αλλα αν δεν πειραματιστής ,τοτε δεν μπορει να ξερεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ,διάβασε λιγο βιβλιογραφια απο ΤΕSLA ,αν σκεφτοταν σαν εσενα ουύύύ ζήτω που καήκαμε ακομα με τα λυχνάρια του ΑLADIN θα ειμαστε .  :Lol: 

ΑLAMAN απλα πραγματα ειναι δεν ειναι μαθηματικα ουτε φυσικη  :Laugh: 

Θα παρω ενα κουτι απο αλουμινιο κατα προτιμιση λεμονιτα που μου μου αρεσει τωρα το καλοκαιρι ,θα περασω διαμπερές μιά ντίζα ,παξιμαδι στα ακρα για τα μποσικα ,φαντασου ενα αρνι στην σουβλα ,το αρνι θα ειναι η λεμονιτα και η σουβλα θα ειναι η ντιζα  :Wink: .Και ολο αυτο το συνολακη θα περιστρεφετε πανω η σε πλέξυ γκλάς η σε ξύλο ,η σε καποιο κουτι αλουμινιου,πανω στην λεμονιτα θα κολλήσω με γερή κολλα μαγνητες ,μετά θα κανω δύο παράλληλα Γ περιμετρικα του κουτιου της λεμονιτας γεματα απο μαγνήτες αναστροφης μαγνητικης επαγωγης για να πιασω το κουτι ενδιαμεσα απο τα 2 παράλληλα Γ,περιμετρικα του κουτιου της λεμονιτας σε αποσταση 1 cm η και λιγοτερο απο το κουτι ,εκει θα δημιουργειται ενα μαγνητικο παιδιο μικρο βεβαια αλλα ικανο να μου γυριζει το ελαφρύ κουτι αλουμινιου της  λεμονιτας γυρω γυρω ,φανταζομαι και θελω να δω την λεμονιτα μου να γυρναει ,απο εκει και περα αν το καταφερω εχει πολυ παιχνιδι η δουλειά  :Biggrin: .
Αντε σας τα λεω ολα και θα μου κλεψετε την ευρεσιτεχνια στο τελος ,αλλα σας παροτρύνω μπας και πειραματιστειτε και εσεις καποτε με το αγνωστο σαν και μενα τον μικρο Σάκη  :Tongue2: 

Ακομα περιμενω απαντηση για το που θα βρω μαγνητες ,για τον αρνητισμο πρωτοι εισαστε , :Tongue2: επι της ουσιας ομως ουδείς δεν γνωριζει ?

----------


## HFProject

Να βρεις παλιούς σκληρούς δίσκους. Να τους ανοίξεις και να πάρεις τους πανίσχυρους μαγνήτες που έχουν μέσα. 

Και ο Tesla καμμένος ήταν...

----------


## sakis18

Kώστα θέλω πιο μεγαλους μαγνητες απο τους σκληρούς δισκους ,και αφετερου δεν εχω πολλους σκληρους δισκους για να με φτασουν,θελω να κατεβω στην Αθηνάς στο Μοναστηρακη και να ψάξω πολύ καλά,εκει πιστεύω να βρώ .
Καπου διαβασα οτι καποιος που το εχει κανει αυτο σε μεγαλογραφια βεβαια ,το μειονεκτημα του ηταν να ρυθμιση τις στροφές  :Blink:  *ΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΛΟ* ,Τα Γ που θα αγκαλιαζουν παραλληλα το κουτι της λεμονιτας με τους μαγνητες ,απλα η βαση που θα τα βιδώσω θα ειναι κυλιόμενη ,και απομακρυνοντας τα Γ με τους μαγνητες απο το κουτι τις λεμονιτας με τους αλλους μαγνητες θα μειωνονται οι στροφες ,φερνοντας τα πιο κοντα στο κουτι τις λεμονιτας θα αυξανουν οι στροφές  :Lol: 
Μου αρεσει που κολλανε σε απλα πραγματα* .*

----------


## lastid

Χωρίς να πάρω θέση για το αν γίνεται ή αν δεν γίνεται, απαντώ στο Σάκη:
Μπορείς να ψάξεις στο ebay για "neodymium magnets". Αυτοί από όσο ξέρω είναι δυνατοί και φτηνοί.  Θα βρεις πληθώρα διαστάσεων και κόστους.
Μπορείς ακόμη να παραγγείλεις από κανένα φτηνό eshop, πχ Sparkfun.
Σχετικά με τις διαστάσεις μπορεί να θέλεις μεγαλύτερα. Αν όμως είναι να δουλέψει, θα δουλέψει ανεξαρτήτως διαστάσεων.

----------


## stom

Μετα απο 19 σελιδες, ακομα συζητατε αν γινεται?
Τυφλα να χει το Cern και ολοι οι αχρηστοι που ειναι εκει μεσα.
Ενα κουτι λεμονιτας θα μας σωσει.
Και μην ακουσω περι ανοιχτου πλευματος και μπουρδες...
Ανοιχτο μυαλο κλπ σε πραγματα που ακομα τα ψαχνουμε. Οχι σε χιλιοψαγμενα και αποδεδειγμενα μεχρι εκει που δεν παει.
ΕΛΕΟΣ

ΥΓ Εννοειται οτι μπορεις να κανεις οτι πειραμα θελεις (και να πιεις και απειρες λεμονιτες επισης). Επισης εννοειται οτι δεν μπορεις να περιμενεις να σε παρουμε και στα σοβαρα.

----------


## sakis18

> Μετα απο 19 σελιδες, ακομα συζητατε αν γινεται?
> Τυφλα να χει το Cern και ολοι οι αχρηστοι που ειναι εκει μεσα.
> Ενα κουτι λεμονιτας θα μας σωσει.
> Και μην ακουσω περι ανοιχτου πλευματος και μπουρδες...
> Ανοιχτο μυαλο κλπ σε πραγματα που ακομα τα ψαχνουμε. Οχι σε χιλιοψαγμενα και αποδεδειγμενα μεχρι εκει που δεν παει.
> ΕΛΕΟΣ
> 
> ΥΓ Εννοειται οτι μπορεις να κανεις οτι πειραμα θελεις (και να πιεις και απειρες λεμονιτες επισης). Επισης εννοειται οτι δεν μπορεις να περιμενεις να σε παρουμε και στα σοβαρα.



Σότο ο καθενας κρινετε απο το αποτελεσμα ,δεν ζηταω να με παρεις στα σοβαρα η οχι ,απλα να προσπαθησω να αποδειξω την θεωρια οτι δουλευει,περιμενε μην εισαι βιαστικος ,δεν σου ειπα οτι θα ανακαλυψω τον τροχο ,απλα θελω να δω αν δουλευει η οχι ,αν δεν δουλευει δεν ειμαι κανας βλαξ να λεω οτι δουλεψε ,*αν δουλεψει ομως σε μικρογραφια με τις λεμονιτες ,θα πεσει και βιντεακι,και επειδη αμφισβητουνται τα βιντεο το καλυτερο μια συναντηση και θα το φερω να το δειτε οσοι ενδιαφερονται απο κοντα* ,και τροχαδην θα παω εκει που κατοχυρωνουν ευρεσιτεχνιες  :Lol: ,αν δεν με προλαβει αλλος και το φτιαξει βαση σχεδιου μου η με καποια ψευτο -παραλλαγή και το θεσει για δικια του ιδέα και χάσω την πρωτιά  :W00t:  :Lol: 

Συνεχιζει το Υστερογραφο εκτος τον Κώστα και το Δημήτρη,που μου απαντησε και ευχαριστώ,κατά προτιμηση απο Ελλάδα παιδια αν ξερετε.
Ακομα περιμενω απαντηση για το που θα βρω μαγνητες ,για τον αρνητισμο πρωτοι εισαστε , :Tongue2: επι της ουσιας ομως ουδείς δεν γνωριζει ?

----------


## stom

Οπως το λες..Φτιαχτο εσυ το αεικινητο και μετα οτι θες.
Μεχρι και στην ομονοια θα στηθει ΟΛΟ το forum και να το τραβανε βιντεο.


ΥΓ Μετα απο αυτο μπορεις να μας ανακαλυψεις και τον Αγιο Βασιλη?

----------


## sakis18

> ΥΓ Μετα απο αυτο μπορεις να μας ανακαλυψεις και τον Αγιο Βασιλη?



Τον Αγιο Βασιλη τον αφήνω να τον βρεις εσύ μεσιέ Σωτό ,που εισαι και μαίτρ τού είδους  :Lol: ,γιατι απο οτι καταλαβα,σου αρέσει το παραμύθι.

----------


## sakis18

Και μετά απο το μικρο διάλλειμα με τον Μεσιέ Σωτό. :Wink: 

Eπανερχομαι στην κατασκευη που θελω να φτιαξω για το αεικινητο.
Σκεφτηκα στην ακρη της ντιζας απο την μια και απο την αλλη μερια να βαλω 2 μικρα ρουλεμαν απο ελικα τηλεκατευθυνομενο αεροπλανακη 

http://elektronik.gr/eshop/index.php...e98f0a54d4e342

Και η ντιζα 

http://85.72.40.183/eShop/Cat4Pictur...CategoryID=816

Το ερώτημα μου ειναι αν καποιος ξερει ,εκτος απο το κλασσικο στηριγμα ντιζας με ρουλεμάν που πρεπει να παω στον τορνο να ανοιξη μια τρυπα στην μεση απο τα 2 ακρα της ντιζας και να πιασω την ντιζα με το ρουλεμαν με βιδα,μηπως γνωριζει καποιος αλλος καποιο πιο απλο τροπο ? να στηριξω ντιζα πανω στο ρουλεμαν ? εννοώ με εργαλεια σπιτιου και οχι τορνο.

----------


## TSAKALI

γεια σε ολους .
ενα μοτερ με μαγνητες  δεν ειναι "αεικινητο"
δεν ειναι ενεργεια απο το πουθενα..
η φυση ξοδεψε ενεργεια για να φτιαξει τους μαγνητες,
οπως επισης και οι τεχνητοι μαγνητες θελουν καποια ενεργεια για να φτιαχτουν  ..τοση οση θα μπορουν να παραγουν μετα..
πιστευω οτι θα δουλεψει αυτο που λες αλλα ...δεν θα ειναι για παντα
καποια στιγμη θα χασει την ενεργεια του...η θα την μεταβιβασει αλλου.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFGiWiXMHn0"]YouTube - Perendev magnetic motor[/ame]

----------


## lastid

Διαπιστώνω μία έντονη συναισθηματική φόρτιση σε αυτό το thread. Σας επισημαίνω ότι η  αναζήτηση της αλήθειας ποτέ δεν βλάφτηκε από πειραματικές επαληθεύσεις των νόμων της Φυσικής και ότι στα πρακτικά πάσχουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα.
Σαν μαθητές και φοιτητές περνάμε μέσα από ένα εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα πρωτοβάθμιας, δευτεροβάθμιας και τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, δεχόμενοι απλά πως ότι λένε τα βιβλία είναι σωστά και χωρίς να ενδιαφερόμαστε περισσότερο από το να πάρουμε ένα βαθμό ή να περάσουμε ένα μάθημα. Λίγοι από εμάς θα νοιαστούν πραγματικά και ακόμη πιο λίγοι θα σπρώξουν παραπέρα τα όρια της γνώσης. Τα εργαστηριακά μαθήματα στην Ελλάδα, συγκρινόμενα με αυτά άλλων Ευρωπαικών -και όχι μόνο- χωρών, υστερούν σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Αν η δικαιολογία είναι "Αφού το ξέρουμε ότι οι νόμοι ισχύουν, γιατί να επιμένουμε στο να τους αποδείξουμε κιόλας?", τότε είμαστε απαράδεκτοι. Δεν θα επεκταθώ περισσότερο, θα πώ μόνο ότι με αυτό το σκεπτικό θα έπρεπε να εναντιωθούμε και σε κάθε απόδειξη μαθηματικού θεωρήματος.
Αν λοιπόν ο Σάκης και ο κάθε Σάκης θέλει να το ψάξει, εγώ θα χαιρόμουν να τον βοηθήσω. Ακόμη και αν δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου με το ύφος που έχει απαντήσει σε ορισμένους εδώ μέσα. Ακόμη και αν πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει καμία ελπίδα να βρει ελάττωμα στον πιο βέβαιο κατ' εμάς νόμο της Φύσης. Ξέρω ότι αν δεν το κάνει, θα σκάσει. Και σε κάτι τέτοια, καμία λεκτική απάντηση δεν συγκρίνεται με το πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα των πειραμάτων. Καλύτερα να συζητήσουμε τα αποτελέσματα του πειράματος αφού γίνει, παρά να τον πείσουμε να μην το κάνει. Όποιος αγαπάει την αλήθεια χωρίς προκαταλήψεις ξέρει ότι αυτό είναι το σωστό.
Η μηχανή του Perendev, όπως θα την υλοποιήσει ο Σάκης, μπορεί να μην ξεκινήσει ποτέ. Ή μπορεί να σταματήσει έπειτα από λίγα λεπτά. Ή μετά από μερικά χρόνια. Πόσο θα κρατήσει? Πόση ενέργεια μπορούν να προσφέρουν οι μαγνήτες πριν πεθάνουν? Κανείς άλλος δεν έχει την περιέργεια να το μάθει?
Σάκη, για προμήθεια μαγνητών από το εσωτερικό, λυπάμαι αλλά δεν ξέρω για να βοηθήσω. Αν έχεις πρόβλημα (επιφυλάξεις, πιστωτική, Αγγλικά κλπ) για παραγγελία από εξωτερικό, μπορώ να τα παραγγείλω εγώ και να σου έρθουν στην πόρτα σου. Άντε, και μην έχεις παράπονο...

----------


## Nemmesis

> γεια σε ολους .
> ενα μοτερ με μαγνητες  δεν ειναι "αεικινητο"
> δεν ειναι ενεργεια απο το πουθενα..
> η φυση ξοδεψε ενεργεια για να φτιαξει τους μαγνητες,
> οπως επισης και οι τεχνητοι μαγνητες θελουν καποια ενεργεια για να φτιαχτουν  ..τοση οση θα μπορουν να παραγουν μετα..
> πιστευω οτι θα δουλεψει αυτο που λες αλλα ...δεν θα ειναι για παντα
> καποια στιγμη θα χασει την ενεργεια του...η θα την μεταβιβασει αλλου.



απορω πως τους μαγνητες τους νομιζετε σαν να ειναι μπαταριες...

----------


## weather1967

Βρέ τρελλοΣάκη τι πολεμάς πάλι ? χα χα χα ! με την καλη εννοια στο λεω .Οπως σου λενε οι υπολοιποι συναδελφοι θα δουλεψει ,αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι αεικίνητο .
Anyway με μπριζωσες να το φτιάξω και εγώ  :Lol: ,να δουμε τι παιζει ,αλλα γιατι βαζεις το κουτι της λεμονιτας σε οριζοντια κινηση ? μπορεις να βαλεις εναν δισκο να γυρναει καθετα,και απο κατω τους μαγνήτες  :Wink: ,και για να μειώνεις στροφες να ανεβαζεις τον δισκο πιο ψηλά .
Αντε καλη κατασκευή  :Wink:

----------


## Nemmesis

με σκετους μαγνητες το μονο που θα κανει ειναι να γυρισει η λεμονητα μεχρι το σημειο που καποιο ζευγαρη μαγνητες ειναι ποιο κοντα... και επειδη βεβαια θα ακουσω για το οτι θα ειναι ακριβως τοποθετιμενει οι μαγνητες τοτε απλα δεν θα κανει τπτ γιατι το αθροισμα των δυναμεων θα ειναι μηδεν... 
δλδ ελεος... απλα μαθηματικα ειναι οπως λετε... αλλα σχεφτεστε μονο τα μισα... λετε "α ο μαγνητης θα ελκει τον αλλο μαγνητη και θα γυρισει λιγο ετσι ωστε να φτασει κοντα στον αλλο μαγνητη και να τον τραβιξει αυτος... κλπ κλπ"
αλλα δεν σκευτεστε οτι οταν φτασουν κοντα 2 ερμα μαγνητακια προτιμουν να κατσουν κοντα και οχι να απομακρινθουν ξανα για να πανε στο επομενο...
οποτε εχουμε 
η ενεργεια που *δινουν* οι μαγνητες για να ερθουν κοντα ειναι η ιδια με την ενεργεια που *ζηταν* για απομακρινθουν... οποτε το αποτελεμα ειναι *μηδεν* δλδ 
ενεργεια που περνουν - ενεργεια που δινουμε = 0 και επειδη ζουμε σε εναν αδικο κοσμο που παντου κρυβονται τριβες (μην ακουσω "θα βαλω ψιλο λαδακι" γιατι θα σε φοναξω το βραδακι :Tongue2:  πλακα παντα)τπτ δεν γινεται με ενα τεραστιο μηδενικο.... κανε οσα πειραματα θες... απλοι νομοι της φυσικης ειναι που μαλλον πολλοι δεν τους εχουν καταλαβει καποιοι με γνωσεις απο τεσλα κλπ κλπ... ε δεν γινεται αυτο...ειναι σαν να καθεσε να δεις ενα εργο στην τηλεοραση μιση ωρα αφου ξεκινησε... "ενας αντρας προσπαθει να σκοτωσει μια γυναικα απεγνωσμενα" και εσυ φωναζες πιαστετον τον π0\/στη ενω στην αρχη του εργου η γυναικα του καθαρισε ολη την οικογενια..

----------


## Nemmesis

> Οπως σου λενε οι υπολοιποι συναδελφοι θα δουλεψει ,αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι αεικίνητο



ποιο αλλος λεει οτι θα δουλεψει γιατι δεν βλεπω κανεναν αλλο...

αλλα θα μου πεις εδω δεν ξερουν την ζηταν... 
δλδ οχι κατι που απλα να γυρναει δλδ η ενεργεια που παραγει να ιση με την ενεργεια που θελουν οι τριβες τους  αλλα θελουν κατι που να τους δινει και την περισια ενεργεια του... ε αυτο δεν γινεται εν ετοι 2009...
και την πιτα ολοκληρη (ενεργεια)  και τον σκυλο χωρτατο (τριβες) και εμεις να τρωμε απο την πιτα... δλδ αν παθει κατι εμεις ή/και ο σκυλος θα πλημυρισουμε με πιτα?????? τωρα που εγινε η θαλασσα γιαουρτι εγω μενω στα βουνα...

----------


## weather1967

Kαλησπερα Παναγιώτη και ο Σάββας απο Θεσαλονίκη ανεφερε οτι θα δουλεψει ,το θεμα ειναι οτι εχεις απολυτο δικιο ,εκει κολλάω και εγώ σε τι διαταξη πρεπει να μπουν οι μαγνήτες για να γινει μια σωστη αλυσιδα γυρισματος και στον δισκο ,γιατι αν το προσπαθησω εγω θα βαλω καθετο δισκο με τους μαγνητες απο κατω στο κυριως σασσι του ξυλου σκεφτομαι να παρω κανα ρεταλι πλεξυ-γκλας να το κοψω με ποτυροτρυπανο 10 cm διαμετρο ,και με ρουλεμαν και ντιζα 5-10 cm να ειναι καθετο στο ξυλινο σασσί και απο κατω στην ξυλινη βαση απο τον δισκο του πλεξυ γκλας να βαλω μαγνητες ,και επισης στο στρογγυλο πλεξυ γκλας ,την ιδεα του στρογγυλου πλεξυ γκλας την ειδα στο νεο περιοδικο ηλεκτρονικα κυκλωματα .
Λεω περιμετρικα του στρογγυλου πλεξυ γκλας να βαλω 10 μαγνητες ραβδους παραλληλογραμους και αλλους τοσους απεναντι κατω στην ξυλινη βαση .

Εχεις καμμια ιδεα σχετικα με την διαταξη των μαγνητών ? γιατι ειμαι στουρνος σχετικα με τους μαγνητες ,στην πραξη θα το παλεψω να δω τι γινετε,αν τελικα δεν γινει και γινει μονο μια τρυπα στο νερό και δεν γυρναει ,δεν βαριεσε εμεις να ειμαστε καλα  :Smile: 
Στο βιντεο ομως  διχνει οτι γυριζει με τους μαγνητες 

Για πλακα λεω να το φτιαξω να δω τι γινετε ,ετσι και αλλιώς το κοστος δεν ειναι για ολα πανω απο 30 -40 ευρώ .

----------


## lastid

Ρόδα από ποδήλατο, με τα ρουλεμάν της και με τα όλα της, ξαπλωμένη κάτω και ζυγισμένη, με τους μαγνήτες της κολλημένους εξωτερικά στο λάστιχο.
Εναλλακτικά, ρόδα από καροτσάκι διαμέτρου 20 εκ τουλάχιστο για δοκιμή σε μικρότερη κλίμακα.
Για μικρότερες τριβές, μή το ψάχνετε και πολύ. Ο σκοπός είναι να παίρνουμε ωφέλιμο έργο. Αν δεν επαρκεί ούτε να αντισταθμίσει τις τριβές του ρουλεμάν, βράστα κι άστα.

----------


## notaboo

παιδια καλησπερα ειμαι νεος στην παρεα και θα ηθελα να σας πω για το αεικινιτο, λοιπον εχω ενα φιλαρακι ο οποιος εχει χαλασει του κοσμου τα λεφτα σε μαγνητες ρουλεμαν γραναζια και δεν ξερω τι αλλο,φυσικα δεν τα καταφερε αλλα εχει αποκλειση τουσ μαγνητες για τους λογους που ειπανε και αλλα παιδια παραπανω ,νομιζω οτι οπως ειπε και καποιος φιλος στην αρχη δεν ειναι για το 2009 το αεικινιτο , ισως σε μερικα χρονια, παντως ειναι μια καλη ασχολια η χομπυ ,

----------


## sakis18

> παιδια καλησπερα ειμαι νεος στην παρεα και θα ηθελα να σας πω για το αεικινιτο, λοιπον εχω ενα φιλαρακι ο οποιος εχει χαλασει του κοσμου τα λεφτα σε μαγνητες ρουλεμαν γραναζια και δεν ξερω τι αλλο,φυσικα δεν τα καταφερε αλλα εχει αποκλειση τουσ μαγνητες για τους λογους που ειπανε και αλλα παιδια παραπανω ,νομιζω οτι οπως ειπε και καποιος φιλος στην αρχη δεν ειναι για το 2009 το αεικινιτο , ισως σε μερικα χρονια, παντως ειναι μια καλη ασχολια η χομπυ ,



Νικο οχι και του κοσμου τα λεφτά καποιος προειπε πριν 30-40 ευρώ να στοιχηση ενα πειραμα με αυτα,παντος ειναι μια καλη ασχολια απο το να γυρναμε σαν κοπροσκυλα απο καφετερια σε καφετερια χωρις ιδανικα και οραματα . :Wink:

----------


## typografos

Να σας πω την αλήθεια ψιλοντρέπομαι που ξαναγράφω σε ένα τέτοιο thread...

Αφήσαμε το ένα http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46247 και πιάσαμε το άλλο !!!

Αλλά συνεχίζω να γελάω... :Unsure: 

Ρε φίλε Δημήτρη και σύ πιστός στο αεικίνητο ?

Αντί να δώσεις στο Saki μαγνήτες δε δίνεις κανα φράγκο στα παιδιά εδώ για να μην πάνε τα λεφτά χαμένα ? (Καλά δείτε τι έχουνε κάνει τα άτομα ... όλο τo site είναι ενδιαφέρον)

Μη με παρεξηγείτε σας παρακαλώ. Το λέω γιατί την έχω πατήσει σε τέτοια θέματα παλιότερα (και σε όσα αφορούν τα ενεργειακά, τα μαντεία, τους ραβδοσκόπους, τους κομπογιανίτες ιατρούς της ομοιοπαθητικής αλλά και της συμβατικής ιατρικής κ.λ.π.)

Μη σπαταλάτε το χρόνο σας με πράγματα που είναι φως φανάρι.

Βλέπετε δίπλα σας να περνάει κανένα κβάντο, κανένα ηλεκτρόνιο, κανένα UFO μήπως ?

Όχι δίπλα μας περνάει η καθημερινότητα και  υπάρχει έτσι όπως τη γνωρίζουμε.

Μα καλά είναι δυνατό να υπάρχει ΜΟΝΟ ελκτική δύναμη (και όχι απωστική) ? Είναι δυνατό να απομονώσουμε το μαγνητικό πεδίο -δηλ. τον ένα πόλο του μαγνήτη- χωρίς να σπαταλήσουμε ενέργεια?.  Αλλά  πάλι θα τα λέμε ?

Είναι δυνατό - έλεος - να έχεις μαγνητικό πεδίο χωρίς να κλείνει η μαγνητική γραμμή?

Μα τι άλλο πρέπει να αρχίσω να λέω. Να αρχίσω τη θεωρία των μαγνητικών διπόλων? Και την Εντροπία δεν την γνωρίζουμε. Είναι άγνωστη η κυρία...

Μα τούτη η κουβέντα (περί αεικίνητου) δεν σας προσβάλει, (λέγοντας ότι θέλετε να είστε ηλεκτρονικοί) ?

Δείξτε μου ένα, ΕΝΑ, *ένα* βίντεο, ένα μόνο θέλω, έστω και fake ρε παιδιά που να δείχνει ένα δίσκο, μια ρόδα, ένα φλυντζάνι με καφέ, δεν ξέρω εγώ τι, με μαγνήτες, που να είναι σε στάση, και όταν ο εφευρέτης, σταματήσει να το κρατά εκείνο να ξεκινά μόνο του ? Ένα ? Κανένα ?

Δεν θα ξαναγράψω σε παρόμοιο thread. Κι αν φτιάξετε τέτοια μηχανή που θα μου δώσει έστω και 0.00000000000000000001 joule υπόσχομαι ότι θα γίνω ο πρώτος χορηγός.

Δείτε επίσης και εδώ :[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCr3lOhMJCg"]YouTube - Magnet Motor - Calloway V Gate : 01[/ame]

εδώ πολλά τα λεφτά: http://www.perendev-power.com/  ενοικιάζουν γεννήτριες (έχουν μόνο μια μικρή μπαταρία λέει) προς 24.000 δολ. την πενταετία με συμβόλαιο....  Χα χα χα !


Υ.Γ. Δεν έχω με κανένα μέλος, καμία εμπάθεια, αλλά και ούτε θέλω να ειρωνευτώ ή να προσβάλω κανέναν. Ότι έγραψα στην αρχή -ήθελα να έχει και μια διάθεση χιούμορ, δεν ξέρω αν φαίνεται διαφορετικό ή αν δεν το πέτυχα.
Επίσης να πώ πολύ ταπεινά ότι ως παθών σε πολλά τέτοια περίεργα έχω πληρώσει την άγνοιά μου.
Τέλος θα συμφωνήσω με το Δημήτρη ότι ο Sakis για να μη σκάσει καλό είναι να το φτιάξει. Με προσωπικό μήνημα βοηθάω και εγώ οικονομικά _με σκοπό βέβαια να τελειώνει αυτή η ιστορία μια ώρα γρηγορότερα- τώρα στο τέλος σας την χάλασα  :Crying: .

----------


## jim.ni

> Δεν θα ξαναγράψω σε παρόμοιο thread. .



ωραία  :Rolleyes: 





> Κι αν φτιάξετε τέτοια μηχανή που θα μου δώσει έστω και 0.00000000000000000001 joule υπόσχομαι ότι θα γίνω ο πρώτος χορηγός



ετοιμάσου    :Lol: 





> Δεν έχω με κανένα μέλος, καμία εμπάθεια, αλλά και ούτε θέλω να ειρωνευτώ ή να προσβάλω κανέναν. Ότι έγραψα στην αρχή -ήθελα να έχει και μια διάθεση χιούμορ, δεν ξέρω αν φαίνεται διαφορετικό ή αν δεν το πέτυχα.



δεν το πέτυχες, χαλάρωσε λίγο    :Bye:

----------


## HFProject

@typografos

Πάρε το 51% και το management. Εγώ θα συμμετέχω με 49%. Άριστη επένδυση.

Οι υπέρμαχοι του αεικίνητου θα αγοράζουν υποχρεωτικά την σούπερ-ντούπερ κατασκευή μονταρισμένη ή σε κιτ.

Θα βρούμε και άλλα θύματα-ευκολόπιστους.

Σίγουρη επιτυχία.

----------


## sakis18

Tυπογράφε ,HFProject ,sot και και και ..........
Το εχετε δοκιμασει ? το εχετε φτιαξει ? εαν ναι βαλτε φωτος να δουμε την κατασκευη σας ,αν οχι ? τοτε το καλυτερο που θα ηταν να κανετε ειναι να σιωπήσετε ,και δεν εχετε κανενα λογο να ομιλειται σε αυτο το thread .
Θα σεβομουνα καποιον που αποδειγμενα και με φωτος θα μου ελεγε Σακη νατο αυτο εκανα και ειναι μπάφλα δεν δουλευει .
Τα υπολοιπα ειναι λογια της καραβανας ,κοιταξε εκει να τυπωσεις καλα καμμια καρτα στο τυπογραφειο ,και ασε το black humor σε καθε post ολο πλακα κανεις,πλακα μια πλακα δυο παει και ερχετε ,αλλα συνεχεια δεν ειναι πλακα αλλα ειρωνια ,και ασε σε αλλους να πειραματιζονται ,ειναι αναφερετο δικαιωμα του καθενα να πειραματιζετε.
Εγω αλλα βλεπω η γεννητρια Perendev παει γαντι ομως η ρόδα ,ρολαρει κανονικότατα . :Wink:

----------


## typografos

@sakis
Αν το φτιάξεις, *θα ξυρίσω* το μουστάκι μου.
Δεν τυπώνω καλά τις κάρτες γι' αυτό σκέφτηκα να θυμηθώ την παλιά μου τέχνη.

@Jim.ni
_Παιδεία είναι αυτό που μένει αφού ξεχάσεις αυτά που έμαθες στο σχολείο_
Συμφωνώ!

----------


## sakis18

Αρε μουστάκια ,ακονισε την φαλτσέτα γιατι σε βλεπω να καζαντισεις σαν τον Φαίδωνα Γεωργίτση στο εργο crazy girl  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Αλλα υπο ενα ορο ,οχι να το αφαιρεσεις απο το αβατάρ σου,αλλα σε γενική μάζοξη των μελών του φόρουμ ,με επιτοπια επιτροπή αληθείας σε μπαρμπέρη . :Lol: .Βλεπω να πεφτει η ξούρα σύννεφο μουστάκια. :Lol: Αρε μουστάκια !!.


[QUOTE=typografos;316212]@sakis
Αν το φτιάξεις, *θα ξυρίσω* το μουστάκι μου.
Δεν τυπώνω καλά τις κάρτες γι' αυτό σκέφτηκα να θυμηθώ την παλιά μου τέχνη.
QUOTE]

----------


## KOKAR

> Οπως το λες..Φτιαχτο εσυ το αεικινητο και μετα οτι θες.
> Μεχρι και στην ομονοια θα στηθει ΟΛΟ το forum και να το τραβανε βιντεο.
> 
> 
> ΥΓ Μετα απο αυτο μπορεις να μας *ανακαλυψεις και τον Αγιο Βασιλη*?



*Τι έκανε λέει ????*
*δεν υπαρχει ο Αι Βασιλης ?*
*και τοτε τι υπαρχει μονο το Αι pod ?*

----------


## sakis18

:Lol:  Ωραιος ο κόκαρος  :Lol: 
Αστα Κώστα εγώ τους λεω να παρατησουν τους κουτεντέδες-τενεκεδες i-pod-cd player,MP3 και να πανε να αγορασουν μια φλογερα να παιζουν δικα τους κοματια  :Lol: ,και οχι αυτην την σαββούρα που κυκλοφορει και οτι νεο βγαινει τρεχουν τα κοροιδα να το αγορασουν ,και εχει γινει η νεολαια σαν σύγχρονα ζομπυ .
Αντε νειάτα μου δραστηρια ,παρατηστε τους κουτεντεδες-τενεκεδες,και πιαστε δουλεια να φτιαξουμε κανα αεικινιτο  :Laugh:

----------


## Thanos10

@Jim.ni
_Παιδεία είναι αυτό που μένει αφού ξεχάσεις αυτά που έμαθες στο σχολείο_
Συμφωνώ![/QUOTE]

Η παιδεια ειναι φιλε μεγαλη πληγη, σου μαθαινουν αυτα που θελουν καποιοι και σιγουρα δεν θελουν να μαθεις πολλα, μας θελουν γκαρσονια των ξενων οταν αυτο το κρατος λεει οτι η βαρια βιομηχανια ειναι ο τουρισμος αυτο και μονο λεει πολλα.
Στην Ελλαδα η ερευνα ειναι ενα τιποτα, η φυσικη ειναι μια μεγαλη επιστημη που συνεχως πλουτιζει με νεα στοιχεια.

----------


## sakis18

> @Jim.ni
> _Παιδεία είναι αυτό που μένει αφού ξεχάσεις αυτά που έμαθες στο σχολείο_
> Συμφωνώ!



Η παιδεια ειναι φιλε μεγαλη πληγη, σου μαθαινουν αυτα που θελουν καποιοι και σιγουρα δεν θελουν να μαθεις πολλα, μας θελουν γκαρσονια των ξενων οταν αυτο το κρατος λεει οτι η βαρια βιομηχανια ειναι ο τουρισμος αυτο και μονο λεει πολλα.
Στην Ελλαδα η ερευνα ειναι ενα τιποτα, η φυσικη ειναι μια μεγαλη επιστημη που συνεχως πλουτιζει με νεα στοιχεια.[/QUOTE]

+10000 στον Θάνο που μπορει να εχουμε χαζοδιαφορές ,αλλα οταν βλεπω το σωστο το επικροτώ. :Smile:

----------


## NUKE

Τοτε επειδη φανταζομαι πηγατε σχολειο εισαστε μεγαλα κοροιδα.Οπως ολοι μας φυσικα αλλα εσεις 1 φορα παραπανω αφου ξερετε οτι η παιδεια ειναι μεγαλη πληγη και συνεχισατε.Ελπιζω ως στηριξη του μεγαλου επιχειρηματος σας να μην στειλετε τα παιδια σας στο σχολειο και να τα διδαξετε μονοι σας....

Να μαι και εγω!


Η παιδεια ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα.Αρκει να ξερεις να την φιλτραρεις λιγακι...Στην φυσικη,θελετε δεν θελετε,σε τοσα απλα πραγματα,δεν μπορει να σας κοροιδεψει το κρατος πολυ...Τα μαθηματικα δεν λενε ψεματα...Τωρα στην ιστορια φυσικα και μπορει...

----------


## sakis18

> Τοτε επειδη φανταζομαι πηγατε σχολειο εισαστε μεγαλα κοροιδα.Οπως ολοι μας φυσικα αλλα εσεις 1 φορα παραπανω αφου ξερετε οτι η παιδεια ειναι μεγαλη πληγη και συνεχισατε.Ελπιζω ως στηριξη του μεγαλου επιχειρηματος σας να μην στειλετε τα παιδια σας στο σχολειο και να τα διδαξετε μονοι σας....
> 
> Να μαι και εγω!
> 
> 
> Η παιδεια ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα.Αρκει να ξερεις να την φιλτραρεις λιγακι...Στην φυσικη,θελετε δεν θελετε,σε τοσα απλα πραγματα,δεν μπορει να σας κοροιδεψει το κρατος πολυ...Τα μαθηματικα δεν λενε ψεματα...Τωρα στην ιστορια φυσικα και μπορει...



Καλώς τον
Που εισαι εσυ ρε θηρίο χαμένος πισω απο τις καπνες τών τσιγάρων,πρεπει να σου φτιαξουμε πατέντα ενα αυτομεταφερομενο προσωπικο εξαερισμο με fan και ιονιστή 2 θέσεων ,  :Lol: ,ειπα και εγώ δεν θα μπει στο τρυπακη να ξαναγράψει σε αυτο το thread ?  :Lol:  Χάρη καλαμπουρη σου κανω,προσωπικα εσενα αν και διαφωνουμε παντα σε ολα ,σε πάω.  :Smile: .

Προσωπικα αυτο εκανα φιλε Χάρη ,μαθαινα οτι με ενδιεφερε και τα αλλα τα προσπερνουσα ,καλως η κακκος ο χρονος θα δειξη.
Οσο για την τελευταια παραγραφο σου ,εδώ σηκωνει κουβεντα μεγαλη ,γιατι τιποτα δεν ειναι σιγουρο ,ολα αλλαζουν αρδην παντου με το περασμα των χρονων,δεν θα αλλαξουν στην φυσική και στα μαθηματικά ? 

Ρε συ Χαρη αν ξερεις κανα μαγαζι να πουλαει μαγνητες σφυριξε το ,παρακαλεσα και τον Δημητρη να κοιταξει μεσο νετ ,αν δεν βρω απο Αθηνα.

----------


## typografos

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ αν σου κάνει τίποτα.
http://www.supermagnete.de/gre/index.php

----------


## Thanos10

> Τοτε επειδη φανταζομαι πηγατε σχολειο εισαστε μεγαλα κοροιδα.Οπως ολοι μας φυσικα αλλα εσεις 1 φορα παραπανω αφου ξερετε οτι η παιδεια ειναι μεγαλη πληγη και συνεχισατε.Ελπιζω ως στηριξη του μεγαλου επιχειρηματος σας να μην στειλετε τα παιδια σας στο σχολειο και να τα διδαξετε μονοι σας....
> 
> Να μαι και εγω!
> 
> 
> Η παιδεια ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα.Αρκει να ξερεις να την φιλτραρεις λιγακι...Στην φυσικη,θελετε δεν θελετε,σε τοσα απλα πραγματα,δεν μπορει να σας κοροιδεψει το κρατος πολυ...Τα μαθηματικα δεν λενε ψεματα...Τωρα στην ιστορια φυσικα και μπορει...



 Αγαπητε φενεται οτι δεν καταλαβες τι εγραψα δεν ξερω σε αυτο το forum συνβαινει συχνα τελος παντων, οτι θα στειλουμε τα παιδια μας σχολειο σιγουρα, εσυ πιστευεις οτι η παιδια ειναι σε σωστο δρομο δες τα ενδιαφεροντα της νεολαιας αποτι ειδα εισαι και φοιτητης.
Και επειδη θα ξεφυγουμε απο το θεμα, παντα θα υπαρχουν δυο οχθες στο ποταμι η ιστορια ετσι μας λεει παντα θα υπαρχει η αντιθετη μερια, δες τον τεσλα στον πολεμο των ρευματων,καποιος αν ελεγε στον μεσαιωνα οτι η γη ειναι στρογγηλη θα παιρναγε ιερα εξεταση και μετα στην πυρα.
Τελος παντα θα υπαρχουν νομοι στην φυσικη και τεχνολογια  που δεν θα τους μαθουμε ποτε.

----------


## NUKE

Και επειδη θα ξεφυγουμε απο το θεμα, παντα θα υπαρχουν δυο οχθες στο ποταμι η ιστορια ετσι μας λεει παντα θα υπαρχει η αντιθετη μερια, δες τον τεσλα στον πολεμο των ρευματων,καποιος αν ελεγε στον μεσαιωνα οτι η γη ειναι στρογγηλη θα παιρναγε ιερα εξεταση και μετα στην πυρα.

Παντως το 2009 οταν καποιος ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ οτι γινεται να φτιαχτει αεικινητο με μηχανικα μεσα το λιγοτερο που μπορει να χαρακτηριστει καλως η κακως ειναι καθυστερημενος.Βεβαια μπορει στο μελλον αυτοι οι χαρακτηριζομενοι ως καθυστερημενοι να μεινουν καποτε στην ιστορια οπως ο Τεσλα που βλεπω σας αρεσει εδω μεσα.Δεν νομιζω παντως κανεις να εψαξε κατι παραπανω απο βιβλιο εσοπτρον για αυτον...

----------


## NUKE

Παντως,πλακα πλακα,και τις αστρολογους η ιερα εξεταση τις εκαιγε.Αυτο σημαινει οτι προβλεπουν το μελλον και καποτε θα αναγνωριστουν?

----------


## Thanos10

Παντως το 2009 οταν καποιος ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ οτι γινεται να φτιαχτει αεικινητο με μηχανικα μεσα το λιγοτερο που μπορει να χαρακτηριστει καλως η κακως ειναι καθυστερημενος.Βεβαια μπορει στο μελλον αυτοι οι χαρακτηριζομενοι ως καθυστερημενοι να μεινουν καποτε στην ιστορια οπως ο Τεσλα που βλεπω σας αρεσει εδω μεσα.Δεν νομιζω παντως κανεις να εψαξε κατι παραπανω απο βιβλιο εσοπτρον για αυτον...[/QUOTE]

*Τωρα να βγαλεις και τον Τεσλα καθυστερημενο,* παντος το αεικινητο μεχρι στιγμης δεν το εχει φιαξει κανεις,οχι ομως οτι δεν προσπαθησαν και να ξεκαθαρισουμε κατι ενεργεια απο το μηδεν δεν υπαρχει μετατροπη μιας ενεργειας σε αλλη μορφη ναι.

----------


## lastid

Απαντώ λίγο καθυστερημένα, με κίνδυνο να με πείτε κι εμένα καθυστερημένο .. :Biggrin: 
Φίλε Φάνη, ναι θέλω να βοηθήσω τον Σάκη να το φτιάξει το ρημάδι, όχι όμως για τους λόγους που πιστεύεις. Νομίζω ότι αν συνεργαστούν δύο άτομα με δύο διαφορετικές προσδοκίες για το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, η εργασία θα είναι καλύτερα αποδεκτή από όλους. Ναι, πιστεύω ότι δεν θα δουλέψει. Όμως θα ήθελα μία αιτιολογημένη και από πρώτο χέρι γνώμη *γιατί* δεν θα δουλέψει. Πρόσεξε, όχι βάσει ποιας αρχής δεν θα δουλέψει (αυτό το έχουμε χιλιοπεί), αλλά *πώς* θα εκφραστεί αυτή η αρχή. Θα οφείλεται π.χ. στο γεγονός ότι οι μαγνήτες όταν θα απομακρύνονται θα φρενάρονται? Ή το χέρι που φαίνεται στο τελευταίο video, αν αντικατασταθεί από αυτόματο μηχανισμό, θα χρειάζεται ενέργεια μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν που αποδίδεται?
Ξαναλέω:  Με τα λόγια είναι δύσκολο να πείσουν οι μεν τους δε.
Μπορεί π.χ. να πώ εγώ στο Σάκη: "Σάκη, η ελκτική δύναμη των μαγνητών είναι σαν τη βαρυτική έλξη. Όπως δεν καταφέραμε να φτιάξουμε αεικίνητο βασισμένο στη βαρύτητα, έτσι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αεικίνητο βασισμένο σε μαγνήτες". Όμως ο Σάκης θα μου απαντήσει φαντάζομαι: "Ναι, αλλά οι μαγνήτες δεν είναι το ίδιο με την βαρύτητα. Έχουμε έλξη αλλά έχουμε και άπωση αν θέλουμε". Και πάει λέγοντας...

Edit:
 Νά που βγήκε και κάτι καλό από το thread αυτό. Το γερμανικό site που ανέφερες φαίνεται πολύ ωραίο. Για τις τιμές δεν ξέρω...

----------


## typografos

> Απαντώ λίγο καθυστερημένα, με κίνδυνο να με πείτε κι εμένα καθυστερημένο ..
> Φίλε Φάνη, ναι θέλω να βοηθήσω τον Σάκη να το φτιάξει το ρημάδι, όχι όμως για τους λόγους που πιστεύεις. Νομίζω ότι αν συνεργαστούν δύο άτομα με δύο διαφορετικές προσδοκίες για το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, η εργασία θα είναι καλύτερα αποδεκτή από όλους. Ναι, πιστεύω ότι δεν θα δουλέψει. Όμως θα ήθελα μία αιτιολογημένη και από πρώτο χέρι γνώμη *γιατί* δεν θα δουλέψει. Πρόσεξε, όχι βάσει ποιας αρχής δεν θα δουλέψει (αυτό το έχουμε χιλιοπεί), αλλά *πώς* θα εκφραστεί αυτή η αρχή. Θα οφείλεται π.χ. στο γεγονός ότι οι μαγνήτες όταν θα απομακρύνονται θα φρενάρονται? Ή το χέρι που φαίνεται στο τελευταίο video, αν αντικατασταθεί από αυτόματο μηχανισμό, θα χρειάζεται ενέργεια μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν που αποδίδεται?
> Ξαναλέω:  Με τα λόγια είναι δύσκολο να πείσουν οι μεν τους δε.
> Μπορεί π.χ. να πώ εγώ στο Σάκη: "Σάκη, η ελκτική δύναμη των μαγνητών είναι σαν τη βαρυτική έλξη. Όπως δεν καταφέραμε να φτιάξουμε αεικίνητο βασισμένο στη βαρύτητα, έτσι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αεικίνητο βασισμένο σε μαγνήτες". Όμως ο Σάκης θα μου απαντήσει φαντάζομαι: "Ναι, αλλά οι μαγνήτες δεν είναι το ίδιο με την βαρύτητα. Έχουμε έλξη αλλά έχουμε και άπωση αν θέλουμε". Και πάει λέγοντας...
> 
> Edit:
>  Νά που βγήκε και κάτι καλό από το thread αυτό. Το γερμανικό site που ανέφερες φαίνεται πολύ ωραίο. Για τις τιμές δεν ξέρω...



Κανείς δεν είναι καθυστερημένος !!!!

Δημήτρη το θέτεις σωστά, και με βάση αυτά δεν μπορώ όντως να πω τίποτα.

*Όσον αφορά το site δεν το βρήκα εγώ αλλά ο GR_KYROS . Δείτε εδώ.

--

*

----------


## sakis18

Καλησπερα και απο μενα .
Ωραιος ο Φάνης με το Γερμανικο site ,εχει αρκετο πραμα και ποικιλια .
Δημήτρη και ομως θα δουλεψει ,να ναι καλα ο Φάνης  :Wink: ,που απο τα τοσα λινκ ,βοηθησε να δω σε τι συνδεσμολογια θα μπουν οι μαγνητες 
Κοιτατε σε τι συνδεσμολογια και γωνια μπαινουν και πως απωθει ο ενας τον αλλο.
Το ολο μυστικο ειναι η τοποθετηση των μαγνητων και στον περιστρεφομενο τροχο και στην βαση ,αυτο καταλαβα εγώ .
Καντε scrolling κατω -κατω σε αργη κινηση που δειχνει με σχεδιαγραμα σε ποια γωνια πρεπει να μπουν οι μαγνητες βασης και περιστρεφομενου τροχου για καλο αποτελεσμα 

http://www.fdp.nu/perendev/default.asp

Και εδώ το ιδιο πανω πανω 

http://www.fdp.nu/perendev/simreplication.asp

Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια ,σου εστειλα και pm για να μην ζαλιζουμε το forum σχετικα με την αγορα των μαγνητών.
Αλλα να εχεις θετικη ενεργεια βρε συ  :Lol: ,μην εισαι απο πριν αρνητικος ,θα γινει πιστευω,και θα νικηθουν οι τριβες και θα γυρισει . :Wink: 
Και αν οχι με την μια θα το παλεψω ,δεν καταθετω τα οπλα ετσι ευκολα,ειδικα και μονο για να ξυρισει το μυστάκιον ο μουστακαλής μας Φάνης ,θα το παλεψω  :Biggrin:

----------


## electrifier

> (μπλα)...Αγαπητε φενεται οτι δεν καταλαβες τι εγραψα δεν ξερω σε αυτο το forum συνβαινει συχνα τελος παντων, οτι θα στειλουμε τα παιδια μας σχολειο σιγουρα, εσυ πιστευεις οτι η παιδια ειναι σε σωστο δρομο δες τα ενδιαφεροντα της νεολαιας αποτι ειδα εισαι και φοιτητης... (μπλα)



Βλέπω ένα μπέρδεμα με την παιδεία, τα παιδιά και την εκπαίδευση...
 :Drool:

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

[QUOTE=sakis18;316013]Να σαι καλα φιλε καλωδιάκια,αλλα αν δεν πειραματιστής ,τοτε δεν μπορει να ξερεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ,διάβασε λιγο βιβλιογραφια απο ΤΕSLA ,αν σκεφτοταν σαν εσενα ουύύύ ζήτω 



1, δλδ ο τεσλα μιλησε για αικεινητα; αν το εκανε αυτο χανει την εκτιμηση μου (αν και δεν νομιζω να τον αφορα πλεον)


2, αυτο που δεν μπορεις να δεις (αν και δεν αναλυθηκε σε καποιο ποστ) ειναι η τριβη των περιστρεφομενων μερων της μηχανης με τον ατμοσφαιρικο αερα αρα εχουμε παλι απωλεια ενεργειας, ουτε λαμβανεις υποψη σου την βαρυτητα η οποια προκαλει φθινουσες κινησεις τωσο σε ενα εκρεμμες οσο και σε εναν αξονα,  θα μου πεις: "οι πλανητες που βρισκοντε στο κεννο και εκτος βαρυτικης δυναμης δεν ειναι αεικινητα"? ναι...ειναι...μεχρι να καταστραφουν απο καποιον αστεροηδη μαυρη τρυπα...με λιγα λογια...θα υπαρχουν οσο υπαρχει η κατασταση στο συμπαν που τους επιτρεπει να υπαρχουν επισεις το συμπαν δεν θα διαστελετε για παντα, αλλα μολις ψυχθει θα ξανασυσταλει και θα διμιουργηθει παλι ενα μπιγκ μπανγκ και φτου κι απ την αρχη....με τον ιδιο τροπο ανεβενουν και πεφτουν οι αυτοκρατοριες.

3, ο πειραματισμος και η ερευνα οδηγει σε συμπερασματα και αποτελεσματα μονο οταν αυτα ανταποκρινοντε πληρως στην επιστημονικη λογικη,  και για θρησκειες μπορεις να διαβασεις οτι θες και να παρεις γνωσεις δεν σημενει οτι αυτο που επικαλουντε (ανασταση κτλπ) μπορει να υπαρξει.

----------


## lunatic

> 2, αυτο που δεν μπορεις να δεις (αν και δεν αναλυθηκε σε καποιο ποστ) ειναι η τριβη των περιστρεφομενων μερων της μηχανης με τον ατμοσφαιρικο αερα αρα εχουμε παλι απωλεια ενεργειας, ουτε λαμβανεις υποψη σου την βαρυτητα η οποια προκαλει φθινουσες κινησεις τωσο σε ενα εκρεμμες οσο και σε εναν αξονα,  θα μου πεις: "οι πλανητες που βρισκοντε στο κεννο και εκτος βαρυτικης δυναμης δεν ειναι αεικινητα"? ναι...ειναι...μεχρι να καταστραφουν απο καποιον αστεροηδη μαυρη τρυπα...με λιγα λογια...θα υπαρχουν οσο υπαρχει η κατασταση στο συμπαν που τους επιτρεπει να υπαρχουν επισεις το συμπαν δεν θα διαστελετε για παντα, αλλα μολις ψυχθει θα ξανασυσταλει και θα διμιουργηθει παλι ενα μπιγκ μπανγκ και φτου κι απ την αρχη....



Συμφωνώ με αυτό

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι στη φυσική που να απαγορεύει τη δημιουργία αεικινήτου. Αν με κάποιον τρόπο εξουδετερωθούν ή ισοσταθμιστούν οι τριβές τότε έχουμε εξ' ορισμού αεικίνητο. Ξέρουμε ότι όταν δεν παρέχουμε, ούτε παίρνουμε ενέργεια από ένα σύστημα, αυτό δεν έχει λόγο να σταματήσει...

Αυτό που είναι αδύνατο είναι _η παραγωγή ενέργειας_ από ένα αεικίνητο.  Μην ξεχνάμε ότι όταν συνδέουμε μια γεννήτρια πχ. σε έναν άξονα, ουσιαστικά "τραβάμε" ενέργεια από το μηχανικό σύστημα ώστε να την κάνουμε ηλεκτρική. Αν σε ένα αεικίνητο το κάνουμε αυτό, θα σταματήσει. Τόσο απλά.

Γενικά είναι λάθος να μπερδεύουμε την παραγωγή ενέργειας απ' το τίποτα, με τα αεικίνητα. Τα δεύτερα *είναι* θεωρητικά υλοποιήσιμα, το πρώτο *όχι*.

Και, κάτι άλλο, γιατί νομίζω ότι κάποιοι θεωρούν τους μαγνήτες ώς κάτι μαγικό που 'παρέχει' ενέργεια τζάμπα? Ο μαγνητισμός είναι μια ιδιότητα της ύλης που έχει να κάνει με τον προσανατολισμό των μορίων, το σπίν των ηλεκτρονίων κλπ... Δεν είναι σαν μια 'γεννητρια' που παράγει αόρατη ενέργεια...

Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι η άποψη μου και απλά συμμετέχω στη συζήτηση, δεν τη λέω σε κανέναν, μη παρεξηγηθήτε  :Tongue:

----------


## KOKAR

[quote=KALODIAKIAS;316306]



> Να σαι καλα φιλε καλωδιάκια,αλλα αν δεν πειραματιστής ,τοτε δεν μπορει να ξερεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ,διάβασε λιγο βιβλιογραφια απο ΤΕSLA ,αν σκεφτοταν σαν εσενα ουύύύ ζήτω 
> 
> 
> 
> 1, δλδ ο τεσλα μιλησε για αικεινητα; αν το εκανε αυτο χανει την εκτιμηση μου (αν και δεν νομιζω να τον αφορα πλεον)
> 
> 
> 2, αυτο που δεν μπορεις να δεις (αν και δεν αναλυθηκε σε καποιο ποστ) ειναι η τριβη των περιστρεφομενων μερων της μηχανης με τον ατμοσφαιρικο αερα αρα εχουμε παλι απωλεια ενεργειας, ουτε λαμβανεις υποψη σου την βαρυτητα η οποια προκαλει φθινουσες κινησεις τωσο σε ενα εκρεμμες οσο και σε εναν αξονα,  θα μου πεις: *"οι πλανητες που βρισκοντε στο κεννο και εκτος βαρυτικης δυναμης δεν ειναι αεικινητα"*? ναι...ειναι...μεχρι να καταστραφουν απο καποιον αστεροηδη μαυρη τρυπα...με λιγα λογια...θα υπαρχουν οσο υπαρχει η κατασταση στο συμπαν που τους επιτρεπει να υπαρχουν επισεις το συμπαν δεν θα διαστελετε για παντα, αλλα μολις ψυχθει θα ξανασυσταλει και θα διμιουργηθει παλι ενα μπιγκ μπανγκ και φτου κι απ την αρχη....με τον ιδιο τροπο ανεβενουν και πεφτουν οι αυτοκρατοριες.
> 
> 3, ο πειραματισμος και η ερευνα οδηγει σε συμπερασματα και αποτελεσματα μονο οταν αυτα ανταποκρινοντε πληρως στην επιστημονικη λογικη,  και για θρησκειες μπορεις να διαβασεις οτι θες και να παρεις γνωσεις δεν σημενει οτι αυτο που επικαλουντε (ανασταση κτλπ) μπορει να υπαρξει.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-p8yZYxNGc"]YouTube - Gravity - From Newton to Einstein - The Elegant Universe[/ame]

----------


## Thanos10

Το εχεται δει αυτο απο ελεκτορ αιωρουμενος κυβος.

----------


## stom

Το 2Ν3055 με τον ψυκτη για να κρυωνει το ειδες?

----------


## Thanos10

> Το 2Ν3055 με τον ψυκτη για να κρυωνει το ειδες?



 Δεν καταλαβα την ερωτηση σου.

----------


## stom

Εννοω οτι ο κυβος που αιωρειται καταναλωνει ενεργεια. (βρισκομαστε σε thread περι αεικινητου)

----------


## Thanos10

Γιατι σου ειπα εγω το αντιθετο μην* τρελαθουμε κιολας*, δεν το ανεβασα σαν αεικινητο σαν μια κατασκευη που εχει σχεση με τον μαγνητισμο λιγο προσοχη σ' αυτα που γραφουμε αγαπητε.

----------


## patridas595

> *Μπορούν να μηδενιστούν οι ελάχιστες απώλειες,μέ ένα κάλό συνδιασμό γνώσεων φυσικής-μηχανικής καί άπειρων πειραμάτων φυσικά.*
> Τά οποία δέν μπορεί νά κάνει ένας ιδιώτης ,αλλά μπορείτε κάλιστα νά τα κάνετε εσείς στά πανεπιστήμια ,αλλά είπαμε ότι δεν φτάνει η δέν θέλει να φτάσει η αλεπού (επιστήμη) τά κάνει κρεμαστάρια



Από τα λεγόμενα σου φαίνεται οτι δεν έχεις τη παραμικρή ιδέα από φυσική.Μόνο θεωρία και ουφολογία.  :Blushing:

----------


## Triton

Εσείς ερευνητές της αέναης κίνησης, πόσα ματαιόδοξα φανταστικά έργα δεν έχετε δημιουργήσει κατά τις αναζητήσεις σας ... Πρέπει να κάνετε καλύτερα παρέα με τους δημιουργούς χρυσού.

Μη κράξεις εμένα αλλά *αυτόν* που το είπε

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δημήτρη και ομως θα δουλεψει





 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Nemmesis

> *Μπορούν να μηδενιστούν οι ελάχιστες απώλειες,μέ ένα κάλό συνδιασμό γνώσεων φυσικής-μηχανικής καί άπειρων πειραμάτων φυσικά.*



χαχαχαχαχαχ αυτο το παλιο ποστ πραγματικα δεν το ειχα δει.. τωρα που το ειδα μου εφτιαξε το απογευμα... πραγματικα ρε sakis τι γνωσεις εχεις περι φυσικης????

και δεν αντεχω αλλο την καραμελα με το αν ελεγε καποιος τον μεσαιωνα οτι η γη ειναι στρογγυλη μπλα μπλα μπλα..... τοτε δεν ηταν αποδεδηγμενο οτι ειναι επιπεδη οποτε οι επιστημονες ψαχναν για κατι που να τους δωσει επιστημονικες απαντησεις... τωρα εσυ εχεις τοσες αποδιξεις οτι δεν γινεται και συνεχηζεις λεγοντας οτι η παιδεια που εχει ολος ο πλανητης ειναι λαθος γιατι κρυβονται τα πετρελαια απο πισω... ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

εν κατακλειδι... αυτο που προσπαθεις να κανεις απλα δεν γινεται... αλλα και αν γινοταν με τις γνωσεις δεν θα μπορουσες να το κανεις...
πριν διαβασει καποιος τεσλα πρεπει να διαβασει φυσικης 3ης 4ης 5ης 6ης δημοτικου μετα να παει στο γυμνασιο και στο λυκειο ας κατσει να λυσει κανα τυπο για να δει πως αποδεικνυεται κατι και ετσι αν ακομα εχει ορεξη περναει στον τεσλα και καθε τεσλα

τετοιες συζητησεις περι αεικινητου καλο ειναι να γινονται να μαθενουν καποιοι αλλα οταν το πραγμα ξεφευγει ετσι τοτε δεν ειναι για τα www.hlektronika.gr αλλα για το www.oimikroiefeyretes.gr και το www.magnitesoifiloimas.gr

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Δεν υπάρχει κάτι στη φυσική που να απαγορεύει τη δημιουργία αεικινήτου. Αν με κάποιον τρόπο εξουδετερωθούν ή ισοσταθμιστούν οι τριβές τότε έχουμε εξ' ορισμού αεικίνητο. Ξέρουμε ότι όταν δεν παρέχουμε, ούτε παίρνουμε ενέργεια από ένα σύστημα, αυτό δεν έχει λόγο να σταματήσει...



Αυτό δεν είναι όμως σωστό. Σε ένα κλειστό ενεργειακό  σύστημα, όπως αυτό που περιγράφεις, υπάρχει η *εντροπία* που σύμφωνα με το δεύτερο νόμο της θερμοδυναμικής αυξάνει συνεχώς μέχρι το θερμικό "θάνατο" του συστήματος. 

Αν και δεν συμμερίζομαι τις απόψεις των φίλων για το "αεικίνητο", ούτε για την απόσπαση ενέργειας απο τους μαγνήτες, συμφωνώ ότι η μέθοδος της "δοκιμής και του λάθους" είναι   αποδεκτή.

----------


## Nemmesis

> συμφωνώ ότι η μέθοδος της "δοκιμής και του λάθους" είναι   αποδεκτή.



+1000 απλα εγω δεν μπορω να δεχτω οτι ειναι συγουροι οτι θα δουλεψει και οτι δεν εχει γινει κατι τετοιο μεχρι τωρα απλα και μονο λογο του χρηματος...

----------


## sakis18

> 



 
 :Lol:  :Lol:  Mικρά μου παιδιά ,γελάει καλυτερα εκεινος που γελάει τελευταίος ,αν τα καταφέρω που ειμαι 1000% σιγουρος οτι θα ρολάρει η ρόδα ,τοτε θα καταπιείται την γλώσσα σας ? και το δειτε και σε βίντεο και σε εκτακτη ηλεκτρονική μάζωξη, και θα το φέρω παραμάσχαλα το σασί με τα υλικά.
Αλλα ναι ξέρω τι θα πειτε μετα για δικαιολογια ,οτι αυτο με τους μαγνητες δεν ειναι αεικινητο,αλλα τα γραπτα σας εχουν μεινη ,που λετε έστω και με τους μαγνήτες δεν θα γυρισει ,και ομως σας διαβεβαιώ οτι θα ρολαρει σαν πυραυλος η ροδα που θα βαλω ,και μαλιστα σκεφτομαι να βαλω και προστασια γυρω γυρω για να μην γινει καμμια ζημια απο την μεγαλη ταχυτητα της ροδας  :Tongue2: .
Σαν αρχη σκεφτομαι να βαλω δυναμο ποδηλατου αλλα ειναι νωρις ακομα για αυτα ας δειτε την ροδα πρωτα να γινετε πυραυλος και μετα βλεπουμε  :Wink: .
Τά πολλα λογια ειναι φτώχια εργα θελουμε.

----------


## sakis18

> Από τα λεγόμενα σου φαίνεται οτι δεν έχεις τη παραμικρή ιδέα από φυσική.Μόνο θεωρία και ουφολογία.



Ουτε ο Tesla ειχε ποτε πτυχιο φυσικης ,αλλα εκανε αυτα που εκανε  :Wink: .
Κατσε και προσπαθησε να κανεις κανα πειραμα και εσυ μονος σου ,και να φτιαξεις εστω και καμμια σαίτα να πετάς ,πιστεύω να ξερεις να κανεις ζύγια σε σαίτα  :Lol: ,και μετα ελα να μου εξηγήσεις το ονειρο  :Lol: .
Εγω εχω λογο να ομιλω γιατι προσπαθω και στην πραξη και οχι μονο θεωρια. :Wink: 
Για να σας προκαλω τοσο πολυ και να σας την μπαινω σε εισαγωγικα δεν ειμαι κανας βλαξ ,απλα γνωριζω οτι στο τελος θα καταπιείται την γλώσσα σας απο αυτο που θα δειτε οτι εφτιαξα :Wink:

----------


## Nemmesis

καλα απεχτος.... δυστηχως σαιτες δεν ξερω να φτιαχνω διατι δεν μας μαθαν στο σχολιο λογο του οτι μπορουσαν να χρησιμοποιηθουν για μεταφορικα μεσα και αυτο δεν συμφερει την BP και την REVOIL.....
ακουσατε ακουσατε... δεν ειναι βοας δεν ειναι κροταλιας ειναι ο σακις με το αεικινητο του... που δεν ειναι απλα αεικινητο... αλλα παραγει και ενεργεια... αρε θα πνιγουμε στην ενεργεια... τελος οι φορτιστες... 
φτωχε μου σακι ποσο σε λυπαμε που γελας τωρα με την αγνοια μας αλλα εσυ εισαι που θα καρτερεις χρονια ολοκληρα την ωρα που θα μας την πεις με το βιντεακι σου που γυριζει η ροδα σου... αλλα υπομονη... θα γυρισει ο τροχος θα γ@........ει και ο φτωχος... δεν μιλαω αλλο περιμενω εργα σου...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αλλα ναι ξέρω τι θα πειτε μετα για δικαιολογια ,οτι αυτο με τους μαγνητες δεν ειναι αεικινητο,αλλα τα γραπτα σας εχουν μεινη ,που λετε έστω και με τους μαγνήτες δεν θα γυρισει ,και ομως σας διαβεβαιώ οτι θα ρολαρει σαν πυραυλος η ροδα που θα βαλω ,και μαλιστα σκεφτομαι να βαλω και προστασια γυρω γυρω για να μην γινει καμμια ζημια απο την μεγαλη ταχυτητα της ροδας .



βαλε και εναν ελικα να σου κανει αερα να κατεβασεις θερμοκρασια τωρα το καλοκαιρι γιατι σε βλεπω να μενεις απο τρομπα βεζινας... :Tongue2:

----------


## NUKE

Σακη αν τα καταφερεις και ρολαρει εγω θα σου γινω υπηρετεις,θα κανω οτι γουσταρεις,θα γινω οτι θες,θα σε αποκαλω 'βασηλια μου' και οτι αλλο θες...

Εσυ βαζεις ομως κατι μικρο στον αντιποδα,οπως να μου δωσεις 50 ευρω αν δεν τα καταφερεις?Γιατι αμα εισαι 1000% σιγουρος....

----------


## KOKAR

είσαστε όλοι αρνητικοί !!!!
τελικά είναι ποιο απλό από όσο νομίζετε , παίρνετε ένα ΑΕΙ και ενα ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ( δεν παίζει ρόλο η μάρκα )
τα ενώνετε όπως τα ψιψιψινια με τα κοκοκοψα και βουαλα το ΑΕΙΚΙΝΗΤΟ!  :Lol:

----------


## ALAMAN

> είσαστε όλοι αρνητικοί !!!!
> τελικά είναι ποιο απλό από όσο νομίζετε , παίρνετε ένα ΑΕΙ και ενα ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ( δεν παίζει ρόλο η μάρκα )
> τα ενώνετε όπως τα ψιψιψινια με τα κοκοκοψα και βουαλα το ΑΕΙΚΙΝΗΤΟ!



 :W00t:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## sakis18

> βαλε και εναν ελικα να σου κανει αερα να κατεβασεις θερμοκρασια τωρα το καλοκαιρι γιατι σε βλεπω να μενεις απο τρομπα βεζινας...



Βρε συ τι ελικα να βαλω? το ρολάρισμα της ροδας θα μου κανει αέρα  :Tongue2: .

----------


## sakis18

> Σακη αν τα καταφερεις και ρολαρει εγω θα σου γινω υπηρετεις,θα κανω οτι γουσταρεις,θα γινω οτι θες,θα σε αποκαλω 'βασηλια μου' και οτι αλλο θες...
> 
> Εσυ βαζεις ομως κατι μικρο στον αντιποδα,οπως να μου δωσεις 50 ευρω αν δεν τα καταφερεις?Γιατι αμα εισαι 1000% σιγουρος....



Xάρη τοσα λιγα σου λειπουν ?  :Lol: 
100 ευρώ θα σου δώσω αν δεν γυρναει ,αν γυρναει ομως θα σκισεις τα πτυχια σου σε δημοσια συναντηση ??  :Wink:  :Lol:

----------


## sakis18

> είσαστε όλοι αρνητικοί !!!!
> τελικά είναι ποιο απλό από όσο νομίζετε , παίρνετε ένα ΑΕΙ και ενα ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ( δεν παίζει ρόλο η μάρκα )
> τα ενώνετε όπως τα ψιψιψινια με τα κοκοκοψα και βουαλα το ΑΕΙΚΙΝΗΤΟ!



Αστα,μικρα παιδια ειναι Κώστα,στο τελος ξουρίζουν τον γαμπρό ,ερε γέλωτες που εχουν να πεσουν,της γαργαλιερας θα γινει και οχι της Πόπης  :Lol: , θα γινει number one πατεντα στο youtube μετα την γεννήτρια perendef ,γιατι αυτο το σχεδιο κατανομης και κλισης μαγνητων θα ακολουθησω.
Τώρα καταλαβα γιατι ειμαστε ουραγοι σε πατεντες και κατασκευες απο τους υπολοιπους λαους ,γιατι χωρις να πιανουν τα χερια να κανουμε ουτε σαιτες,ουτε ξυραφάκια ,ουτε  χυτρες ταχύτητας,ουτε τιποτα ,ειμαστε απο πριν ολοι ξερόλες στα παντα  :Lol: .
Τώρα εξηγούνται όλα γιατι ειμαστε τελευταιοι σαν χώρα  :Wink:

----------


## Nemmesis

saki προχωρα σε θελει ολη χωρα... μακαρι να σε εβλεπα πρωτη φορα που θα δοκιμαζες την ροδα σου και αυτη δεν θα γυρναγε...
παντος ειναι οντος πετιχυμενο το παραδειγμα σου με τις σαιτες και το αεικινητο......
η αγνοια σκοτωνει...
απλα δεν θελω οταν τελειωσουν ολα και δεις και εσυ οτι αυτο που λες δεν γινεται να σε χασουμε και να μην πατας απο το σιτε...
αυτο που θες να κανεις εσυ ειναι σαν να προσπαθω να κανω σαιτα εγω με χαρτι υγειας... στο στοιχημα ειμαι και εγω μεσα...

----------


## sakis18

Ρε συ Παναγιώτη 
Εκτος απο το οτι δεν βοηθατε ,εκτος απο 4-5 νοματέους ειστε και κατσικοπόδαροι συν τις αλλης ,και θα παρακαλατε να μην γυρισει για να βγαλετε και κανα φράγκο  :Lol:  πω πω πω τι ειστε εσεις ρε ?  :Lol: 
Ενας και ενας διαλεχτούρια είστε για την negative energy  :Lol: .
Για το στοιχημα εισαι και εσύ μέσα ? ok ... αλλα δεν μου ειπες ,εσύ τι θα σκισεις ? πτυχίο ? 
Απλα θα σου προτεινω κατι αλλο 
Να γράψεις σε αυτο το thread ,μια φορά καθε μερα για 30 μερες το εξης :
Aλλη φορά δεν θα ειμαι αρνητικος σε τιποτα ,οσο και αν καποιος λεει κατι που για μενα ακουγετε ανέφικτο  :Wink: .
Να φύγω που να παω ?τώρα που σας βρήκα , εδώ θα ειμαι γιατι θα γυρισει μια μερα και ο τροχός που λενε  :Biggrin: 
Οσο για την σαιτα αν υπαρχει θεληση την κανεις να πεταει οχι με χαρτι υγειας μονο,αλλα και με σώβρακο  :Rolleyes:

----------


## jim.ni

> είσαστε όλοι αρνητικοί !!!!
> τελικά είναι ποιο απλό από όσο νομίζετε , παίρνετε ένα ΑΕΙ και ενα ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ( δεν παίζει ρόλο η μάρκα )
> τα ενώνετε όπως τα ψιψιψινια με τα κοκοκοψα και βουαλα το ΑΕΙΚΙΝΗΤΟ!



σας πρόλαβε το i-phone (και η μάρκα πρέπει να είναι apple)  :Lol:

----------


## NIKPAPAZOGLOU

*ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ,ΚΑΝΕ ΑΝΕΜΟΓ/ΤΡΙΑ.ΜΕ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ 45Α,ΕΝΣΟΜΑΤΟΜΕΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΟ,ΕΝΑ SPEED MONITOR (ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΔΙΕΓΕΡΣΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΙΕΣ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ)ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ 4 ΠΤΕΡΙΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΟΧΑΛΕΙΕΣ 4/1.(4 ΣΤΗ ΠΤΕΡΩΤΗ 1 ΣΤΟΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ) ΣΤΑ 4 ΜΠΟΦΟΡ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ 2-5 AMPER ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΡΧΗΓΟΣ.*

----------


## LORADE

Λοιπον καιρος να μιλησω και εγω. Στο θεμα που ανοιξα ειπα οι "ειδικοι" αποφανθησαν δεν γινεται.... στοπ.
Εδω βλεπω μια αρνητικοτητα παλι του δεν γινεται κ.τ.λ
ΘΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΚΑΚΟΣ :Angry:  ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ.
Αν δεν γινεται, καντε το οχι θεωρητικα στην πραξη και αποδειξτε το
Αν γινεται εχει καλως.
Αλλα μην πρηζετε τα @@@@@μας, θεωρητικα, χωρις να πιανετε ουτε ενα κατσαβιδι. Αν το εχετε κανει και δεν γινεται αποδειξτε το με φωτο ή τελος παντων οτι εχετε.. ΟΧΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΕ  ΛΟΓΙΑ :Cursing: 
Ειναι κακο πραγμα να παραμενετε στην εποχη του "εστωσαν...." θυμουνται οι παλαιοι
Τα ειπα και ησυχασα.....

----------


## typografos

> Λοιπον καιρος να μιλησω και εγω. *Στο θεμα που ανοιξα* ειπα οι "ειδικοι" αποφανθησαν δεν γινεται.... στοπ.
> Εδω βλεπω μια αρνητικοτητα παλι του δεν γινεται κ.τ.λ
> ΘΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΚΑΚΟΣ ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ.
> Αν δεν γινεται, καντε το οχι θεωρητικα στην πραξη και αποδειξτε το
> Αν γινεται εχει καλως.
> Αλλα μην πρηζετε τα @@@@@μας, θεωρητικα, χωρις να πιανετε ουτε ενα κατσαβιδι. Αν το εχετε κανει και δεν γινεται αποδειξτε το με φωτο ή τελος παντων οτι εχετε.. ΟΧΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΕ  ΛΟΓΙΑ
> Ειναι κακο πραγμα να παραμενετε στην εποχη του "εστωσαν...." θυμουνται οι παλαιοι
> Τα ειπα και ησυχασα.....




Ανδρέα, συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση, απλά έβαλα στο μήνυμα σου link στο θέμα που είχες ανοίξει για να καταλαβαίνουν κοι οι υπόλοιποι περί τίνος προκειται...

----------


## weather1967

Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι και να λεμε ,αν δεν το φτιαξουμε δεν ξερουμε 100% φιλε Σακη τιποτα ,δηλαδη αν δουλευει η ειναι μουφα η ολη ιστορια.
Προσωπικα ξεκινάω μια δικιά μου version σε μικρογραφια του perendev ,λογο φορτου εργασιας δεν θα υλοποιηθή σε συντομο χρονο ,αλλα παντος θα υλοποιηθη ,ετσι μονο και μονο απο περιεργεια αν δουλευει η οχι .
Συμφωνω με τον Σάκη σε ενα πραγμα μονο,στο οτι μεγαλη σημασια παιζουν, η διαταξη των μαγνητων και οι σταθεροι και οι περιστρεφομενοι.

----------


## NUKE

LORADE ,το να αποδειξεις οτι κατι δεν γινεται να γινει(οταν οντως δεν γινεται να γινει) μπορει να αποδειχτει μονο θεωρητικα.Και ειναι ακριβως αυτο που κανουμε.

Το να αποδειξεις οτι κατι γινεται γινει μπορει να γινει και θεωρητικα και πρακτικα.Και οσοι εδω μεσα πιστευουν οτι το αεικινητο μπορει να υπαρξει  δεν το αποδυκνειουν ουτε θεωρητικα ουτε πρακτικα.Μονο λενε λογια οτι μπορει να γινει αλλα δεν τους αφηνουν οι εταιρειες...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Λοιπον καιρος να μιλησω και εγω. Στο θεμα που ανοιξα ειπα οι "ειδικοι" αποφανθησαν δεν γινεται.... στοπ.
> Εδω βλεπω μια αρνητικοτητα παλι του δεν γινεται κ.τ.λ
> ΘΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΚΑΚΟΣ ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ.
> Αν δεν γινεται, καντε το οχι θεωρητικα στην πραξη και αποδειξτε το
> Αν γινεται εχει καλως.
> Αλλα μην πρηζετε τα @@@@@μας, θεωρητικα, χωρις να πιανετε ουτε ενα κατσαβιδι. Αν το εχετε κανει και δεν γινεται αποδειξτε το με φωτο ή τελος παντων οτι εχετε.. ΟΧΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΕ  ΛΟΓΙΑ
> Ειναι κακο πραγμα να παραμενετε στην εποχη του "εστωσαν...." θυμουνται οι παλαιοι
> Τα ειπα και ησυχασα.....



ποιες θεωριες φιλτατε lorade??? δλδ επειδη καποιοι εχουν την αγνοια και θελουν να δοκιμασουν να πανε στο φεγγαρι με ποδηλατα και εμεις τους λεμε να μην πανε γιατι θα πεθανουν πανω στα πεταλια εσυ μας λες οτι ειμαστε μονο τις θεωριας?? και δλδ τι? πρεπει και εμεις να παρουμε τα ποδηλατα και ξεκιναμε???? δλδ αν εγω ξεκινησω να φτιαξω ενα αεικινητο για να σας αποδειξω οτι αυτο δεν γινεται και τελικα δεν μπορεσω να το φτιαξω τι θα πειτε??? θα πειτε "εμ βεβαια... εσυ απο την αρχη ελεγες οτι δεν γιναιτε οποτε δεν προσπαθεισες να δουλεψει για να μην βγεις λαθος"...
ελεος ειπαμε μονο η θεωρια δεν αρκει... αλλα πλεον εν ετοι 2009 ακρουν ΜΟΝΟ τα λογια να αποδειξουμε οτι η γη ειναι στρογγυλη και οτι αεικινητο δεν υπαρχει.......
σορρυ κιολας αλλα υπαρχουν ΤΟΣΟ βλαμενα μυαλα που πιστευουν οτι μπορουμε να υπερνικησουμε τις τριβες????????????????? ΑΥΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΩ????? ΤΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΙΞΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΡΙΒΕΣ??????????????????????????????????????? 
ακουω κατι για λαδια και ρουλεμαν... δλδ πες μου ΠΟΣΟ ΓΕΛΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ??????? :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing: 





ελεος εδω μεσα με την αγνοια του καθενος που βγαινει και το παιζει αγωνιστης της πραγματικης γνωσης.....
να πω και εγω το δικο μου.. για αυτο και εδω στην ελλαδα δεν παμε μπροστα.. επειδη καθε ασχετος λέει το μακρι του και το κοντο του....
βαζουν ενα φαναρι με χρονικη προτεραιοτητα σε εναν δρομο με περισσοτερη κινηση και την επομενη μερα παει ενας μλκς και μιλαει για καταπατησει ανθρωπινων δικαιωματον λογο του οτι δεν αντιμετοπιζονται ολοι το ιδιο με αποτελεμα 50αμαξια καθε φορα να περιμενουν 2-3αμαξια να περασουν....

----------


## Nemmesis

και ρε παιδια εσεις που λετε οτι το αεικινητο υπαρχει γιατι δεν μπορειται να μας το αποδειξετε εστω και θεωριτηκα?

----------


## lastid

> ... δλδ επειδη καποιοι εχουν την αγνοια και θελουν να δοκιμασουν να πανε στο φεγγαρι με ποδηλατα και εμεις τους λεμε να μην πανε γιατι θα πεθανουν πανω στα πεταλια ...



Αυτό πάλι δεν το κατάλαβα... Υπάρχει φόβος να πεθάνει κανένας αν θελήσει να φτιάξει παρόμοια κατασκευή? Παναγιώτη, πραγματικά με φοβίζεις, κι ας είμαι μαζί σου...





> και δλδ τι? πρεπει και εμεις να παρουμε τα ποδηλατα και ξεκιναμε???



Γιατί, μας υποχρεώνει ο Σάκης κι εμάς να το φτιάξουμε?

----------


## jim.ni

> βαζουν ενα φαναρι με χρονικη προτεραιοτητα σε εναν δρομο με περισσοτερη κινηση και την επομενη μερα παει ενας μλκς και μιλαει για καταπατησει ανθρωπινων δικαιωματον λογο του οτι δεν αντιμετοπιζονται ολοι το ιδιο με αποτελεμα 50αμαξια καθε φορα να περιμενουν 2-3αμαξια να περασουν....



γιατί είμαι σίγουρος (αν κάνω λάθος διόρθωσε με σε παρακαλώ πολύ γιατί
δεν σε ξερω) ότι εσύ δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα με την καταπατησει τον
ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων με αποτέλεσμα να ταλαιπωρούνται εκατομμύρια 
χρήστες κινητών και να παραβιάζεται το προσωπικό απόρρητο επειδή 2-3 μακαλες επέδρασαν   :Cursing:  

(το νόμισμα έχει 2 πλευρές, εσύ βλέπεις την μια από την μεριά σου, αν θέλεις
να δεις και την άλλη πλευρά πέρνα από την άλλη , είναι απλό)

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

εγω λεω οτι ο σακις μας δουλευει ομαδικος και γελαει πισω απο το pc του :Biggrin:

----------


## KOKAR

1) ταχυμεταφορά
2) WARP Speed
3) νεκρανάσταση
4) ας βάλω και το Αεικίνητο  
είναι μερικά πράγματα που με την *σημερινή τεχνολογία* δεν μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν !
μετά από 100 η 200 χρόνια ίσως , αλλά τώρα *όχι !*

----------


## HFProject

Ξέχασες:

ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ DVD PLAYER με λιγότερα από 10 Post, από μέλος του forum.


 :Tongue2:  :Smile:

----------


## KOKAR

> Ξέχασες:
> 
> ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ DVD PLAYER με λιγότερα από 10 Post, από μέλος του forum.



+1000  :Thumbup:

----------


## LORADE

Δεν βαζω παραθεσεις για οσους απαντησαν και τους ευχαριστω. Εχω μια αρχη.... της δοκιμης. Ειδικα σε κατι που δεν στοιχιζει χρημα και απασχολει μονο χρονο απο το χομπυ μας , δεν πρεπει να μας ενοχλει.
Θα σας πω ενα παραδειγμα. Το 555 γνωριζουμε ολοι , οτι δεν εργαζεται με ταση μικροτερη των 4.5V. Μου ειχαν πει καποτε οτι εργαζεται και κατω απο τα 4V. Το εκανα και ειδα, οτι κατω απο τα 3V εργαζεται σαν super mini γεννητρια RF με διαμορφωση AM στην συχνοτητα του μονοσταθη πολυδονιτη που οριστικε  στην κανονικη ταση λειτουργιας του να εργαζετε . Κολπο- ξεκολπο το δοκιμασα και το ειδα
Λοιπον εδω πιστευω εχουμε μπερδεψει κατι, δηλαδη, κατασκευη αεικινητου με κατασκευη εναλακτικης πηγης ενεργειας με μικροτερο κοστος παρεχομενης ενεργειας απο την αποδιδωμενη. Δηλαδη τι θελω να πω.
(Θελω μονο την επιεικια σας μονο σε ενα τομεα.. ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΤΟΜΕΑ)
Θεωρω οτι οι μαγνητες, μετα Χ χρονικο διαστημα "τα φτηνουν", Θεωρω σιγουρο, οτι και τα καλυτερα ρουλεμαν , παρουσιαζουν τριβες (αυτο το γνωριζω σιγουρα), αν ομως... λεω αν, αυτη η μηχανη μπορει να δουλεψει και ... αν λεω αν, η λειτουργια της μπορει να διατηριθει (ας πουμε για Χ ωρες), ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΩΝ ειναι μικροτερο για το αποδιδωμενο εργο, σε συγκριση με το εργο που μπορουν να αποδωσουν οι  κινητηρες εσωτερικης καυσης, ανεμογεννητριες κ.τ.λ  της αυτης ισχυος?
Αν ναι, τοτε αξιζει. 
Επομενως η προσωπικη μου γνωμη ειναι. Ας παρουσιαστει ενα σχεδιο κατανοητο και ευκολα υλοποιησιμο με δεκτες ολες τις γνωμες και εμπειριες καθενος απο μας για το πως μπορει να γινει καλυτερα (και πιστευω οτι εδω υπαρχουν αρκετοι καλοι γνωστες του θεματος), οποιος θελει το φτιαχνει και μετα λεμε οτι θελουμε.
Εχουμε κανει τοσες πατατες (εγω σιγουρα .. πολυ περισσοτερες)
Μια ακομη δεν βλαπτει. 
Το προτιμω ομως, βλεποντας αλλους να παιζουν τυχερα παιχνιδια και να χανουν χρονο και χρημα στα σιγουρα... κυνηγωντας την ελπιδα. Εδω χανουμε χρονο, αποκτουμε εμπειριες
Με την καλημερα μου

----------


## KOKAR

> 1) ταχυμεταφορά
> 2) WARP Speed
> 3) νεκρανάσταση
> 4) ας βάλω και το Αεικίνητο  
> είναι μερικά πράγματα που με την *σημερινή τεχνολογία* δεν μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν !
> μετά από 100 η 200 χρόνια ίσως , αλλά τώρα *όχι !*



φυσικά ξέχασα το σημαντικοτερο !
5) *να κάνουμε έξυπνο τον George W. Bush*  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## weather1967

Ανδρέα και συνάδελφοι
Βάση αυτου του σχεδιου που σκεφτηκα ,ξεκινησα να το προχωραω το θεμα .Εκοψα με ποτυροτρυπανο μερικους κυκλους 8 cm και 9 cm διαμετρο ,τον ενα θα χρησιμοποιησω ,αλλα για πειραματα μελλοντικα εκοψα και τους αλλους.
2 ρουλεμαν απο ρολλα παραθυρων στυλ ωμεγα για να πιασουν πανω στο καθετο ξυλο ,μια ντιζα στην μεση ,και στο κεντρο το στρογγυλο κομματι ξυλο ,πανω στο ξυλο θα πιασω μαγνητακια .Και τους εξωτερικους μαγνητες θα παρω ενα PVC Φ 100 θα κοψω 2 μισοφεγαρα απο αυτο και θα βαλω εσωτερικα μαγνητες και με 2 γωνιες Γ θα πλησιαζω το PVC κοντα στον ξυλινο τροχο.
Βέβαια πιθανον βημα-βημα στην πραξη ελαφρως να αλλαξει το σχεδιο ,αλλα η βασικη ιδεα ειναι αυτη 

Ενας θεος ξερει μονο αν θα δουλεψει,αλλα για να ακονιζεται το μυαλο και να μην σκουριαζει  :Lol: 

ΥΓ : Σάκη αν μας δουλευεις θα πεσει φατούρο ομαδικό  :Lol: ,αλλα δεν βαριεσε ακονιζουμε το μυαλο μας

----------


## briko

Αϊνστάιν : δυο πράγματα δεν έχουν όρια
το σύμπαν και η ανθρώπινη ανοησία
και για το πρωτο δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος.....

----------


## LORADE

> Αϊνστάιν : δυο πράγματα δεν έχουν όρια
> το σύμπαν και η ανθρώπινη ανοησία
> και για το πρωτο δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος.....



Δεν νομιζω, τον κοπο οποιουδηποτε πρεπει να τον.... φιλοσοφουμε
Δεν θελω να περνω μερος σε αντιπαραθεσεις, αλλα το internet εχει ενα κακο.
Διαθετει ισοποσα, φιλοτιμους ανθρωπους αλλα και... καρεκλατους φιλοσοφους και για το πρωτο δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος......
Τελος παντων επειδη βλεπω οτι, το πραγμα παει να καταληξει αλλου, Στειλτε μου ΠΜ οποιος νομιζει οτι ειναι το ιδιο ανοητος σαν και μενα και να δουμε πως θα ακονιζουμε τα μυαλα μας με βλακειες μονοι μας, αλλα, χωρις κριτικες και αντιπαραθεσεις χωρις ουσια
best regards

----------


## sakis18

Γεια σας και απο μενα .
Δάκρυα χαρας τρεχουν απο τα γερασμενα και κουρασμενα ματια μου ,βλεπωντας οτι και ο weather1967 ανακαλυψε ενα καλο σχεδιο και αρχισε να το υλοποιή ,αρα ξεκιναει η κουρσα για το ποιος θα φτιαξει το καλυτερο  :Rolleyes: .
Ανδρεα μην δινεις σημασια σε κατι φιλους ονοματι brikous το μονο που ξερουν καλα ειναι να κολλάνε μπρίκια ,και μαλιστα με argon ,ασε που στο τελευταιο του post εκανε τον μουγκοΘόδωρο  :Lol: 
O φιλος Kαλωδιάκιας πετάγεται σαν Kαλικάντζαρος απο το πουθενά για να πει οτι σας δουλευω,εχει τυλιχτεί ολη μερα σαν χταποδι γυρω -γυρω απο τα καλώδια και εχει χασει επεισοδια ,και λεει αρες -μαρες - κουκουναρες .  :Lol: 
Ο φιλος Παναγιώτης Νemmesis απο Πτολεμαίδα ειναι 24-24 ωρο καθισμενος σε μια Πολυθρονα με το lap-top στα γονατα και λεει -λεει ..... οτι του κατέβει ,δεν ξερει να ξεχωρισει μια σεγα απο ενα δράπανο  :Lol: ,τον εχω παρομοιάσει σαν τον παλιο προεδρο τον Ρούσβελτ που παντα καθοταν σε μια πολυθρόνα,και απλα μιλαγε δεν εκανε τιποτα αλλο  :Lol: .

Παιδες δεν θελω παρεξηγηθήτε,απλα εχω ανεπτυγμενη την αισθηση του καλου χιουμορ,και οτι λεω το λεω καλοπροαιρετα και με στυλ χαβαλέ

Συνεχιζεται .....

----------


## briko

και ανιστόρητος .
Ο τότε πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ ήταν παράλυτος  από πολιομυελίτιδα  δεν καθόταν γιατί  βαριόταν

----------


## Capacitor

> Γεια σας και απο μενα .
> Δάκρυα χαρας τρεχουν απο τα γερασμενα και κουρασμενα ματια μου ,



Γερασμενα και κουρασμενα ματια?
γιατι ποσο εισαι?
18 χρονων παπους πρεπει να εισαι.
Αν εχεις συμπληρωσει 10.500 βγαινεις ανετα στη συνταξη.
Κανονικη οχι μειωμενη

----------


## weather1967

Προχώρησα λιγο παρακατω την κατασκευη τοποθετηθηκε η ντιζα στα ρουλεμαν και πιαστηκε με παξιμαδια ,o φιλος Δημητρης απο Θεσσαλονικη lastid μου θυμισε πως στα βιβλιοπωλεια υπαρχουν μικροι μαγνητες πηγα και πηρα οσους ειχε αλλα δυστυχως δεν φτασανε ,και μου ειπε οτι θα φερει αυριο μεθαυριο ,βλεπανε εναν τρελλο να παιρνει 24 μαγνητακια  :Lol: ,μικρο λιγο το μεγεθος τους αλλα βλεπουμε στην πραξη τι παιζει ,αλλα μαλλον θα με βοηθησει ο Δημητρης να παραγειλουμε απο Γερμανια πιο μεγαλους ,και τους κολλησα εν παση περιπτωση τους μικρους με θερμη σιλικονη πανω στον ξυλινο τροχο .
Βεβαια τους μαγνητες τους εβαλα ευθεια με τον τροχο και δεν εκανα μια μικρη κλιση,αλλα αυτα θα τα δουμε στην πραξη να φτιαξω και το εξωτερικο τμημα και μετα θα πεσουν αρκετες αλλαγες πριν πουμε οτι δεν δουλευει οριστικα.

YΓ 1: Σάκη 18 ολο εργα λες και εργα αλλα δεν βλεπω ακομα τα δικά σου χα χα χα.
ΥΓ 2 :Ανδρέα δεν πειραζει καλυτερα να τα λεμε ολα εδώ,ετσι και αλλιώς δεν υποστηρήζω οτι θα γυριζει αυτο το πραγμα 100% σαν τον μικρό Σάκη ,απλα το φτιαχνω βημα-βημα και μεχρι οπου εχω φτασει ενημερώνω,ούτε κοιτάω να το κανω μυστικά για να παρω καμμια ευρεσιτεχνία ,για το κεφι μας το κανουμε και για το χόμπυ μας,και στο τελος αν δεν γυρναει αλάτι και ξύδι που λενε  :Wink: ,τουλαχιστον το παλεψαμε.

----------


## LORADE

Δημητρη ελεγξες τις πολικοτητες στους μαγνητες, πριν τους τοποθετησεις? Νομιζω, οτι πρεπει ολοι να εχουν προς τα εξω ή το Βορειο τους πολο ή τον Νοτιο τους πολο. Προσωπικα και εγω βλεπω επιτυχια μηδαμινη, αλλα ολα τα λεφτα ειναι το μερακι που διαθετεις και η ταξη που τα συναρμολογεις. Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο.
Με βλεπω να ξεκινω, λιαν συντομως και εγω.Περιμενω τα αποτελεσμα σου και αν δεν πετυχει, θα βγει νεα version :Lol: 
Σε τελικη φαση, οποιο και αν ειναι το αποτελεσμα , τα δικα μας θα ειναι γ@@@@α φατσικως σε συγκριση με τις πατατες που παρουσιαζουν αλλοι στο youtube

----------


## dbsjro

> Σε τελικη φαση, οποιο και αν ειναι το αποτελεσμα , τα δικα μας θα ειναι γ@@@@α φατσικως σε συγκριση με τις πατατες που παρουσιαζουν αλλοι στο youtube




αχαχαχαχαχα
Εν κατακλειδι μονο αυτο θα μεινει :Tongue2:

----------


## weather1967

Ανδρέα ναι βρε συ εννοείται ,και καλα το τονισες γιατι ολα τα μαγνητακια δεν ειχαν την ιδια πολικοτητα μεσα στο χρυσο περιβλημα ,με αποτελεσμα να τα βγαλω ψιλοκοβοντας το απο την ακρη και να τα γυρισω αναποδα .
Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια,ανεμενε να δουμε πως θα τα παω εγώ,και αν κανω μιά τρυπα στο νερό ,αναλαμβάνεις εσύ δράση  :Smile: .
Η αν θες το ξεκινάς και εσύ ,και παμε πακέτο μαζί και βλεπουμε τι γινετε,καθ οδόν.
Αύτό με το youtube το παρατήρησα και εγώ οτι οι κατασκευές οι περισσοτερες ειναι κατω του μετριου,καθώς και τα αποτελεσματα τους ειναι για κλαματα,στην θεση τους παντος ουτε κατα διανοια θα ανεβαζα βιντεο αν ειχα τα ιδια αποτελεσματα  :Biggrin: .
Η θα γινει κατι κανονι ,η θα παει ακλαφτο χα χα χα !!,
Ηδη με ενα μαγνητακη που κανω δοκιμες ψιλογυριζει στην απωθηση ακολουθωντας βεβαια εγω με το χερι τα αλλα μαγνητακια,αλλα εχω ξεμεινη απο μαγνητακια μου λειπουν 3 απο τον τροχο και καμμια 10 αρια ισως και παραπανω για τα πλευρικα κινουμενα,να δουμε ποτε θα φερει,αλλα και αν ειναι μουφομαγνητακια,8 mm διαμετρο χ 4 mm υψος ειναι που τα μετρησα με το παχύμετρο ,το Γερμανικο site εχει κατι καλά 15 mm x 8 mm εκει πιστεύω οι πιθανοτητες ειναι καλυτερες για γυρισμα ,θα του αλλάξουμε τα φωτα παντος πριν καταθεσουμε τα οπλα  :Wink:  :Biggrin:

----------


## LORADE

> ....Η αν θες το ξεκινάς και εσύ ,και παμε πακέτο μαζί και βλεπουμε τι γινετε,καθ οδόν......



 Θα το ξεκινουσα και εγω, αλλαααααααα...... ειμαι διακοπεεεεεες, μεχρι 8 Αυγουστου και προσπαθω τωρα να..... μαγνητισω τα ατιμα τα ψαρια.
Σοβαρολογω τωρα, αψαρευτος δεν μενω :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  Τα 36gr ψαρια καθημερινα για να τρωνε τα παιδια.... τα εχω σιγουρα καθε μερα :Biggrin:

----------


## KOKAR

ένα υποθετικό σενάριο .....
ας πούμε ότι το φτιάχνετε και γυρνάει.....
ας πούμε τώρα ότι παίρνετε ισχυρούς μαγνήτες και κάνετε ένα μικρο
όχημα να γυρίζει σιγά σιγά
ας πούμε ότι παίρνετε πανίσχυρους μαγνήτες και τους βάζετε στο
όχημα και αυτό αρχίζει να κινείτε
δεν θα φτάσετε και πολύ μακριά......και αυτό γιατί θα έχετε μαζέψει
όλα τα μεταλλικά αντικείμενα στην πορεία σας!
π.χ κλειδιά, κέρματα και στο τέλος θα κολλήσετε και σε καμιά μεταλλική 
κολόνα !

----------


## weather1967

> Θα το ξεκινουσα και εγω, αλλαααααααα...... ειμαι διακοπεεεεεες, μεχρι 8 Αυγουστου και προσπαθω τωρα να..... μαγνητισω τα ατιμα τα ψαρια.
> Σοβαρολογω τωρα, αψαρευτος δεν μενω Τα 36gr ψαρια καθημερινα για να τρωνε τα παιδια.... τα εχω σιγουρα καθε μερα



Χά χά χα ωραιο αυτο,ο καλυτερος της παρεας εισαι ,κατσε και εκει μην το κουνας καθολου,και ασε εμας εδώ να ψηνομαστε σαν χταποδια απο την ζεστη  :Biggrin: ,και να κανουμε κατασκευές,
Αντε και καλες ψαριές,καλα να περνάς  :Smile:

----------


## LORADE

> ένα υποθετικό σενάριο .....
> ας πούμε ότι το φτιάχνετε και γυρνάει.....
> ας πούμε τώρα ότι παίρνετε ισχυρούς μαγνήτες και κάνετε ένα μικρο
> όχημα να γυρίζει σιγά σιγά
> ας πούμε ότι παίρνετε πανίσχυρους μαγνήτες και τους βάζετε στο
> όχημα και αυτό αρχίζει να κινείτε
> δεν θα φτάσετε και πολύ μακριά......και αυτό γιατί θα έχετε μαζέψει
> όλα τα μεταλλικά αντικείμενα στην πορεία σας!
> π.χ κλειδιά, κέρματα και στο τέλος θα κολλήσετε και σε καμιά μεταλλική 
> κολόνα !



Σωστος!!! Αν το υποθετικο σου σεναριο πετυχει, πως θα χρησιμοποιηθει το οχημα , οταν ψαρευει ολα τα μεταλλικα αντικειμενα??? Ψαρευει :Rolleyes:  Ψαρευει :Rolleyes:  ΘΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ Ως ΕΞΩΛΕΜΒΙΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΨΑΡΕΜΑ... Αμ δε!!!
2. θα προωθηθει στους γυφτους να ψαρευουν παλιοσιδερα

----------


## KOKAR

μόνο μην κάνετε την δοκιμή έξω από καμιά οικοδομή γιατί εκεί έχουν 
σφυριά, πρόκες και όχι μόνο.....

----------


## weather1967

> μόνο μην κάνετε την δοκιμή έξω από καμιά οικοδομή γιατί εκεί έχουν 
> σφυριά, πρόκες και όχι μόνο.....



 :Lol:  :Lol:  Eγραψες Κώστα,αστα ο μικρός Σάκης μας μπριζωσε για τα καλά,και στο τελος θα κανουμε και καμμια πατέντα με βιομαγνήτες μπας και πιασει καλυτερα τοπο  :Lol:

----------


## lastid

Τελικά το αεικίνητο έγινε και είναι αυτό το topic μου φαίνεται....
Δημήτρη, η ιδέα για τα βιβλιοπωλεία ήταν του Σάκη. Η παραγγελία από Γερμανία πάντως θα γίνει (υπάρχουν αρκετές ιδέες για πειραματισμό με τους μαγνήτες σχετικές με ανεμογεννήτριες κλπ), οπότε τα ξαναλέμε μέσα στις μέρες αυτές.

----------


## gsmaster

Πω πω κοντά 30 σελίδες θέμα και ακόμα τσακώνεστε αν δουλεύει ή όχι.

Όσοι θέλουν ας το δοκιμάσουν και να ποστάρουν μόνο πρόοδο ή / και αποτελέσματα!
Όσοι θέλουν απλά να πουν ότι δεν θα δουλέψει ας κρατηθούν. Δεν θα πουν κάτι καινούριο.


Αν δεν σας ενδιαφέρει το θέμα απλά μην το διαβάζετε, προσπεράστε το!

----------


## ALAMAN

Βρε παιδιά αντί να προσπαθείται να αποδείξετε κάτι το οποίο οι μηχανικοί και επιστήμονες έχουν αποδείξει (οτι δεν γίνεται) εδώ και χρόνια γιατί δεν ασχολείστε με κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει?
Σε μια περιπλάνηση στο youtube πέτυχα πάνω σε ένα βίντεο ασύρματης μεταφοράς ισχύος σε έναν κινητήρα. Είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον και σκεύτομε να πειραματιστώ λίγο μιας και τωρα τελευταία έτυχε να ασχοληθώ με υψηλότερες τάσεις. Είναι το λεγόμενο "Tesla coil" !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdnTMtkVNzg&feature=related"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jdnTMtkVNzg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jdnTMtkVNzg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/ame]

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Αει-κινητο ειναι αυτό που θα κινείται για πάντα.Γιατί να μην θεωρήσουμε ως αεικίνητο έναν κομήτη που παίρνει ενέργεια απο τα βαρυτικά πεδία πλανητών ή αστεριών και (θεωρητικά) κινείται αιώνια? 'Οσο για την προτεινόμενη κατασκευή δεν υπολογίζονται πουθενά οι απώλειες από την θερμότητα και το πώς αυτές θα αναπληρωθούν.

----------


## LORADE

Δημητρη αλλον ενα tip (Οι μεγαλες ιδεες ερχονται, οταν τα ψαρια σε σνομπαρουν και δεν τσιμπανε). Τα μαγνητακια στην περιφερεια , πρεπει ή δυνατον να βρισκονται τοποθετημενα , ολα σε ιδιο υψος. Αυτος επιτυγχανεται οτνα κατα την κολληση τους, εχονται σε πληρη επαφη με την περιφερεια του ξυλου. Νομιζω αυτο ομως το εχεις κανει (Ο καλιτεχνης και μαστορας φαινεται απο την αρχη :Rolleyes: ). Αλλο που με φοβιζει!!! Μηπως επρεπε να εχουν καποια κληση? :Confused1: 
Εχω αγωνια, γιατι αν αποτυχεις, το βαρος πεφτει μετα σε μας για την συνεχεια. (Προσωπικα τα παω καλα στα μαστορεματα τα παω σκ@@α στους μαγνητες)
Κανονιστε επιτυχια, να μην φαμε κραξιμο :Sad:  απο τους .... θεωρητικους :Cursing:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Γιατί, μας υποχρεώνει ο Σάκης κι εμάς να το φτιάξουμε?



μα αυτο δεν μας λεει οταν λεει οτι ειμαστε μονο θεωριες? αλλιος δεν το καταλαβαινει ο ανθρωπος

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ο φιλος Παναγιώτης Νemmesis απο Πτολεμαίδα ειναι 24-24 ωρο καθισμενος σε μια Πολυθρονα με το lap-top στα γονατα και λεει -λεει ..... οτι του κατέβει ,δεν ξερει να ξεχωρισει μια σεγα απο ενα δράπανο ,τον εχω παρομοιάσει σαν τον παλιο προεδρο τον Ρούσβελτ που παντα καθοταν σε μια πολυθρόνα,και απλα μιλαγε δεν εκανε τιποτα αλλο .



λοιπον επειδη απο οτι βλεπω δεν εισαι ατομο που μπορει να καταλαβει αν καποιος εχει καποιες γνωσεις... ειπα και εγω να στο δωσω να καταλαβει οπως μπορεις δλδ με εικονες οτι ξερω να ξεχωριζω την σεγα απο το δραπανο

μηχανολογικα:
χειροποιητο κοφλερ με τον συμπιεστη παρμενο απο νταλικα
http://img195.imageshack.us/i/dsc00021q.jpg/
ε πρεπει να ξερω και απο τροχο-ηλεκτροκοληση και λιγα ηλεκτρολογικα

μετατροπη σε gillera runner 180 να ερθει το μοτερ ποιο "πισω" 10cm
http://img141.imageshack.us/i/dsc00018wfm.jpg/
χωρις να ανοιχτει ουτε μια τρυπα αλλα ουτε και κολληματα στο σασι
inox 5mm 

στο χωριο εχω και ενα καρτακι που ειχα κανει... αν δεν βαριεμε θα ανεβασω φοτο...

ηλεκτρονικα:
απο τις πρωτες μου επαφες με το αθλημα ανακατασκευη ενυσχητη marantz μαζι με το θειο μου οπου εμαθα και καποιες βασικες αρχες
http://img16.imageshack.us/i/dsc00027ifl.jpg/


τροφοδοτικο πρωτη  μου καταστευη στα 14 με την βοηθεια του θειου μου
http://img141.imageshack.us/i/dsc00020i.jpg/
ακομα και το σασι χειροποιητο

----------


## Nemmesis

συνεχεια  







 η πρωτη κατασκευη φτιαγμενη μονο απο μενα
http://img41.imageshack.us/i/dsc00026q.jpg/
τα φωτα του κιτ για το ποδηλατο μου σχεδιο απο καποιο τευχος του περιοδικου  "τεχνικη εκλογη"
http://img30.imageshack.us/i/dsc00025ryt.jpg/
δες ημερομηνια και δικαιολογισε τα κωλληματα μου

 απο τα πρωτα μου βηματα στους μC 
http://img37.imageshack.us/i/dsc00022n.jpg/

 ο πακγος μου με μερικες απο την πλακετες που εχω σχεδιασει
http://img195.imageshack.us/i/dsc00023ela.jpg/


 μια απο τις ποιο λεπτες πλακετε που εχω κανει
http://img38.imageshack.us/i/dsc00029heq.jpg/




 αποτελεσμα: ε μαλλον ξερω απο σεγα και δραπανο... ελπιζω να το καταλαβες και εσυ...
 εσυ ολες οι πατεντες σου περιεχουν ξυλοβιδες ντιζες παξιμαδια και μονοτικη ταινια?

 εγω κλεινω εδω

 υγ. δεν ανεχομαι ατομα που δεν ειναι ικανα να παρουν ενα πτυχιο να αποκαλουν αυτους που εχουν χαρτια "θεωριτικους".... (χμ... αυτο μαλλον δεν ακουστικε ωραια.. σωστα??) οποτε οπως εχουμε *αξιους ανθρωπους χωρις χαρτια* εχουμε και *αξιους με χαρτια* και επισης οπως εχουμε *αχρηστους με χαρτια* εχουμε και *αρχηστους χωρις χαρτια*...δεν μπορουμε να βαλουμε καποιον σε καποια κατηγορια χωρις να τον ξερουμε καλα... εγω sakis18 κρινω και μιλαω συγκεκριμενα για ΜΙΑ σκεψη σου που ειναι λαθος και σου απανταω βαση καποιων αξιοματων στα οποια βασιζεται ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ το συμπαν μας τωρα αν εσυ απλα δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις δεν φταιω εγω ουτε σε σταματισα απο το να κανεις τα πειραματα σου... αλλα δεν σου επιτρεπω να μιλησεις ξανα ετσι για το ατομο μου... αν πω κατι και εισαι αντιθετος με αυτο τοτε μπορεις να μου μιλησεις ΜΟΝΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ για αυτο το θεμα και μαλιστα να μην μιλας για καρεκλες και λαπτοπ... το μονο που δειχνεις με αυτο ειναι οτι απλα δεν βρισκεις πραγματικα επιχειρηματα...

----------


## Nemmesis

ελεος... τωρα ειδα οτι πηγε ο sakis18 για BANaki :Wub:  :Crying:  :Glare:

----------


## NUKE

LOL.Γιατι? 

Οι εταιρειες θα φταινε μαλλον...Αρε shell....


edit:Διαβασα για το ban.Και ειχε πλακα ωφειλω να πω...

----------


## GR_KYROS

(Τραβάτε με και ας κλαίω ) λέει το ρητό, αυτό μου θυμίζει αυτό το θέμα.
Πολλοί το αγάπησαν, πολλοί το μίσησαν, άλλοι απορούν γιατί είναι ακόμα τόσο επίκαιρο εδώ στο forum
Προσωπικά δηλώνω χωρίς ντροπή ότι έχω ασχοληθεί και ασχολούμαι με το θέμα.
Επίσης δηλώνω ότι πιστεύω πως δεν μας τα έχουν πει όλα, και βέβαια είναι πολλά που δεν ξέρουμε και δεν θέλουν να τα μάθουμε.
Επίσης δεν ασπάζομαι το πίστευε και μην ερευνάς
Και τέλος κάπου έχω μια φωτογραφία με τον παππού μου, όταν ήμουν Παιδί και φτιάξαμε μαζί την πρώτη σουπερ ουαου κατασκευή (ηλεκτρικό κάρο) άμα την βρω θα σας την δήξω. :Smile: 

Αααα 3ων χρονών μπάλωσα και την σαμπρέλα του ποδηλάτου μου….
Τελικά μήπως είμαι διάνοια ?????

----------


## tzitzikas

> Γεια σας και απο μενα .
> Δάκρυα χαρας τρεχουν απο τα γερασμενα και κουρασμενα ματια μου ,βλεπωντας οτι και ο weather1967 ανακαλυψε ενα καλο σχεδιο και αρχισε να το υλοποιή ,αρα ξεκιναει η κουρσα για το ποιος θα φτιαξει το καλυτερο .
> Ανδρεα μην δινεις σημασια σε κατι φιλους ονοματι brikous το μονο που ξερουν καλα ειναι να κολλάνε μπρίκια ,και μαλιστα με argon ,ασε που στο τελευταιο του post εκανε τον μουγκοΘόδωρο 
> O φιλος Kαλωδιάκιας πετάγεται σαν Kαλικάντζαρος απο το πουθενά για να πει οτι σας δουλευω,εχει τυλιχτεί ολη μερα σαν χταποδι γυρω -γυρω απο τα καλώδια και εχει χασει επεισοδια ,και λεει αρες -μαρες - κουκουναρες . 
> Ο φιλος Παναγιώτης Νemmesis απο Πτολεμαίδα ειναι 24-24 ωρο καθισμενος σε μια Πολυθρονα με το lap-top στα γονατα και λεει -λεει ..... οτι του κατέβει ,δεν ξερει να ξεχωρισει μια σεγα απο ενα δράπανο ,τον εχω παρομοιάσει σαν τον παλιο προεδρο τον Ρούσβελτ που παντα καθοταν σε μια πολυθρόνα,και απλα μιλαγε δεν εκανε τιποτα αλλο .
> 
> Παιδες δεν θελω παρεξηγηθήτε,απλα εχω ανεπτυγμενη την αισθηση του καλου χιουμορ,και οτι λεω το λεω καλοπροαιρετα και με στυλ χαβαλέ
> 
> Συνεχιζεται .....



sakis18 εγω σε στηρίζω. ξεκίνα την κατασκευή για να προσθέσεις το όνομά σου στο πάνθεον των μεγάλων επιστημόνων. η σειρά θα είναι edison, tesla,faraday, maxwell, marconi, sakis18 κτλ.  :Hammer:  :Boo hoo!:  :Brick wall: 
HFProject:
Και ο Tesla καμμένος ήταν...   		
(HFProject έγραψες)

----------


## HFProject

Όσον αφορά τους μαγνήτες:

Μία πιθανή εφαρμογή η οποία βέβαια απέχει από το αεικίνητο θα ήταν να εφαρμοστούν κάτω από μία μηχανή (π.χ. παπί) με σκοπό να συλλέγουν όλα τα μεταλλικά αντικείμενα από το δρόμο πριν καρφωθούν στο πίσω λάστιχο, όπου συνήθως καταλήγουν.

Βέβαια ακόμα και έτσι υπάρχουν και τα πριτσίνια ή άλλα μη μαγνητικά υλικά τα οποία θα έκαναν τη ζημιά.

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

γτ εφαγε ban ο σακις;

----------


## stom

> Όσον αφορά τους μαγνήτες:
> 
> Μία πιθανή εφαρμογή η οποία βέβαια απέχει από το αεικίνητο θα ήταν να εφαρμοστούν κάτω από μία μηχανή (π.χ. παπί) με σκοπό να συλλέγουν όλα τα μεταλλικά αντικείμενα από το δρόμο πριν καρφωθούν στο πίσω λάστιχο, όπου συνήθως καταλήγουν.
> 
> Βέβαια ακόμα και έτσι υπάρχουν και τα πριτσίνια ή άλλα μη μαγνητικά υλικά τα οποία θα έκαναν τη ζημιά.



Και αμα περασει πανω απο καμμια σχαρα και τη σηκωσει?

----------


## Nemmesis

α και sakis18 (ναι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το βλεπεις αυτο) ελπιζω μετα τις διακοπες σου οταν μας ξαναρθεις να φερεις καμια φοτο και εσυ απο την κατασκευη σου γιατι και στο κατο κατο μονο λογια εισαι οτι γινεται... αλλα ατομα που ουτε καν ειχαν μιλησει ηδη ανεβασαν εικονες και μπραβο τους που τουλαχιστον ασχολουνται πραγματικα.. κανε και καμια βουτια για μας..

----------


## gdimis

ρε παιδια,sorry κιολας......τι ειναι αυτο το 'αεικινητο';;;χαθηκα στα 250τοσα μυνηματα και δε καταλαβαινω ...τι προσπαθειτε να φτιαξετε;;

----------


## weather1967

> Δημητρη αλλον ενα tip (Οι μεγαλες ιδεες ερχονται, οταν τα ψαρια σε σνομπαρουν και δεν τσιμπανε). Τα μαγνητακια στην περιφερεια , πρεπει ή δυνατον να βρισκονται τοποθετημενα , ολα σε ιδιο υψος. Αυτος επιτυγχανεται οτνα κατα την κολληση τους, εχονται σε πληρη επαφη με την περιφερεια του ξυλου. Νομιζω αυτο ομως το εχεις κανει (Ο καλιτεχνης και μαστορας φαινεται απο την αρχη). Αλλο που με φοβιζει!!! Μηπως επρεπε να εχουν καποια κληση?
> Εχω αγωνια, γιατι αν αποτυχεις, το βαρος πεφτει μετα σε μας για την συνεχεια. (Προσωπικα τα παω καλα στα μαστορεματα τα παω σκ@@α στους μαγνητες)
> Κανονιστε επιτυχια, να μην φαμε κραξιμο απο τους .... θεωρητικους



 
Ανδρέα ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι τα πραγματα κατα πασα πιθανοτητα πρεπει να εχουν και καποια κλιση οι μαγνητες οπως βλεπω απο την γεννητρια perendev,θα τα βαλω πρωτα ισια να δω τι γινετε, και μετα θα πεσουν 1002 αλλαγες ως προς την κλιση και τα κενα μεταξυ τους ακομα,μια απο τα ιδια και εγω Ανδρεα δεν ξερω απο μαγνητες ιδιαιτερα εκτος τα βασικα.
Δουλεψει δεν δουλεψει το δικο μου σε παροτρυνω να το προσπαθησεις παντος  :Wink: .

Δημητρη απο Πάτρα ,για να μην μπερδευομαστε αεικινητο δεν υπαρχει συμφωνα με τις θεωριες της φυσικης ,εγω απλα προσπαθω να φτιαξω σε πολυ μικρογραφια βεβαια ,μια γεννητρια perendev ,που αυτο δεν ειναι αεικινητο λογο οτι παιρνει ενεργεια απο τους μαγνητες ,που καποια στιγμη αυτοι θα απομαγνητιστουν 

Κοιτα στο παρακατω λινκ σχετικα με την γεννητρια perendev

http://www.fdp.nu/perendev/default.asp

YΓ 1: Ακομα να φερει το βιβλιοπωλειο μικρα μαγνητακια για να ξεκινησω δοκιμες .
ΥΓ 2: Σάκη οπως προειπε και ο Παναγιώτης περιμενουμε φωτος απο την κατασκευή σου μετά τις διακοπές σου  :Smile:

----------


## LORADE

> ......Δουλεψει δεν δουλεψει το δικο μου σε παροτρυνω να το προσπαθησεις παντος....... .



Γυριζω απο διακοπες 8 Αυγουστου. Μετα απο 14 χρονια, αποφασισα να το ριξω , λιγο περισσοτερο εξω :Biggrin: . Αμεσως μετα ξεκινω την κατασκευη.
Απλα εδω που βρισκομαι, εχω χρονο για σκεψεις , ως προς την υλοποιηση.
Σκεπτομαι, αντι για ρουλεμαν, να χρησιμοποιησω, ακιδες με κωνους επαφης. Εχει ακομη λιγοτερη τριβη, ολο το συστημα.
Το μεγαλο προβλημα ειναι η κλιση των μαγνητων, οπως και η ομοιομορφη αλληλεπιδραση με τους εξωτερικους μαγνητες. Κατι εχω σκεφτει, αλλα στην πραξη θα φανει.
Αν πετυχει, λεω αν... βλεπουμε την συνεχεια. Εμεις θα το προσπαθησουμε :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## tzitzikas

προτείνω στους υπευθύνους του φορυμ να δωθεί χάρη στον σακις. είχα ρίξει τρελό γέλιο.

----------


## SV1EDG

> προτείνω στους υπευθύνους του φορυμ να δωθεί χάρη στον σακις. είχα ρίξει τρελό γέλιο.



Μόλις διάβασα το θέμα και τα μηνύματα.Συμφωνώ με τον tzitzika.Πολύ γέλιο.Αφεση εδώ και τώρα.Να φτιαχτούμε λίγο πριν τις διακοπές.  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## weather1967

Καλησπερα και παλι 
Συνεχισα λιγο την ξυλοκατασκευή τελικα για τα πλαινα κινουμενα ,διαλεξα για καλυτερα τα ημικυκλια περισσεματα που ειχα ανοιξη τρυπες με το ποτυροτρυπανο για τα διαφορα μεγεθοι τροχων ,τα εκοψα στην μεση (εκανα 2 μισοφέγγαρα), ακομα δεν τα εχω στερεωσει μονιμα ,απλα τα τοποθετησα για να δειτε πως σκεφτομαι να κανω την εφαρμογη ,πρωτα θα τοποθετηθουν οι μαγνητες εσωτερικα τους και μετα βαση αποστασεων θα δω ποιο ταιριαζει καλυτερα στον τροχο εχω κοψει διαφορα μεγεθη .Κατω απο αυτα θα βαλω καποιο ξυλινο πατακη να τα σηκωσω λιγο για να ερθουν κεντρο ,κολλημα με σιλικονη πατακη -πλαινο κινουμενο ,και μετα θα σκεφτω την κινηση των πλαινων κινουμενων επι του εργου πως θα το εφαρμοσω .
Ανδρεα πολυ μου αρεσει ιδεα σου για την μειωσει των τριβων πολυ έξυπνη  :Wink: ,προχωράμε γερά στην ξυλουργικη ,με το αποτελεσμα θελω να δώ τι θα γινει χα χα χα !!.

----------


## jimk

ξεμπαναρε το σακι να δουμε τι εχει να φτιαξει γιατι καμια φορα δεν ξερεις πλακα πλακα αλα απο κολοφαρδια μπορει να δουμε τιποτα κουφο ειναι και καλοκαιρι κανει ζεστη....και σι ρε σακι αστους να λενε 
αποστομοσε τους αμα καταφερεις να φτιαξεις αυτο που λες που στο ευχομαι.αλα χλωμο το βλεπω...

----------


## Thanos10

Εμενα δεν μου αρεσει στα ρουλεμαν κατι δεν το βλεπω βεβαια καλα τα παξιμαδια τα εβαλες για να κρατουν τον αξωνα δεν ξερω αλλα θα εχεις μεγαλες τριβες.

----------


## Thanos10

Και κατι που ξεχασα να σου πω μπραβο για την προσπαθεια αν δουλεψει η οχι.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Δημήτρη αυτό το πράγμα δεν θα δουλέψει, έχει πολλά σφάλματα,
 συγκεκριμένα είναι όλο ένα λάθος,
 αλλά μ’ αρέσεις είσαι τελείως τρελός συνέχισε  :Smile:

----------


## weather1967

Να ειστε καλα και ευχαριστώ 
Παιδια παντα σεβαστες οι αποψεις σας,και μεσα απο ενα διαλογο ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αυξανουν οι πιθανοτητες για να γυρισει ο τροχος ,ειμαι υπερ του ομαδικου πνευματος και ειδικα σε τετοιες περιεργες κατασκευές.

Θάνο οντως υπαρχουν τριβές αλλα οχι τρομερες για να μπορεσει να κανει μια πληρη στροφη ο κυκλος ,και ολα αυτα εννοειται με το χερι που τεσταρω το γυρισμα του .Το παξιμαδι μεσα και εξω απο το ρουλεμαν δεν ακουμπαει σε κινουμενα μερη απλα γυριζει και αυτο μαζι με την ντιζα.

Βαγγέλη επειδή εχεις μεγαλες γνωσεις σε τετοια θεματα μηχανικής και οχι μονο απο οτι διαβαζω στα post σου,και η γνωμη σου μετραει πολυ για μενα,μπορεις να μου πεις τα λαθη ,ουτως ωστε αν δεν γυριζει και μπορώ βεβαια να τα διορθώσω ? 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Thansavv

Γεια σου Δημήτρη και μπράβο σου που το ψάχνεις στην πράξη και όχι μόνο στη θεωρία... Μαγνητάκια σχετικά ισχυρά και μικρά μπορείς να βρείς από τα παιχνίδια τα GeoMag, π.χ.
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.999177

Βάζω και μιά φωτογραφία να δεις πως είναι εσωτερικά. Αυτά τα στρογγυλά μαγνητάκια είναι νομίζω αρκετά ισχυρά για τις δοκιμές που θέλεις να κάνεις.

Καλή συνέχεια και επιτυχία... :Smile:

----------


## LORADE

Εγω τα μονα που θελω να προσθεσω ειναι
1.Μπραβο Δημητρη, δουλευει -ξεδουλευει χαλαλι του. Μονο η εμφανιση του σε συνδιασμο με τις εξυπνες, απλες λυσεις, δειχνει οτι ορισμενοι ανθρωποι εχουν το μερακι μεσα τους, σε αυτο που φτιαχνουν
2. Βοηθηστε τον Δημητρη, οσο μπορειτε. Η ομαδικη εργασια, ισως δωσει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες επιτυχιας
3. Δημητρη μην ξεχασεις τα εξωτερικα μαγνητακια να τα δοκιμασεις πριν το κολημα στα ημισφαιρια, ενα προς ενα να εχουν την ιδια διευθυνση πολικοτητας
4. Ποιος θα με βοηθησει στο ερωτημα :Rolleyes: ???? *ΤΑ ΨΑΡΙΑ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ??? ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ 4 ΩΡΕΣ ΨΑΡΕΜΑ ΕΠΙΑΣΑ ΤΑ @@@@@ Κανενα κυκλωμα τα τραβαω τα ψαρια ρε παιδια. Ειδος ηλεκτρονικης μαλαγρας. Πες τε το, οπως θελετε. Η αψαρια μου.... παει συνεφο*
Υ.Γ Στο ερωτημα μου Νο4.... δεχομαι μονο σοβαρες προτασεις :Lol:

----------


## weather1967

Eυχαριστώ Θανάση ,τα ειδα αυτα τα μαγνητακια αλλα ειναι λιγο ακριβα 17 ευρώ και δεν ειναι πανω απο 12 αν ειδα καλα.
Ανδρεα αυτο ακριβως σκεφτομαι να κανω πριν τα κολλησω μονιμα, σκεφτηκα να τα τυλιξω με κανα ζελοτειπ ,η κατι παρεμφερη για να δοκιμαζω θεσεις .
Για το ερωτημα 4 μπας και δεν τους βαζεις καλο δολωμα ? η σηκωνεσε αργα για ψάρεμα ?  :Lol:  παντος ευχομαι καλη ψαρια ,αν εισαι προς Αιγαιο μερια ,ανατολικη Στερεα ,Ανατολικη Πελλοπονησο, Κρητη με αυτο το μελτεμι που επιασε(και θα κρατηση μεχρι και την αλλη βδομαδα με μια διακοπη το Σάββατο) οτι και να κανεις δεν γινετε τιποτα  :Lol:

----------


## gdimis

> Ανδρέα ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι τα πραγματα κατα πασα πιθανοτητα πρεπει να εχουν και καποια κλιση οι μαγνητες οπως βλεπω απο την γεννητρια perendev,θα τα βαλω πρωτα ισια να δω τι γινετε, και μετα θα πεσουν 1002 αλλαγες ως προς την κλιση και τα κενα μεταξυ τους ακομα,μια απο τα ιδια και εγω Ανδρεα δεν ξερω απο μαγνητες ιδιαιτερα εκτος τα βασικα.
> Δουλεψει δεν δουλεψει το δικο μου σε παροτρυνω να το προσπαθησεις παντος .
> 
> Δημητρη απο Πάτρα ,για να μην μπερδευομαστε αεικινητο δεν υπαρχει συμφωνα με τις θεωριες της φυσικης ,εγω απλα προσπαθω να φτιαξω σε πολυ μικρογραφια βεβαια ,μια γεννητρια perendev ,που αυτο δεν ειναι αεικινητο λογο οτι παιρνει ενεργεια απο τους μαγνητες ,που καποια στιγμη αυτοι θα απομαγνητιστουν 
> 
> Κοιτα στο παρακατω λινκ σχετικα με την γεννητρια perendev
> 
> http://www.fdp.nu/perendev/default.asp
> 
> ...



εγω βλεπω ενα συστημα που ισοροπει,και οταν μετακινειθει απο το σημειο ισοροπιας κινειται..δε βλεπω καμια παραγωγη ενεργειας απο τους μαγνητες(πως θα ηταν δυνατο αφου οι μαγνητες δεν εχουν ενεργεια :Wink: τσπ η κατασκευη σου κατα τα αλλα ειναι ομορφη...

----------


## LORADE

> εγω βλεπω ενα συστημα που ισοροπει,και οταν μετακινειθει απο το σημειο ισοροπιας κινειται..δε βλεπω καμια παραγωγη ενεργειας απο τους μαγνητες(πως θα ηταν δυνατο αφου οι μαγνητες δεν εχουν ενεργειατσπ η κατασκευη σου κατα τα αλλα ειναι ομορφη...



Προσσπαθουμε να εκμεταλευτουμε την φυσικη ιδιοτητα των μαγνητων οι αντιθετοι πολοι να ελκονται και οι ομονυμοι να απωθουνται. Αυτη εστω και λιγη προσπαθεια που καταβαλουμε να "ξεκολησουμε" δυο μαγνητες μεταξυ τους προσωπικα το θεωρω "κινηριο δυναμη και εργο"
(Εδω καθε αποψη που τεκμηριωνει το αληθες ή οχι των ελαχιστων δικων μου γνωσεων... ειναι ευπροσδεκτη)
Εαν πανε ολα καλα, ο συνδιασμος αυτης της φυσικης ιδιοτητας με την πιθανη εκεμεταλευση της κινητικης αδρανειας  της μαζης του βολαν... πιθανον, λεω πιθανον, να μπορει να αποδωσει, εστω και καποιο μικρο εργο, που σε συναρτηση με τον χρονο να ειναι περισσοτερο απο την αξια αντικαταστασης των μαγνητων, οταν αυτοι απομαγνητιστουν
Η προσωπικη μου γνωμη δεν θελω να γινει αντικειμενο κρητικης, γιατι εχω δηλωσει, οτι εχω απλα γενικες γνωσεις επι του θεματος, σωστες ή λανθασμενες αυτες δυστηχως γνωριζω.
Ειναι ευχης εργο ομως... οι γνωστες να βαλουν ελα "λιθαρακι" γνωμης που να μπορει , να βελτιωση αμεσα τα πιθανα προβληματα που θα προκυψουν.
Το ζητουμενο σε πρωτη φαση ειναι να κινηθει ο στροφαλος και να διατηριση την ταχυτητα περιστροφης, για οσο γινεται περισσοτερο χρονικο διαστημα. Δευτερη φαση (αν πραγματοποιηθει η πρωτη) ειναι να υπολογιστει το ποσό πιθανης αποδοσης σε συνδιασμο του χρονου που μπορει να διατηριση την κινητικη ενεργεια του.
Πρσπαθω να αποδειξω , οτι και στην συνηθη αψαρια μου, με επιμονη και εμμονη εχω καποια αποτελεσματα, αυτο ισχυει για ολα..

----------


## Nemmesis

ας τα πουμε μια φορα ακομα...

λοιπον απο οτι βλεπω πιστευουν οτι θα δουλεψει επειδη καταλαβαν  οτι αυτο που προσπαθουν να φτιαξουν δεν ειναι αεικινητο (και εκει βασιζονται οτι θα δουλεψει επειδη εμαθαν οτι το αεικινητο δεν υπαρχει και λεν οτι αφου δεν ειναι αεικινητο τοτε θα δουλεψει) αεικινητο = κατι που διατιρει την κινητικη  του ενεργεια για παντα ΧΩΡΙΣ να δεχεται απο πουθενα καμια μορφη ενεργειας... αυτο με τους μαγνητες δεν ειναι αεικινητο αλλα ουτε προκειτε να δουλεψει λογο των τριβων (αλλα εστω και οι τριβες να μηδενιζοταν σε θεωριτηκο επιπεδο δλδ το απολητο μηδεν) παλι δεν θα δουλευε  λογο οτι οι μαγνητες δεν ειναι μπαταριες να δινουν ενεργεια... η ελκτικη τους δυναμη ειναι ιση με την αποθητικη τους δυναμη οποτε περνουμε ενα τεραστιο μηδεν... επισης ακουσα για βολαν και οτι ισως βοηθησει η αδρανεια του... δυχτηχως οπως παλι δεν κανουμε τπτ γιατι οση απο την ενεργεια του δωσει για να προσπερασει την ελκτικη δυναμη των μαγνητων αλλη τοση θα παρει απο την αποθητικη δυναμη των μαγνητων για τον λογο οτι θελει και το βολαν να κρατησει σταθερη την ενεργεια που εχει αποθηκευμενη μεσα του... 
ελπιζω να τα λεω κατανοητα

----------


## weather1967

Παναγιώτη συμφωνουμε στο οτι σαφέστατα δεν ειναι αεικίνητο με τους μαγνήτες (perendev magnetic motor) ,εγώ δεν ξερω απο μαγνητες και πολλα ,και πρωτη φορα καταπιανομαι ,αλλα στο βιντεο βλεπω οτι γυρναει με τους μαγνητες ,λετε να ειναι κανα παραμύθι τελικα αυτο στο βιντεο ;,και τσαμπα να το προσπαθώ ? :Laugh: ,αλλα δεν πειραζει ,ετσι και αλλιως οπως λεει ο Ανδρεας δεν στοιχιζει και μια περιουσια μια μικρογραφια του μοτερ perendev ,απλα να ακονιζεται και το μυαλο.

Edit :Παρατηρω το μοτερ perendev εχει 3 δισκους που γυριζουν και αλλα τοσα μισοφέγγαρα πλευρικα ,λετε να παιζει ρολο αυτο στην κινηση ; ,η ειναι μονο για να επιτυχη μεγαλυτερη επιτάχυνση ;Bεβαια στο δευτερο βιντεο ο κατασκευαστής του δινει αρχικη ωθηση χειροκινητα ,αλλα σε αυτο ισως φταιει που δεν αγκαλιαζει σταδιακα με μισοφεγγαρα τον τροχο ,αλλα βαζει τους απεξω κυκλους κατευθειαν πλευρικα μεσα στον κεντρικο αξονα.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFGiWiXMHn0"]YouTube - Perendev magnetic motor[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHh5AqQ4_xw"]YouTube - Perendev and Bedini motors[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHh5AqQ4_xw"][/ame]

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν ξερω αν ειδατε κατι εδινε κινηση με το χερι και μετα δεν αφηνε να πεσουν η στροφες αλλα και ετσι να ειναι τοσο παραμυθι και δεν τον κραξανε οι αλλοι γυρω γυρω τελικα τι γινεται με αυτο το πραγμα.

----------


## weather1967

Θάνο,όντως και μενα με παραξενεψε το δευτερο βιντεο που εδινε χειροκινητη αρχικη ωθηση ,αλλα ισως οφειλετε, στο οτι τους απο εξω μαγνητες ,τους εβαζε πλευρικα μεσα στον κεντρικο αξονα και οχι σαν του original perendev, που αγκαλιαζε τον κεντρικο αξονα ομοιομορφα εξωτερικα ,ισως αυτο να φταιει στην κατασκευη του δευτερου βιντεο που χρειαζοταν αρχικη χειροκινητη ωθηση,χωρις να εχω βεβαια ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις μηχανικης ,απλα μια εικασια κανω.

----------


## LORADE

Παιδια, να ξεκαθαρισουμε κατι. Δεν μας ενδιαφερει αν λεγετε αεικινητο ή ξεκινητο. Δεν μας ενδιαφερει αν ξεκινα με το χερι ή μιζα ή αερα ή τελος παντων οτιδηποτε αλλο. Δεν μας ενδιαφερει αν τα ρουλεμαν εχουν τριβες- ξετριβες. Ενα εχει σημασια... Να διατηρησει τις στροφες του μετα την εκινηση για οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο χρονο. Βελτιωσεις, αλλαγες - προσθηκες επονται εν τι πραξει παντα
Εχω μαθει στην δουλεια μου, να μετρα μονο το αποτελεσμα. Επομενως αδιαφορωντας για τις ... καλοπροαιρετες παρατηρησεις του φιλου μας Nemmesis και τον ευχαριστουμε, πρεπει να πετυχουμε. Δυστηχως εγω μπορω μετα τις 8 αυγουστου να βοηθησω εν τι πραξει. 
Ενα μονο με στενοχωρει. Αν υπαρξει αποτυχια θα εχουμε χουη απο αυτους που ηταν αρνητικοι με την φραπεδια στο χερι και θα συνεχιζουν να λενε ... παλι με την φραπεδια στο χερι. Βασικα μου την σπαει..... η φραπεδια. διοτι ως γνωστον ,  :Rolleyes: υψηλου επιπεδου κριτικες.. γινονται με την βοηθεια της φραπεδιας και χωρις να κουναμε δακτυλακι.
Να ειστε καλα

----------


## LORADE

> Θάνο,όντως και μενα με παραξενεψε το δευτερο βιντεο που εδινε χειροκινητη αρχικη ωθηση ,αλλα ισως οφειλετε, στο οτι τους απο εξω μαγνητες ,τους εβαζε πλευρικα μεσα στον κεντρικο αξονα και οχι σαν του original perendev, που αγκαλιαζε τον κεντρικο αξονα ομοιομορφα εξωτερικα ,ισως αυτο να φταιει στην κατασκευη του δευτερου βιντεο που χρειαζοταν αρχικη χειροκινητη ωθηση,χωρις να εχω βεβαια ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις μηχανικης ,απλα μια εικασια κανω.



Δημητρη στηριξου στο πρωτο video (οι σιαγονες σαν μισοφεγγαρα που κλεινουν γυρω απο στροφαλο) Πεστο διαισθηση, πεστο οτι θες... εχω την γνωμη ειναι ειναι πραγματικο. Μου στεκει και η απλοτητα του και το καθαρο video

----------


## weather1967

Σωστος Ανδρέα ,και εγω ετσι πιστευω καλυτερα με τους σιαγόνες και χρησιμοποιησες την κατάλληλη λεξη (σιαγονες) .
Παντος να ξερουμε οτι θα κανουμε πολλες μετατροπες σε :

1) Αποστασεις μαγνητων τροχου και σιαγόνων
2) Κλισεις μαγνητών σε μοιρες τροχου και σιαγονων

Πριν εγκαταλειψουμε την προσπαθεια 

Απολαυσε τις διακοπες σου προς το παρον,και το ψαρεμα ,γιατι σε περιμενει και σενα πολυ δουλεια μετά τις 8 Αυγούστου  :Smile:

----------


## sigmacom

Ένα μάλλον σημαντικό στοιχείο που πρόσεξα και στα δυο βίντεο, είναι ότι χρησιμοποίησαν 3 δίσκους και όχι έναν σκέτο. 
Χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει, υποθέτω ότι έχει μοιράσει έτσι τους μαγνήτες ώστε να προσομοιώνει τον στρόφαλο του κινητήρα του αυτοκινήτου, όπου τα πιστόνια "σπρώχνουν" σε διαφορετική θέση/χρόνο. 
Το βίσκω λογικό και αναγκαίο, γιατί με ένα δίσκο και ένα στεφάνι σιαγώνων με ομοιόμορφα(?) κατανεμημένους μαγνήτες, άντε και στο πρώτο "δόντι" (μανγήτη) καταφέρνεις να κάνεις απώθηση και στρίβει λίγα χιλιοστά ο δίσκος, πως θα αποφευχθεί η αδρανοποίηση του δίσκου όταν βρεθεί μεταξύ του πρώτου και του επόμενου "δοντιού" (μαγνήτη)? Σε τι διάταξη μπορείς να βάλεις τους μαγνήτες ώστε και περιστροφή να έχεις, αλλά και να αποφεύγεις θέσεις ισορροπίας όπου θα ακινητοποιηθεί ο δίσκος?

Γενικά πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να φτιαχτεί ένα μαγνητικό μοτέρ και να παίρνει σβούρες, δεν πιστεύω όμως ότι μπορεί να παράγει ωφέλιμο έργο - π.χ. να κινήσει μια ηλεκτρογεννήτρια. 
Περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα του καλλιτέχνη Δημήτρη, με το απίστευτο μεράκι που έχει και ξεκίνησε να το φτιάχει!  :Smile:

----------


## jimk

αρχισαν οι αντιγραφες...
ας ειναι καλα το youtube

----------


## weather1967

> Ένα μάλλον σημαντικό στοιχείο που πρόσεξα και στα δυο βίντεο, είναι ότι χρησιμοποίησαν 3 δίσκους και όχι έναν σκέτο. 
> Χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει, υποθέτω ότι έχει μοιράσει έτσι τους μαγνήτες ώστε να προσομοιώνει τον στρόφαλο του κινητήρα του αυτοκινήτου, όπου τα πιστόνια "σπρώχνουν" σε διαφορετική θέση/χρόνο. 
> Το βίσκω λογικό και αναγκαίο, γιατί με ένα δίσκο και ένα στεφάνι σιαγώνων με ομοιόμορφα(?) κατανεμημένους μαγνήτες, άντε και στο πρώτο "δόντι" (μανγήτη) καταφέρνεις να κάνεις απώθηση και στρίβει λίγα χιλιοστά ο δίσκος, πως θα αποφευχθεί η αδρανοποίηση του δίσκου όταν βρεθεί μεταξύ του πρώτου και του επόμενου "δοντιού" (μαγνήτη)? Σε τι διάταξη μπορείς να βάλεις τους μαγνήτες ώστε και περιστροφή να έχεις, αλλά και να αποφεύγεις θέσεις ισορροπίας όπου θα ακινητοποιηθεί ο δίσκος?
> 
> Γενικά πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να φτιαχτεί ένα μαγνητικό μοτέρ και να παίρνει σβούρες, δεν πιστεύω όμως ότι μπορεί να παράγει ωφέλιμο έργο - π.χ. να κινήσει μια ηλεκτρογεννήτρια. 
> Περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα του καλλιτέχνη Δημήτρη, με το απίστευτο μεράκι που έχει και ξεκίνησε να το φτιάχει!



Kαλημερα Στέλιο και σε ευχαριστώ 
Και εγώ εχω ακριβώς τις ιδιες ανησυχιες με σενα οπως πολυ σωστα προαναφέρεις ,σχετικα με την αδρανοποιηση του δισκου μεταξυ πρωτου και δευτερου μαγνητη ,σκεφτομαι να τους βυθισω μεσα στο ξυλο ,ισως ειναι καλυτερα για την αδρανοποιηση.
Σχετικα με τους 3 δισκους πιθανον να εχεις δικιο ,αυτο δεν το γνωριζω,αλλα σωστη η σκεψη σου.
Ειδωμεν στην πορεια, περιμενω τα μαγνητακια και βλεπουμε ,εκει θα πεσει πολυ πειραμα σε βυθιση μεσα στο ξυλο ,και σε καποια γωνια κλισεις ,μηπως και ετσι μειωνεται η αδρανοποιηση,και στην τελικη μπορει να βαλω και 3 τροχους με αντιστοιχους σιαγονες και να πειραματιστώ
Οσο για την τελευταια παραγραφο σου ,αρχιζω να πιστευω και εγω το ιδιο ,μπορει να γυριζει αλλα δεν ξερουμε κατα ποσο μπορει να παραγει ωφελιμο εργο ,δηλαδη στην τριβες μονο του εαυτου του ο δισκος τις υπερνικαει ,αλλα για να γυριζει καποιο μοτερ θα μπορει ? η θα γονατίζει ? πολυ σωστη η σκεψη σου

----------


## LORADE

> Ένα μάλλον σημαντικό στοιχείο που πρόσεξα και στα δυο βίντεο, είναι ότι χρησιμοποίησαν 3 δίσκους και όχι έναν σκέτο. 
> Χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει, υποθέτω ότι έχει μοιράσει έτσι τους μαγνήτες ώστε να προσομοιώνει τον στρόφαλο του κινητήρα του αυτοκινήτου, όπου τα πιστόνια "σπρώχνουν" σε διαφορετική θέση/χρόνο. 
> Το βίσκω λογικό και αναγκαίο, γιατί με ένα δίσκο και ένα στεφάνι σιαγώνων με ομοιόμορφα(?) κατανεμημένους μαγνήτες, άντε και στο πρώτο "δόντι" (μανγήτη) καταφέρνεις να κάνεις απώθηση και στρίβει λίγα χιλιοστά ο δίσκος, πως θα αποφευχθεί η αδρανοποίηση του δίσκου όταν βρεθεί μεταξύ του πρώτου και του επόμενου "δοντιού" (μαγνήτη)? Σε τι διάταξη μπορείς να βάλεις τους μαγνήτες ώστε και περιστροφή να έχεις, αλλά και να αποφεύγεις θέσεις ισορροπίας όπου θα ακινητοποιηθεί ο δίσκος?
> 
> Γενικά πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να φτιαχτεί ένα μαγνητικό μοτέρ και να παίρνει σβούρες, δεν πιστεύω όμως ότι μπορεί να παράγει ωφέλιμο έργο - π.χ. να κινήσει μια ηλεκτρογεννήτρια. 
> Περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα του καλλιτέχνη Δημήτρη, με το απίστευτο μεράκι που έχει και ξεκίνησε να το φτιάχει!



Χρησιμοποιω την παρατηρηση του Στελιου, γιατι βλεπω , οτι εχει απολυτο δικιο σε ορισμενα σημεια. Εαν συνδιασουμε ολες τις παρατηρησεις, μαζι με το video που παραθετω , ισως η λυση ειναι στις διαταξεις των μαγνητων.
Στο video βλεπουμε βιδες (καλλιστα μπορουν να αντικατασταθουν με μαγνητες). Εχω σκεφτει την πιθανη λυση, περιμενω ομως τα αποτελεσματα του πρωτου πειραματος για να προτεινω τροποποιηση. Το κακο ειναι , οτι δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε πολλους και φτηνους μαγνητες στην ελληνικη αγορα. Μακαρι να πετυχει και γινεται παραγγελια εξωτερικο
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT9s33X9D4I"]YouTube - Xpenzif free energy screw magnet motor[/ame]

----------


## weather1967

> Χρησιμοποιω την παρατηρηση του Στελιου, γιατι βλεπω , οτι εχει απολυτο δικιο σε ορισμενα σημεια. Εαν συνδιασουμε ολες τις παρατηρησεις, μαζι με το video που παραθετω , ισως η λυση ειναι στις διαταξεις των μαγνητων.
> Στο video βλεπουμε βιδες (καλλιστα μπορουν να αντικατασταθουν με μαγνητες). Εχω σκεφτει την πιθανη λυση, περιμενω ομως τα αποτελεσματα του πρωτου πειραματος για να προτεινω τροποποιηση. Το κακο ειναι , οτι δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε πολλους και φτηνους μαγνητες στην ελληνικη αγορα. Μακαρι να πετυχει και γινεται παραγγελια εξωτερικο



Ανδρέα θα σταθώ στην τελευταια παραγραφο σου που ειναι πολυ σωστη ,σχετικα με το δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε καλους και φτηνους μαγνητες στην Ελληνικη αγορα
Συγκεκριμενα βρηκα απο το νετ το παρακατω site που δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο γιατι οπως θα δειτε εχει μονο μια σελιδα  :Blink: :

http://www.magnets.gr/

Παιρνω τηλεφωνο ρωταω εχετε μαγνητες νεοδυμιου ? ναι μου λεει σε διαφορα μεγεθοι και ποικιλια ,ελατε απο εδω να τους δειτε ,ε λεω ας παω 7:30 το πρωι ανοιγη ας παω στο πολυγωνο να δω τι εχει,και μετα παω στην δουλεια ,παω λοιπον σημερα πρωι -πρωι 7:30 ημουν εκει .
Λεω θέλω μαγνητες Νεοδυμιου 10 mm διαμετρο και 5 mm υψος ,λεω απο μεσα μου το Γερμανικο site:

http://www.supermagnete.de/gre/S-10-05-N

Eχει τα 50 κομματια 0,28 λεπτα τον ενα ,αντε λεω να τους εχει αυτος 0,60-0,70 λεπτά .
Ειχε τελικα 10 mm διαμετρο και 4 mm υψος ποσο κανουν του λεω ο ενας για 50 κομματια που θελω ? 
Ακουσον -ακουσον 2,2 ευρώ μου λεει ο ενας για 50 κομμάτια ,ακουω την λυπητερή και πήρα δρόμο  :Sad: .
Συμπερασμα :
Moνο μια ομαδικη αγορα απο Γερμανια μας σώνει,απο Ελλάδα μακρυά και αλάργα  :Angry: .

----------


## LORADE

Κανε τις δοκιμες σου Δημητρη με οτι εχεις και οταν ελθω με το καλο, θα γινει μια παραγγελια απο ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ να τελειωνουμε. Απο Κυριακη ,αλλαζω μερος των διακοπων μου και δεν γνωριζω αν εχει εκει γραμμη ADSL. Αν δεν εχει ξανα εδω μετα τις 8 Αυγουστου.
ΣΗΜ Πιθανον να μην εχει ADSL γραμμη, αλλα, απο πληροφοριες εχει σιγουρα ψαρια :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω ξανα σαν τον δικηγορο του διαβολου θα πω... γιατι να πιστεψω ενα βιντεο? στο τελευταιο βιντεο που ανεβασατε εχει σαν κεντρο ενα βηματικο μοτερ απο σκληρο δισκο γιατι πρεπει να πιστεψω οτι δεν γυρναει με το μοτερ αλλα απο τις ξυλοβιδες?... γιατι ενας δισκος δεν γυρναει γιατι παραγει μηδενικη ενεργεια ετσι ωστε να υπερνικησει τις τριβες του πρεπει να δεχτω οτι 3δισκοι θα γυρισουν? αφου εχουμε 0+0+0=0 οσο ενεργεια θα δοσει ο εναν δισκος στους αλλους δυο για να "ξεσκαλοσουν" αλλη τοση θα παρει πισω για ξεσκαλωσει ο ιδιος...
δεν σας λεω να μην κανετε τα πειραματα σας... αντιθετος μονο ετσι θα ψαχτητε... επισης κατι για τις θεωριες...
παντα η θεωρια προηγειται της πραξης και μετα παλι θεωρια με τα αποτελεσματα της πραξης και συνεχειζουμε μεχρι να φτασουμε στην λυση του προβληματος ή στη αποδειξη του αδυνατου... αν ξενηναμε οτι κατι γινεται και απλα εμεις δεν το ξερουμε τοτε δεν κανουμε τπτ... γιατι οσο δεν δουλευει κατι τοσο θα ψαχνουμε λαθος...

----------


## LORADE

> ....αντιθετος μονο ετσι θα ψαχτητε... επισης κατι για τις θεωριες...
> παντα η θεωρια προηγειται της πραξης και μετα παλι θεωρια με τα αποτελεσματα της πραξης και συνεχειζουμε μεχρι να φτασουμε στην λυση του προβληματος ή στη αποδειξη του αδυνατου... αν ξενηναμε οτι κατι γινεται και απλα εμεις δεν το ξερουμε τοτε δεν κανουμε τπτ... γιατι οσο δεν δουλευει κατι τοσο θα ψαχνουμε λαθος...



Λοιπον για την θεωρια. Αν η θεωρια συνοδευετε, μονο με φραπεδια και οχι πραξη, τοτε .... αστα βραστα. 
Αν παλι μεινουμε αποκλειστικα στην θεωρια, χωρις πραξη και χωρις φραπεδια, ακομη χειροτερα.
Αγαπητε μου φιλε. Κανω πλακα, αλλα προς θεου, οχι στα λεγομενα σου
Καλα κανεις τον δικηγορο του διαβολου... ετσι πρεπει.
Λοιπον εχουμε εναν τομεα αγνωστο. Απο θεωρια τουλαχιστον εγω στον συγκεκριμενο τομεα περνω μηδενικο. Πιστευω ομως, οτι μεσα απο την πραξη πιθανον αναλυετε η θεωρια. Οταν εμαθα ποδηλατο δεν ηξερα τους νομους της φυσικης που διεπουν την ισοροπια. Αφου εμαθα ποδηλατο εμαθα και τους κανονες φυσικης. Φαντασου να περιμενω πρωτα να μαθω γιατι ισορροπω και μετα να μαθω ποδηλατο :Rolleyes: 
Ειπαμε δεν στοιχιζει.. ακονιζει το μυαλο.... παιζετε Σερλοκ Χομς κατασταση... και στο κατω-κατω αν αποτυχει εχουμε καλυτερες πατατες να μοστραρουμε στο youtube απο τους ξενους
Ειδα ομως οτι τα χερια σου παραπιανουν και ειναι αξιοθαυμαστο αυτο. Επομενως.... :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: λιγη βοηθεια!!! :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Λοιπον για την θεωρια. Αν η θεωρια συνοδευετε, μονο με φραπεδια και οχι πραξη, τοτε .... αστα βραστα. 
> Αν παλι μεινουμε αποκλειστικα στην θεωρια, χωρις πραξη και χωρις φραπεδια, ακομη χειροτερα.



πολυ σωστος

οποτε κραταω τον ρολο μου και οτι βλεπω στραβο το λεω χωρις παρεξιγησεις
μεχρι να δουμε τι θα μπορεσουμε να παρουμε

----------


## jim.ni

> εγω ξανα σαν τον δικηγορο του διαβολου θα πω... γιατι να πιστεψω ενα βιντεο? στο τελευταιο βιντεο που ανεβασατε εχει σαν κεντρο ενα βηματικο μοτερ απο σκληρο δισκο γιατι πρεπει να πιστεψω οτι δεν γυρναει με το μοτερ αλλα απο τις ξυλοβιδες?...



καλά κάνεις!  και εγώ στην αρχή αναρωτήθηκα γα τις βάσεις που χρησιμοποιούν από σκληρούς δίσκους αλλά μήπως το κάνουν γιατί τα ρουλεμάν αυτά είναι πολύ καλά με λίγες τριβές ?? ?
(έχεις ανοίξει  δίσκο?)

----------


## lastid

> παντα η θεωρια προηγειται της πραξης



Το αντίθετο. Τις περισσότερες φορές κάποιοι θα παρατηρήσουν ένα φαινόμενο το οποίο δεν μπορεί να εξηγηθεί με τις υπάρχουσες θεωρίες ή έρχεται σε αντίθεση με αυτές. Κατόπιν προτείνονται θεωρίες που να το εξηγούν. Εαν κάποια θεωρία επιτύχει να το εξηγήσει με ικανοποιητικό τρόπο γίνεται αποδεκτή, μέχρι και αυτή με τη σειρά της να απορριφθεί ή να τροποποιηθεί μετά από ορισμένο χρόνο.
Πάρτε τις μεγάλες ανακαλύψεις και θεωρίες. Κλασικό παράδειγμα, η θεωρία του Νεύτωνα για τη βαρύτητα. Αν τον 19ο αιώνα, 200 χρόνια μετά τη γέννησή της, κάποιος τολμούσε να την αμφισβητήσει, γινόταν περίγελος. Σε γενικές γραμμές ήταν (και είναι) σωστή και χρήσιμη, ναι. Όμως υπήρχαν δύο προβλήματα. Πρώτον, δεν εξηγούσε το γιατί. Γιατί τα σώματα έλκονται μεταξύ τους? Δεύτερον, υπήρχαν ορισμένες αστρονομικές παρατηρήσεις που δεν συμφωνούσαν ακριβώς με τη θεωρία.
Σήμερα ξέρουμε ότι η Νευτώνεια θεωρία δεν είναι σωστή. Ή εντελώς σωστή. Το λίφτινγκ που της έκανε ο Αινστάιν, την κάνει να φαίνεται ακόμη όμορφη για την ηλικία της. Όμως και ο Αινστάιν αμφισβητήθηκε. Η κβαντοδυναμική μπέρδεψε τους παλιούς ακόμη περισσότερο. Νέες θεωρίες προτείνονται συνέχεια και δεν μας αφήνουν να ησυχάσουμε. Τί συμβαίνει?
Μάθαμε σαν ανθρωπότητα ότι αυτό που θεωρούμε μερικές φορές σαν απόλυτο, μπορεί και να μην είναι έτσι. Συνειδητοποιούμε σιγά σιγά πόσο μικροί είμαστε σε σχέση με το σύμπαν, εμείς και τα πειράματά μας. Μπορεί 100 χρόνια να μας φαίνονται φοβερά μεγάλος χρόνος, όμως σε σχέση με τη γέννηση, τη ζωή και το θάνατο ενός άστρου, είναι μία στιγμή. Χτίζουμε επιταχυντές και μαθαίνουμε ότι σε άλλες κλίμακες, σε άλλες θερμοκρασίες και σε άλλες ενεργειακές καταστάσεις, τα πράγματα σοβαρεύουν. Ο χρόνος καμπυλώνεται, οι διαστάσεις του χώρου δεν είναι μόνο τρεις, το π δεν είναι 3.14. Ποιος έφτιαξε τον κόσμο? Ένα ανώτερο ον ή το μεγάλο μακαρονόμορφο τέρας? Όσο περισσότερα μαθαίνουμε, τόσο λιγότερα ξέρουμε.
Τί πρέπει να κάνουμε λοιπόν? Να σταματήσουμε? Όχι βέβαια! Είμαστε γενετικά προγραμματισμένοι για να είμαστε περίεργοι. Τρώγοντας έρχεται η όρεξη. Θα συνεχίσουμε να το ψάχνουμε. και να το ψάχνουμε. Μέχρι που? Και πού θέλετε να ξέρω εγώ? Ρωτήστε τους προφήτες. Της θρησκείας, της επιστήμης, της τηλεόρασης. Εγώ πάντως λέω να παραγγείλω μερικά μαγνητάκια...  :W00t:

----------


## Nemmesis

> καλά κάνεις!  και εγώ στην αρχή αναρωτήθηκα γα τις βάσεις που χρησιμοποιούν από σκληρούς δίσκους αλλά μήπως το κάνουν γιατί τα ρουλεμάν αυτά είναι πολύ καλά με λίγες τριβές ?? ?
> (έχεις ανοίξει  δίσκο?)



ε για να καταλαβα οτι προκειτε για τετοιο πραγμα λες να το φανταστεικα? και παλι ομως ειναι ζορικα να γυρισουν αυτα το μοτερακια και επισης αρκετα εμφανιζουν και ενα σκαλομα στην κινηση τους οπως οι απλοι βηματικοι κινητιρες.. κανονικα για τα πειραματα θελει "στεγνα" (δλδ χωρις λυπαντικο) μικρα ρουλεμανακια... αααα καπου πρεπει να εχω 4-5 τετοια(δεν ειναι απο σκληρο αλλα απο εναν παλιο παντογραφο)... αν ειναι να σας τα στειλω... αλλα μιλανε για μικρα πραγματακια... 3-4mm ειναι η εσωτερικη τους τρυπα εξωτερικα ειναι καπου τα 11mm αν θυμαμε καλα...

----------


## LORADE

Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος, που βλεπω αρκετα ανησυχα "πνευματα" να καταπιανονται με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα. Οπως με χαροποιει η σοβαροτητα που αντιμετωπιζεται η συγκεκριμενη κατασκευη πλεον.
Δεν εχει σημασια η πιθανοτητα να μην εργαστει, που ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο το να εργαστει. Σημασια εχει οτι γινεται προσπαθεια την οποια πρεπει να επικροτουμε  και θα την συνεχισω και εγω μαζι σας με το περας των διακοπων μου.
Για τους Δημητρηδες τωρα.
Επειδη απο σημερα και για 14 μερες δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να παρακολουθω το θεμα, εχω μονο μια προταση.
Ειδατε σε ενα βιντεο, οτι χρησιμοποιητε στην περιφερεια του στροφαλου βιδες σε διαταξη τεσσαρων σειρων και μονο 4 μαγνητες  σε ενα καθετο ξυλο που πλησιαζει την περιφερεια.
Λοιπον, μεχρι να ελθω και εγω και γινει μια μαζικη παραγγελια απο μαγνητες, προτεινω να χρησιμοποιησετε την συγκεκριμενη διαταξη για δοκιμες. Χρειαζονται ελαχιστοι μαγνητες και ειναι δυνατον να βρεθει η αποσταση  που πρεπει να μπουν οι βιδες. Σε τελικη φαση αλλαζονται οι βιδες με μαγνητες. Για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα , δειτε την διαταξη εφαρμογης που σκεφτηκα, ωστε να βρεθει ευκολα και η αποσταση των βιδων και η στροφικη γωνια που πρεπει να σχηματισουν.

----------


## aloyphs

Παιδιά προχωρήστε και μην ακούτε τίποτα και κανέναν
  Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι μεγαλύτερες ανακαλύψεις ξεκίνησαν από τις πιο απίθανες ιδέες...

----------


## weather1967

> εγω ξανα σαν τον δικηγορο του διαβολου θα πω... γιατι να πιστεψω ενα βιντεο? στο τελευταιο βιντεο που ανεβασατε εχει σαν κεντρο ενα βηματικο μοτερ απο σκληρο δισκο γιατι πρεπει να πιστεψω οτι δεν γυρναει με το μοτερ αλλα απο τις ξυλοβιδες?... γιατι ενας δισκος δεν γυρναει γιατι παραγει μηδενικη ενεργεια ετσι ωστε να υπερνικησει τις τριβες του πρεπει να δεχτω οτι 3δισκοι θα γυρισουν? αφου εχουμε 0+0+0=0 οσο ενεργεια θα δοσει ο εναν δισκος στους αλλους δυο για να "ξεσκαλοσουν" αλλη τοση θα παρει πισω για ξεσκαλωσει ο ιδιος...
> δεν σας λεω να μην κανετε τα πειραματα σας... αντιθετος μονο ετσι θα ψαχτητε... επισης κατι για τις θεωριες...
> παντα η θεωρια προηγειται της πραξης και μετα παλι θεωρια με τα αποτελεσματα της πραξης και συνεχειζουμε μεχρι να φτασουμε στην λυση του προβληματος ή στη αποδειξη του αδυνατου... αν ξενηναμε οτι κατι γινεται και απλα εμεις δεν το ξερουμε τοτε δεν κανουμε τπτ... γιατι οσο δεν δουλευει κατι τοσο θα ψαχνουμε λαθος...



Παναγιώτη προσωπικα επειδή ειδα απο κοντα τις μεγαλες ελκτικες-απωθητικες δυναμεις των μαγνητών Νεοδυμίου ,στο μαγαζι που ειχα παει και τους περιεργαστηκα(αλλα δεν αγορασα γιατι ηταν ακριβώς) ,ειδα οτι εχουν απωθητικη ικανοτητα απο τα 4-5 cm αποσταση,αν δε τους πλησιαζα στο 1 εκατοστο η στο μισο εκατοστο ,δυσκολα το παλευα να μην μου φυγουν αριστερα -δεξιά , και μονο απο αυτο ειμαι θετικοτερος,πριν που παλευω με κλασσικα μαγνητακια απο φερρίτη ημουν περισσοτερο απαισιοδοξος ,αλλα λεω τι εχουμε να χασουμε αν το φτιαξουμε ? μερικα ευρώ για μαγνητες που τα δινουμε για αλλα και αλλα αχρηστα πραγματα ,αν γυρισει ομως ? εκει θα ειναι η ευχαριστηση .
Τις τριβες πιστευω τις υπερνικαει ο δισκος ,αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορει να παραγει ωφελιμο εργο οπως πολυ σωστα προειπε ο Στελιος ο sigmacom.
Το παρομοιαζω με ενα ιχ με κυβισμο 1600 cc και 40 ΗP .
Μπορει να ειμαι  και σέ ολα λαθος παιδιά ,απλα εικασιες κανω και εγώ.

----------


## weather1967

> Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος, που βλεπω αρκετα ανησυχα "πνευματα" να καταπιανονται με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα. Οπως με χαροποιει η σοβαροτητα που αντιμετωπιζεται η συγκεκριμενη κατασκευη πλεον.
> Δεν εχει σημασια η πιθανοτητα να μην εργαστει, που ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο το να εργαστει. Σημασια εχει οτι γινεται προσπαθεια την οποια πρεπει να επικροτουμε και θα την συνεχισω και εγω μαζι σας με το περας των διακοπων μου.
> Για τους Δημητρηδες τωρα.
> Επειδη απο σημερα και για 14 μερες δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να παρακολουθω το θεμα, εχω μονο μια προταση.
> Ειδατε σε ενα βιντεο, οτι χρησιμοποιητε στην περιφερεια του στροφαλου βιδες σε διαταξη τεσσαρων σειρων και μονο 4 μαγνητες σε ενα καθετο ξυλο που πλησιαζει την περιφερεια.
> Λοιπον, μεχρι να ελθω και εγω και γινει μια μαζικη παραγγελια απο μαγνητες, προτεινω να χρησιμοποιησετε την συγκεκριμενη διαταξη για δοκιμες. Χρειαζονται ελαχιστοι μαγνητες και ειναι δυνατον να βρεθει η αποσταση που πρεπει να μπουν οι βιδες. Σε τελικη φαση αλλαζονται οι βιδες με μαγνητες. Για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα , δειτε την διαταξη εφαρμογης που σκεφτηκα, ωστε να βρεθει ευκολα και η αποσταση των βιδων και η στροφικη γωνια που πρεπει να σχηματισουν.



Ανδρέα μια χαρά καθεσαι εκει στις διακοπές,και το ψαρεμα ,μακρυα απο το καμινι της Αθήνας,αλλα το μυαλο σου βλεπω ειναι εδώ σε εμας,αυτο δειχνει εναν ανθρωπο με ανήσυχο πνευμα ,που λεει ποτε να τελειώσουν οι διακοπες να ερθει να το φτιαξει  :Smile:  .
Για το σχεδιο σου ειναι ωραια η σκεψη σου ,εχω μερικες παρατηρησεις :
Γιατι χρησιμοποιής 4 δισκους αντι για 3 που εχει η γεννήτρια perendev.
Kαι αν μπουν 4 δισκοι χωρις παξιμαδι στα ενδιαμεσα ,μονο και μονο με 2 ακριανα παξιμαδια ,με τους μαγνητες νεοδυμιου πιθανον λεω και παλι πιθανον να τσουληση καποιος δισκος μεσαιος προς τους μαγνητες.
Και αφετερου οι σιαγονες αν αργοτερα γινει με σιαγονες θα ειναι διπλα διπλα και πιθανον να αντικρουονται ,και η γεννητρια perendev αφηνει κενα μεταξυ δισκων και σιαγώνων.
Απλα για βιδες ειναι μια χαρα μιας και δεν υπαρχει μεγαλη ελκτικη-απωθητικη δυναμη.
Σού εύχομαι καλό υπόλοιπο διακοπών ,με καλες ψαριές . :Rolleyes:

----------


## gsmaster

Μα αν καταφέρει το σύστημα να νικήσει τις τριβές και γυρίζει (να διατηρεί τις στροφές του και να τις αυξάνει) τότε παράγει έργο.

Το να του βάλουμε να γυρίζει μια γεννήτρια και να παράγει ρεύμα είναι ένα φορτίο.
Αν αυξηθούν οι τριβές είναι κι αυτό ένα φορτίο. Απο την στιγμή που το σύστημα _τουλάχιστον_ διατηρεί τις στροφες του, τότε μειώνοντας τις τριβές, μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε και μια μικρή γεννήτρια. 


Όλα αυτά πρέπει να τα λάβετε υπόψη ΑΦΟΥ γυρίσει ο τροχός.

----------


## weather1967

> Μα αν καταφέρει το σύστημα να νικήσει τις τριβές και γυρίζει (να διατηρεί τις στροφές του και να τις αυξάνει) τότε παράγει έργο.
> 
> Το να του βάλουμε να γυρίζει μια γεννήτρια και να παράγει ρεύμα είναι ένα φορτίο.
> Αν αυξηθούν οι τριβές είναι κι αυτό ένα φορτίο. Απο την στιγμή που το σύστημα _τουλάχιστον_ διατηρεί τις στροφες του, τότε μειώνοντας τις τριβές, μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε και μια μικρή γεννήτρια. 
> 
> 
> Όλα αυτά πρέπει να τα λάβετε υπόψη ΑΦΟΥ γυρίσει ο τροχός.



Γιάννη ξερεις τι φοβάμαι εγώ,και τι εννοώ με το παραδειγμα ? 
Οτι μπορει να γυριζη ο δισκος δηλαδη να υπερνικαει τις τριβες του ,αλλα αν το φορτώσεις και με ενα δυναμο να σταματάει ,δηλαδη να γυριζει ο δισκος σκετος ,αλλα αν λιγο του βαλεις την παραμικρη αντισταση να σταματαει.
Αυτο εννοουσα με το ωφέλιμο εργο που διατυπωσε ο Στελιος ο sigmacom.
Απλα σκεψεις κανω και εγώ ,μπορει ομως και να σηκωνει και φορτιο.
Το πρωτο μελημα οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες να ξεκινησει και να γυριζει ,και να διατηρει τις στροφές ,απο εκει και μετα βλεπουμε και κανουμε.
Με αλλαγες με πιο ισχυρους ακομα μαγνητες ,με μεγαλυτερο δισκο κ.τ.λ.

----------


## LORADE

> Ανδρέα μια χαρά καθεσαι εκει στις διακοπές,και το ψαρεμα ,μακρυα απο το καμινι της Αθήνας,αλλα το μυαλο σου βλεπω ειναι εδώ σε εμας,αυτο δειχνει εναν ανθρωπο με ανήσυχο πνευμα ,που λεει ποτε να τελειώσουν οι διακοπες να ερθει να το φτιαξει  .
> Για το σχεδιο σου ειναι ωραια η σκεψη σου ,εχω μερικες παρατηρησεις :
> Γιατι χρησιμοποιής 4 δισκους αντι για 3 που εχει η γεννήτρια perendev.
> Kαι αν μπουν 4 δισκοι χωρις παξιμαδι στα ενδιαμεσα ,μονο και μονο με 2 ακριανα παξιμαδια ,με τους μαγνητες νεοδυμιου πιθανον λεω και παλι πιθανον να τσουληση καποιος δισκος μεσαιος προς τους μαγνητες.
> Και αφετερου οι σιαγονες αν αργοτερα γινει με σιαγονες θα ειναι διπλα διπλα και πιθανον να αντικρουονται ,και η γεννητρια perendev αφηνει κενα μεταξυ δισκων και σιαγώνων.
> Απλα για βιδες ειναι μια χαρα μιας και δεν υπαρχει μεγαλη ελκτικη-απωθητικη δυναμη.
> Σού εύχομαι καλό υπόλοιπο διακοπών ,με καλες ψαριές .



Εχω ακομη λιγη ώρα internet και παρααααα-πολλες ωρες για ψαρεμα.
Λοιπον Δημητρη, απλα σχεδιασα 4 δισκους, μπορει να ειναι τρεις , μπορει πεντε. Δεν εχει σημασια. Επισης δεν υπαρχουν ενδιαμεσα παξιμαδια, μονο ακριανα να σφιγγουν το σαντουιτς. Θεωρω για αρχη χρηση μονο βιδες και 3-4-5 μαγνητες, αναλογα της ποσοτητας σε ξυλινες ροδελες, μονο και μονο, για την αποκτηση εμπειριας και ανιχνευσης αδυναμιων στο συστημα. Αν ημουν Αθηνα ετσι θα δουλευα. 1 δισκο με ενα μαγνητη, να δω τι κανει και συνεχεια 2-2,3-3,4-4. Τωρα η προσωπικη μου γνωμη.
ΑΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ , θα εχει μεγαλη αποδοση. Ο λογος απλος. Εχω εδω στις διακοπες (απο τον γειτονα) 1 ζευγαρι μαγνητες. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι εξωτικοι ή απλοι ειναι ομως χρωμα ασημι. Διαστασεις 5εκ μηκος 1κ διαμετρο. Πηγα στο super market  της γειτονιας (μου τα παιρνουν αλλου-επρεπε να με εξυπερετησουν), οπου εχουν ζυγαρια ακριβειας , χωρις κινητα μερη. Εκανα μια μικρη πατεντα με δυο ξυλα και μπορουσα να μετρησω την δυναμη ελξης απευθειας σε κιλα των δυο μαγνητων. Λοιπον κυριοι, δυο απλοι μαγνητες (αν ειναι) εδειξαν 12.5κιλα. Επομενως μια συστοιχια  στην σειρα τι κανει? Απλες ικασιες χωρις ενθουσιασμο, αλλα με προοπτικες. Απλα εχω ελπιδες, διοτι για παραδειγμα ο κινητηρας εσωτερικης καυσης, εξαρτατε απο τον εκεντροφορο για να δουλεψει αψογα... εδω τι χρειαζεται? Απλα στεοχωριεμαι γιατι απο το πρωι δεν θα εχω internet, για να μαθαινω εξελιξεις. Δεν πειρααζει. Να ειστε ολοι καλα

----------


## Nemmesis

παιδια δεν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λετε... (και για να ειμαστε ξεκαθαρει εγω ακομα λεω οτι δεν θα γυρισει.. :Tongue2: ) 
αν καταφερνατε να γυρισει ο δισκος τοτε αυτο θα εφτανε καπιες στροφες σωστα? οι στροφες αυτες δεν θα ηταν τυχαιες αλλα η απολυτη ισοροπια τριβων και παραγομενουν εργου... και επειδη ολοι μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε οτι αλλες οι τριβες στις 200rpm και αλλες στις 1000rpm ποθ σαφως ειναι μεγαλητερες τοτε εστω οτι το συστημα μας καταφερνει να συντηρησει τις στροφες του... οποτε εχουμε 
*παραγομενο εργο = τριβες*
αν τωρα βαλουμε και δικο μας φορτιο τοτε θα εχουμε 
*παραγομενο εργο = τριβες + φορτιο* για να μπορεσει το συστημα ομως να κρατισει την ισοροπια του τοτε αυτοματα θα προσπαθησει να ριξει τις τριβες του δλδ θα χασει στροφες οποτε θα εχουμε 
*παραγομενο εργο = λιγοτερες στροφες + φορτιο* 
αρα το προβλημα μας δεν ειναι να παρουμε εργο απο την κατασκευη.. αλλα να την κανουμε να γυρισει..

ολα οσα γραφω αποδικνειωνται κανονικοτατα απλα τα εβαλα με απλα λογια.. οποτε το μονο που μας μενει ειναι να γυρισει ο τροχος ( και να ελαχιστοπιησουμε οσο μπορουμε τις τριβες για να μπορεσει ετσι το συστημα να ισοροπισει σε υψηλοτερες στροφες... ολα αυτα βεβαια τα λεω εχοντας αφησει στην ακρη τον ρολο μου ως "ο κουγιας του διαβολ... :Smile: "

----------


## stom

Θα γυρισει ο τροχος, θα .... και ο φτωχος...
Λετε?
 :Very Happy:

----------


## weather1967

Καλημέρα
Σήμερα το πρωι πηγα σε ενα νεο καταστημα μαγνητων που το βρηκα απο το νετ ,στο Μοσχάτο ,σαφώς και καλυτερες τιμες απο τον πρωτο που ειχα παει ,αλλα οχι σαν το Γερμανικό site .

http://www.petalplast.gr/

Aγορασα τελικα 40 μαγνητες Νεοδυμιου 15 mm πλατος και 3 mm υψος σαν αυτους στο Γερμανικό site παρακάτω πρός 1,20 ευρώ εκαστος ειχανε ,μου εκανε και μια εκπτωση με καποιο μικρό παζαράκι και τους πηρα 40 ευρώ ,ηρθαν 1 ευρώ ο ενας .Καλός άνθρωπος παντος ο καταστηματάρχης ,ξερετε μαγαζι οχι κυριλέ που τσεκουρώνουν ,απο τα απλά με απλους γνησιους ανθρώπους του μόχθου,που καταλαβαινουν τον πελάτη.Mεγαλη ελκτική δυναμη 3 kg ,πρώτη φορα καταπιανομαι με τετοια και θελουν δυσκολια για να τους βγαλεις απο την σειρά οταν ειναι ολοι κολλημενοι σαν την πρωτη φωτό  :Blink: 

http://www.supermagnete.de/gre/S-15-03-N

Τους κολλησα και στον τροχο και στους σιαγονες ,και το αποτελεσμα ηταν τραγικό-τζίφος  :Sad:  κολλάγανε τα δοντια στην απωθηση στα ενδιαμεσα των μαγνητών και ουτε καν γυριζε . :Blushing: 

Θελει τωρα πειραματισμο η ιστορια,να αραιώσω μαγνητες απο τον τροχό και και και ....... :Unsure: .Παιδιά κάθε συμβουλη δεκτή ,παντος και δευτερο δισκο να ειχα και τριτον παραλληλα μου φαινετε θα τρώγανε κολλημα ολοι .

Εχω και 2 φωτος για του λογου το αληθές ,στην δευτερη φωτο δεν ειναι στραβη η ντιζα,απλά εγώ ειχα την καμερα στραβά χα χα !!.

----------


## lastid

Μια καλή ανάλυση για το αν αιτιολογημένα δουλεύει ή όχι το μαγνητικό αεικίνητο είναι εδώ

----------


## weather1967

Ωραιο το λινκ Δημητρη και πολυ κατατοπιστικό,το παρακατω σχεδιο ειδα και λεω να το δοκιμασω 

http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/museum/magwheel.htm

Αλλα σκεφτηκα και κατι αλλο ,μηπως οι στρογυλλοι μαγνητες δισκοι που πηρα δεν κανουν ? και θελει βέργες σαν τους παρακατω που εχουν πιο μακρυα τον βορά - νοτο ? φυτευτους μεσα στο ξυλο φυσικα με τρυπανι μιας που ειναι και μικροι σε διατομη ,ενω οι στρογγυλοι εχουν τον βορα -νοτο πολυ κοντα στα 3 μολις mm και εκει γινετε το κολλημα ? .Τί λές ?

http://www.supermagnete.de/gre/S-05-25-N

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ωραιο το λινκ Δημητρη και πολυ κατατοπιστικό,το παρακατω σχεδιο ειδα και λεω να το δοκιμασω 
> 
> http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/museum/magwheel.htm



ε?? το διαβασες το κειμενο?? το κειμενο εξηγει για ποιο λογο δεν θα δουλεψουν ποτε τετοια πειραματα...

----------


## NUKE

In the real world we'd have friction in the chamber walls, at the axle,  and dissipative processes within the magnets removing energy irreversibly. Even if all these dissipative processes were absent, the wheel would  perform no better than a simple flywheel.

Απο το λινκ σου...

----------


## weather1967

:Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:   sorry Χάρη και Παναγιώτη μετά τό ειδα .
Προς το παρόν ειχατε δίκιο,παντος πιστευετε οτι ο μαγνητης δισκος που εχει κοντα τον βορά νοτο παιζει ρολο στο οτι δεν κανει απωθηση και κολλαει ?,ενω μια βεργα που εχει πιο μακρυά τον βορά -νοτο θα ηταν καλυτερα εστω για το σχεδιο του perendev που δειχνει οτι λειτουργεί.

----------


## lastid

Οι S-05-25-N όντως είναι μακρύτεροι.
Μπορείς να "μακρύνεις" τους μαγνήτες σου και αν βάλεις δύο από τους μικρούς μαγνήτες στα δύο άκρα μιας βέργας από σιδηρομαγνητικό υλικό.

----------


## weather1967

> Οι S-05-25-N όντως είναι μακρύτεροι.
> Μπορείς να "μακρύνεις" τους μαγνήτες σου και αν βάλεις δύο από τους μικρούς μαγνήτες στα δύο άκρα μιας βέργας από σιδηρομαγνητικό υλικό.



Mα δεν θα κανει κατι Δημητρη,παλι το στρογυλο θα ειναι μπροστα,εγω βλεπω σαν πιο σωστο τις βεργες που οι πολοι βορας νοτος ειναι πιο απομακρυσμενοι για να μην σκαλωνη στο πλαινο μερος του στρογγυλου μαγνητη ,και φυτευτες οι βεργες με 5 mm τρυπανι μεσα στο ξυλο ,ουτως ωστε να ειναι εφαπτομενος στο ξυλο του τροχου μονο ο βορας ,και στο ξυλο των σιαγωνων μονο ο βορας παλι για απωθηση να μην υπαρχει κοντα στο μαγνητικο πεδιο ο νοτος και τους ελκει

----------


## KOKAR

http://www.freeelectricityfreeenergy.com/

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efCelx7qe_M"]YouTube - FREE ENERGY Home Generator -Zero Point Energy - Off the Grid[/ame]

----------


## Nemmesis

καλα... απο ιστοριες....

----------


## weather1967

Δυσκολη υποθεση στο να γυριση ο τροχος τελικα  :Sad: 
Ανδρέα οταν διαβασεις τα μηνυματα μου ,σημαινει οτι σε περιμενει και σενα πολυ δουλεια  :Smile: 
Ειχα ξεκινηση με μαγνητες νεοδυμιου 15 χιλιοστα πλατος και 3 χιλιοστα υψος με ελκτικη ικανοτητα 3 κιλα ,τους ειδα πολυ ισχυρους για τον τροχο που εχω ,και πηγα και τους αλλαξα με μικροτερους 6 χιλιοστα πλατος και 3 χιλιοστα υψος με ελκτικη ικανοτητα 1 κιλο ,εχω κανει διαφορα ,αλλα εχω ακομα δουλεια μεχρι να εξαντλησω ολες τις θεσεις .
Και επειδη θελω να πειραματιστω πιο ευκολα και να αλλαζω μαγνητες και θεσεις ξεκολησα την σιλικονη και ανοιξα τρυπες στο ξυλο για να τους βαζω μεσα σφηνωτους και να τους βγαζω ,αλλα βγαλε - βαλε οι τρυπες ανοιξανε ,και σκεφτηκα και εχωσα ξυλοβιδες στα ξυλα και πανω εκει οι μαγνητες για να μπορω πιο ευκολα να προσθετω -αφαιρω σε διαφορες θεσεις .
Αλλα αρχιζω να σκεφτομαι οτι ο Παναγιώτης (Νemmesis) , Xάρης (Νuke) Bαγγέλης (GR kyros) ,και συγγνώμη οποιον αλλο ξεχνάω ειχαν δικιο ,και αν καταφέρω να τον κανω να γυριση(που χλωμό το βλέπω) ,θα ειναι καθαρά απο θεμα τυχης και μονο  :Unsure:

----------


## dbsjro

Κοιτα 1-2 πραγματα σιγουρα εμαθες αρα κερδισμενος βγηκες
Τωρα το οτι δν δουλεψε, ε μαλλον το ηξερες απο την αρχη

Θανασης

----------


## weather1967

> Κοιτα 1-2 πραγματα σιγουρα εμαθες αρα κερδισμενος βγηκες
> Τωρα το οτι δν δουλεψε, ε μαλλον το ηξερες απο την αρχη
> 
> Θανασης



Θανάση σιγουρα ηξερα οτι ειναι δυσκολο να γυριση,αλλα τωρα στην πραξη το βλεπω ακατορθωτο  :Huh: .
Πιστευω οτι μπορει να γυριση ,αλλα οχι ετσι σαν εμενα στο κουτουρού ,θελει τρομερα μαθηματικα και φυσικη να μπουν τα δεδομενα προς επεξεργασια στο pc και με ενα ειδικο software να βγαλει γραφημα γωνιες κλισης,αποστασεις,διαμετροι μαγνητων και και και ....

Α και ενα αλλο ολοι στο καταστημα εκει που αγορασα μαγνητες ηξεραν την γεννητρια perendev γιατι με ρωτησαν τι θα κανω και τους ειπα .Στην αλλαγη των μαγνητών τους ρωτησα ,ξερετε αν η γεννητρια perendev δουλευει ? η ειναι παραμύθι ? , ναι μου ειπαν οντως γυριζει ,*αλλα* δεν μπορει να παραγει ωφελιμο εργο,ισα ισα υπερνικαει τις τριβες του εαυτου της.

Τωρα αν ειναι σωστο αυτο που μου ειπε η λαθος δεν το γνωριζω ,απλα σας μεταφερω τα λογια τους

----------


## electrifier

Πραγματικά λυπάμαι τον κ.Δημήτρη, διότι είναι τόσο καλός και τον παρακίνησαν μια στάλα άνθρωποι με λόγο περιορισμένης ευθύνης να μπει στη διαδικασία και να ξοδευτεί. Να επιστρέψουν στο φόρουμ και να δώσουν τα έξοδα στον άνθρωπο που σας έκανε το χατήρι, καλή τη καρδία.





> θελει τρομερα μαθηματικα και φυσικη να μπουν τα δεδομενα προς επεξεργασια στο pc και με ενα ειδικο software να βγαλει γραφημα γωνιες κλισης,αποστασεις,διαμετροι μαγνητων και και και ...



...λέγε με CNC. Αλλά δε φταίει αυτό κ.Δημήτρη.





> ναι μου ειπαν οντως γυριζει ,*αλλα* δεν μπορει να παραγει ωφελιμο εργο,ισα ισα υπερνικαει τις τριβες του εαυτου της



define "έργο"  :Bored: 

Ο λόγος που κανένα μα κανένα από αυτά δεν πρόκειται να παράγει έργο, το έχω αναφέρει δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσες σελίδες πριν και κανείς δεν έδωσε σημασία, είναι πως το πεδίο των μαγνητών (like this) είναι συντηρητικό, *OMFG*

Μόνο ένας τυφλός και ανόητος συνάμα (όσοι έχουν άγνοια και οι παρόντες εξαιρούνται) δεν θα μπορούσε να καταλάβει από αυτή τη φράση και βλέποντας τα σχηματικά, τα κινούμενα σχέδια και τις δήθεν κατασκευές πως δεν παράγεται ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΑΛΑ έργο. Όσο για την ψευτοκίνηση που βλέπετε στα βίντεο, απλά ΔΕΝ είστε αρκετά παρατηρητικοί για να καταλάβετε από πού προήλθε. Μερικοί κάνουν λες και δεν έχουν λύσει ποτέ τους άσκηση Φυσικής, κατά τα άλλα πουλάνε επιστημοσύνη και θεωρίες από την κούτρα τους.

Ηθικό δίδαγμα:
Αν υπάρχει θεός, τότε έτσι τα έφτιαξε. Αν δεν υπάρχει, τότε έτσι είναι.

Θα ήταν 100000000% πιο ενδιαφέρον και συναρπαστικό για εμένα, αν το topic αφορούσε το πώς στην ευχή γίνονται κάποια από τα "μαγικά κόλπα" των σύγχρονων και παραδοσιακών "μάγων". Διότι αν και οι άνθρωποι ομολογούν πως πρόκειται για ψέμμα, ενίοτε είναι τόσο πετυχημένα που μας αφήνουν με το στόμα ανοιχτό. Θα μου εξηγήσουν κάποιο από αυτά οι "επιστήμονες" του forum, ή θα πεθάνω με την απορία?

----------


## ALAMAN

Ρε παιδιά αφού ο Τέσλα δεν κατασκεύσασε ποτέ μια αεικίνητη μηχανή δε νομίζω να βρεθεί κανείς που να το καταφέρει, τουλάχιστον μέσα στα επόμενα 100 χρόνια!  :Closedeyes:

----------


## weather1967

Kαλησπερα Ανδρέα
Μέ λες κ Δημητρη και αισθανομαι παππους  :Smile:  
Δεν πειραζει για τα χρηματα μπορει να ξοδευτηκα λιγο,αλλα μονος μου πηρα την αποφαση,δεν με αναγκασε κανεις να το κανω.
Εγώ παντος ανηκω στην ομαδα που εχει αγνοια Ανδρεα απο αυτά ,και το ειχα πει εξαρχής 
Τελικα το αλυτο για μενα μυστηριο ειναι ενα :
Tα μονα βιντεο που δειχνουν να γυρναει ειναι 2 ,ενας που  γυριζει μια μανιβελα και μετα συνεχιζη να γυρναει ο δισκος,και το κλασσικο με την μηχανη perendev που γυρναει μονη της απο το μηδέν,τελικα ειναι κομπινα ολα τα βιντεο ? και αν ναι με ποιο τροπο ? γιατι τα παρουσιαζουν οτι γυρω γυρω δεν υπαρχει τιποτα περιεργο.

----------


## KOKAR

> Πραγματικά λυπάμαι τον κ.Δημήτρη, διότι είναι τόσο καλός και τον παρακίνησαν μια στάλα άνθρωποι με λόγο περιορισμένης ευθύνης να μπει στη διαδικασία και να ξοδευτεί. Να επιστρέψουν στο φόρουμ και να δώσουν τα έξοδα στον άνθρωπο που σας έκανε το χατήρι, καλή τη καρδία.
> 
> 
> ...λέγε με CNC. Αλλά δε φταίει αυτό κ.Δημήτρη.
> 
> 
> define "έργο" 
> 
> Ο λόγος που κανένα μα κανένα από αυτά δεν πρόκειται να παράγει έργο, το έχω αναφέρει δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσες σελίδες πριν και κανείς δεν έδωσε σημασία, είναι πως το πεδίο των μαγνητών (like this) είναι συντηρητικό, *OMFG*
> ...



όπως αυτά ???? *click εδώ*

----------


## electrifier

weather1967 σε λέω κύριο διότι είσαι τόσο ευγενικός με όλους, ώστε κερδίζεις το σεβασμό της όποιας ηλικίας έχεις, έστω κι αν είσαι 25 (μη χαίρεσαι δεν είσαι, χα!). Δεν είναι το "κύριο" της ηλικίας, αλλά των τρόπων.

Δημήτρη, πολύ καλά έκανες και είναι προφανές πως σου αρέσει πάρα πολύ το να κατασκευάζεις διάφορα και γεια στο χόμπυ σου και στη δημιουργικότητά σου. Αλλά αυτό που εσύ κάνεις ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΑ διαφέρει πάρα πολύ από άλλους που το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να παραθέτουν τα δήθεν βιντεάκια που βρίσκουν από δω κι από εκεί για να μας πείσουν πως ο ήλιος γυρίζει γύρω από τη Γη (τουλάχιστον αυτό συμβαίνει).

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα βίντεο που να αποτελεί όντως απόδειξη αυτού που προσπαθεί να δείξει. Είτε δε μας τα δείχνουν από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος (ναι, υπάρχει τέλος), είτε δε μας δείχνουν όλο το χώρο, είτε υπάρχει κρυφή παραγωγή έργου στο σύστημα, είτε είναι μοντάζ, είτε ουσιαστικά φαίνεται η ψευτιά αλλά μόνο σε έμπειρο μάτι. Εγώ ο ίδιος μόλις είχα πρωτοδεί το βίντεο με την τεράστια κατασκευή που έκανε κάποιος με μαγνήτες (αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτή που πήγες να μιμηθείς) εντυπωσιάστηκα. Όμως εντυπωσιάστηκα για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα μόνο, διότι βλέποντας μια δεύτερη φορά το βίντεο ανακαλύπτεις σχεδόν με ευκολία πολλά ψεγάδια και κενά σε αυτό που δήθεν φαίνεται να κάνει. Για να μη σου πω και το ψυχολογικό του πράγματος! Για παράδειγμα, εσύ πατάς το play για να δεις ένα αεικίνητο > σου έχει ήδη πει από τον τίτλο "το φτιάξαμε" > σου λένε "γυρίζει μέχρι τη 2α παρουσία" > το μάτι γράφει πιο γρήγορα από όσο σκέφτεται το μυαλό το τί συμβαίνει > το βιντεάκι τελειώνει εντός λίγων λεπτών > εσύ μένεις με την εντύπωση πως στο βίντεο γινόταν αυτό που σου περιέγραψαν πως γίνεται...

Just think.

@*KOKAR*: ναι περίπου όπως αυτά, αν και αυτός είναι τελείως στημένος (παραφαίνεται, ακόμα και το πλήθος είναι δήθεν). Ειλικρινά τώρα, πραγματικά έχω άπειρες απορίες για το πως κάνουν πολλά από τα "μαγικά" που βλέπουμε στα show, κυρίως τα πιο "απλά", όπου δεν έχω δώσει απάντηση. Εν τω μεταξύ τα κρατάνε μυστικά τόσα χρόνια (!) που ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε πώς τα κάνουν και συνεχίζουμε να τα βλέπουμε!  :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Πραγματικά λυπάμαι τον κ.Δημήτρη, διότι είναι τόσο καλός και τον παρακίνησαν μια στάλα άνθρωποι με λόγο περιορισμένης ευθύνης να μπει στη διαδικασία και να ξοδευτεί. Να επιστρέψουν στο φόρουμ και να δώσουν τα έξοδα στον άνθρωπο που σας έκανε το χατήρι, καλή τη καρδία.
> 
> 
> ...λέγε με CNC. Αλλά δε φταίει αυτό κ.Δημήτρη.
> 
> 
> define "έργο" 
> 
> Ο λόγος που κανένα μα κανένα από αυτά δεν πρόκειται να παράγει έργο, το έχω αναφέρει δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσες σελίδες πριν και κανείς δεν έδωσε σημασία, είναι πως το πεδίο των μαγνητών (like this) είναι συντηρητικό, *OMFG*
> ...



ελα βρε.. κανεις λες τον εξαπατησαν τον ανθρωπο....εγω σε ποσα ποστ μου αναφερω οτι δεν προκειται να γυρισει? και μαλιστα και γιατι δεν θα τι κανει και ποτε... απλα λογο εντασεων φτασαμε στο σημειο να πουμε οτι οποιος θελει να δει χειροπιαστα γιατι δεν θα γυρισει ας το κανει...

τωρα @ weather1967
καπου λες οτι θελει υπολογισμους κλπ κλπ κλπ για να γυρισει... το συστημα ομως απλα ειναι μια απατη... δεν προκειται να γυρισει ΠΟΤΕ... και αυτο οχι λογο μαθηματικων και πραξεων και υπολογισμον λαθος, αλλα ετσι ειναι η φυση των μαγνιτων... και με πολυ απλα λογια για το πειραμα σου οτι ο κεντρικος αξονας με τους μαγνιτες δεν θελει να γυρισει... θελει απλα να απομακρινθει οσο μπορει απο τους αλλους μαγνητες (τους εξω) οποτε παει σε ενα σημειο και "σκαλονει"

----------


## electrifier

> εγω σε ποσα ποστ μου αναφερω οτι δεν προκειται να γυρισει?



Ναι, αλλά δεν κάνεις σαν κακιά κακιά πεθερά όπως εγώ!  :Rolleyes: 

Υ.Γ. Είμαι βαλτός από τις εταιρείες για να μην αφήσω τον κόσμο να πειραματιστεί και να μάθει για το ΘΕΙΟ ΔΩΡΟ της ελεύθερης ενέργειας!  :Glare: 

Υ.Γ.2 WTF? http://www.newebmasters.com/freeenergy/sm-pg45.html  :Lol:

----------


## lastid

Για τον Αντρέα

----------


## electrifier

Δικαίωμα του καθενός είναι να πιστεύει ό,τι θέλει και να ζει στον κόσμο του. Είχα δει μια φορά κάτι Ινδούς που θεωρούσαν θαυματουργή μία αγελάδα να φτάνουν σε σημείο που να πίνουν τα ούρα της (να μην πω και τί άλλο έκαναν γιατί πάει πολύ). Όλα αυτά μέσα σε κλίμα απόλυτης κατάνυξης. Δε μπορείς να πας να τους πείσεις πως κάνουν ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ. Απλά ζουν στον κόσμο τους! Αν επιμένεις, τότε υποχωρώ ομοίως...

----------


## Capacitor

Σωστα,και κανουν μπανιο σε ιερο ποταμι οπου ενα ποτηρι νερου εχει κατι δισεκατομμυρια μικροβια.
Μυκητιασεις και υπατητιδες καθημερινες.

----------


## KOKAR

> Σωστα,και κανουν μπανιο σε ιερο ποταμι οπου ενα ποτηρι νερου εχει κατι δισεκατομμυρια μικροβια.
> Μυκητιασεις και υπατητιδες καθημερινες.



και όμως παρόλα αυτά είναι πολλά εκατομμύρια !!!!
πως τα καταφέρνουν άραγε ???  :Confused1:

----------


## H3

> Ναι, αλλά δεν κάνεις σαν κακιά κακιά πεθερά όπως εγώ! 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Είμαι βαλτός από τις εταιρείες για να μην αφήσω τον κόσμο να πειραματιστεί και να μάθει για το ΘΕΙΟ ΔΩΡΟ της ελεύθερης ενέργειας! 
> 
> Υ.Γ.2 WTF? http://www.newebmasters.com/freeenergy/sm-pg45.html



Αυτα λεει καπου στο κειμενο του περιοδικου
"*What’s Ahead?* For inventor Howard Johnson          and his permanent magnet power source there's bound to be plenty of controversy,          certainly, but also progress. A 5000 watt electric generator powered by          a permanent magnet motor is already on the way, and Johnson has firm licensing          agreements with at least four companies at this writing."

ΕΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ ,μαλλον θα το ξεραμε εδω και πολλα χρονια νομιζω .

----------


## KOKAR

αν παρατηρησουμε καλά το περιοδικό είναι από την *άνοιξη του 1980* !!!

υ.γ
αν δεν με γελάνε τα κουρασμένα και γέρικα μάτια μου !!!

----------


## H3

Γι αυτο λεω οτι θα το ξεραμε εδω και πολλα χρονια

----------


## electrifier

Για ομορφιά το έβαλα (βλέπε smilies)...

----------


## KOKAR

Conspiracy theory !!!
 :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Για ομορφιά το έβαλα (βλέπε smilies)...



Προς το παρόν, μόνο για ομορφιά θα χρησιμεύουν αυτές οι μηχανές!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## gsmaster

Πάρε κόσμε 100αδα μαγνήτες 6 ντολλαρ σπίτι σου.... http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13518
Έχει κι άλλους http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.1105

Κι σου γυρίσει ???? :P

----------


## D1rTy_H4rRy.GR

http://www.supermagnete.de/gre

----------


## D1rTy_H4rRy.GR

A!  και επειδή κάπου αναφέρθηκε ερώτηση γιατί οι άλλοι μαγνήτες στο πηγάδι κατουρήσαν?   :P

http://www.supermagnete.de/gre/Q-51-51-25-N      :O

----------


## lastid

Σήμερα παρέλαβα τους διάφορους supermagnetes (12 τύποι, 250 τεμάχια) που παρήγγειλα από Γερμανία. Πραγματικά, εντυπωσιάστηκα! Ακόμη και οι πιο μικροί έχουν δύναμη που δεν την περίμενα. Παιδιά, πραγματικά έπαθα πλάκα...
Να διευκρινίσω πριν αρχίσει κανένας να λέει πάλι, ότι τους θέλω για να παίξω με διάφορα μικρά και μεγάλα projects από το φθινόπωρο που θα έχω (πιστεύω) λίγο χρόνο. Π.χ.:
- Κατασκευή ηλεκτρογεννήτριας με ρότορα μορφής τυμπάνου και πειραματισμούς με διάφορες τοπολογίες (μαγνήτες & περιτυλίξεις) για επίτευξη μέγιστης ισχύος.
- Διερεύνηση του κατά Calloway αεικίνητου, όπου θέλω να μετρήσω το έργο που προσφέρει το χέρι (βλ. ΥouΤube videάκι μερικές σελίδες πιο πάνω) και να δείξω ότι, παρ' όλο που φαίνεται αμελητέο, είναι αυτό που αναπληρώνει ενέργεια στο το εν λόγω αεικίνητο.
- Μαγνητικές αναρτήσεις με δαχτυλιοειδείς μαγνήτες για RC cars και όχι μόνο...
- Μαγνητική αιώρηση και θέματα ισορροπίας
- Τεχνικές καθαρισμού τζαμιών  :Smile: 
- Οτιδήποτε άλλο μού'ρθει στο μυαλό ή μου προτείνετε εσείς...

----------


## weather1967

Kαλώς τους δέχτηκες Δημήτρη :Wink: 
Στο ειπα οτι εχουν τρομερη δυναμη οι νεοδυμιου οσο μικροι και να ειναι ,δεν μπορεις καλα -καλα να τους ξεκολησεις με το χερι .
Αντε καλη επιτυχια σε οτι και να κανεις.
Εγω προς το παρον το αφησα το θεμα ,λογο καποιων αλλων κατασκευών,αλλα απο το φθινοπωρο να δροσισει λιγο θα το παλεψω .

----------


## fx125cc

Δεν το πιστεύω 38 σελίδες για να αποδειχθεί τελικά ότι το αεικίνητο δεν είναι εφικτό
Και καλά ρε Θεέ αυτός ο Topic starter Για την καλύβα του Μπάρμπα Θωμά στα κατσικοχωρια μου ήθελε και αεικίνητο για free ρεύμα ο τσιφουτηηηςςς :Lol: 
Μα καλά ένας δε βρέθηκε να του πει εκεί, αφού ήθελε να τροφοδοτήσει 2 λάμπες φθορίου...
*ΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΓΙΟΙ, ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΒΕΝΖΙΝΟ Η ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΓΕΝΙΤΡΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ 500W ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΙΤΣΑ ΤΟΥ* που μου θέλει και αεικίνητο για την κοπριοτριπα :Lol: 

Ρε μπας και θέλει και καλωδιακή και ΑDSL με οπτικές ίνες :Tongue2: 

-Καλά το τι γέλιο έριξα δεν λέγεται
-το ρελέ τι το ήθελε;
μου περισσεύει μια ασφάλεια να την δώσω στη NASA να την βάλει σε κανένα πύραυλο :Lol: 
πω πω τι άνεση ήταν αυτή.
Η ερώτηση είχε μέσα της την σιγουριά ότι με τα υλικά που είχε σίγουρα θα το έφτιαχνε

-πάλι καλά που δεν είχε και μοτεράκι από υαλοκαθαριστήρα από LADA  :Biggrin:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Δεν το πιστεύω 38 σελίδες για να αποδειχθεί τελικά ότι το αεικίνητο δεν είναι εφικτό
> Και καλά ρε Θεέ αυτός ο Topic starter Για την καλύβα του Μπάρμπα Θωμά στα κατσικοχωρια μου ήθελε και αεικίνητο για free ρεύμα ο τσιφουτηηηςςς
> Μα καλά ένας δε βρέθηκε να του πει εκεί, αφού ήθελε να τροφοδοτήσει 2 λάμπες φθορίου...
> *ΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΓΙΟΙ, ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΒΕΝΖΙΝΟ Η ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΓΕΝΙΤΡΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ 500W ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΙΤΣΑ ΤΟΥ* που μου θέλει και αεικίνητο για την κοπριοτριπα
> 
> Ρε μπας και θέλει και καλωδιακή και ΑDSL με οπτικές ίνες
> 
> -Καλά το τι γέλιο έριξα δεν λέγεται
> -το ρελέ τι το ήθελε;
> ...



Νομίζω πως τα παιδιά δεν ψάχνουν το αεικίνητο αλλα προσπαθούν να φτιάξουν μία μηχανή περιστροφής που βασίζεται σε συστοιχία μαγνητών.

Ακόμα όμως και αν δουλέψει η συγκεκριμένη μηχανή, πόση δύναμη θα μπορούσε να αποδώσει σε ένα σύστημα που θα χρειαζόταν κίνηση?
Για παράδειγμα θα μπορούσε να κινήση μία άλλη γενήτρια? ή θα σταματάει με το παραμικρό άγγιγμα?  :Unsure:

----------


## fx125cc

Μακάρι να δουλέψει
Αλλά λέω για τις 38 σελίδες καλύτερα και απο επιθεώρηση του Σεφερλή ήταν αυτό το topic.
-Όλα τα υλικά είχαν την γοητία τους  :Smile: _(ΜΙΑ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ 12ν 150ΑΩ- ΕΝΑΝ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΑ 12ν ΣΕ 220ν-ΕΝΑ ΜΟΤΕΡΑΚΙ (2000 ΣΤΡΟΦΩΝ/1΄)-ΕΝΑ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΑΚΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΡΕΛΕ)._
ακόμα απορώ το ρελέ τι τον ήθελε ο topic starter :Biggrin: 
-Πάντως μια μικρή γεννήτρια θα του ερχόταν πολύ καλύτερα και χωρίς να σπαταλήσει και χρόνο.
-Νομίζω κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να σκεφτόταν

----------


## jim.ni

1) τα αρχικό μήνυμα δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με της 38 σελίδες
    που πολύ αμφιβάλω αν τις διάβασες έστω και πρόχειρα
2) το θέμα συνεχίστηκε απο ένα σημείο και μετά με αφορμή ένα άλλο θέμα
      με κινητήρα με μαγνήτες
3) *προσβάλλεις* όλους αυτούς που έγραψαν σοβαρά σε αυτό το θέμα και       τους φίλους που προσπάθησαν/προσπαθούν (οπος ο weather1967)

----------


## fx125cc

> 3) *προσβάλλεις* όλους αυτούς που έγραψαν σοβαρά σε αυτό το θέμα και       τους φίλους που προσπάθησαν/προσπαθούν (οπος ο weather1967)



Γιατί τώρα λες πράγματα που δεν ισχύουν  :Huh: 
ποιον πρόσβαλα;
διάβασε τα τραγελαφικά που γράφει ο τύπος που έφαγε το ban και θα ΓΕΛΑΣ και εσύ
Εδώ μέσα νομίζω κάποιοι δεν σηκώνεται μύγα στο σπαθί σας,χιούμορ κάνουμε δε βρίσαμε κανέναν

-Ακούς εκεί προσβάλω αυτούς που προσπαθούν  :Confused1: 
*1)*Διάβασα και τις 38 σελίδες

*2)*το θέμα έφυγε για πολύ :off topic απο ένα σημείο και μετά με αφορμή ένα άλλο θέμα με κινητήρα με μαγνήτες,ενω κανονικά αφου δεν υφίστατε αεικίνητο θα επρεπε να είχε κλείσει και να ανοίγατε καινούργιο Topic με θέμα αν θα καταφερει να δουλεψει μία μηχανή περιστροφής που βασίζεται σε συστοιχία μαγνητών.

*3)*επειδή είπα μακάρι να δουλέψει ήταν προσβολή;;

 (ε είπα να γράψω, έκανα και το σχήμα του topic starter να είμαι μέσα στο αρχικό θέμα, δεν το ξανακάνω αν είναι να τα παίρνεται όλα προσβολές, καληνύχτα σας)

----------


## jim.ni

_καλύτερα και απο επιθεώρηση του Σεφερλή ήταν αυτό το topic,_ λες
αν δεν σου αρέσει μη το διαβάζεις. (όσο για το χιούμορ αστό καλύτερα γιατί
περισσεύει και θα φάμε και εμείς καμιά μέρα μπαν  :Rolleyes: )

----------


## fx125cc

> _καλύτερα και απο επιθεώρηση του Σεφερλή ήταν αυτό το topic,_ λες
> αν δεν σου αρέσει μη το διαβάζεις. (όσο για το χιούμορ αστό καλύτερα γιατί
> περισσεύει και θα φάμε και εμείς καμιά μέρα μπαν )



Και επειδή το διάβασα απαγορεύεται να κάνω ένα σχόλιο;;
εδώ μέσα είδα να βρίζονται και να ειρωνεύονται ακόμα και βιντεακια για να καταλάβει ο banαρισμενος πόσο λάθος είναι, είδα
και εσύ μου λες ότι εγώ προσβάλω  :Confused1: 
Βασικα το σωστό θα ήταν στα πρώτα βρισίδια να έπεφταν τα ban και το Topic να κλειδωνόταν, αλλά μάλλον άρεσε η καζούρα και το σούσουρο που δημιουργήθηκε από αυτόν που έφαγε το ban
καληνύχτα είπα πριν  :Tongue2: 
YΓ
το σχήμα τζάμπα το έκανα αφού δε νομίζω να το δεί καθόλου ο topic starter :Sad:

----------


## jim.ni

δεν είμαι ο αρμόδιος εγώ να σου πω τι απαγορεύεται....
καληνύχτα φίλε  :OK:  :Cool:

----------


## LORADE

Μολις επεστρεψα απο τις διακοπες μου και εννοητε για να απαλυνω λιγο την χαμενη μου ανεμελεια, καθησα και διαβασα, ολα τα Posts που σχετιζονται με το θεμα μας. Βλεπω μια αποτυχια, πιθανον αναμενομενη... αλλα οχι τελεσιδικη. Δημητρη θελω χρονο δυο περιπου ημερων για να μελετησω τις αδυναμιες που οδηγουν στην αποτυχια και μετα, θα δημοσιευσω τις πιθανες λυσεις που μπορει να ειναι απαραιτητες για να ξεκινησει παλι η προσπαθεια. Οσον αφορα την κατασκευη, θα την ξεκινησω και εγω τελος βδομαδας, αν δεν βρω μαγαζι ανοικτο (λογω εποχης), ας επικοινωνησουμε με ΠΜ για να αγορασω τους δικους σου μαγνητες.
Οσον αφορα τους... αντιρησιες. Παιδια και εμενα με βολευει να κρητικαρω , παιζοντας με το πληκτρολογιο. Καμμια φορα ομως λιγη προσπαθεια για να ... ακονιζουμε το μυαλο μας και τα χερια μας χειρονακτικα, προσφερει πολλα ωφελη -αδιαφορου αποτελεσματος
Καλο μου χειμωνα :Crying:

----------


## weather1967

Kαλησπερα Ανδρεα και καλο χειμώνα να πουμε ? αλλα ειναι νωρις ακομα  :Smile: 
Λοιπον οπως διαβασες ειχα παταγώδη αποτυχια σκαλωναν οι μαγνητες ,δεν το παρατησα ομως θελω να το παλεψω με διαφορετικες θεσεις και κλισεις ,αλλα για να απαλύνω τον πονο μου  :Lol: ,το εριξα σε καποιες αλλες κατασκευές ηλεκτρονικές αυτο το διαστημα .
Παρε ενα τηλεφωνο αν ειναι ανοιχτα ο Πεταλάς 
http://www.petalplast.gr/
Απο εκει τους πηρα εγω απο το Μοσχάτο ,γιατι αφενος και εγω θα φύγω σε 5 μερες ,και εφετέρου ακομα τους θελω τους μαγνητες να το προσπαθησω αλλα απο Σεπτεμβρη και μετα να δροσιση λιγο ,γιατι αυτο θελει σκεψη ,δεν ειναι ευκολα σαν τα ηλεκτρονικα που τα κατεχουμε και με ζεστη τα παλευουμε  :Biggrin: .
Σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια και να το πετυχεις ολόψυχα.

Οσο για τους αντιρησίες οπως λες,μην χαλιέσε βρε συ,αλλοιμονο να ταιριαζαμε ολοι σε ολα ,εκει παει να πει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα ,λογικο ειναι να υπαρχουν αντιθετες αποψεις ,το θεμα ειναι πως λεγονται, αν λεγονται καλοπροαιρετα ειναι καλοδεχουμενες ,αν κακοπροαιρετα κανε που λενε τον Κινέζο ,δεν βλεπω ,δεν ακουω ,δεν μιλαω  :Wink: ,για να μην χαλας την ζαχαρενια σου :Smile: .

----------


## LORADE

> Kαλησπερα Ανδρεα ........αν κακοπροαιρετα κανε που λενε τον Κινέζο ,δεν βλεπω ,δεν ακουω ,δεν μιλαω ,για να μην χαλας την ζαχαρενια σου.



Εγω.... την μονη ζαχαρενια μου που χαλασα, ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ :Sad:  :Sad: 
Για τα αλλα? Μπενακεις-βγενακεις, οπως λεμε στο χωριο μου :Lol: 
Αυριο περνω τηλ. Αν ειναι ανοικτος ξεκινω, αν οχι περιμενω Σεπτεμβρη. Σημασια εχει να βρεθει ας πουμε ο χρονισμος. Πιστευω κατι θα βρω.

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

39 σελιδες για ενα αντιεπιστημονικο θεμα

----------


## electrifier

Του χρόνου εδώ θα είμαστε, με το καλό...

----------


## aloyphs

Αυτά προς το παρόν Τα λέμε σύντομα

----------


## Nemmesis

ρε παιδια εγω ειμαι απο την αντιθετη πλευρα (δλδ οτι δεν θα γυρισει ποτε...) τα σχολια μου ειναι οσο ποιο καλοπροερετα γινεται μιας και ηδη στο θεμα εγινε κατι με παρεξηγισεις... αλλα και εσεις απο την μερια σας πρεπει να ειστε καλοπροερετει, δλδ τι εννοω? να μην λετε μπενακις βγενακις... αν πραγματικα διαβασετε σχετικα για το θεμα θα δειτε για ποιον λογο δεν ειναι εφυκτο (οχι λογο τεχνολογιας αλλα λογο αξιοματων αποδεδειγμενων) η εστω θα μας δειξετε σε ποιο σημειο της συνχρονης φυσικης δεν συμφωνειται και βλεπουμε... αλλα απλα να αψιφατε ετσι στεγνα την θεωρια δεν γινεται, ξερω οτι ειναι γοητευτικο στην σκεψη ενα τετοιο μοτερ αλλα δεν μπορειτε για παντα να αλλαζετε γωνιες τους μαγνιτες και να μην γυριζει το μοτερ μεχρις οτου βαρεθητε και πιστευτε ακομα οτι γινεται αλλα εσεις απλα δεν τυχατε τις μοιρες ακριβως... βαλτε σε ενα χαρτι τους μαγνιτες ζωγραφηστε και τα μαγνητικα τους πεδια και δειτε απο ποιους μαγνητες ελκετε το καθε τι...
οπως λετε πολλες θεωριες βγηκαν απο την πραξη αλλα η θεωρια εξηγησε πραξεις... δεν ειναι δυνατον να λεμε οτι η πραξη ειναι ποιο σημαντικη απο την θεωρια... εχουν την ιδια βαρυτητα σε καθε θεμα.. το ενα εξιγει και συμπληρωνει το αλλο... οποτε ειναι απλα λαθος να βασιζομαστε μονο στο ενα απο τα δυο (αναλογος τις μας βολευει ποιο πολυ για αυτο που θελουμε να κανουμε)... 

αυτα τα ολιγα απο μενα που ακομε δεν εχω κανει τις διακοπουλες μου... παλι κατα που ερχεται ο 15αυγουστος και γιορταζω να παω και κανα 3ημερο πουθενα..

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αυτά προς το παρόν Τα λέμε σύντομα



στην δευτερη εικονα σου βλεπω οτι εχει τους μαγνητες λες και ειναι με εναν πολο ο καθενας... αυτο και μονο...

----------


## weather1967

Παναγιώτη το κακοπροαιρετα προς θεου δεν ηταν προς εσενα που με επιχειρηματα μας λες γιατι δεν θα γυριση ,ουτε στον Ανδρεα (electrifier) ουτε στον Χάρη ( Nuke) και συγνώμη οποιος αλλον ξεχνάω που με επιχειρήματα μας λεει το γιατι δεν θα γυρίση .
Απλα σε κατι <<περαστικους>> που γραφουν μια προταση ετσι για να εχουν κατι να πουν.
Τουλαχιστον εγώ το δήλωσα εξ αρχής οτι ειμαι ασχετος σε θεματα τετοια περι μαγνητικου πεδιου,και η αποψη σας ηταν και ειναι σεβαστη για μενα .

----------


## Nemmesis

:OK:   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## LORADE

> Παναγιώτη το κακοπροαιρετα προς θεου δεν ηταν προς εσενα που με επιχειρηματα μας λες γιατι δεν θα γυριση ,ουτε στον Ανδρεα (electrifier) ουτε στον Χάρη ( Nuke) και συγνώμη οποιος αλλον ξεχνάω που με επιχειρήματα μας λεει το γιατι δεν θα γυρίση .
> Απλα σε κατι <<περαστικους>> που γραφουν μια προταση ετσι για να εχουν κατι να πουν.
> Τουλαχιστον εγώ το δήλωσα εξ αρχής οτι ειμαι ασχετος σε θεματα τετοια περι μαγνητικου πεδιου,και η αποψη σας ηταν και ειναι σεβαστη για μενα .



Ακριβως τα ιδια θελω να πω και εγω, για τον καθε Παναγιωτη,Χαρη και οποιον αλλον , ας με συγχωρεσει που δεν αναφερω το ονομα του, κανει τα σχολια καλοπροαιρετα. Απλα συχαινομαι τους... κομητες. Λοιπον ξερετε ποια ειναι η γοητεια σε αυτο το μαραφετι? Η προσπαθεια. Ξερετε τι κερδιζουμε? Τους σωστους φιλους στο φορουμ που και αυτοι προσπαθουν με αυτα που γνωριζουν να μας βοηθησουν, ειτε στην επιτυχια, είτε στην αποτυχια, παντα καλοπροαιρετα. Αυτο νομιζω αρκει για την συνεχεια .
Το τελικο ρεζουμε κερδους στην αποτυχια, ξερετε ποιο ειναι. Απλα γνωριζουμε , οτι το 90% οσων εμφανιζονται στο youtube κ.α ειναι πατατες, εν τι πραξει. Οσο για τους μαγνητες, δεν χανονται καπου θα πιασουν τοπο :Lol:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Το θέμα με τους μαγνήτες είδα οτι πήρε διαστάσεις χιονοστιβάδας... δεν το περίμενα να ασχοληθεί τόσος κόσμος με το θέμα. δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό να ασχοληθείς με κάτι τέτοιο κατά τη γνώμη μου και μακάρι να βγούνε θετικά αποτελέσματα. Ελπίζω όμως να μην έβαλα κανένα στην πρίζα με το πόστ #*105* που εισήγαγα το θέμα στο φόρουμ. κάθε ένσταση, δυσπιστία δεκτή !

Στην *ιστορία* των μαγνητικών θα δούμε οτι έγιναν ακόμη και απο το χίτλερ πειράματα! 
_πηγή_: *A Few Significant Dates in the History of Fuel-Free Magnetic Power*

----------


## H3

> Αυτά προς το παρόν Τα λέμε σύντομα



 			 			 	Παράθεση:
_ 					Αm/freeenergy/sm-pg45.html 
_

Αυτα λεει καπου στο κειμενο του περιοδικου
"*What’s Ahead?* For inventor Howard Johnson and his permanent magnet power source there's bound to be plenty of controversy, certainly, but also progress. A 5000 watt electric generator powered by a permanent magnet motor is already on the way, and Johnson has firm licensing agreements with at least four companies at this writing."

ΕΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ ,μαλλον θα το ξεραμε εδω και πολλα χρονια νομιζω .

----------


## LORADE

Λοιπον καποια λαθη που πιθανον γινονται. Εχουμε καποιους μαγνητες και προσπαθουμε να παραγουμε εργο απο την "φυσικη ελξη" που εχουν οι αντιθετοι πολοι τους. Εδω υπαρχει μια αδυναμια. Αν λαβουμε για δεδομενο την παραγωγη εργου απο την στιγμη που ξεκινα η ελξη μεταξυ των μαγνητων, το εργο αυτο διαρκει μονο για χρονο (t) εως οτου οι μαγνητες ελθουν σε επαφη. Μιλαμε μονο για μια στιγμη. Αυτο σημαινει οτι η περιστροφη του στροφαλου, γινεται μονο για μια διαδρομη της ταξης μεγιστης 1cm. Μετα παυει καθε κινηση. Εαν, λεω εαν θεωριτικα παντα, μπορουσαμε να σταματησουμε αυτην την ελξη, τοτε θα μπορουσε ο δευτερος μαγνητης να βρεθει στην καταληλη θεση ελξης και να συνεχισει αυτο που ξεκινησε ο πρωτος. Ειναι σαν μια μηχανη εσωτερικης καυσης που αν ειχε συνεχη καυση στο θαλαμο δεν θα μπορουσε να παραγει εργο-περιστροφη, γιατι απλα λειπει ο.. χρονισμος για την δημιουργια κινησης
Στις μηχανες εσωτερικης καυσης, μπορουμε να ελεγξουμε την καυση, εδω ομως δεν μπορουμε να ελεγξουμε την διακοπη της ελξης μεταξυ των μαγνητων. ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ ΦΑΣΗ. Δηλαδη μπορουμε να ελεγξουμε την απωθηση. Ας παρουμε για δεδομενη στιγμη οταν πλησιασουν πολυ κοντα δυο ομοιοι πολοι. Τι γινεται? Απλα υπαρχει απωθηση, τοσο ισχυροτερη οσο ποιο κοντα ειναι οι δυο ομοιοι πολοι των μαγνητων.Η ισχυ ομως της απωθησης μειωνεται και σε τελικη φαση μηδενιζεται, οταν οι δυο ομοιοι πολοι βρεθουν στην μεγιστη αποσταση που δεν υπαρχει επιρεασμος μεταξυ των. Επομενως εαν μεταξυ δυο μαγνητων υπαρχει απωθηση παραγεται εργο περιστροφης μεχρι να βρεθουν μακρια μεταξυ τους και αν στην δεδομενη στιγμη βρεθει  κοντα ενας αλλος μαγνητης να συνεχισει την απωθηση κ.τ.λ
Συμπερασμα. Πρεπει οι μαγνητες να εργαζονται σε κατασταση απωθησης. Επομενως ολοι οι μαγνητες του κεντρικου στροφαλου να εχουν για  παραδειγμα τους  Ν πολους να "κοιτουν" προς τα εξω και ολοι οι Ν πολοι των μαγνητων στην σιαγωνα-ες να "κοιτουν" προς τον στροφαλο . Με το πλησιασμα της σιαγωνας προς τον στροφαλο εχουμε απωθηση μεταξυ των μαγνητων, εδω η μονη προυποθεση που υπαρχει ειναι η αποσταση και η γωνια κλισης των μαγνητων, ωστε να μπορει να δημιουργηθει κινηση.
Εαν εχει γινει στις δοκιμες αυτο, τοτε ισως λεω... πατατες  :Biggrin:  και ειναι ολο το συστημα μια ουτοπια. Αν οχι... ευκαιρια να δοκιμαστει
Υ.Γ1 Η γνωμη μου αναφερετε χωρις να εχω καποιες γνωσεις στο συγκεκριμενο πεδιο και στηριζομαι στην υποθεση-παρατηρηση. Εαν ευσταθει, παρακαλω οσους γνωριζουν κατι παραπανω να το αναλυσουν ποιο επιστημονικα, μπας και βγαλουμε καποια ακρη
Υ.Γ2 Εαν δεν ειμαι κατανοητος μπορω να βαλω καποιο σχημα

----------


## lastid

> Επομενως εαν μεταξυ δυο μαγνητων υπαρχει απωθηση παραγεται εργο περιστροφης μεχρι να βρεθουν μακρια μεταξυ τους



Εντάξει μέχρι εδώ, όσο έχουμε κίνηση λόγω απώθησης παράγεται έργο.




> και αν στην δεδομενη στιγμη βρεθει  κοντα ενας αλλος μαγνητης να συνεχισει την απωθηση κ.τ.λ



Όμως θα πρέπει ο "άλλος" μαγνήτης, όσο λειτουργεί, να ξαναφέρει τους μαγνήτες σε κοντινή θέση ώστε να επαναληφτεί ο κύκλος λειτουργίας. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να προσφέρουμε έργο για να υπερνικήσουμε την απώθηση των μαγνητών. Άρα δεν κερδίζουμε. 
Αυτό ισχύει με όλα ως τώρα τα φερόμενα σαν μαγνητικά αεικίνητα, τα οποία στα χαρτιά φαίνονται ελπιδοφόρα γιατί συνήθως δεν έχουμε αναλύσει εντελώς ολόκληρο τον κύκλο λειτουργίας.

----------


## Nemmesis

> .....προς τα εξω και ολοι οι Ν πολοι των μαγνητων στην σιαγωνα-ες να "κοιτουν" προς τον στροφαλο . Με το πλησιασμα της σιαγωνας προς τον στροφαλο εχουμε απωθηση μεταξυ των μαγνητων....



κατι δεν σκεφτεσε... οτι οταν ενας Νπολος του στροφαλου βρεθει αναμεσα σε 2 N πολους  της σιαγωνας τοτε δεν θα γυρισει αριστερα η δεξια αλλα θα κατσει και θα κολλησει σε ΕΝΑ συγκεκριμενο σημειο αναμεσα στους 2πολους... ξερεις γιατι? γιατι σε εκεινο το σημειο ο ενας Ν πολος της σιαγωνας εξουδετερωνει την αποθητικη δυναμη του αλλου και αντριστροφος οποτε το συστημα εχει σημειο ισοροπια και θα παει εκει...

----------


## weather1967

> κατι δεν σκεφτεσε... οτι οταν ενας Νπολος του στροφαλου βρεθει αναμεσα σε 2 N πολους της σιαγωνας τοτε δεν θα γυρισει αριστερα η δεξια αλλα θα κατσει και θα κολλησει σε ΕΝΑ συγκεκριμενο σημειο αναμεσα στους 2πολους... ξερεις γιατι? γιατι σε εκεινο το σημειο ο ενας Ν πολος της σιαγωνας εξουδετερωνει την αποθητικη δυναμη του αλλου και αντριστροφος οποτε το συστημα εχει σημειο ισοροπια και θα παει εκει...



+1000 στον Παναγιώτη 
Ανδρέα αυτο ακριβώς που λεει και ελεγε και πριν ο Παναγιώτης ,αυτο επαθα και εγώ ,σκαλωνουν στο ενδιαμεσο ,και εγω ετσι τους εχω στον τροχο απωθηση προς τα εξω,και στους σιαγονες απωθηση παλι προς τα εξω .Τι τους εφερα πιο κοντα ,τι τους πηγα ποιο μακρυα δεν λεγαν να ξεκολήσουν  :Blink: .
Και καλα που τα ειχε πει ο Παναγιώτης και ημουν προετοιμασμενος για αυτο ,γιατι θα ελεγα οτι κατι αλλο φταιει,λογο οτι ειμαι ασχετος απο μαγνήτες χα χα χα !!

----------


## electrifier

Πάντως για να λέμε και του στραβού το "δίκιο", εσύ Δημήτρη δεν τα έφτιαξες όπως βλέπουμε στα περισσότερα γιουτουμποβίντεα. Τοποθετούνε τους μαγνήτες με κάποια κλίση. Βασικά έτσι νομίζουν πως "εξουδετερώνουν" αυτό το φαινόμενο της ισορροπίας, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα απλά μετατοπίζουν το σημείο ισορροπίας του συστήματος. Οπότε, όχι πως θα γύριζε έτσι, αλλά και καλά, τάχα μου...  :Lol:

----------


## Thanos10

Σ'ενα βιντεο ειδα οτι ο τυπος του εδινε κινηση με μια μανιβελα βεβαια μετα αταματησε.
Παντος οπως και να εχει το πραγμα εγω θα πω μπραβο στον Δημητρη που καθησε και το εφιαξε και ας μην δουλεψε,η προσπαθεια που κανει καποιος παντα, βλεπει και τα σωστα και τα λαθη και τις αποτυχιες του.

----------


## LORADE

Παιδια δεν αμφιβαλω καθολου για την γνωμη σας και τις γνωσεις σας. Αλλωστε θεωρω δεδομενο, οτι γνωριζετε πολλα παραπανω απο μενα. Δυστηχως βλεπω να περιμενω αρκετες μερες ακομη , μεχρι να τελειωσουν οι διακοπες και να μπορεσω να αποκτησω και εγω μαγνητες για την δοκιμη και επιβεβαιωση οσων λετε. Υπαρχει μονο μια διαφορα. Λογω επαγγελματος , ψαχνω τα πραγματα λιγο διαφορετικα απο σας και συνηθως βρισκονται λυσεις, εκει, που ολοι μας νομιζουμε οτι ειναι αδυνατον. Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση, λογω πειρας, (επιτρεψτε μου να πω αρκετης) εχω μια διαισθηση, οτι υπαρχει λυση και ειναι , ως συνηθως μπροστα στα ματια μας. Η πιθανοτητα να κανω λαθος ειναι 99%. Δεν θα κανω πισω ομως, αν δεν επιβεβαιωσω  και το υπολοιπο 1%. Αν υπαρχει λυση, μαλλον ειναι ποιο συνθετη απο αυτο που προσπαθουμε να πετυχουμε.
Τουλαχιστον εχω την υπομονη και επιμονη να αφιερωσω 2-3 μηνες απο τον ελευθερο χρονο μου στις δοκιμες
Να ειστε καλα
Εσεις συνεχιστε την προσπαθεια

----------


## Nemmesis

που δουλευεις αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## weather1967

> Πάντως για να λέμε και του στραβού το "δίκιο", εσύ Δημήτρη δεν τα έφτιαξες όπως βλέπουμε στα περισσότερα γιουτουμποβίντεα. Τοποθετούνε τους μαγνήτες με κάποια κλίση. Βασικά έτσι νομίζουν πως "εξουδετερώνουν" αυτό το φαινόμενο της ισορροπίας, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα απλά μετατοπίζουν το σημείο ισορροπίας του συστήματος. Οπότε, όχι πως θα γύριζε έτσι, αλλά και καλά, τάχα μου...



Ανδρέα εχεις δικιο ,αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι και κλιση να δωσω το πραγμα δεν μου φαινεται για να γυριση  :Lol: 
Θάνο σε ευχαριστώ ,ναι εμαθα πολλα απο την αποτυχια μου : Ποτέ να μην ξαναεπειχηρησω να φτιαξω κατι που δεν κατεχω καλα  :Lol: .

Καλαμπουρι κανω τωρα ,αλλα το θεμα αν γυριση τελικα ,και για να γυριση θελει τρελλη μελετη,και παλι παιζει αν γυριση ,μακαρι ο Ανδρεας (Lorade) να τα καταφερει να το φτιαξει που βλεπω εχει και γνωσεις μηχανικής.

----------


## LORADE

Εδω θελω να παρεμβω παλι για να δειτε τι εχουμε παθει. Ας παρουμε παλι , ενα κινητηρα εσωτερικης καυσης (προς θεου δεν ειμαι μηχανικος, ουτε ξερω απο αυτοκινητα). Οτι και να κανουμε αν δεν εχουμε εκεντροφορο, συγχρονισμενο με τις βαλβιδες η μηχανη.... παπαλα :Lol: 
Εμεις εδω προσπαθουμε να γυρισει κατι, χωρις κανενα χρονισμο, συγχρονισμο.... πες τε το, οπως θελετε, χωρις τιποτα.
Πως ειναι δυνατον να γινει αυτο, ετσι τοσο απλα? Κυριοι δεν γινεται :Smile: 
Δεν ειναι δυνατον μια μηχανη , μονο με θαλαμους καυσης και στροφαλο να την κανουμε να δουλεψει. Δεν ειναι δυνατον μονο μερικοι μαγνητες στην καταληλη θεση να κανουν το συστημα να δουλεψει. Αν καποιοι το εχουν φτιαξει, αν μπορεσουμε να το φτιαξουμε εμεις (πιθανοτητα <1%), πρεπει να σκεφτουμε τον χρονισμο του συστηματος. Και τα ποιο απλα ηλεκτρικα μοτερακια εχουν χρονισμο. Μηπως πρεπει να ξεκινησουμε με αυτα? :Rolleyes: 
Κανω απλα σκεψεις και τις δημοσιοποιω. Οταν θα εχω τους μαγνητες , τοτε πρεπει , αν μη τι αλλο, να εχει δημιουργηθει ενα υποβαθρο, που πρεπει να....  πατησουμε

----------


## brs_19

παιδια η γνωμη μου εχει ως εξης: δν κατασκευαζουμε κατι που ξερουμε στα σιγουρα οτι θα δουλεψει (πειτε πως πιανει κ δουλευει. για ποσο θα δουλεψει?)? 300 τοσα ποστ κ αποτελεσμα μηδεν. τσαμπα κοπος κ χρημα... κατα τη γνωμη μου παντα, ζανε (brs_19)

----------


## blueriver

> παιδια η γνωμη μου εχει ως εξης: δν κατασκευαζουμε κατι που ξερουμε στα σιγουρα οτι θα δουλεψει (πειτε πως πιανει κ δουλευει. για ποσο θα δουλεψει?)? 300 τοσα ποστ κ αποτελεσμα μηδεν. τσαμπα κοπος κ χρημα... κατα τη γνωμη μου παντα, ζανε (brs_19)



Ευτυχως που δεν ειχαν ολοι την δικια σου αντιληψη αγαπητέ Ζανε,γιατι θα ειχαμε μεινη ακομα στις σπηλιες με τα ροπαλα ,να παιζουμε bassball  :Lol: .
Εσυ βαδισεις σε σιγουρα μονοπατια ,αλλοι τους αρεσει να πειραματιζονται ασχετως αν βγει η οχι αποτελεσμα ,εχοντας τα χρηματα γραμμενα στα παλαιότερα τών υποδημάτων τους ,αρκει να το προσπαθησουν ετσι για το κεφι τους.
Ας παρουμε ενα ζωντανο παραδειγμα εσενα ,πριν 1 μηνα που ενω σου λεγανε ολοι να παρεις καινουργιο cd player επειδη σου ειχε χαλασει η κεφαλη ,που το καινουργιο ειχε 20 ευρώ ,προτιμησες να αλλαξεις κεφαλη που ειχε 50 ευρώ  :Lol: .

Συμπέρασμα: Oλοι δινουν πεταμενα λεφτα καπου ,αλλος παιζει joker και τυχερά παιχνιδια,αλλος τα δινει σε κεφαλες cd που ενω μπορει να παρει καινουργιο,αλλοι για σαχλαμαρες να παρουν κουπες και souvenir της ομαδας τους,αλλοι τους τα τρωνε οι γυναικες. :Wink: αλλοι τα δινουν για να πειραματιστουν και να κανουν το κεφι τους και καλα κανουν.

----------


## brs_19

εγω τν γνωμη μου ειπα πανω στο θεμα κ εσυ μου λες αηδιες! λυπαμαι που ασχοληθηκα σ αυτο το θεμα... απο μενα bye!

----------


## blueriver

> εγω τν γνωμη μου ειπα πανω στο θεμα κ εσυ μου λες αηδιες! λυπαμαι που ασχοληθηκα σ αυτο το θεμα... απο μενα bye!



Μα εδω ειναι το θεμα που ξεκαρδιζομαι,στην Ελλαδα ολοι εχουν αποψη ,ασχετοι μεν αλλα με αποψη δε . :Lol: 
Αν δεν πει ο Ελληνας την αποψη του και την γνωμη του θα σκασει,να μιλησει κανας ειδημονας το καταλαβαινω και το σεβομαι ,αλλα βρε φιλε το να λενε αποψεις οι ασχετοι περι ενος θεματος με χαλαει πολυ  :Wink: ,κρατα την αποψη σου για σενα τοτε και πες την απο μεσα σου ,μην την βγαζεις παραεξω αν δεν εισαι ειδήμονας

Στο καλό

----------


## Nemmesis

ρε παιδια το κρατισαμε το θεμε με τα 1000 ζορια... μην το χαλατε... οχι αλλα οφτοπικ.. ουτε για να μου απαντησετε κατι... αν θελετε πμ

----------


## Mihos

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.

Δε θέλω σε καμία περίπτωση να απαξιώσω τις προσπάθειες κανενός. Και ελπίζω να μη παρεξηγηθώ. Αλλα:

Κατασκευή του αεικίνητου = Κατάρηψη της αρχής διατήρησης ενέργειας = Κατάρηψη όλης της σύγχρονης και παλαιάς τεχνολογίας, φυσικής επιστήμης και *ύπαρξης*.

Αν τα καταφέρετε (μακάρι), μη περιμένετε ότι άυριο θα δουλέυουν τα ηλεκτρονικά στο σπίτι σας στα σίγουρα καθώς ο νόμος του κίρκοφ τελικά μάλλον δεν δεν θα ισχύει. Οι σκάλες δεν θα σας είναι απαραίτητες καθώς ο νόμος της βαρύτητας ήταν ένα ψέμα. (Θα μπορούσα να πώ κι άλλα, αλλά οκ...).

*Για όσουν πιστέυουν:*

Μέχρι και τα δημιουργήματα του θεού (άνθρωποι, ζώα, φυτά) για να κινηθούν χρειάζεται να λάβουν ενέργεια με κάποια μορφή (φαγητό, νερό, οξυγόνο). Μπορείτε εσείς να κάνετε κάτι καλύτερο?

*Για τους πρακτικούς:*

Ότι μηχάνή και να φτιαχτεί θα έχει όπως αναφέρθηκε ένα κύκλο. Που σημαίνει ότι όλα της τα μέρη θα φέυγουν από κάποιο σημείο και ύστερα θα επιστρέφουν σε αυτό. Όση ενέργεια θα παράγει η κίνηση των εν λόγω μερών κάτά την απομάκρινση από το σημείο αυτό, τόση θα καταναλώνουν για να επανέλθουν. Ότι και να περάσει από το μυαλό κάποιου (πχ να περιστρέψω τους μαγνήτες ως προς τον άξονά τους για να αλλάξει η πολικότητα) αυτό δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει (η ίδια η περιστροφή καταναλώνει ενέργεια).

Αφου όρεξη για δουλειά βλέπω ότι υπάρχει και μάλιστα μπόλικη... Γιατί κανείς δεν ασχολείται με τη κατασκευή μίας μηχανής μετατροής ενέργειας που να βασίζεται σε μία καινούρια διάταξη που επιτυγχάνει πολύ καλή απόδοση σε σχέση με τις υπάρχουσες??? Να μια καλή πρόταση, πολύ επίκαιρη και λιγότερο ουτοπική.

Παρ' όλα αυτά *δεν αποκλείω τίποτα*. *Η ιστορία έχει δείξει ότι πολλές ανατροπές συμβαίνουν στη επιστήμη*. *Αυτή βέβαια θα είναι η μεγαλύτερη όλων των εποχών*...

*Για τους σκεπτικιστές:*

Και κάτι τελευταίο και συγνώμη που σας ζάλισα. Τι επιπτώσεις θα έχει η δημιουργία μίας τέτοιας διάταξης για την ανθρωπότητα? Καλές, κακές? Θα λύσει σίγουρα το ενεργειακό αλλά δε ξέρω που μπορεί να οδηγήσει η αέναη παραγωγή ενέργειας από το πουθενά... Στη καταστροφή?

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Γεια χαρά σε όλη την ομάδα

είμαι σχετικά καινουργιος στο hlektronika και μου αρέσουν τα πειράματα
είναι ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα και κατα τύχη άρχισα να το παρακολουθώ.

Πιστεύω ότι η κατασκευή μπορεί να δουλέψει, απλά μάλλον θέλει τρομερή ακρίβεια στη τοποθέτηση των μαγνητών.
Ιδού
http://www.perendev-power.com/emm%20100kw.htm

εεεε!!! τόσο απάτη πια
μπορεί να μη δίνουν σημασία στο θέμα λόγο του ότι υπάρχει πολύ καλό πετρέλαιο, αέριο, λιγνίτης, ΔΕΗ, καρτελ ενέργειας, κλπ κλπ κλπ

μόνο με το πείραμα μπορεί να είμαστε σίγουροι.
Όσο για το αεικίνητο....
μόνο αυτό δεν είναι γιατί κάποια στιγμή θα σταματήσει (αφού πάρει μπροστά) με τις φθορές των μηχανικών μερών από την τριβή, ή και με την εξασθένιση του πεδίου.
Άρα θέλει συντήρηση, έξοδα και σπατάλη ενέργειας για τη κατασκευή του.
Η λειτουργεία του στηρίζεται στην ενέργεια του μαγνητικού πεδίου
έτσι δουλεύει και το σύμπαν, με τα βαρυτικά πεδία των πλανητών όπου και υπάρχει κίνηση.
Να μου πεις, αδράνεια, κενό οκ οκ
κάποιες δοκιμές νομίζω ότι θα μας πείσουν.
Θα παραγγείλω και εγώ μαγνήτες και θα από Σεπτέβρη με τα πρωτοβρόχια θα το δοκιμάσω. 
Ελπίζω να μην κλείσετε το θέμα γιατί το θεωρώ αρκετά σοβαρό και εύχομαι σε όποιους το δοκιμάσουν καλή τύχη.

Υ.Γ.
και εάν υπάρξουν αποτελέσματα από τα πειράματα μου θα το γράψω
 :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## Nemmesis

ενα μονο να πω... 
ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΑΤΗ... τη μπαταρια τι την θελει? για μιζα?
η αν παραγει παραπανω ενεργεια απο οτι καταναλωνει για ποιο λογο να θελει την μπαταρια τοτε?
αααα... θα χεστουμε στην ενεργεια...

----------


## CLOCKMAN

ακριβώς
για μίζα τη θέλει
ένα τόσο βαρύ μοτέρ δε ξεκινάει με το χέρι
και απ'οτι βλεπεις γράφει electro magnetic motor
που σημαίνει ότι ένα μέρος της ενέργειας που παράγει ανατροφοδοτεί το ίδιο με πηνία ηλεκτρομαγνήτες,
και έτσι μπορύμε να πάρουμε και το χρονισμό που αναφέρει και ο αγαπητός LORADE 
Σίγουρα έχουν συνδιάσει και πηνία, αυτή ίσωσ να είναι η πατέντα τους. Γι'αυτό δεν το πουλάνε και το νοικιάζουνε για 5 χρόνια. Δεν μπορείς να το ξεβιδώσεις
πιθανών να έχουν βάλει ρήτρα στο συμβόλαιο.

----------


## Nemmesis

καλα... σορρυ κιολας αλλα απο φυσικη δεν την εχεις ψαγμενη την ιστορια...

----------


## hardcode

Οι τύποι με το PERENDEV λένε ότι δεν πουλάν τη συσκευή, αλλά τη νοικιάζουν για 5 χρόνια, με προπληρωμή!!! Επίσης, έχουν μετακομίσει απο τη Γερμανία και πήγαν στη Σουηδία. Φαίνεται τους πήραν χαμπάρι και την κοπανίσαν!
Λίγο ψάξιμο και μπορεί ο καθένας να καταλάβει ότι όλα αυτά είναι απάτη, ακόμα και αν είναι παντελώς άσχετος απο τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής.
Γράφοντας "perendev" στο google είναι φανερό ότι έχουν κάνει τρομερή δουλειά στη διαφήμιση και στην προπαγάνδα.
Οι απατεώνες πάντα είχαν και πάντα θα έχουν δουλειά.

----------


## KOKAR

μήπως η λύση είναι αλλού ????

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rb_rDkwGnU"]YouTube - Water Fuel Car[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDHT0hBgVOw&feature=related"]YouTube - Water Car Inventor Killed...  Full Story[/ame]

----------


## Nemmesis

αυτο εχει μπερδεψει πολυ κοσμο... καυσημο δεν ειναι το νερο αλλα το υδρογονο του οποτε παλι θελουμε ενεργεια για να παρουμε το υδρογονο απο το νερο που απλα ΕΝΑ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΜΟΝΟ αυτης της ενεργεια θα το παρουμε πισω με την καυση του υδρογονου

----------


## KOKAR

σωστά τα λες δεν αντιλέγω ,  και τώρα που το καλοσκέφτομαι αν δεν πουληθεί και η τελευταία σταγόνα από το πετρέλαιο χαΐρι δεν βλέπω !

υ.γ
τα παρακάτω λινκ είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα !
http://www.cres.gr/kape/news/deltia/forma_ydrogono.htm

http://www.ecocrete.gr/index.php?opt...d=998&Itemid=0

βέβαια όλα αυτά που γράφω είναι  off topic για το παρών thread 
για αυτό

----------


## Nemmesis

> ...αν δεν πουληθεί και η τελευταία σταγόνα από το πετρέλαιο χαΐρι δεν βλέπω !




ποσο δικιο εχεις?

----------


## electrifier

> σωστά τα λες δεν αντιλέγω ,  και τώρα που το καλοσκέφτομαι αν δεν πουληθεί και η τελευταία σταγόνα από το πετρέλαιο χαΐρι δεν βλέπω !



Δε χρειάζεται να εξαντληθεί για να αρχίσουν τα τύμπανα. Μόλις αποφασίσουν να ανεβάσουν χωρίς πισωγύρισμα την τιμή του, τόσο ώστε να είναι ασύμφορη η κατάσταση για ΟΛΑ τα προϊόντα που επηρεάζονται, τότε θα αρχίσει το νταβαντούρι...

Ως γνωστόν, Αμερική και Ρωσία για τον εαυτό τους έχουν, εμείς θα πληρώσουμε τα σπασμένα.

Υ.Γ. Ας ελπίσουμε μόνο το νταβαντούρι να είναι οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από εχθροπραξίες.

----------


## jimamakas

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efCelx7qe_M&feature=related"]YouTube - FREE ENERGY Home Generator -Zero Point Energy - Off the Grid[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvlTCi93m7U"]YouTube - Kapanadze 3KW selfrunning free energy generator unit[/ame]

και
http://www.free-energy-info.co.uk/ εδω εχει πολλα εγγραφα για κατεβασμα με αποδειξεις και σχεδια οτι γινετε γεννητρια που αυτοσυντηριτε και εχει και πλεονασμα με αποδοση μεχρι και 800%
υπαρχουν πολλες οικιακες κατασκευες και ειναι εφικτο κατι τετοιο , φυσικα κανεις δεν λεει οτι περνεις ενεργεια απο το πουθενα απλα εκμεταλευεσε ενεργειες που πριν δεν σκεφτομασταν καν να βαλλουμε στο παιχνιδι ........στο βιβλιο του Newman υπαρχουν και εγγραφα που δειχνουν τι εγινε με αυτη την ιστορια..........
και για αμαξι [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3JZg2PqyKc"]YouTube - Troy Reed Magnetic Generator Car, Free Energy Technology Suppressed[/ame]

----------


## Nemmesis

> YouTube - FREE ENERGY Home Generator -Zero Point Energy - Off the Grid
> και
> http://www.free-energy-info.co.uk/ εδω εχει πολλα εγγραφα για κατεβασμα με αποδειξεις και σχεδεια οτι γινετε γεννητρια που αυτοσυντηριτε και εχει και πλεονασμα με αποδοση μεχρι και 800%
> υπαρχουν πολλες οικιακες κατασκευες και ειναι εφικτο κατι τετοιο , φυσικα κανεις δεν λεει οτι περνεις ενεργεια απο το πουθενα απλα εκμεταλευεσε ενεργειες που πριν δεν σκεφτομασταν καν να βαλλουμε στο παιχνιδι ........



ελεος... αν υπαρχει συσκευη με αποδοση 800% εγω σου την κανω 1600%αυριο κιολας... αντε πια δεν παει αλλο, μπαινει ο καθενας και μπερδευει τους αλλους... για ποιες αλλες ενεργειες μιλας? μαυρι μαγια και σαμανισμο?
εσυ που

----------


## jimamakas

> ελεος... αν υπαρχει συσκευη με αποδοση 800% εγω σου την κανω 1600%αυριο κιολας... αντε πια δεν παει αλλο, μπαινει ο καθενας και μπερδευει τους αλλους... για ποιες αλλες ενεργειες μιλας? μαυρι μαγια και σαμανισμο?
> εσυ που



τουλαχιστον πριν απαντησεις διαβασε η δες αυτα που εδωσα και αλλα τοσα που θα βρεις και μετα πες οτι θες............

----------


## Nemmesis

αυτα που ποσταρεις εσυ πριν τα ποσταρεις διαβασετα... το τριτο βιντεο μονο... 
για το 20δευτερολεπτο και μετα να σου πω μονο μια λεξη... αδρανεια.. σου λεει κατι??? απο το 2:47 και μετα ειναι απλα ενα αμαξι με μπαταριες... καπου το ειχα δει σε ενα περιοδικο... ηλεκτρικο μεν αλλα μπαταριες δε...
εσυ που τα εχεις διαβασει ολα αυτα τα λινκ πιστευεις οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση στο δικο πλανιτικο συστημα να δουλευουν? ποιο ευκολα δεχομαι οτι καποιος μπορει να σου κανει μαγια παρα να φτιαξει μια μηχανη που να βαζεις μεσα 1κιλο πατατες και να στης κανει 8κιλα χωρις μια σταγονα νερο...

----------


## Thanos10

Μπορει να υπαρχουν και αλλες μορφες ενεργειας που δεν γνωριζουμε σιγουρα με το περασμα του χρονου τα βρουμε.
Προς το παρον αυτα τα βιντεο ειναι μουφα ενα καλο παραμυθι,καποτε το Ελεκτορ ειχε μια αναφορα για τετοιου ειδους κατασκευες,ηταν καθετα αρνητικο κατι γνωριζαν.

----------


## jimamakas

> αυτα που ποσταρεις εσυ πριν τα ποσταρεις διαβασετα... το τριτο βιντεο μονο... 
> για το 20δευτερολεπτο και μετα να σου πω μονο μια λεξη... αδρανεια.. σου λεει κατι??? απο το 2:47 και μετα ειναι απλα ενα αμαξι με μπαταριες... καπου το ειχα δει σε ενα περιοδικο... ηλεκτρικο μεν αλλα μπαταριες δε...
> εσυ που τα εχεις διαβασει ολα αυτα τα λινκ πιστευεις οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση στο δικο πλανιτικο συστημα να δουλευουν? ποιο ευκολα δεχομαι οτι καποιος μπορει να σου κανει μαγια παρα να φτιαξει μια μηχανη που να βαζεις μεσα 1κιλο πατατες και να στης κανει 8κιλα χωρις μια σταγονα νερο...



τα περισσοτερα απο αυτου του ιδους μοτερ χρειαζονται καποια πηγη ενεργειας για να λειτουργισουν μετα ειναι αυτοτροφοδοτουνται..........με την λογικη σου τα φωτοβολταικα δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν γιατι χωρις εμεις να τους δωσουμε τιποτα αυτα μας παρεχουν ενεργεια.....κανεις δεν λεει οτι υπαρχει μηχανιμα που του δινεις 100w και αυτο γενναει απο το πουθενα 1000w απλα αξιοποιουν αλλες μορφες ενεργειας και μας δινουν παραπανω απο αυτο που εισαγουμε εγω δεν ειμαι απολυτος οτι οσα λεω ειναι αληθεια(δεν το εχω κατασκευασει αλλα ουτε και δει ζωντανα) απλα δεν μπορει να εισαι και εσυ χωρις καν να διαβασεις η να δεις καποια πραγματα απο αυτα που λεω και στο κατω κατω συζητηση κανουμε με τα μηδενιζουμε ολα(στα link που εδωσα υπαρχουν και σχεδια με τα κυκλωματα η την βασικη ιδεα)εαν εχεις καποιος ορεξη ας ριξει μια ματια

----------


## briko

> κανεις δεν λεει οτι υπαρχει μηχανιμα που του δινεις 100w και αυτο γενναει απο το πουθενα 1000w απλα αξιοποιουν αλλες μορφες ενεργειας



Το είπαμε και σε άλλο σημείο , η ενεργεία παράγετε από το δυηλίθιο

----------


## KOKAR

> τα περισσοτερα απο αυτου του ιδους μοτερ χρειαζονται καποια πηγη ενεργειας για να λειτουργισουν μετα ειναι αυτοτροφοδοτουνται..........με την λογικη σου τα φωτοβολταικα δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν γιατι χωρις εμεις να τους δωσουμε τιποτα αυτα μας παρεχουν ενεργεια.....*κανεις δεν λεει οτι υπαρχει μηχανιμα που του δινεις 100w και αυτο γενναει απο το πουθενα 1000w* απλα αξιοποιουν αλλες μορφες ενεργειας και μας δινουν παραπανω απο αυτο που εισαγουμε εγω δεν ειμαι απολυτος οτι οσα λεω ειναι αληθεια(δεν το εχω κατασκευασει αλλα ουτε και δει ζωντανα) απλα δεν μπορει να εισαι και εσυ χωρις καν να διαβασεις η να δεις καποια πραγματα απο αυτα που λεω και στο κατω κατω συζητηση κανουμε με τα μηδενιζουμε ολα(στα link που εδωσα υπαρχουν και σχεδια με τα κυκλωματα η την βασικη ιδεα)εαν εχεις καποιος ορεξη ας ριξει μια ματια



πιο πάνω γράφεις για απόδοση *800%* !!!!
μπορείς να μας πεις τι εννοείς???

----------


## nveli

> Το είπαμε και σε άλλο σημείο , η ενεργεία παράγετε από το δυηλίθιο



και από το τριηλίθιο που όπως φαίνεται έχει μεγαλύτερες αποδόσεις

----------


## stom

Σαν το πανηλιθιο, κανενα...

----------


## Nemmesis

> με την λογικη σου τα φωτοβολταικα δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν γιατι χωρις εμεις να τους δωσουμε τιποτα αυτα μας παρεχουν ενεργεια.....



ναι οντως εχεις δικιο :Lol: .. χαχαχαχα.... στα φωτοβολταικα ομως δινουμε τον ηλιο...
και οταν τους τον παρουμε (τον ηλιο παντα) αυτα δυστηχως σταματαν να παραγουν ρευμα σε αντιθεση με τα μοτερ που λες...
εγω για να μιλαω κατι θα ξερω οσο για τα βιντεο και τα κυκλωματα ενα θα σου πω... στο "εσυσωληνα" εχει ενα βιντεο που ενας τυπος δουλευει μια τηλεωραση με μια μπαταρια ΑΑΑ οποτε καταλαβαινεις για τι κατασταση μιλαμε..
αν δεν ξερουμε το καλητερο ειναι απλα να μην μιλαμε... αν δουμε κατι και μας αρεσει το δοκιμαζουμε και αν θελουμε μετα λεμε εντιπωσεις...
απορω δλδ στο 2009 πως μπορει να υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που πιστευουν σε μοτερια που γυριζουν μονα τους αν τους δωσουμε φορα...
αμ το αλλο? τοσες πατεντες βλεπουμε ΕΝΑΣ απο αυτους δεν μπορεσε να εμποροποιησει κατι? και παλι θα ακουσω για το πετρελαιο αλλα να σας πω εγω... γιατι αυτοι που εχουν τα πετρελαια να θελουν να σβησουν απο τον χαρτη τετοιες τεχνολογιες και οχι να την εκμεταλευτουν για δικο τους κερδος? απο την στιγμη μαλιστα που εχουν τα λεφτα και για μεγαλες ερευνες?

ΕΛΕΟΣ πια... το αεικινητο υπηρχε στα μυαλα τον ανθρωπων την δεκαετια του 50... εκεινο τον καιρο να δικαιολογισω τετοιες συζητησεις... αλλα το 2009 ειναι απαραδεκτο...

ολο μιλατε για ενεργειες που δεν εχουμε βρει ακομα... οκ το δεχομαι 1000% ... αλλα αυτες την ενεργειες θα τις βρουμε με συμβατικα υλικα? (μαγνητες κλπ κλπ) που ξερουμε πληρως την τεχνολογια τους?

----------


## jimamakas

> Σαν το πανηλιθιο, κανενα...



χωρις καν να με ξερεις με χαρακτιριζεις ....οκ ζητω ο φασισμος

----------


## briko

> εδω εχει πολλα εγγραφα για κατεβασμα με αποδειξεις και σχεδια οτι γινετε γεννητρια που αυτοσυντηριτε και εχει και πλεονασμα με αποδοση μεχρι και 800%







> ελεος... αν υπαρχει συσκευη με αποδοση 800% εγω σου την κανω 1600%αυριο κιολας... αντε πια δεν παει αλλο, μπαινει ο καθενας και μπερδευει τους αλλους... για ποιες αλλες ενεργειες μιλας? μαυρι μαγια και σαμανισμο?
> εσυ που







> τουλαχιστον πριν απαντησεις διαβασε η δες αυτα που εδωσα και αλλα τοσα που θα βρεις και μετα πες οτι θες............







> χωρις καν να με ξερεις με χαρακτιριζεις ....οκ ζητω ο φασισμος



Όταν πιστεύεις τον κάθε ηλίθιο  δημοσιογράφο που για να γεμίσει 2 λεπτά χρόνου ρεπορτάζ  θα έβγαζε στον αέρα και την πεθαμένη γιαγιά του να κάνει τούμπες, όταν πιστεύεις τον κάθε ηλίθιο που βγάζει στο YouTube  οτιδήποτε μ@λ....   για να φανεί ότι είναι κάτι  και να τονωθεί ο εγωισμός του ότι έχει κοροϊδέψει κάποιους , όταν πιστεύεις τον κάθε απατεώνα που ψάχνει θύματα με το πρόσχημα ότι έχει ευυπόληπτη σελίδα στο internet .  Τι θες να πιστέψουν αυτοί που διαβάζουν αυτά που γραφείς????

----------


## jimamakas

σε ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σου......
τωρα εγω δεν λεω οτι εχω δικιο αλλα το να με αποκαλουν  ηλιθιο και πανηλιθιθο χωρις να με ξερουν καν και να δουν τα κειμενα τι να πω παραειστε εξυπνοι για εμενα

----------


## stom

> χωρις καν να με ξερεις με χαρακτιριζεις ....οκ ζητω ο φασισμος



Φασισμος? Ποιος φασισμος?

Γενικα τα περι αεικινητου ειναι ηλιθιοτητες, ειδικα για σενα δεν ξερω κατι ειδικοτερο, οποτε μην αρπαζεσαι.

----------


## Thanos10

ολο μιλατε για ενεργειες που δεν εχουμε βρει ακομα... οκ το δεχομαι 1000% ... αλλα αυτες την ενεργειες θα τις βρουμε με συμβατικα υλικα? (μαγνητες κλπ κλπ) που ξερουμε πληρως την τεχνολογια τους?[/QUOTE]

Σωστος ο Παναγιωτης εγω λεω οτι υπαρχουν μορφες ενεργειας που δεν τις ξερουμε, αλλα οι μαγνητες κ.τ.λ ειναι μουφα.

----------


## Nemmesis

γιατι πρεπει παντα να υπαρχουν αυτοι που χαλαν το τοπικ?
στο θεμα μας

----------


## KOKAR

> γιατι πρεπει παντα να υπαρχουν αυτοι που χαλαν το τοπικ?
> στο θεμα μας



ίσως γιατί το thread αυτό είναι "χαλασμένο" από γεννησιμιού του !!!!

----------


## jimamakas

> Φασισμος? Ποιος φασισμος?
> 
> Γενικα τα περι αεικινητου ειναι ηλιθιοτητες, ειδικα για σενα δεν ξερω κατι ειδικοτερο, οποτε μην αρπαζεσαι.



μετα απο διαβασμα ολου του θεματος :Crying: (το ειχα διαβασει μερικος) καταλαβα γιατι αρπαχτικατε αμεσως!!!με το δικιο σας......και συμφωνω οτι δεν ειναι εφικτο κατι τετοιο οχι σε 100 χρονια αλλα ποτε!!!ισως σε 100 χρονια απλα να νομιζουμε οτι το καταφεραμε οπως νομιζαμε και για αλλα πραγματα..αυτα που εστειλα δεν ητανε με την λογικη του αεικινητου αλλα με την παραγωγη πλεοναζουσας ενεργειας με την βοηθεια μαγνητων αυτο δεν το κανει αεικινητο αλλα (θεωριτικα)αυτοκινουμενο για χ χρονο και σαν λυση (προς συζητηση) για το προβλημα του αγνοουμενου topic starter!!!

----------


## jimamakas

> πιο πάνω γράφεις για απόδοση *800%* !!!!
> μπορείς να μας πεις τι εννοείς???




*The Adams Motor*.  The late Robert Adams, an electrical engineer of New Zealand designed and built an electric motor using permanent magnets on the rotor and pulsed electromagnets on the frame of the motor.   He found that the output from his motor exceeded the input power by a large margin (800%). 


 The diagram of his motor most frequently shown to explain the basic operation is this one:

σε αυτο το link υπαρχουν σχεδια (και οχι απλες φωτογραφιες-βιντεο) με ηλεκτρονικα κυκλωματα αλλα και το στησιμο του μηχανησμου ή εστω της ιδεας εμενα μου μοιαζουν τουλαχιστον λογικα για το εφικτα δεν ξερω 
http://www.free-energy-info.co.uk/

----------


## jimamakas

Οποιος  πιστευει οτι ειναι μπουρδες ας μην τα διαβασει καν οποιος εχει ορεξη και ξερει ας μας πει εαν ειναι........

There is an interesting video posted on YouTube here where a contributor whose ID is "*TheGuru2You*" posts some really interesting information.  He starts with a circuit produced by Alexander Meissner in 1913 and shown here: 

 
TheGuru2You states that he has built this circuit and can confirm that it is self-powering, something which conventional science says is impossible (unless perhaps, if the circuit is picking up radiated power through the wiring of the circuit). Once a twelve volt supply is connected briefly to input terminals, the transistor switches on powering the transformer which feeds repeating pulses to the base of the transistor, sustaining the oscillations even when the twelve volt supply is removed. The rate of oscillation is governed by the capacitor marked "*C*" in the diagram. 

 
Interestingly, if that capacitor is replaced by an electrolyser (which is effectively a capacitor with the water forming the dielectric between the plates of the capacitor), then the frequency of the circuit automatically adjusts to the resonant frequency of the electrolyser and it is suggested that this system should be able to perform electrolysis of water without requiring a power source and automatically slaving to the varying resonant frequency of the electrolyser. As far as I am aware, this has not been confirmed, however, the voltage pulsers designed by John Bedini do slave themselves automatically to their load, whether it is a battery being charged, or an electrolyser performing electrolysis. 

TheGuru2You then progresses considerably further by combining Alexander Meissner's circuit with Charles Flynn's magnetic amplification circuit. Here the transformer is switched to become the Charles Flynn oscillator winding plus a second winding placed alongside for magnetic coupling as shown here: 

 
The transistor stage is self-oscillating as before, the transformer now being comprised of the red and blue coil windings. This oscillation also oscillates the Flynn magnetic frame, producing an electrical output via the black coils at each end of the magnetic frame. This is, of course, an oscillating, or AC output, so the four diodes produce a full-wave rectified (pulsating) DC current which is smoothed by the capacitor connected to the diodes. 

This circuit can be started by touching a 12 volt source very briefly to the output terminals on the right. An alternative is to wave a permanent magnet close to the red and blue coils as that generates a voltage in the coils, quite sufficient to start the system oscillating and so, becoming self-sustaining. TheGuru2You suggests using the piezo crystal from a lighter and connecting it to an extra coil to produce the necessary voltage spike when the coils is held close to the red transistor coil and the lighter mechanism clicked. 

A surprising problem is how to switch the device off since it runs itself. To manage this, TheGuru2You uses a two-pole On/Off switch to disconnect the output and prevent it supplying the input section of the circuit. To show whether or not the circuit is running, a Light-Emitting Diode ("LED") is connected across the output and the current flowing through it limited by a resistor of about 820 ohms. 

In the video, this circuit is shown as powering a standard off-the-shelf inverter which has a 12 volt DC input and an AC mains output. This indicates that a circuit of this type is capable of providing substantial output current. In the video diagram, the input current is shown as being about 0.2 amps. Anyone wanting to try replicating this device will need to experiment with the number of turns in each coil and the wire diameter needed to carry the desired current. The first page of the Appendix shows the current carrying capacity for each of the standard wire diameters. As this is a newly released circuit, I am not aware of any replications of it at this time.

----------


## jimamakas

και εδω υπαρχει η αντιθετη αποψη.... και απο οτι φαινετε ειναι και η σωστη :Blushing: 
http://www.phact.org/e/z/newmann.htm

----------


## Nemmesis

λοιπον εγω αν σου ανεβασω ενα κειμενο στα κινεζικα και σου πω οτι μεσα γραφει για το φιλτρο αιωνιας νεωτητας θα με πιστεψεις απλα επειδη δεν ξερεις κινεζικα και θα προτεινεις σε αυτους που ξερουν κινεζικα να το δοκιμασουν?
και στα 3σχεδια που εβαλες στην καλητερη περιπτωση θα ακολουθησουν μια ΦΘΗΝΟΥΣΑ ταλαντωση ακριβως μωλις του κοπει η παροχη ρευματος...

τα ηλεκτονικα μαλλον σου ειναι σαν κινεζικα... οποτε ειναι ΑΣΚΟΠΟ να ανεβαζουμε σχεδια για τα οποια δεν εχουμε καποια γνωση...
επισης γιατι ολοι οσοι ψαχνουν για την παραγωγη ενεργειας απο το μηδεν δεν ειναι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ φυσικος? ολο κατι τρελει επιστημονες που χαιρονται ναι απαντανε μπουρδες στα βιντεακι που βαζουν στο esysolina?

και γιατι προτεινεις σε αλλους να ψαχτουν με το θεμα και δεν το κανεις εσυ?

και στο ψαναειπα για να σου απανταω οτι δεν γινεται κατι θα ξερω παραπανω... οποτε μην εισαι ξεροκεφαλος... αν οπως λες διαβασες ολο το τοπικ κατι θα πρεπει να ειδες απο το δικα μου και μονο μνμ για ποιους λογους δεν μπορει να υπαρξη κατι τετοιο... αρχη διατηρησεις της ενεργειας?? σου λεει κατι?? τι εχετε στο μυαλο σας οτι απλα την αψυφατε σκεπτωμενοι για συσκευες που δινουν περισσοτερο απο οτι καινε??? απλα βαλτε μας και εμας τους ασχετους στο θεμα σας.... γιατι αλλιως αν απλα δεν εχετε στο μυαλο σας τουλαχιστον τις ΒΑΣΙΚΕΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ της συνχρονης φυσικης τοτε και εγω απλα σας θεωρω ΑΝΑΞΙΟΥΣ και καραγκιοζιδες (δεν το λεω προσωπικα) και μας σπαταλατε τοσο χορο στο σιτε... δεν μπορω να δεχτω τον καθενα που βγαινει και λεει οτι "ααα αυτο μπορει και να δουλευει αλλα εγω δεν ξερω..." ειναι απλα απαραδεκτο... οι ασχετοι να μιλανε ΜΟΝΟ οταν γινουν εστω και λιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιγο σχετικοι...

----------


## Telemastoras

Τελικά ποτέ μη λές ποτέ!

http://www.freedomopportunities.com/magnetmotortv/

Φανταστείτε μόνο αυτά τα πράγματι μέσα σε μία ΔΕΗ. Δωρεάν ρεύμα για όλους τους Έλληνες. Πόσοι άραγε θα χάναν τον ύπνο τους ε;

Ευτυχώς που κάποιοι "γραφικοί" βλέπε Γκιόλβας κλπ. δεν έπεσαν στην παγίδα του συστήματος. 

Καλη επιτυχία σε όσους τουλάχιστον προσπαθούν να κάνουν το ίδιο

----------


## Nemmesis

ΠΑΡΕΤΟΥΜΕ....... σας αφηνω στο ελεος του καθε ενος που ανεβαζει ενα βιντεο με ξυλα και μαγνιτες.. εχει καταντησει γελιο γιατι απλα επιδικτηκα αγνοειτε αυτα που σας λεω...
καλες ανακαληξεις....

----------


## jim.ni

επιτέλους  :Tongue2: 

σοβαρά τώρα. την άποψη σου την καταλάβαμε, γίνεσαι κουραστικός και
επαναλαμβάνεσαι   :Unsure:

----------


## H3

Αυτα τα πραγματα εκτος απο τα videos στο youtube ,που ο καθενας δειχνει οτι θελει , η απο αλλα διαφορα αλλα sites  που ο καθενας λει οτι θελει ,τα εχεις δει  κανεις πουθενα αλλου να δουλευουν,  και να κανουν αυτα που λενε αυτοι που τα παρουσιαζουν ;   Αυτες οι ιδεες ειναι αρκετα παλιες ,εχουμε ακουσει και διαβασει ενα σωρο πραγματα ,στη πραξη ομως ;

----------


## electrifier

> ειναι ΑΣΚΟΠΟ να ανεβαζουμε σχεδια για τα οποια δεν εχουμε καποια γνωση



Ναι, αλλά κάνουμε μπιριμπιριμπιρι.





> επισης γιατι ολοι οσοι ψαχνουν για την παραγωγη ενεργειας απο το μηδεν δεν ειναι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ φυσικος? ολο κατι τρελοι επιστημονες που χαιρονται να απαντανε μπουρδες στα βιντεακια που βαζουν στο esysolina?



Τυχαίο είναι.





> και γιατι προτεινεις σε αλλους να ψαχτουν με το θεμα και δεν το κανεις εσυ?



Και καλά, βάζει τους άλλους σε κρίση (υποτίθεται πως τα σχέδια τα έχει φτιάξει ο Θεός ο ίδιος).

 :hahahha:

----------


## jimamakas

> λοιπον εγω αν σου ανεβασω ενα κειμενο στα κινεζικα και σου πω οτι μεσα γραφει για το φιλτρο αιωνιας νεωτητας θα με πιστεψεις απλα επειδη δεν ξερεις κινεζικα και θα προτεινεις σε αυτους που ξερουν κινεζικα να το δοκιμασουν?
> και στα 3σχεδια που εβαλες στην καλητερη περιπτωση θα ακολουθησουν μια ΦΘΗΝΟΥΣΑ ταλαντωση ακριβως μωλις του κοπει η παροχη ρευματος...
> 
> τα ηλεκτονικα μαλλον σου ειναι σαν κινεζικα... οποτε ειναι ΑΣΚΟΠΟ να ανεβαζουμε σχεδια για τα οποια δεν εχουμε καποια γνωση...
> επισης γιατι ολοι οσοι ψαχνουν για την παραγωγη ενεργειας απο το μηδεν δεν ειναι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ φυσικος? ολο κατι τρελει επιστημονες που χαιρονται ναι απαντανε μπουρδες στα βιντεακι που βαζουν στο esysolina?
> 
> και γιατι προτεινεις σε αλλους να ψαχτουν με το θεμα και δεν το κανεις εσυ?
> 
> και στο ψαναειπα για να σου απανταω οτι δεν γινεται κατι θα ξερω παραπανω... οποτε μην εισαι ξεροκεφαλος... αν οπως λες διαβασες ολο το τοπικ κατι θα πρεπει να ειδες απο το δικα μου και μονο μνμ για ποιους λογους δεν μπορει να υπαρξη κατι τετοιο... αρχη διατηρησεις της ενεργειας?? σου λεει κατι?? τι εχετε στο μυαλο σας οτι απλα την αψυφατε σκεπτωμενοι για συσκευες που δινουν περισσοτερο απο οτι καινε??? απλα βαλτε μας και εμας τους ασχετους στο θεμα σας.... γιατι αλλιως αν απλα δεν εχετε στο μυαλο σας τουλαχιστον τις ΒΑΣΙΚΕΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ της συνχρονης φυσικης τοτε και εγω απλα σας θεωρω ΑΝΑΞΙΟΥΣ και καραγκιοζιδες (δεν το λεω προσωπικα) και μας σπαταλατε τοσο χορο στο σιτε... δεν μπορω να δεχτω τον καθενα που βγαινει και λεει οτι "ααα αυτο μπορει και να δουλευει αλλα εγω δεν ξερω..." ειναι απλα απαραδεκτο... οι ασχετοι να μιλανε ΜΟΝΟ οταν γινουν εστω και λιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιγο σχετικοι...



1)φιλε μου εγω δεν λεω οτι εχω δικιο λεω οτι υπαρχει και αυτο

2)  εχω φαει αρκετες ωρες με αυτη την ιστορια και το ειχα δει απο πολλες πλευρες(ισως οχι αρκετες)πριν το βγαλω εδω δεν το ειδα απλα σε ενα βιντεο και το πεταξα εδω μεσα!!! εμενα μου φανηκαν λογικα ολα αυτα γιατι ειδα πολλες διαφορετικες κατασκευες σε πολλα διαφορετικα site απο πολλα διαφορετικα ατομα κατι που εδειχνε οτι κατι παιζει με αυτη την ιστορια και δεν ειναι απο εναν απατεωνα η τρελο  :Lol: το οτι ενθουσιαστικα και το εβγαλα λιγο βιαστικα ειναι αληθεια τωρα εαν ειναι απατη δεν το μετανιωνω για τον χρονο που εφαγα κατι εμαθα απο ολα αυτα!!!!

3)το site δεν ειναι δικο σου εαν θεωρεις οτι καποιος λεει μπουρδες η ειναι ανοητος δεν σου τρωει κανενα χωρο!!!το οτι ειπες 20 φορες τα ιδια πραγματα(και ολα δειχνουν οτι ειναι και τα σωστα) και πολλοι εδω μεσα συνεχισανε το βιολι τους σου λεει κατι;;μηπως κατι κανεις λαθος και εσυ;;;εγω λεω δημοσια οτι ειμαι ηλιθιος λοιπον για να παω με τα νερα σου αλλα τοσος κοσμος να ειναι ηλιθιος δεν νομιζω και κατι αλλο πρεπει να συμβαινει.......εαν χαλιεσε τοσο πολυ απλα μην ασχολισε και εαν θες να ασχολισε σε παρακαλω μιλα καλυτερα γιατι τα δυηλιθια τα τριηλιθια και τα πανηλιθια η τα κινεζικα και τα λαπονεζικα μπορει να μην ητανε για εμενα οπως λες αλλα για καποιους θα ητανε....

4)οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι-επιστημονες που κανανε την διαφορα και μας πηγανε ενα βημα παραπερα ειχαν πολλους ειδικους της εποχης τους(πολυ εξυπνοτεροι απο ολους μας εδω μεσα) να επιμενουν οτι αυτα που λεγανε ειναι μπουρδες μην το ξεχνας!!!!ασχετα εαν αυτα που εγω λεω για ολα αυτα ειναι...δεν δικαιολογηται η αντιδραση σου χαλαρωσε λιγο ακουστηκε η γνωμη σου και το πιθανοτερο9(99.999999%) ειναι και η σωστη ο τυπος που το δοκιμασε και εφαγε αρκετο καιρο για να το κανει και να βγει να πει τα συμπερασματα του(αδυνατο να γινει) δεν εκανε οπως εσυ και ας εχασε ποσο χρονο απο την ζωη του

5)κανεις δεν λεει οτι γενιεται ενεργεια απο το πουθενα αλλα iσχυριζονται οτι μετατρεπουν την μαγνητικη σε ηλεκτρικη οποτε δεν απαντησες σε αυτο που ελεγα παρα μονο τωρα που εξηγησες με απλα λογια γιατι δεν δουλευει

6)εαν τα ηλεκτρονικα μου ητανε σε καλο επιπεδο(που δεν ειναι, ειναι σε χαμηλο) δεν θα ζητουσα γνωμμες θα εβγαζα μονος μου το πορισμα

7)σε ενα θεμα με 500 μηνυματα που συζητατε για το αεικινητο κατι που οποιος το φτιαξει οχι απλα θα περνει το νομπελ για ολοι του την ζωη αλλα θα γινουν και βραβεια μεγαλητερης βαρυτητας με το ονομα του πιστευω οτι χωρουσε αυτο το θεμα  :Lol:  

 :Cool: απολυτος μην εισαι ποτε για κατι ακομα και για τους θεμελιωδεις νομους τους συμπαντος γιατι πολοι νομοι θεωρουνταν καποτε αδιανφισβιτιτοι αλλα δεν ητανε ετσι τελικα!!!!με την κβαντικη *φυσικη* ηρθανε τα πανω κατω ....και σκεψου εσυ τωρα πριν 50 χρονια να σου ελεγα εγω οτι υπαρχουν σωματιδια που ανερουν θερμελιωδεις νομους για σκεψου τι θα ελεγες?????

9) σεβαστη η γνωμμη σου και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου εστω και ετσι

10)η επιστημη ανερει πολλες φορες( και πρεπει να  το κανε)ι τα ιδια της τα λεγομενα γιατι εαν δεν το εκανε ακομα θα ειμασταν σε σπηλιες η θα πιστευαμε οτι η γη ειναι επιπεδι

βεβαια μεχρι ολα αυτα να γινουν πραγματικοτιτα το δικιο ειναι με το μερος σου.............

----------

wideband (11-11-18)

----------


## lastid

Χμ.. Έλειψα 2 μέρες και το θέμα φούσκωσε κατά μια σελίδα πάλι... 
Πάντως σωστά διαμαρτύρεται ο Γιώργος. Λίγη ευγένεια δεν βλάπτει. Κουβέντα κάνουμε και δεν είναι απαραίτητο όλοι να ξέρουν τα βασικά. Από την κουβέντα θα τα μάθουν, αρκεί αδερφέ μου να μάθουμε να κουβεντιάζουμε ήσυχα, ήσυχα κι απλά. Να καταλαβαινόμαστε τώρα...

----------


## panosssvent19

Παιδια απλα διαβαστε φυσικη οταν καταλαβεται τι λεει η ΑΡΧΗ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ τοτε τα ξαναλεμε.Αν παλι καποιος φτιαξει κατι τετοιο να χαιρετε τα λευτα που θα κονομισει για 200 ζωες.ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΕΚ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΔΕΝΟΣ απλα τα πραγματα....Αν τωρα μπορει καποιος απο εδω μεσα ας το φτιαξει να βγαλει και κανα ψιλο!!!!Δεν μπορω αλλο να διαβαζω αυτο το τοπικ

Και κατι ακομα διαβαστε και ταλαντωσεις να καταλαβαιτε για τι πραγμα μιλατε!!!!!!!!

----------


## nveli

> Οποιος  πιστευει οτι ειναι μπουρδες ας μην τα διαβασει καν οποιος εχει ορεξη και ξερει ας μας πει εαν ειναι........
> 
> There is an interesting video posted on YouTube here where a contributor whose ID is "*TheGuru2You*" posts some really interesting information.  He starts with a circuit produced by Alexander Meissner in 1913 and shown here:



πολύ ωραίο κύκλωμα από το 1913, ειδικά το transistor είναι όλα τα λεφτά.

----------


## sigmacom

Κατ' αρχάς πιστεύω ότι είναι λάθος ο τίτλος του τόπικ περί αεικίνητου και οδηγεί στο πουθενά την κουβέντα, ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει οι κινητήρες με μαγνήτες -αν ποτέ δούμε κάποιον  με τα ματάκια μας να δουλεύει- ΔΕΝ είναι αεικίνητο κατά την γνώμη μου.

Και εγώ πιστεύω ότι στην αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας, ότι απλά αλλάζει μορφή κλπ κλπ κλπ, και μάλιστα θα πατήσω πάνω σε αυτή την αρχή για να ρωτήσω το παρακάτω. 
Αν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ένας μαγνήτης παράγει μηχανικό έργο (έλξη/άπωση), γιατί να μην μπορούμε σύμφωνα με την προαναφερθείσα αρχή να το μετατρέψουμε σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια? 

Εν ολίγοις, πιστεύω στο βάθος ότι μπορεί να φτιαχτεί μαγνητικός κινητήρας (δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ το πως και τις λεπτομέρειες), αλλά επ' ουδενί δεν εμπίπτει στην έννοια του αεικίνητου. 
Οι μαγνήτες με τον καιρό θα εκφυλιστούν από τα αλληλοασκούμενα πεδία μεταξύ τους και θα πέσει -έως θα σταματήσει- η κίνηση του κινητήρα.

----------


## electrifier

> Αν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ένας μαγνήτης παράγει μηχανικό έργο (έλξη/άπωση), γιατί να μην μπορούμε σύμφωνα με την προαναφερθείσα αρχή να το μετατρέψουμε σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια?



Έχεις εσύ τέτοιες απορίες!  :Tongue: 

Απάντηση: Δε μπορούμε διότι το μαγνητικό πεδίο μόνο του είναι συντηρητικό (είναι τρίτη φορά που το γράφω). Δες οποιαδήποτε από τις κατασκευές που βλέπεις από εδώ κι από εκεί και παρατήρησε πως τα σημεία της κατασκευής εκτελούν συνεχώς κλειστές διαδρομές (αναγκαστικά).
Αν είχαμε (σου φέρνω απλό παράδειγμα) πχ δύο μαγνήτες που έχουν πλησιάσει "ομοπολικά" και κρατιούνται με ένα σκοινί, μόλις κόψουμε το σκοινί απομακρύνονται και παράγεται όντως έργο. Όμως για να έρθουν στο σημείο που ήταν είχαμε δώσει ενέργεια και για να ξαναέρθουν (κλειστή διαδρομή), ώστε να μπορούν να ξαναπαράγουν έργο, πρέπει να δώσουμε ξανά ισόποση ενέργεια μέσω έργου εξωτερικής δύναμης. Η ενέργεια που αναφέρω είναι η δυναμική μαγνητικού πεδίου (όπως το βάρος είναι, αντίστοιχοι τύποι ισχύουν) και το μόνο που θα καταφέρουμε με το πάρε-δώσε είναι να υποβιβάζουμε σε θερμότητα μέσω του έργου της εξωτερικής δύναμης την ενέργεια (πχ ηλεκτρική, κινητική κτλ) που δίνουμε εμείς. Ούτε κερδίζουμε ενέργεια, ούτε καν μπορούμε να πάρουμε πίσω αυτή που δώσαμε ολόκληρη, ούτε οι μαγνήτες χάνουν τη δύναμή του πεδίου τους και άλλες τέτοιες χαζομάρες. 
Είναι πολύ απλό για παιδιά Γ' Γυμνασίου/Α' Λυκείου...

----------


## sigmacom

Κοίτα, τέτοιο κινητήρα προσπάθησα να φτιάξω όταν πήγαινα Δημοτικό και -ω, τι έκπληξη!- δεν τα κατάφερα. 
Μου 'χει μείνει απωθημένο λοιπόν...  :Tongue2:

----------


## Nemmesis

> 1)φιλε μου εγω δεν λεω οτι εχω δικιο λεω οτι υπαρχει και αυτο
> ποιο υπαρχει? το μοτερ με μονημους μαγνητες? απλα σου λεω δεν υπαρχει.. λογο αυτων ακριβως που λεει ο Αντρεας στο ποστ 454
> 2)...τωρα εαν ειναι απατη δεν το μετανιωνω για τον χρονο που εφαγα κατι εμαθα απο ολα αυτα!!!!
> αυτο ακριβως το εχω γραψει και εγω αν ειδες... οτι δλδ αξιζει να ασχολιθεις μονο και μονο γιατι ολο και κατι θα παρεις...
> 
> 3).......εαν χαλιεσε τοσο πολυ απλα μην ασχολισε και εαν θες να ασχολισε σε παρακαλω μιλα καλυτερα γιατι τα δυηλιθια τα τριηλιθια και τα πανηλιθια η τα κινεζικα και τα λαπονεζικα μπορει να μην ητανε για εμενα οπως λες αλλα για καποιους θα ητανε....
> εδω τα εχεις μπερδεψει.... ειπα εγω τις λεξεις  "τριηλιθια και τα πανηλιθια"
> διαβασε καλητερα... η λεξη αυτη αναφερθηκε τωρα απο το μελος μαλλον για αστειο επειδη ειχε αναφερθει και ποιο παλια στο ιδιο θεμα... τα κινεζικα που ειπα δεν προσβολη αλλα παραδειγμα στο να μην μιλαμε για κατι οταν δεν το γνωριζουμε και περισσοτερο να μην προτρεπουμε και αλλους μαζι μας
> 
> ...




μιλατε για αγνωστες μορφες ενεργειας και θελετε να τις βρειτε με συμβατικα υλικα... αυτο πως ειναι δυνατον? τι στιγμη που ξερουμε τα παντα για τα υλικα αυτα??? πιο σοβαρα θα καθομουν να ακουσω καποιον να μου μιλαει για ενεργεια απο την αντιυλη και αυτο μονο και μονο επειδη δεν εχουμε γνωση πανω σε αυτην αρε ισως οταν την καταλαβουμε να χρειαστει να αλαξουμε και νομους τις φυσικης.... κατι τετοιο απλα δεν προκειται να γινει με τους μαγνητες,,, ειναι γνωστα υλικα και γνωστες ΟΛΕΣ τους οι παραμετροι και οι νομοι τις φυσικης εχουν ΗΔΗ προσαρμοστει ωστε να ερμηνευουν σωστα την λειτουργια των μαγνητων...

----------


## electrifier

> Κοίτα, τέτοιο κινητήρα προσπάθησα να φτιάξω όταν πήγαινα Δημοτικό και -ω, τι έκπληξη!- δεν τα κατάφερα. 
> Μου 'χει μείνει απωθημένο λοιπόν...



Σοβαρά, αυτό έκανα κι εγώ, αλλά στο Γυμνάσιο όμως (άργησα λίγο από σένα, χαχα). Το μυαλό μου είχε κολλήσει ακριβώς σε αυτό που ανέφερες κι εσύ, δε μπορούσα να χωνέψω πως δε γίνεται να πάρουμε ενέργεια, χα. Θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου την ώρα των Αρχαίων (Α'/Β Γυμν.) να σχεδιάζει αεικίνητα και τρέχα γύρευε. Φυσκά σύντομα έμαθα τί ακριβώς συμβαίνει και ξέχασα τελείως την ιδέα.  :Tongue:

----------


## jimamakas

Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι κατι μαθαμε ολοι απο εδω μεσα και απο την πλευρα μου ευχαριστω οσους μοιραστικανε την γνωση τους με τα υπολοιπα μελοι......ολα αυτα που λετε ειναι απολυτος κατανοητα!!!!
αυτο δεν το εβγαλα με την λογικη του αεικινητου ειναι αδυνατον για εμενα να γινει πριν ακομα διαβασω αυτο το θεμα γιατι ακομα και εαν κατασκευασουμε κατι που θα εχει μηδενικες απωλειες η θα αναπληρωνη μονο του τις απωλειες πρεπει να ειναι και *αφθαρτο* κατι που δεν πιστευω οτι γινεται ισως καποτε να κανουμε κατι που σε  1 δις χρονια :Unsure:  θα χανει μονο το 1% της αρχικης του ενεργειας αυτο συμαινει χονδρικα οτι θα δουλευει για 1 δις αιωνα :W00t: (ασυλυπτο :Lol: )αλλα για παντα δεν το πιστευω
η αληθεια ειναι οτι ξεφυγα λιγο σε ενα ειδη φευγατο θεμα και να ζητησω ενα συγγνωμη σε οσους το χρωσταω

αλλα τι να κανουμε ας ειμαστε και λιγο δον κιχωτες δεν ειναι κακο (αρκει να ειμαστε λιγο οχι πολυ χαχαχα)
αλλα αληθεια ρε παιδια γιατι εγω εκει την πατησα και ισως εβγαλα και πορισμα οπως λεει o nemmesis  ειναι δυνατον να υπαρχουν τοσα πολλα βιντεο(απο διαφορετικα ατομα)να βρω 3000 σελιδες βιβλιογραφιας με σχεδια  για κατι που ειναι αδυνατον  :Confused1:  ενταξει υπαρχουν απατεωνες θα μου πεις υπαρχουν ατομα που κανουν πλακες (βιντεο)αλλα 3000 σελιδες με 100 διαφορετικες ιδεες  - κατασκευες απο αλλα τοσα ατομα για το θεμα :Confused1: τι να πω ειλικρινα αυτο δεν το περιμενα τοσο καλοστημενη φαρσα-απατεωνεια -αρρωστιμενη προβολη η και εγω δεν ξερω τι αλλο τελλος παντων ακομα και αυτο ειναι ενα μαθημα......

----------


## fpolitis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω, εαν και νεος στην ιστοσελίδα αυτή, τα κάτωθι, που ίσως βοηθήσουν και κατευνάσουν τα πνεύματα λίγο (ελπίζω να μη γίνει το αντίθετο)
Αεικινητο θεωρείται ότι ισχύς εισόδου είναι ίση με την ισχύ εξόδου, χωρίς καμία τριβη ή απώλεια. Πράγμα που προς το παρόν και τα σημερινά δεδομένα, ανέφυκτο. Λέγοντας "προς το παρόν", εννοώ ότι υπάρχουν ακόμη πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζουμε γύρω από υλικά, στοιχεία, φύση, σύμπαν κτλ.
Επειδή όμως οι γνώσεις που μας διέπουν λίγο πολύ, προέρχονται από "μασημένη" τροφή, έχω μάθει να είμαι ανοιχτός σε ιδέες και καινούργια πράγματα που μπορεί να εμφανιστούν και να ήταν κάποτε στη σφαίρα του "δεν γίνεται". Η επιστήμη και η έρευνα προχωρεί συνέχεια, οπότε εκπλήξεις θα υπάρχουν σε αυτά που γνωρίζαμε μέχρι σήμερα, ίσως όχι στη γενια μας, σας, τους (εγγόνια, δισέγγονα κτλ).
Για παράδειγμα των άνω, το DNA, πρόσφατα κατάφεραν να το αποτυπώσουν και ακόμη προσπαθούν να μάθουν τι κάνει το κάθε στοιχείο της αλυσίδας. Ποιος φανταζόνταν ότι σε λίγο, θα γνωρίζουν και ίσως να θεραπεύουν ή προκαλούν κάποια "βελτίωση" του ανθρώπινου είδους και ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

Τώρα σχετικά με τα υπόλοιπα, άποψη μου είναι ότι εάν μπορώ να δημιουργήσω ισχύ τέτοια, που στην έξοδο μου να μπορώ να πάρω Pout>>>Pin, τότε μπορώ να επιστρέψω μέρος την ενέργειας που περισεύει στην είσοδο για διατήρηση του έργου που παράγεται.
Προυπόθεση είναι ότι έχω βρει υλικά, μηχανισμούς, νόμους της φύσης, κτλ. που μπορούν να μου το παρέχουν εκμεταλευόμενος την ιδιότητα αυτή, ώστε να τροφοδοτήσω με τη λιγότερη δυνατή ενέργεια το έργο. Για όσους θέλουν, μπορούν να διαβάσουν την πατέντα του John Bedini αλλά ούκ ο λίγα αφιερώματα γύρω από την ευρεσιτεχνία του, που χρησιμοποιεί την αντίδραση ενός πηνίου που διακόπτεται απότομα η τροφοδοσία του, ( που είναι μερικές εκατοντάδες βολτ έως χιλιάδες) και μέσω διοδίων φορτίζει μπαταρίες. Η ενέργεια που συσσωρεύεται είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που καταναλώνεται. Όπως και να έχει όμως, εκμεταλεύεται τις φυσικές ιδιότητες των μαγνητών.

Στα ανωτέρω όμως τίθονται πολλά ερωτήματα που δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την τεχνολογία και έρευνα αλλά στο εμπορικό κομμάτι όλων αυτών το ενεργειακών επιτευγμάτων.

Δυστυχώς και για εμπορικούς λόγους καταναλώσεων των μαζών, δεν πάνε απο την τεχνολογία 1ης γενιας στη 3 ή 5 ή 9 αλλά από όλα τα στάδια για να είμαστε σε διαρκή κίνηση αγοράς.

Εάν βρεθεί μορφή ενέργειας (βλέπε Tesla), τέτοια που να είναι ακριβώς δίπλα σου ή κάτω από το έδαφος κτλ. που να παράγεται τόσο εύκολα και ασφαλή, θα χρειαζόσουν όλο αυτό το κύκλο της σημερινής παραγωγής ενέργειας ( μαζούτ, εξόρυξη, μεταφορά, μετατροπή, κατανάλωση και στο τέλος χρέωση)

Ανάγουμε λοιπόν και κατα την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, ότι καμία τέτοια τεχνολογία δεν θα κάνει την εμφάνιση της, (δεν θα της επιτραπεί) και ακόμη εαν αυτή υπάρχει θα την "περιορίσουν".

Υπάρχουν αρκετά τέτοια παραδείγματα στην ιστορία του κόσμου και μη πάμε πολύ μακριά, ανεμογεννήτριες και φωτοβολταϊκά δεν είναι και τόσο "ελεύθερα" και γενικά ενέργειες που είναι ήδη εν "παραγωγή" και παρέχονται από την ίδια την φύση.

Ελπίζω να μη κούρασα κανέναν και τουλάχιστον να βοήθησα έστω και λίγο στο διάλογο που έχει ξεκινήσει στο θέμα αυτο

φιλικά
Φώτης

----------


## lastid

Θα κάνω δύο παρομοιώσεις και βρείτε μόνοι σας ποιες ομοιότητες υπάρχουν και ποιες όχι:

1. Συγκρίνετε τους μαγνήτες με τα ελατήρια. Θα μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε αεικίνητο με ελατήρια? 

2. Η δωρεάν ενέργεια είναι κάτι σαν το εύκολο (ή δωρεάν) χρήμα. Ακούμε συνέχεια γι αυτό, αλλά κανένας δεν το έχει δει (εκτός από μένα, χα χα)

----------


## TSAKALI

τους μαγνητες ,μονο με ηλεκτρομαγνητες μπορουμε να τους συγκρινουμε.
το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορουμε να αφαιρουμε αυτην την ιδιοτητα τους,
οποτε εμεις θελουμε,οπως με τους ηλεκτρομαγνητες....εκει ειναι η διαφορα.

----------


## briko

> ειναι δυνατον να υπαρχουν τοσα πολλα βιντεο(απο διαφορετικα ατομα)να βρω 3000 σελιδες βιβλιογραφιας με σχεδια  για κατι που ειναι αδυνατον  ενταξει υπαρχουν απατεωνες θα μου πεις υπαρχουν ατομα που κανουν πλακες (βιντεο)αλλα 3000 σελιδες με 100 διαφορετικες ιδεες  - κατασκευες απο αλλα τοσα ατομα για το θεματι να πω ειλικρινα αυτο δεν το περιμενα τοσο καλοστημενη φαρσα-απατεωνεια -αρρωστιμενη προβολη η και εγω δεν ξερω τι αλλο τελλος παντων ακομα και αυτο ειναι ενα μαθημα......



Ξερεις ποσοι  Μ@Λ@ΚΕΣ υπαρχουν ; εκατομυρια δις.

----------


## lastid

> τους μαγνητες ,μονο με ηλεκτρομαγνητες μπορουμε να τους συγκρινουμε.



Και όμως. Η σύγκριση αφορούσε την αποθήκευση ενέργειας. Όπως ακριβώς με τις δύο άκρες ενός ελατηρίου, μπορώ να αποθηκεύσω ενέργεια φέρνοντας τους δύο μαγνήτες κοντά και κατόπιν να την πάρω πίσω απελευθερώνοντάς τους.




> ενταξει υπαρχουν απατεωνες θα μου πεις υπαρχουν ατομα που κανουν πλακες (βιντεο)αλλα 3000 σελιδες με 100 διαφορετικες ιδεες - κατασκευες απο αλλα τοσα ατομα για το θεματι να πω ειλικρινα αυτο δεν το περιμενα τοσο καλοστημενη φαρσα-απατεωνεια -αρρωστιμενη προβολη η και εγω δεν ξερω τι αλλο



Και γιατί να μας κάνει εντύπωση? Εδώ υπάρχουν στον κόσμο εκατοντάδες θρησκείες, οι οποίες είναι αλληλοαναιρούμενες και αλληλοσυγκρουόμενες, όμως δισεκατομμύρια άνθρωποι πίστευαν και πιστεύουν σε αυτές. Δεν θα πω ότι όλες είναι λάθος, μια που την τελική απάντηση δεν την ξέρουμε ακόμη. Θα πώ μόνο ότι αποκλείεται όλες να έχουν δίκιο και το μέγεθος της πλάνης για την οποία μιλάμε είναι απλά ασύλληπτο.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Εάν βρεθεί μορφή ενέργειας (βλέπε Tesla), τέτοια που να είναι ακριβώς δίπλα σου ή κάτω από το έδαφος κτλ. που να παράγεται τόσο εύκολα και ασφαλή, θα χρειαζόσουν όλο αυτό το κύκλο της σημερινής παραγωγής ενέργειας ( μαζούτ, εξόρυξη, μεταφορά, μετατροπή, κατανάλωση και στο τέλος χρέωση)



 Ξεφυλλιζοντας ένα παλιό περιοδικό έπεσα τυχαία επάνω στο θέμα. Αν και είμαι ιδιαίτερα επιφυλακτικός σε ότι αφορά "άγνωστες μορφές ενέργειας" κλπ. έκανα μια μικρή έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο. Τα πράγματα εδώ φαίνονται πιο σοβαρά από ότι τα permanent magnet motor. Πρόκειται για μια γεννήτρια ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος που παράγει  περισσότερη ενέργεια από αυτή που καταναλώνεται για την κίνησή της (πολύ περισσότερη). Σύμφωνα με τους αρθογράφους δεν πρόκειται για την εκ του μηδενός παραγωγή ενέργειας αλλά για την "άντληση" ενέργειας από τη φύση. Η μηχανή βασίζεται σε ένα φαινόμενο που παρατήρησε για πρώτη φορά ο Faraday και για το οποίο δεν υπάρχει πλήρης ερμηνεία. Τα λήμματα "N-Machine" καί "homopolar generator" σε μια μηχανή αναζήτησης θα αποδώσουν, σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, άφθονο υλικό για μελέτη και συζήτηση. Συνημμένο έχω το σχέδιο μιας πειραματικής διάταξης που (σύμφωνα πάντα με τους κατασκευαστές) έδωσε μια ισχύ της τάξης  των 6KW με ισχύ οδήγησης 800W περίπου!!! 
Το θέμα αξίζει σίγουρα την προσοχή μας.

----------

wideband (11-11-18)

----------


## lastid

Γιώργο, αν κατάλαβα καλά, πρόκειται για το δίσκο του Faraday και το παράδοξό του. Αν πρόκειται γι αυτό, δεν έχει να κάνει με άντληση ενέργειας από άγνωστη πηγή αλλά για ηλεκτρογεννήτρια που "φαίνεται" να μην υπακούει στο νόμο του Faraday και που εξηγήθηκε από τον Lorenz μετά το θάνατο του Faraday.
Η αναζήτηση στο Google επιστρέφει θεωρητικές κατασκευές και πρακτικές υλοποιήσεις της. Δεν βρήκα κάποια σελίδα που να πηγαίνει παραπέρα. Έχεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση να προτείνεις για ξεκοκάλισμα?

----------


## Ακρίτας

Δημήτρη γι' αυτό πρόκειται. Μάλλον έχουμε βρεί  τις ίδιες ιστοσελίδες περίπου. Δεν το γνώριζα το θέμα και δεν έχω τώρα την υπομονή να διαβάσω τη θεωρητική του εξήγηση. Πάντως μια πειραματική διάταξη φαίνεται σχετικά εύκολο να υλοποιηθεί με ερασιτεχνικά μέσα. Θα συνεχίσω το ψάξιμο.

----------


## orgixmh

Ρε παιδιά....αυτό το [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMQqnaWUA98"]video[/ame] έχει να κάνει σχέση με αυτό που λέτε?

----------


## Nemmesis

> ...δεν έχω τώρα την υπομονή να διαβάσω τη θεωρητική του εξήγηση...



ναι αλλα ετσι δεν θα χασεις τον χρονο σου? και τελικα δεν θα ξερεις και γιατι δεν γινεται...

----------


## electrifier

> Ρε παιδιά....αυτό το [video] έχει να κάνει σχέση με αυτό που λέτε?



Αυτό που κάνει στο βίντεο είναι να δίνει ρεύμα στο ανεμιστηράκι και με μια μικρή τροποποίηση στο κυκλωματάκι να εκμεταλλεύεται τα πηνία του μοτέρ του για να βγάλει μια κάπως υψηλή τάση με αυτεπαγωγή που ανάβει το λαμπάκι. Επειδή δίνουν 12 V στο ανεμιστηράκι και βγάζουν σπινθηρισμό στο λαμπάκι ΝΕΟΝ, χαίρονται μόνοι τους τάχα πως γεννήθηκε καμιά ενέργεια...
 :Bored: 

ΟΚ, μη χαζέψουμε και τελείως όμως... :Drool:

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ναι αλλα ετσι δεν θα χασεις τον χρονο σου



 Εννοώ ότι θα  πρέπει να ξαναθυμηθώ μαθηματικά που έμαθα πριν πολλά - πολλά χρόνια. :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

οκ...
παντος ρε παιδια δεν μιλαμε για κατι το οποιο δεν ειναι γνωστο ετσι ωστε να μας δινει περιθωρια ερευμας... προσφατα παλι ειχα μια παρομια συζητηση και ο τυπος δεν ελεγε να καταλαβει τη παει να πει απωλειες... να φανταστειτε ειχε ενα ηλεκτρονικο σχεδιο στο μυαλο του με εναν μετασχηματιστη και αφου του ξεκινουσε ταλαντωση με εξωτερικη πηγη θα την αφερουσε και να ξανα ταλαντωνε το πρωτευον με το δευτερευον... ελεγε δεν θα εχουμε τριβες-απωλιες μιας και δεν εχουμε κινητα μερη... 2ωρες του κατεβαζα ολη την θεωρια γιατι δεν θα δουλεψει και αυτος απλα δεν ακουγε... μετα απο 2-3 μερες με βρηκε να μου πει οτι τελικα δεν δουλεψε και παλι δεν διαβασε ουτε μια παραγραφο...συνεχιζει να πιστευει οτι γινεται απλα δεν εχει τα μεσα αυτος να το καταφερει... και πειτε μου ειναι δυνατον να παει να ψυφισει αυτος ο κοιμισμενος????? :Cursing:

----------


## orgixmh

Δηλαδή όλα αυτά τα Video είναι ένα ψέμα ε; Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μερικοί πρέπει να παίζουν στο internet ψέματα κ παραπληροφόρηση!

Πραγματικά υπάρχουν τόσα μα τόσα Video που το μυαλό μου θόλωσε κ σιγά σιγά το πίστεψε!

Πάλι καλά που είστε κ εσείς παιδιά!!!

Ποτέ δεν θα πάψω να πιστεύω πως υπάρχει τρόπος για δωρεάν ενέργεια ακόμα κ στα τελευταία μου χρόνια και φυσικά δεν εννοω τον ήλιο αλλά ούτε τον αέρα...εύχομε κάποτε να βρεθεί η λύση!

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ποτέ δεν θα πάψω να πιστεύω πως υπάρχει τρόπος για δωρεάν ενέργεια



μπα δεν παιζει ποτε να εχουμε δωρεαν ενεργεια.. δλδ με την εννοια ενεργεια απο το τπτ... το αεικινητο δεν ειναι κατι το οποιο απλα δεν μπορεσαμε να το φτιαξουμε μεχρι τωρα... ειναι κατι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ οχι μονο γνωσεων αλλα και τεχνολογιας υλικων αν βρουμε ενα υλικο το οποιο δεν υπακουει στην συνχρονη φυσικη τοτε μπορουμε παλι να κανουμε ονειρα... δλδ για παραδειγμα οτι μα οτι σχεδιο μου φερεις και εχει μεσα καλλωδια τοτε απλα δεν ειναι αεικινητο γιατι τα καλλωδια εχουν απωλιες, δυστηχως οι υπεραγωγοι ακομα βρισκονται στη φαντασια τον επιστημωνων (εκτος βεβαια απο κατι πειραματα που εγιναν στους -270τοσους βαθμους κελσιου, αλλα και παλι δεν επιασε τα θεωρητικες ιδιοτητες των υπεραγωγων)
τελικα εν ετοι 2009 ποιο ευκολο πιστευω στα φαντασματα παρα στο αεικινητο
και αυτο με βαση τις γνωσεις πανω στα δυο θεματα... μολις μπορεσουμε να παρουμε συνεντευξη απο καποιον πεθαμενο τοτε θα σας πω και για τα φαντασματα  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: 

φιλικα παντα

----------


## stergeol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA2Kt...hing::cursing:

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> Δηλαδή όλα αυτά τα Video είναι ένα ψέμα ε; Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μερικοί πρέπει να παίζουν στο internet ψέματα κ παραπληροφόρηση!
> 
> Πραγματικά υπάρχουν τόσα μα τόσα Video που το μυαλό μου θόλωσε κ σιγά σιγά το πίστεψε!
> 
> Πάλι καλά που είστε κ εσείς παιδιά!!!
> 
> Ποτέ δεν θα πάψω να πιστεύω πως υπάρχει τρόπος για δωρεάν ενέργεια ακόμα κ στα τελευταία μου χρόνια και φυσικά δεν εννοω τον ήλιο αλλά ούτε τον αέρα...εύχομε κάποτε να βρεθεί η λύση!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJOqXasfL8I"]YouTube- F-15  Launchin From Sea[/ame]
Στην πραγματικότητα ήταν πύραυλος που εκτοξεύτηκε από υποβρύχιο.Το  Youtube είναι γεμάτο από ψεύτικα video.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Γαληνίτη καλησπέρα
> Επειδή έχω μάθει στήν ζωή μου ,οτι κάθε πρόβλημα ,μα κάθε πρόβλημα έχει την λύση του,καί μόνο τού σπανού τα γένεια δέν γίνονται ,υπαρχει λυση και για το αεικίνητο,χωρίς ηλιακά πάνελ καί ανεμογεννήτριες
> Μπορεί ό φίλος νά εχει 2 μπαταρίες καί 2 δυναμό ούτως ώστε να μοιράζετε τό φορτίο,η μιά μπαταρία καθαρά να φορτίζη τόν εαυτό τής καί τήν δεύτερη ,καί η δεύτερη να λειτουργεί καθαρά και μόνο γιά τήν πηγή τού φορτίου πού θέλουμε



Πριν διαβάσω τα υπόλοιπα αγαπητέ ξεκίνα από τα βασικά:ΔΕΝ εχεις μάθει και ούτε ποτέ κανένας δεν θα μάθει...οπότε στην πορεία σου μάθε πως υπάρχουν προβλήματα που η λύση τους είναι απλά αδύνατη...το κακό είναι πως όσο διαβάζεις και ψάχνεσαι τόσο ανακαλύπτεις λύσεις αλλά και άλυτα προβλήματα...αυτό που λές είναι "του Δημοτικού" που λέμε και δεν γίνεται για τον απλούστατο λόγο πως έχεις απώλειες...και από τη στιγμή που στο μάταιο τούτο κόσμο υπάρχει η τριβή (άρα φθορά άρα απώλειες)δεν υπάρχει οποιασδήποτε μορφής "αεικίνητο"....

----------


## nassosxlvbros

....και φανταστείτε το χειρότερο σενάριο για αεικίνητο:το Σάκη προιστάμενο στη δουλειά ή το γιο του αφεντικού ή χειρότερα συνάδελφο ή ακόμα χειρότερα...συγγενή.... :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Το αεικίνητο μπορεί να υφίσταται σε άυλα πράγματα γιατί όπως προκύπτει από τη μέχρι τώρα ανάλυση όλα τα νομοτελειακά γεγονότα εμπίπτουν στους νόμους των φυσικών επσιτημών με την ευρύτερη έννοια καθώς κάποιες θεωρίες μεταβάλλονται αλλά μάλλον οι τυχόν εξελίξεις δεν άπτονται του θέματος παραγωγής ενέργειας μέσω μαγνητών ή στατικών μαγνητικών πεδίων.

Καθότι σε ένα κόσμο του παραλόγου δεν λειτουργούν οι νόμοι της φυσικής (εξ'ού και παράλογο!) υπάρχουν οι προϋποθέσεις για αεικίνητα πάσας μορφής και για πάσα νόσο (π.χ. της οικονομίας μας). Έτσι π.χ. ερμηνεύεται η αύξηση των δεκτών spead ή φούφιτος των Ελληνικών ομολόγων όχι π.χ. λόγω νομοτέλειας (π.χ. μείωση της παραγωγής εξαγόμενου αλουμινίου παραγωγής MIG) αλλά λόγω φημών και κινδυνολογίας περί επικείμενης χρεωκοπίας που διαδίδουν τα διεθνή παγαλάκια της κερδοσκοπίας (ας μη λέμε ονόματα αμαρτωλών τραπεζών από τις οποίες κάποια στιγμή ζητήσαμε τη συνδρομή τους κατά το βάλαμε τον λύκο να φυλάει τα πρόβατα και τα γίδια)!!! Στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος και η φούσκα του χρηματιστηρίου. Ο όρος ΄φούσκα΄αναφέρεται ακριβώς στο αεικίνητο δηλ. στην παραγωγή ενός αποτελέσματος και μάλιστα πολύ σοβαρού για κάποιους συμπατριώτες μας χωρίς να παράσχεται ενέργεια από κάπου. Ο ρόλος των μαγνητών ήταν οι εικονικές αυξήσεις μετοχικού κεφαλαίου για επενδύσεις από τις εισηγμένες οι οποίες βέβαια δεν έγιναν ποτέ αλλά κατέληξαν στις τσέπες των λίγων που ήξεραν τι γινόταν και άρα ρευστοποίησαν όταν οι δείκτες είχαν πιάσει κορυφή!!!

Αεικίνητο λοιπόν υφίσταται και μάλιστα η χώρα μας πρέπει να είναι κορυφαία στη συγκεριμένη μελετοκατασκευή του!!!

Καλημέρα σε μία δύσκολη μέρα σήμερα...

----------


## Nemmesis

:Thumbup:  :Applause:

----------


## Panoss

Λοιπό, παιδιά τα 'χουμε ξαναπεί, το αεικίνητο υπάρχει και το 'χω εγώ.
(πμ για να σας πουλήσω τα σχέδια, στην εξευτελιστική τιμή των 999.999 ευρώ, δέχομαι και δολλάρια, λίρες και ελβετικά φράγκα, όχι ρούβλια).
(Στον nemmesis το 'χω πουλήσει και 'χει γίνει κροίσος και διαδίδει ψέμματα ότι δεν υπάρχει για να έχει το μονοπώλιο).

----------


## JOHNY+

ποιος το φανταζοτανε οτι θα εφτανε η συζητηση 480 μυνηματα  :Lol:  .

Μακαρι να υπηρχε το αεικινητο αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχει . 
Αμα κατι παραγει ενεργεια , σιγουρα δεν ειναι αεικηνητο , απλα μετατρεπει την μια μορφη ενεργειας σε αλλη .

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> Το αεικίνητο μπορεί να υφίσταται σε άυλα πράγματα γιατί όπως προκύπτει από τη μέχρι τώρα ανάλυση όλα τα νομοτελειακά γεγονότα εμπίπτουν στους νόμους των φυσικών επσιτημών με την ευρύτερη έννοια καθώς κάποιες θεωρίες μεταβάλλονται αλλά μάλλον οι τυχόν εξελίξεις δεν άπτονται του θέματος παραγωγής ενέργειας μέσω μαγνητών ή στατικών μαγνητικών πεδίων.
> 
> Καθότι σε ένα κόσμο του παραλόγου δεν λειτουργούν οι νόμοι της φυσικής (εξ'ού και παράλογο!) υπάρχουν οι προϋποθέσεις για αεικίνητα πάσας μορφής και για πάσα νόσο (π.χ. της οικονομίας μας). Έτσι π.χ. ερμηνεύεται η αύξηση των δεκτών spead ή φούφιτος των Ελληνικών ομολόγων όχι π.χ. λόγω νομοτέλειας (π.χ. μείωση της παραγωγής εξαγόμενου αλουμινίου παραγωγής MIG) αλλά λόγω φημών και κινδυνολογίας περί επικείμενης χρεωκοπίας που διαδίδουν τα διεθνή παγαλάκια της κερδοσκοπίας (ας μη λέμε ονόματα αμαρτωλών τραπεζών από τις οποίες κάποια στιγμή ζητήσαμε τη συνδρομή τους κατά το βάλαμε τον λύκο να φυλάει τα πρόβατα και τα γίδια)!!! Στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος και η φούσκα του χρηματιστηρίου. Ο όρος ΄φούσκα΄αναφέρεται ακριβώς στο αεικίνητο δηλ. στην παραγωγή ενός αποτελέσματος και μάλιστα πολύ σοβαρού για κάποιους συμπατριώτες μας χωρίς να παράσχεται ενέργεια από κάπου. Ο ρόλος των μαγνητών ήταν οι εικονικές αυξήσεις μετοχικού κεφαλαίου για επενδύσεις από τις εισηγμένες οι οποίες βέβαια δεν έγιναν ποτέ αλλά κατέληξαν στις τσέπες των λίγων που ήξεραν τι γινόταν και άρα ρευστοποίησαν όταν οι δείκτες είχαν πιάσει κορυφή!!!
> 
> Αεικίνητο λοιπόν υφίσταται και μάλιστα η χώρα μας πρέπει να είναι κορυφαία στη συγκεριμένη μελετοκατασκευή του!!!
> 
> Καλημέρα σε μία δύσκολη μέρα σήμερα...



Οι λιγοι που ήξεραν τι γινόταν ήταν οι μεγαλομέτοχοι των εταιρειών.Έκαναν μία εταιρεία στο εξωτερικό (off shore στην καθομιλουμένη) και πουλούσαν τις μετοχές τους σε μεγαλύτερη αξία της πραγματικής, μετά ξαναγόραζε τις μετοχές η μητρική εταιρεία σε αξία πάλι μεγαλύτερη και ούτω καθ' εξής, με αποτέλεσμα το ''φούσκωμα''.Δημοσιογραφικός οργανισμός του οποίου παρακολουθούσα την αξία της μετοχής του, έφτασε να αξίζει 22 φορές πάνω από την αρχική όταν είχε εισαχθεί και να αξίζει από τα 80 δις δραχμές αρχικά 1.8 τρισεκατομμύρια δραχμές.Η ευθύνη του Σημίτη,των υπουργών Παπαντωνίου και Χριστοδουλάκη και του πρόεδρου του  χρηματιστήριου Θωμαδάκη είναι δεδομένη.Ήταν το προοίμιο του τι θα ακολουθούσε από τις ανώνυμες  εταιρείες.(Μόνον η Goodies και η Ελαίς δεν φούσκωσαν τις μετοχές τους)

----------


## filipnew

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Θέλησα να μπώ στο θέμα σας επειδή κάποιοι χαρακτηρίζουν  την υπόθεση αυτή αδύνατη. Θα σας πώ με λίγα λόγια πρίν χρόνια τι συνέβη …… 
  (Θα τα εξιστορίσω λίγο συνοπτικά για να μην χρονοτριβώ) 
  Καταρχήν απο 12 χρονών παιδί ασχολούμαι με το θέμα ,στον ελάχιστο ελεύθερο χρόνο που είχα και με ότι οικονομίες μάζευα.Διαβάζα σχετικά άρθρα ,πειραματιζόμενος , θεωρία πάντα εύκολη ,αλλά στην πράξη τα πράγματα άλλαζαν……
Τελικά το 92 διαπίστωσα πώς ορισμένοι νόμοι μπορεί να μην παύουν να ισχύουν ,αλλά μετατρέπονται  οπως φαίνεται και έτσι δεν παραβιάζονται οι βασικές αρχές τους.
Κατάφερα τότε και κατασκεύασα μια απλή (σχετικά) συσκευή που δούλευε για κάποιο διάστημα χωρίς εξωτερική πηγή ενέργειας !!!
-Το ζήτημα ήταν να δουλεύει συνεχώς και αυτό θα γινόταν μόνο αν προμηθευόμουν καλύτερα υλικά απο το εξωτερικό για λιγότερες τριβές , αλλά με τα πενιχρά μέσα που διέθετα ήταν αδύνατο και έπρεπε να βρώ χρηματοδότη. Τελικά μια αγγελία μου κίνησε την προσοχή στην  οποία ζητούσε κάποιος συνεργασία για συσκευή ελεύθερης ενέργειας.                                                                                              Ο τύπος ήταν πρώην Μηχανικός Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, μου πρότεινε μερική χρηματοδότηση ,συνεργασία 60/40 στα κέρδη αν δούλευε όπως του έλεγα, αλλά έπρεπε να του δείξω τον τρόπο λειτουργίας της.Λόγω καχυποψίας μου και χωρίς καμμία νομική κατοχύρωση θελησα να το ξανασκεφτώ.Στήν δεύτερη  συνάντηση μου πρότεινε πρίν μιλήσουμε να πάμε στο εργαστηριό του.Εκεί μου έδειξε ένα κινητήρα τον όποίο έβαλε σε λειτουργία τραβώντας ένα πύρο μόνο.Μετά το πρώτο μου σόκ που έπαθα, άρχισα να περιεργάζομαι εξωτερικά τον κινητήρα ο οποίος δεν είχε πουθενά καλώδια, όση ώρα είμαστε εκεί είχε σταθερές στροφές και μόνο όταν κατέβασε τον πύρο (μετά από 30 λεπτά) τότε αρχισε να σταματάει σταδιακά.Μου έδειξε κάποια σχέδια και κατάλαβα περίπου την λειτουργία του.Μετά γελώντας μου είπε πώς το είχε ήδη κατοχυρώσει !!!!!!, πώς έκανε 20 χρόνια για την κατασκευή και δαπάνησε πολλά χρήματα για την παραγγελία τών Μαγνητών από Αγγλία. Το πρόβλημα του ,μου είπε πώς ήταν ένα ‘ Οι στροφές. Έπρεπε να πιάνει πάνω από 15.000 rpm για να μην κόβει και έπιανε μόνο 9.000 rpm (δεύτερο σόκ) με αποτέλεσμα όποιο φορτίο έμπαινε στον άξονα,να μειώνεται η ταχύτητα και στο τέλος να σταματά .Αυτό που ζητούσε ήταν να βρεί κάποιον συνέταιρο με παρόμοια συσκευή για να φτιάξουν μια καλύτερη και να την βγάλουν στο εμπόριο.Επίσης είπε πώς υπάρχουν αρκετοί στην Ελλάδα που έχουν κατασκευάσει παρόμοιες συσκευές.Το θέμα τελικά ήταν πως ή δική μου συσκευή δεν ήταν με περιστροφική κίνηση αλλά με παλμική και λειτουργούσε γύρω στα 50hz/sec. (Που πάς ρε Καραμήτρο !!!!!)                                                                                                              Φυσικά δεν ευόδωσε ή συνεργασία μας και εγώ δεν κατάφερα να εξελίξω την συσκευή πάνω από 50 hz/sec.Απο τότε όμως που είδα αυτόν τον αεικίνητο κινητήρα, γνωρίζω πιά πώς είναι δεν ουτοπία να φτιαχτεί συσκευή αυτόνομη και συνεχίζω να ασχολούμαι ,(τώρα με την κατασκευή 2 συσκευών) με άλλη αρχή και με διαφορετική όμως προσέγγιση………….                                                                                                           Γιατί τα είπα όλα αυτά ;;; Για να πώ σε αυτούς που αμφισβητούν ,ότι μην ακούμε μόνο ότι μας σερβίρουν,υπάρχουν πράγματα που ήτε δεν τα ξέρουμε ήτε τα αγνοούμε.Δεν λέω ότι θα πετύχει όποιος ασχοληθεί ούτε είναι εύκολο ,ίσα-ίσα θέλει πάρα πολύ χρόνο ,χρήμα και υπομονή. Πιστεύω όμως ότι η Ενέργεια όπου και σε ότι μορφή υπάρχει,είναι  παντού και περιμένει τον τρόπο που θα την τιθασεύσουμε.

----------

wideband (11-11-18)

----------


## NUKE

http://images.starcraftmazter.net/4c..._story_bro.jpg

----------


## panosssvent19

Ρε παιδιά πραγματικά πείτε μου ένα τρόπο με τον οποίο θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα τέτοιο σύστημα το οποιο να παρήγαγε ενεργεια απο το πουθενα!!!


Πειτε μου σχέδια....κάτι..... και μετα σκεφτείτε αμέσως αυτο που θελω να κατασκευάσω εχει απώλειες?????
Εχει φορτία που επιβραδύνουν κατι που ίσως να περιστρέφετε????

Ειναι μια απλή ταλάντωση???? Η παράγει και ενέργεια απο το πουθενά(αδύνατον)?????

Καταναλώνει ενέργεια απο κατί αλλό?????


Και αν τελικά μπορέσετε (που δεν το βλέπω με τίποτα όμως) να το φτιάξετε
τι ισχυ εχει αυτο το μαγικό μηχάνημα?????

Μόλις λοιπόν πείτε ξανά ότι γίνετε σκεφτείτε πρώτα αυτές τις ερωτήσεις
και μετά postαρετε οτι μπορείτε να το κάνετε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(όχι τίποτα άλλο απλά να σταματήσουμε να μιλάμε και εμείς που πιστεύουμε ότι δεν γίνετε

και βέβαια εσείς να πάρετε το νόμπελ φυσικής για κάτι το απίστευτα ανατρεπτικό στην σύγχρονη φυσική!!!!)


 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Θέλησα να μπώ στο θέμα σας επειδή κάποιοι χαρακτηρίζουν  την υπόθεση αυτή αδύνατη. Θα σας πώ με λίγα λόγια πρίν χρόνια τι συνέβη …… 
>   (Θα τα εξιστορίσω λίγο συνοπτικά για να μην χρονοτριβώ) 
>   Καταρχήν απο 12 χρονών παιδί ασχολούμαι με το θέμα ,στον ελάχιστο ελεύθερο χρόνο που είχα και με ότι οικονομίες μάζευα.Διαβάζα σχετικά άρθρα ,πειραματιζόμενος , θεωρία πάντα εύκολη ,αλλά στην πράξη τα πράγματα άλλαζαν……
> Τελικά το 92 διαπίστωσα πώς ορισμένοι νόμοι μπορεί να μην παύουν να ισχύουν ,αλλά μετατρέπονται  οπως φαίνεται και έτσι δεν παραβιάζονται οι βασικές αρχές τους.
> Κατάφερα τότε και κατασκεύασα μια απλή (σχετικά) συσκευή που δούλευε για κάποιο διάστημα χωρίς εξωτερική πηγή ενέργειας !!!
> -Το ζήτημα ήταν να δουλεύει συνεχώς και αυτό θα γινόταν μόνο αν προμηθευόμουν καλύτερα υλικά απο το εξωτερικό για λιγότερες τριβές , αλλά με τα πενιχρά μέσα που διέθετα ήταν αδύνατο και έπρεπε να βρώ χρηματοδότη. Τελικά μια αγγελία μου κίνησε την προσοχή στην  οποία ζητούσε κάποιος συνεργασία για συσκευή ελεύθερης ενέργειας.                                                                                              Ο τύπος ήταν πρώην Μηχανικός Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, μου πρότεινε μερική χρηματοδότηση ,συνεργασία 60/40 στα κέρδη αν δούλευε όπως του έλεγα, αλλά έπρεπε να του δείξω τον τρόπο λειτουργίας της.Λόγω καχυποψίας μου και χωρίς καμμία νομική κατοχύρωση θελησα να το ξανασκεφτώ.Στήν δεύτερη  συνάντηση μου πρότεινε πρίν μιλήσουμε να πάμε στο εργαστηριό του.Εκεί μου έδειξε ένα κινητήρα τον όποίο έβαλε σε λειτουργία τραβώντας ένα πύρο μόνο.Μετά το πρώτο μου σόκ που έπαθα, άρχισα να περιεργάζομαι εξωτερικά τον κινητήρα ο οποίος δεν είχε πουθενά καλώδια, όση ώρα είμαστε εκεί είχε σταθερές στροφές και μόνο όταν κατέβασε τον πύρο (μετά από 30 λεπτά) τότε αρχισε να σταματάει σταδιακά.Μου έδειξε κάποια σχέδια και κατάλαβα περίπου την λειτουργία του.Μετά γελώντας μου είπε πώς το είχε ήδη κατοχυρώσει !!!!!!, πώς έκανε 20 χρόνια για την κατασκευή και δαπάνησε πολλά χρήματα για την παραγγελία τών Μαγνητών από Αγγλία. Το πρόβλημα του ,μου είπε πώς ήταν ένα ‘ Οι στροφές. Έπρεπε να πιάνει πάνω από 15.000 rpm για να μην κόβει και έπιανε μόνο 9.000 rpm (δεύτερο σόκ) με αποτέλεσμα όποιο φορτίο έμπαινε στον άξονα,να μειώνεται η ταχύτητα και στο τέλος να σταματά .Αυτό που ζητούσε ήταν να βρεί κάποιον συνέταιρο με παρόμοια συσκευή για να φτιάξουν μια καλύτερη και να την βγάλουν στο εμπόριο.Επίσης είπε πώς υπάρχουν αρκετοί στην Ελλάδα που έχουν κατασκευάσει παρόμοιες συσκευές.Το θέμα τελικά ήταν πως ή δική μου συσκευή δεν ήταν με περιστροφική κίνηση αλλά με παλμική και λειτουργούσε γύρω στα 50hz/sec. (Που πάς ρε Καραμήτρο !!!!!)                                                                                                              Φυσικά δεν ευόδωσε ή συνεργασία μας και εγώ δεν κατάφερα να εξελίξω την συσκευή πάνω από 50 hz/sec.Απο τότε όμως που είδα αυτόν τον αεικίνητο κινητήρα, γνωρίζω πιά πώς είναι δεν ουτοπία να φτιαχτεί συσκευή αυτόνομη και συνεχίζω να ασχολούμαι ,(τώρα με την κατασκευή 2 συσκευών) με άλλη αρχή και με διαφορετική όμως προσέγγιση………….                                                                                                           Γιατί τα είπα όλα αυτά ;;; Για να πώ σε αυτούς που αμφισβητούν ,ότι μην ακούμε μόνο ότι μας σερβίρουν,υπάρχουν πράγματα που ήτε δεν τα ξέρουμε ήτε τα αγνοούμε.Δεν λέω ότι θα πετύχει όποιος ασχοληθεί ούτε είναι εύκολο ,ίσα-ίσα θέλει πάρα πολύ χρόνο ,χρήμα και υπομονή. Πιστεύω όμως ότι η Ενέργεια όπου και σε ότι μορφή υπάρχει,είναι  παντού και περιμένει τον τρόπο που θα την τιθασεύσουμε.



Ωραία ιστορία...πληροφοριακά ο τύπος αυτός τη μια στιγμή είναι Συνταξιούχος του ΟΣΕ,ή πρώην μηχανικός του Στρατού κλπ κλπ...Επειδή όμως και γω (όπως και κάθε σκεπτόμενος που δε χάφτει ό,τι βλέπει)να σε ρωτήσω μερικά (βασικά)πράγματα:
-Σου έλυσε το κινητήρα να τον δεις από μέσα;
-σου εξήγησε με απλή γλώσσα πως λειτουργεί;
-έχεις τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις να κατανοήσεις και να παρακολουθήσεις τι σου λέει ή απλά καταπίνεις ό,τι χαζομάρα σου λένε περιτυλιγμένη με "επιστημονικοφανή" διατύπωση;
-Ο πύρος όπως λές απλά ξεκινούσε τον κινητήρα ή ήταν διακόπτης;
-τόσοι πλούσιοι επιχειρηματίες κανένας ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν χρηματοδότησε;
-έχεις καταλάβει τη θεωρία του αεικίνητου; γιατί μιλάμε για ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ 
ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΔΕΝ και όχι απλα μετατροπή μιας μορφης ενέργειας σε άλλη (που και πάλι αεικίνητο είναι ,που και πάλι,ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί)
-όπως αμφιβάλλεις παρά τις όποιες θεωρίες (και μπράβο σου)πως τελικά υπάρχει το αεικίνητο,άλλο τόσο αμφιβάλλω και γω πως υπάρχει...και που ξέρεις στο τέλος όλο και κάτι καλό θα βγει αρκει να γίνονται ενέργειες να πλουτίζουμε τις γνώσεις μας και να διμιουργούμε πράγματα,και όχι να χάφτουμε ό,τι μας λένε...Η ιστορία πάντως μας διδάσκει πως το αεικίνητο όσοι προσπάθησαν να το κατασκευάσουν,ήταν ή λαμπροί επιστήμονες που απλά πειραματίστηκαν και κατανόησαν (αλλά και απέδειξαν με έργα και αριθμούς)πως δεν γίνεται,ή απατεώνες που προσπαθούσαν να ξεγελάσουν το κόσμο...είναι σαν να βγει κάποιος αύριο και να πει "τετραγώνισα τον κύκλο" (αααλη μεγάαααλη ιστορία κι αυτή...)

....
όσο για την συσκευή σου που δούλευε όπως είπες και τις τριβές να μειώσεις απλά θα παρατείνεις το χρόνο λειτουργίας της...πάλι θα σταματήσει...το ζήτημα είναι να *μηδενίσεις τις τριβές* και όχι απλά να τις μειώσεις...
...Όσο για την Ενέργεια και τις μορφές της "που περιμένει εκει έξω να την τιθασσεύσουμε" όπως έλεγε και ο Τέσλα  :Wink:  , σίγουρα μας περιμένει,αρκεί να έχουμε τα μάτια μας ανοιχτά,να σκεφτόμαστε,να παρατηρούμε,να πιστεύουμε,αλλά να μην κολλάμε...
καλή σου μέρα!

----------


## jim.ni

> -έχεις καταλάβει τη *θεωρία του αεικίνητου*; γιατί μιλάμε για ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ 
> ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΔΕΝ και όχι απλα μετατροπή μιας μορφης ενέργειας σε άλλη (που και πάλι *αεικίνητο* είναι ,που και πάλι,ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί)



αποφάσισε όμως γιατί δουλειά δεν γίνετε έτσι  :Rolleyes:   :Lol: 





> ποιος το φανταζοτανε οτι θα εφτανε η συζητηση 480 μυνηματα  .



και να σκεφτείς ότι τα μισά είναι του Nemmesis  :hahahha:

----------


## filipnew

Καλησπέρα και πάλι .Σαφώς δεν περίμενα τέτοια υπερβολική αντίδραση και μέχρι ενός σημείου την καταλαβαίνω,όμως το να σχολιάζει ο καθένας το αν έχω γνώσεις ή όχι για να κατανοήσω μπούρδες ,αυτό είναι κάτι το οποίο κανένας δέν είναι σε θέση να το κρίνει,εκτός απο εμένα !!!!
Το επαγγελμά μου είναι τεχνικής φύσεως τόσο απο μηχανικής όσο και ηλεκτρονικής άποψης ,ώστε να μου δίνει τήν σιγουριά να μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω κατα 99% αν κάτι είναι μούφα ή όχι......
Το Αεικίνητο εχει τρείς ορισμούς 1ου ,2ου και 3ου είδους.
Το Αεικίνητο 2ου είδους είναι το είδος που αναφέρθηκα......Οπότε για την δυσπιστία κάποιων θα πω τα εξής:
- Οταν ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΑΖΕΣΑΙ έναν είδος κινητήρα ο οποίος είναι περίπου στο 1/2 μέτρο ύψος και λίγο λιγότερο απο 1 μέτρο το μήκος του και διαπιστώνεις πώς Α) ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΥΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗΣ....
Β) πρίν ξεκινήσει ακούγονται αρκετοί εσωτερικοί μηχανισμοί να συμπλέκονται αργά αλλά επιταχυνόμενα καί η τελική περιστροφική κινησή του (9000rpm) να επιτυγχάνεται έπειτα απο 5 λεπτά... Γ) Ακόμα και στο ζενίθ ο θόρυβος απο τα εσωτερικά μέρη δεν δείχνει συνηθισμένο κινητήρα....Δ) Οταν υπάρχει απουσία καλωδίωσης ή εξάτμισης που να φανερώνει απάτη... Ε) Οταν κρατάει συνεχώς 30 λεπτά κίνησης πρίν μπεί ξανά ο πύρος .... Ζ) όταν σου εξηγεί την λειτουργία του ή βλέπεις σχέδια στα οποία φαινόταν πώς λειτουργούσε ,τότε τι μπορείς να υποθέσεις ;;;;

-Ότι στο (μικρό;; :Wink:  αυτό μοτέρ ο άξονας των (10 cm ~)διάμετρο που γύρναγε με 9000 rpm (μετρημένα) μπορούσε να κινηθεί απο κάποια εσωτερική πηγή ενέργειας (μπαταρία;; :Wink:  για 30 λεπτά;;;;;;
Mήπως ότι είχε πηγή Τρίτιου ή Oυρανίου που του εξασφάλιζε 30 χρόνια λειτουργίας ;;;(ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ GEIGER ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ)
H μήπως υπήρχε εσωτερικά κάποιος (Νεφελίμ) που μανιβέλιαζε τον άξονα;;;; 
( ΘΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΛΙΑΚΟ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ !!!!!)
Λοιπόν ας αφήσω τα ειρωνικά σχόλια και ας σοβαρευτώ!!!
Εμαθα να ψάχνω να μην είμαι απόλυτος σε τίποτα ,εκτός απόδειξης του εναντίου.Φυσικά και ΔΕΝ Πιστεύω την πλειονότητα των εφευρετών που λένε οτι έκαναν το αεικίνητο.
-ΤΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΜΩΣ ,το ξέρω πολύ καλά και ή γνώμη μου ήταν και θα είναι ή ίδια,εκτός αν με πείσουν για το αντίθετο.
Το άν κάποιοι το πιστεύουν ή όχι αυτό είναι στην ευχέρια του καθενός .Δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν ,ούτε να προπαγανδήσω τίποτα............
Τήν συζήτηση την έκανα για να δώσω κάποιο στίγμα σε όσους αρέσει να ψάχνονται και να ασχολούνται μήπως αξιοποιήσουν επικοδομητικά τις όποιες πληροφορίες και βγάλουν όντως κάτι καινούριο απο όλα αυτά.

Κλείνω λέγοντας κάτι χαρακτηριστικό:
To 1966 που βγήκε η σειρά star trek και παρουσίαζε την τηλεμεταφορά, θα σε εκλειναν στο τρελοκομείο αν έλεγες πως 31 χρόνια μετά θα γινόταν τηλεμεταφορά κβάντων,φωτονίων ή αν έλεγες πως 42 χρόνια μετά θα έκαναν ενα τάνκ αόρατο με χρήση η/μ κυμάτων και ακόμα περισσότερο αν έλεγες πως το LHC θα δημιουργήσει αντι-ύλη,  μίνι μαύρες τρύπες κλπ.....
Τα δεδομένα αλλάζουν συχνά και καλό είναι να είμαστε ναι μεν επιφυλακτικοί αλλά και ανοιχτόμυαλοι.....

Ευχαριστώ
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Philip/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]

----------


## CITRO

Το να λες πιστευω στο αικίνητο ειναι σαν να λες πιστεύω στον θεό!!πολλοί πιστεύον κανεις δεν τον είδε και υπάρχουν και φίμες για θαύματα!Εγω προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω!!Ειναι θέμα πιστης αδελφε!!!Αν το νιώθεις και το πιστεύεις συνέχισε!!!Απλα πιστευε και μη,,ερεύνα!!!

----------


## lastid

Φίλιππε, κάποιος μπορεί εύκολα να κάνει κατασκευή 0,5 x 1 μ η οποία να δουλεύει για 30 λεπτά (ή και μερικές ώρες), με αποθηκευμένη μόνο ενέργεια. 
Το θέμα είναι ότι η μοναδική μαρτυρία που έχουμε είναι η περιγραφή σου. Δεν θα αμφισβητήσω την ειλικρίνειά σου, ούτε την κρίση σου. Θα πώ όμως ότι δεν αρκεί αυτό για να αρχίσουμε την επανάσταση.
Θα μπορούσες να μας κάνεις ένα - χοντρικό έστω - σκαρίφημα της κατασκευής?

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Καλημέρα!
Βασικά κακώς παραβαίνω τις αρχές μου και απαντώ σε άτομα που δεν μπορούν να δεχτούν ορισμένες βασικές αρχές:
-Αν νομίζεις πως γύρω σου όλοι σε κατακρίνουν ή σε θεωρούν ηλίθιο ή άσχετο λέγοντας απλά τις σκέψεις τους,φοβάμαι πως έχεις λάθος...(στο φινάλε ούτε σε ξέρω ούτε μπορώ να γνωρίζω τι σπουδές και τι γνώσεις έχεις...)
-Το να πιστέψω/ψεις έτσι "αμάσητα"μετά από 42 χρόνια που υπάρχω πως ναι,υπάρχει αεικίνητη μηχανή όποιου είδους (και πίσω από ένα πισί)μήπως είμαι εγώ ο ηλίθιος;
-Υπάρχει πολύ ημιμάθεια γύρω μας και είμαι πολύ επιφυλακτικός...αν αυτό σου κάνει για ειρωνεία,συγγνώμη αν έτσι κατάλαβες,αλλά δεν συνηθίζω να ειρωνεύομαι...
-Η συζήτηση έχει να δώσει πολλά σε πολλά επίπεδα καλό θα είναι να μην χλευάζουμε ότι δεν ξέρουμε και να ειρωνευόμαστε ότι δεν μας βρίσκει σύμφωνους....δεν είμαστε 10χρονα...
................

Πάμε τώρα στο περίφημο αεικίνητο....(δεν απασχολεί μόνον εσένα όπως καταλαβαίνεις...)   :Smile:  :Smile: 

--...........................................
*Αεικίνητο 1ου είδους:*

 Αεικίνητο πρώτου είδους είναι μια μηχανή που θα μπορούσε να διατηρεί για πάντα το έργο που της δόθηκε κάποια μοναδική στιγμή. 
Η Φυσική χαρακτηρίζει αυτή την υπόθεση ως καθαρή ουτοπία γιατί *καμιά μηχανή δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει έργο μεγαλύτερο από αυτό που παίρνει.* 
Οι μηχανές που μετατρέπουν έργο από μια μορφή σε άλλη, ως γνωστόν έχουν απώλειες, που όσο και αν περιοριστούν δεν μπορούν να μηδενιστούν. 


πιστεύω πως τα σχόλια περιττεύουν...
*Αεικίνητο 2ου είδους:*

 Οι προσπάθειες για κατασκευή αεικίνητου δεύτερου είδους,η κατασκευή μηχανής δηλαδή, που θα εκμεταλλευόταν την φυσική θερμότητα του αέρα ή της θάλασσας είναι αδύνατη γιατί κατά τη θερμοδυναμική για να γίνει μεταφορά θερμότητας από ένα σώμα σε άλλο, πρέπει το δεύτερο να έχει χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία από το πρώτο....

εδώ τα πράγματα είναι κάααπως καλύτερα με πολλές ελπίδες αλλά καραδοκεί ο νόμος της θερμοδυναμικής...


πάμε και στο

*Αεικίνητο 3ου είδους:*

 Μερικές φορές χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος αεικίνητο τρίτου είδους. Αυτό αναφέρεται σε υποθετικούς μηχανισμούς, που, αφού δεχθούν μια αρχική ώθηση, θα πρέπει κατόπιν να κινούνται συνέχεια, εφόσον δεχόμαστε ότι δεν υπάρχουν τριβές. 
Το αεικίνητο τρίτου είδους αναφέρεται επίσης σε συσκευές που ψύχουν τα σώματα μέχρι το απόλυτο μηδέν (- 273° C), ενώ στην πραγματικότητα, για να γίνει αυτό, θα χρειαζόταν, σύμφωνα με το τρίτο θερμοδυναμικό αξίωμα, *άπειρο έργο....*

(αυτό το κομμάτι στο σχόλιο του  jim.ni...αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά   :Wink:  )


*Πάμε τώρα στον περίφημο κινητήρα με τις 9000 στροφές....*


Όπως έγραψες τις διαστάσεις της μηχανής μιλάμε για ένα σεβαστών διαστάσεων κατασκεύασμα με χώρο μπόλικο...τι σημαίνει αυτό:
-χώρο για μπαταρίες... :Rolleyes: 
πάμε στα επί μέρους στοιχεία που γράφεις:
-μιλάς για διάφορους θορύβους και μηχανισμούς ...άρα μιλάμε για εσωτερικές κινήσεις και άρα τριβές....
-Η απουσία καλωδίωσης/εξάτμισης δε μου λέει κάτι...με μπαταρίες λιθίου (και με τέτοιο χώρο)σου κινώ και γω κάτι για πολύ παραπάνω από μισή μέρα,όχι μισή ώρα... :Wink: 
-Με σχέδια που λειτουργούν στη θεωρία είναι γεμάτο το ίντερνετ...κάποια μάλιστα γραμμένα από λαμπρούς επιστήμονες...
-Δεν προσπαθώ να σε πείσω για τίποτα,ούτε εσένα ούτε κανέναν άλλο,ούτε όφελος έχω,εκφράζω και γω τις σκέψεις μου και τίποτα παραπάνω
*-Και έρχεται το βασικό ερώτημα 1 :*
Έστω ότι βρίσκεται ένας επιχειρηματίας με ένα πακέτο χρηματοδότησης για μια τέτοια μηχανή...ο εφευρέτης είναι διαθέσιμος; (ο κινητήρας φυσικά θα λυθεί στα εξ ων συνετέθη μπροστα σε τεχνικό επιτελείο και αν όντως είναι λειτουργικός ξεκινάει η χορηγεία...(εδώ εννοείται πως δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα...)

*-Δεύτερο ερώτημα:*
Που μπορούμε να τον συναντήσουμε τον άνθρωπο αυτό;όπως καταλαβαίνεις είμαι πολύ περίεργος και τιμή μου να γνωρίζω τέτοια άτομα.
*-Τρίτο ερώτημα:*
Υπάρχει άτομο πολύ φίλος μου που συνεργάζεται με το Δημόκριτο σε κάποιες έρευνες και πολύ θα ήθελε να δει και να βοηθήσει...όπως καταλαβαίνεις αμφιβάλλω μεν,αλλά είμαι και καλοπροαίρετος δε... :Smile:

----------


## stom

Εξαλλου ειναι γνωστο οτι η κατασκευη του αεικινητου ειναι αμεσα συνδεδεμενη με την οριστικη θεραπεια ολων των μορφων καρκινου...

----------


## briko

σελιδα 11 απαντηση 101 
για οποιους αμφιβαλουν

----------


## Nemmesis

> και να σκεφτείς ότι τα μισά είναι του Nemmesis



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  δικαιο εχεις... το θεμα ειναι οτι απεναντη σε αυτα που λεμε εμεις οι ορκιζμενοι εχθροι το μονο που μας λενε ειναι οτι ειμαστε στενοκεφαλοι και χαζοι που δεν πιστευουμε στις παγκοσμιες συνομοσιες κοντρα το αεικινητο... δυστηχος εγω βαρεθηκα να προσπαθω να τους πισω απλα να διαβασουν λιγο φυσικη για να καταλαβουν για ποιο λογο λεω οσα λεω..(εννοωντας το διαβασμα δεν εννοω αυτα τα παιδικα σχεδια με μαγνητες που σε παρα πολλα ουτε σωστα σχεδιασμενα ειναι) οποτε τους αφηνω στο αεικινητο κυνηγι τους για το αεικινητο... σορρυ για αυτο που θα πω (και δεν το λεω για κανεναν προσωπικα), ειναι πραγματικα χαζοι ανθρωποι οσοι ασχολουντε με αυτο το θεμα και κατα βαθος δεν ξερουν τα βασικα ΑΞΙΟΜΑΤΑ της φυσικης μας... αραγε ξερουν ποια ειναι η διαφορα απο τα αξιοματα και τους νομους τις φυσικης μας???? 
συνιθησα πλεον να τους ακουω ολους να λενε στο τελος οτι χρειαζοντε κατι ειδικα πραγματα παραγγελια απο το εξωτερικο και σταματισαν λογο χρηματων... οπ...??? αραγε στο εξωτερικο να λενε οτι χρειαζετε ειδικα υλικα απο το ολυμπο το βουνο των θεων????

εγω εδω να ειμαι παντα για αυτους που καναν τις δοκιμες τους (αλλωστε ποτε δεν τους απετρεψα να μην τις κανουν) ωστε αν εχουν την διαθεση να δουμε που κολλησαν τα πραγματα.... 

το τελευταιο που ακουστηκε με τον πυρο εγω θα πω οτι απλα μου θυμησε το ρολοϊ του παππου μου... το κουρδιζε μια φορα την μερα... βεβαια εκεινο ειχε 2μετρο ηψος... και ειχε και κουκο... και εκανε και εσωτερικους ηχους που δεν ακουγοταν σαν μοτερ.. ουτε ειχε και εξατμηση... ΡΕΕ??????? λες να ηταν προημο σχεδιο αεικινητου για αυτο του το πειραν οι γερμανοι?????

----------


## CITRO

Η αεικινηση ειναι αποδεδειγμένα μαθηματικά οτι δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει!!Ειναι fact ειναι αξιωμα πωσ να το πω δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει και αν θα υπήρχε θα ήταν σε τιποτα εργαστήρια της area 51 στη nebada  η στα μυστικά πυρηνικα υπόγεια 100 μετρα κατω απο τη γη του κρεμλίνου και όχι σε ένα γκαράζ μαζι με τα παπια και τα λαντα να και ενας αεικινητος κινητηρας!!Αλλα απο κει και περα ειναι λκαι θέμα πίστης!!Ειναι σαν τον θεό αν το πιστεύεις ειναι βαθειά προσωπικό θέμα!!

Ουτε ο χαρδαβέλας δεν έχει παρουσιάσει τέτοια θέματα!!Εχω ακούσει για ψυχοτρονικά μηχανήματα γιοα φαντάσματα αλλα ποτέ αεικίνητουσ κινητήρες!!

----------


## H3

> δικαιο εχεις... το θεμα ειναι οτι απεναντη σε αυτα που λεμε εμεις οι ορκιζμενοι εχθροι το μονο που μας λενε ειναι οτι ειμαστε στενοκεφαλοι και χαζοι που δεν πιστευουμε στις παγκοσμιες συνομοσιες κοντρα το αεικινητο... δυστηχος εγω βαρεθηκα να προσπαθω να τους πισω απλα να διαβασουν λιγο φυσικη για να καταλαβουν για ποιο λογο λεω οσα λεω..(εννοωντας το διαβασμα δεν εννοω αυτα τα παιδικα σχεδια με μαγνητες που σε παρα πολλα ουτε σωστα σχεδιασμενα ειναι) οποτε τους αφηνω στο αεικινητο κυνηγι τους για το αεικινητο... σορρυ για αυτο που θα πω (και δεν το λεω για κανεναν προσωπικα), ειναι πραγματικα χαζοι ανθρωποι οσοι ασχολουντε με αυτο το θεμα και κατα βαθος δεν ξερουν τα βασικα ΑΞΙΟΜΑΤΑ της φυσικης μας... αραγε ξερουν ποια ειναι η διαφορα απο τα αξιοματα και τους νομους τις φυσικης μας???? 
> συνιθησα πλεον να τους ακουω ολους να λενε στο τελος οτι χρειαζοντε κατι ειδικα πραγματα παραγγελια απο το εξωτερικο και σταματισαν λογο χρηματων... οπ...??? αραγε στο εξωτερικο να λενε οτι χρειαζετε ειδικα υλικα απο το ολυμπο το βουνο των θεων????
> 
> εγω εδω να ειμαι παντα για αυτους που καναν τις δοκιμες τους (αλλωστε ποτε δεν τους απετρεψα να μην τις κανουν) ωστε αν εχουν την διαθεση να δουμε που κολλησαν τα πραγματα.... 
> 
> το τελευταιο που ακουστηκε με τον πυρο εγω θα πω οτι απλα μου θυμησε το ρολοϊ του παππου μου... το κουρδιζε μια φορα την μερα... βεβαια εκεινο ειχε 2μετρο ηψος... και ειχε και κουκο... και εκανε και εσωτερικους ηχους που δεν ακουγοταν σαν μοτερ.. ουτε ειχε και εξατμηση... ΡΕΕ??????? λες να ηταν προημο σχεδιο αεικινητου για αυτο του το πειραν οι γερμανοι?????



""" συνιθησα πλεον να τους ακουω ολους να λενε στο τελος οτι χρειαζοντε κατι  ειδικα πραγματα παραγγελια απο το εξωτερικο και σταματισαν λογο  χρηματων... οπ...??? αραγε στο εξωτερικο να λενε οτι χρειαζετε ειδικα  υλικα απο το ολυμπο το βουνο των θεων????""

OI iluminnati τα εχουν βρε ,μην χτυπιεστε ,πηγαινετε στον Λιακο να σας πει που θα τους βρειτε ,η καλυτερα αγοραστε κανα βιβλιο του

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν είχα την υπομονή να διαβάσω και τις 50 σελίδες, παρά μόνο την ερώτηση και μερικές απαντήσεις.
Την ίδια σκέψη την είχα στα 13 μου, να συνδέσω μηχανικά μία γεννήτρια και ένα μοτέρ, και το ένα να τροφοδοτεί το άλλο ηλεκτρικά, η στα ιστιοφόρα πλοία να βάλουμε ανεμιστήρες που να φυσάνε τα πανιά.
Από εκεί και πέρα αν τελειώσεις την βασική εκπαίδευση υποτίθεται ότι τα έχεις κατανοήσει και δεν πιστεύεις αυτά και άλλα του τύπου: Λεφτά υπάρχουν!!!!

Υ.Γ: Μην μου πει κανείς ότι: αυτόν που έλεγε ότι η γη είναι στρογγυλή και  κινείται στην αρχή τον περνούσαν για τρελό!!
Υ.Γ2: Άν παρόλα αυτά γίνει η μηχανή και 'υπάρχουν λεφτά' κρατήστε μερικά και για μένα !!!
Υ.Γ3: 20.959 εμφανίσεις... για το τίποτα.

----------


## JimKarvo

Αν γίνοταν, δεν θα το είχαν καταφέρει ήδη σε συνθήκες εργαστηρίου?  :Wink:

----------


## mosfet

> Δεν είχα την υπομονή να διαβάσω και τις 50 σελίδες, παρά μόνο την ερώτηση και μερικές απαντήσεις.
> Την ίδια σκέψη την είχα στα 13 μου, να συνδέσω μηχανικά μία γεννήτρια και ένα μοτέρ, και το ένα να τροφοδοτεί το άλλο ηλεκτρικά, η στα ιστιοφόρα πλοία να βάλουμε ανεμιστήρες που να φυσάνε τα πανιά.
> Από εκεί και πέρα αν τελειώσεις την βασική εκπαίδευση υποτίθεται ότι τα έχεις κατανοήσει και δεν πιστεύεις αυτά και άλλα του τύπου: Λεφτά υπάρχουν!!!!
> 
> Υ.Γ: Μην μου πει κανείς ότι: αυτόν που έλεγε ότι η γη είναι στρογγυλή και  κινείται στην αρχή τον περνούσαν για τρελό!!
> Υ.Γ2: Άν παρόλα αυτά γίνει η μηχανή και 'υπάρχουν λεφτά' κρατήστε μερικά και για μένα !!!
> Υ.Γ3: 20.959 εμφανίσεις... για το τίποτα.



 :Lol:  MacGyver εγω προχώρησα και στην υλοποιηση του με 2 μοτερακια απο cd player στα 13μου και πιστοποιώ δημοσίως οτι απέτυχε :Tongue2:

----------


## weather1967

[QUOTE=Nemmesis;354103] εγω εδω να ειμαι παντα για αυτους που καναν τις δοκιμες τους (αλλωστε ποτε δεν τους απετρεψα να μην τις κανουν) ωστε αν εχουν την διαθεση να δουμε που κολλησαν τα πραγματα.... 
QUOTE]

Φίλε Παναγιώτη εκανα σε καποια μικρογραφια τροχου καποιες δοκιμες και απετυχα οπως ειχα γραψει και δειξη με φωτος στο παρελθον,τα πραγματα σκαλωσαν με τους μαγνητες ,τι αλλαξα αποστασεις,αγορασα πιο μικρους μαγνητες,κλισεις,εβαλα κατα σειρα-σειρα και παρα-σειρα,εναν Β-Ν εναν Ν-Β 1002 συνδιασμους αλλα σκαλωναν ,οπως ακριβως μου ειχες πει οτι θα γινοταν ,και απλα σε θυμηθηκα. :Rolleyes: 
Το παρατησα το εγχειρημα γιατι καταλαβα οτι δεν ειναι κατι ευκολο.

Edit :

Παντως αυτο που ανεφερε και καποιος αλλος φιλος ο Νασος αν δεν κανω λαθος ,το ειχα ακουσει και εγω απο τον εμπορο που αγορασα τους μαγνητες ,οτι μπορει να γυρισει ,αλλα δεν μπορει να παραγει εργο ,τωρα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αυτα αληθευουν η αν ειναι φημες .Και απο καποιον αλλον τορναδορο εχω ακουσει οτι το παλεψε παλια και αυτος,αλλα δεν καταφερε τιποτα.
Καποιος αλλος μου ειχε πει οτι το καταφερε να γυρναει,αλλα ισα ισα να φορτιζει μια μικρη μπαταρια.
Προσωπικα αναφερω αμεροληπτα τι εχω ακουσει,αλλα δεν εχω δει τιποτα.

----------


## filipnew

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Διάβασα προσεκτικά όλες τις απόψεις σας πάνω στο θέμα.-Δεν έχω προσωπικά με κανέναν και σέβομαι και τις απόψεις και τις αντιρρήσεις του όποιες και αν είναι αυτές.Ξανατοποθετούμαι λοιπόν σχετικά με το θέμα :
α) Επρεπε να ξεκινήσω με τίτλο "Μαγνητικός κινητήρας" και όχι αεικίνητο.
β) Ναί οι νόμοι ισχύουν 'αλλά υπό άλλες συνθήκες, μήπως μπορεί να εξηγηθεί μια μαγνητική μηχανή χωρίς να καταρρίπτει τον Θερμοδυναμικό νόμο;;;
-Απλά ή άποψη μου είναι να μην καταδικάζουμε κάτι, και να μην αναφερόμαστε  συνέχεια στους φυσικούς νόμους αν δεν ξέρουμε την αρχή λειτουργίας μιάς συσκευής.
Δεν εννοούσα πως μιά μηχανή θα μπορούσε να συνεχίζει μια αέναη κίνηση επ άπειρο.Βέβαια και ειναι αδύνατο ,και φυσικά και τά υλικά  θα φθείρονταν λόγω τριβών και θερμότητας.
Πιστεύω όμως πώς ο τύπος είχε φτιάξει μιά μηχανή που δούλευε απλά για ένα μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. 
Αν η μηχανή αυτή ή οποιαδήποτε παρόμοια , δούλευε για 5-10 χρόνια πριν κάνεις maintenance στα φθαρμένα μέρη της ;
Επίσης ουδείς γνωρίζει αν κάποιες βιομηχανίες ή εφευρέτες έχουν κατασκευάσει κάτι παρόμοιο ,αλλά το πούλησαν και "θάφτηκε" προσωρινά για τα γνωστα συμφέροντα.
Γενικά νομίζω ότι μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν συσκευές τέτοιου είδους που να δουλεύουν αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα ,γιαυτό επιμένω και ασχολούμαι με το θέμα.
Τέλος κάποιος ρώτησε για τον τύπο που αναφέρθηκα .
-Εχω να τον δώ απο το 93΄- 94' , θυμάμαι όμως πώς το ονομά του ήταν Κωστόπουλος καί το γραφείο του ήταν αρχές Βασιλίσσης Αμαλίας λίγο πριν το στενό της Φιλελλήνων.
Όσο για το σχέδιο που μου έδειξε είχε μπράτσα σε κυκλική διάταξη και έμοιαζε κάπως έτσι :

http://peswiki.com/images/e/e4/Karra...712786_bf8.gif

http://peswiki.com/images/9/95/Tialco-b95x95.jpg

H λειτουργία του ήταν απο οτι θυμάμαι η εξής χονδρικά :το 1ο μπράτσο χτυπούσε στιγμιαία μια σκανδάλη ή οποία μετατόπιζε μέσω ενός συστήματος γραναζιών το 2ο επόμενο μπράτσο κ.ο.κ.Μόλις έφτανε η σειρά του τελευταίου μπράτσου το σύστημα τών γρανάζιων επανερχόταν στην αρχική θέση και χτυπούσε πάλι το 1ο μπράτσο.Τα μπράτσα ήταν μαγνητικά.

Και κάτι τελευταίο : O Xαρδαβέλλας ΕΙΧΕ στο παρελθόν αναφερθεί σε μηχανές ελεύθερης ενέργειας και είχε μιλήσει και ο φυσικός Παππάς.

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Philip/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG]

----------


## fx125cc

Τι γνώμη έχετε για αυτό εδώ;;;
(μιας και το αρχικό θέμα ήταν ενεργεία απο το μηδεν, πραγμα που με όλες τις θεωρίες τις φυσικης αδρανιας και λοιπά δεν είναι εφικτό)
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=6228923n

----------


## spyropap

Γειά +χαρά +καλή τύχη μας εύχομαι.

 Διάβασα ότι κάποιοι ενδιαφέρονται για κατασκευές που έχουν σχέση με την ενέργεια όπως αυτό το κύκλωμα του alexander meissner που μπορείς να δείς
στο utube και αλλού.
 Ολα τα σχετικά με την ενέργεια βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέροντα, μελετώ και ερευνώ κάθε αξιόλογη πληροφορία.

 Εχω κάνει αρκετές ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές, πειραματικά μοτέρ με μαγνήτες (έχω καλή συλλογή με κινητήρες αυτού του είδους), τίποτε όμως από αυτά δεν είναι αρκετά αποδοτικό ώστε να δικαιολογεί τον χρόνο και την αξία κατασκευής. Ισως μόνο η χαρά της υλοποίησης από ιδέα σε πράξη.

 Λοιπόν τώρα ασχολούμαι με φωτοβολταϊκά και παραγωγή υδρογόνου.

 Στο θέμα παραγωγής υδρογόνου θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ απόψεις, ιδέες, κατασκευές, συμπεράσματα, με ανθρώπους που μπορούν να κάνουν τις ιδέες πράξεις. Θα απαντήσω σε όσους είναι σοβαροί ερευνητές, και ίσως συνεργαστώ με κάποιους.

 Δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για σχόλια από δήθεν γνώστες που δεν έχουν κάτι να δείξουν. Είναι πολλοί στενόμυαλοι δίχως φαντασία και ελπίδες που γράφουν στο forum...

----------


## weather1967

Σπύρο καλώς ήλθες 
Νομιζω οτι καλο θα ηταν να ανοιγες ενα νεο thread σχετικα με το υδρογονο - φωτοβολταικά και τα σχετικά αυτού του project ,γιατι εδώ θα χαθεί και ισως να ειναι κατι αξιολογο .
Υπαρχει ενοτητα <<ανανέωσιμες πηγές ενέργειας>>

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για σχόλια από δήθεν γνώστες που δεν έχουν κάτι να δείξουν. Είναι πολλοί στενόμυαλοι δίχως φαντασία και ελπίδες που γράφουν στο forum...




καλως μας ηρθες. καλητερα ανοιξε ενα νεο θεμα... γιατι σε αυτο το θεμα οι "στενόμυαλοι δίχως φαντασία και ελπίδες" ειναι αυτοι που τελικα εχουν την γνωση... οι αλλοι απλα ελπιζουν χωρις να ξερουν... 

υγ. καλο ειναι να μην κρινεις τους αλλους απο το πρωτο σου ποστ εδω μεσα... ποσο μαλλον οταν δεν ξερεις αν εχουν δικαιο ή οχι...

----------


## leosedf

> καλως μας ηρθες. καλητερα ανοιξε ενα νεο θεμα... γιατι σε αυτο το θεμα οι "στενόμυαλοι δίχως φαντασία και ελπίδες" ειναι αυτοι που τελικα εχουν την γνωση... οι αλλοι απλα ελπιζουν χωρις να ξερουν... 
> 
> υγ. καλο ειναι να μην κρινεις τους αλλους απο το πρωτο σου ποστ εδω μεσα... ποσο μαλλον οταν δεν ξερεις αν εχουν δικαιο ή οχι...



Agree!                            :Lol:

----------


## spyropap

Έχω τον ίδιο προβληματισμό με τον Γιώργο Jimakas που ανέβασε το κύκλωμα του Alexander Meissner καταχώρηση #441. Νομίζω ότι έχει ενδιαφέρον γι αυτούς που παράγουν υδρογόνο.
Ο Παναγιώτης Nemmesis φαίνεται να γράφει τα ίδια πετυχημένα αστεία #443 & #505 που μου προκαλούν χαμόγελα.
Θέλω να δω αυτούς που έχουν την γνώση για το θέμα ΗΗΟ να το την αναπτύξουν όπως μπορούν στην ενότητα >ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας >ΗΗΟ

Ναί καλώς ήρθα στο forum -δεν θα σας κουράσω πολύ.
Ισως τα πνεύματα των Tesla, Newman, Coler, Russel, Meissner να κάνουν
κάποιους ανήσυχους, να θέλουν να μεταφέρουν την κοσμική γνώση κι έτσι
να χάνουν τον ύπνο και τον χρόνο τους.
Ισως λόγο άγνοιας κάποιοι να διαπιστώνουν(αργά) τους νόμους της φύσης
και κάποιοι να προσπαθούν με λίγες παλαιάς τεχνοτροπίας γνώσεις να επιτύχουν τον σκοπό τους. Σε αυτούς λοιπόν λέμε Ναί, δεν βρίσκω κάτι κακό, καλή τους τύχη και καλή προσπάθεια λέω.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ο Παναγιώτης Nemmesis φαίνεται να γράφει τα ίδια πετυχημένα αστεία #443 & #505 που μου προκαλούν χαμόγελα.



μια χαρα... αφου δεν μπορεις να μαθεις κατι απο αυτα που γραφω τουλαχιστον να σε διασκεδασω...
αλλα σου εχω μια ερωτηση... η παραγωγη υδρογονου τη σχεση εχει με το ενεργειακο προβλημα???? η ενεργεια που θα καψεις για να παραγεις το  ειναι μεγαλητερη απο αυτην που θα παρεις οταν καψεις το υδρογονο... 
οσο και αν δεν θες να το δεχτεις οταν μετατρεπουμε μια μορφη ενεργειας (ηλεκτρικη στην περιπτωση σου) σε μια αλλη μορφη (υδρογονο(ειναι αποθηκευμενη μεσα σε αυτο)) τοτε εχουμε απωλειες (καλωδια(ψαξε μονος σου γιατι και το καλητερο καλωδιο στον κοσμο εχει απωλειες))
επισης στην καραχωρηση #441 δεν υπαρχει τπτ παραπανω απο 1 αυτοταλαντωτο... οσο και να το θεωρεις επαναστατικη επιστημη αυτο, υπαρχει εδω και παρα πολλα χρονια χρονια(και το μονο που κανει ειναι να προσθετει τις απωλειες του στο συστημα μας) ... επισης δεν πρεπει να βαζεις την παραγωγη υδρογονου στην κατηγορια free energy... αλλο ειναι να λες οτι θελω με φωτοβολταικα να παραγω υδρογονο και αλλο να λες οτι με αυτα την ψαχνεις για αεικινητα... αντε και το φτιαχνεις το υδρογονο, τι θα το κανεις? θα το βαλεις με ενα αλφαδολαστιχο στο καρμπιπατερ απο το αμαξι σου οπως εκανα ο ταδε στο youtube και ειδες οτι δουλευει??? αληθεια αφου ασχολεισαι με το υδρογονο ξερεις γιατι δεν μπορει να αποθηκευτει ευκολα για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα?  εχεις καμια απορια να σου λυσω?





> και κάποιοι να προσπαθούν με λίγες παλαιάς τεχνοτροπίας γνώσεις να  επιτύχουν τον σκοπό τους. Σε αυτούς λοιπόν λέμε Ναί, δεν βρίσκω κάτι  κακό, καλή τους τύχη και καλή προσπάθεια



ακριβως... και εγω δεν αποτρεψα ποτε σε κανεναν να κανει τα πειραματα του... ισα ισα που τους παροτρυνα κιολας για να δουν και οι ιδιοι με τα ματια τους οτι αυτα που λεω δεν ειναι λαθος... που ξερεις? ισως επαιζα και εγω με μαγνητες και ονειροπαγιδες και εμαθα....






> Θα απαντήσω σε όσους είναι σοβαροί ερευνητές, και ίσως συνεργαστώ με  κάποιους



οπ.. τωρα το ειδα...σοβαροι ερευνητες ειναι αυτοι που σου λενε οτι θελουν να ακουσουν τα αυτια σου? οι σοβαροι ερευνητες ειναι αυτοι που εχουν στο γκαραζ εναν ασταθη πολυδονητη (οχι δεν μιλαω για sex toy) θεωρουν οτι εχουν μυστικη τεχνολογια απο την περιοχη51? για εγω σοβαρους ερευνητες εχω αυτους που ερευνουν κατι που ακομα δεν ειναι αποδεδειγμενο η εχουμε ελαχιστη γνωση για αυτο... βλεπε cern... τωρα που το θυμηθηκα και αυτο...

----------


## spyropap

Ευγενικό βρίσκω να απαντάει κάποιος όταν θέλει…
Το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα είναι πρόβλημα του κάθε ενός ανθρώπου και όχι μόνο. Αφού οι άνθρωποι είναι τα βαμπίρ που ρουφούν
συνεχώς ενέργεια σε κάθε μορφή – θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να με απασχολεί η τροφή μου.
Η παραγωγή υδρογόνου κάποτε ήταν επ.φαντασία (ΙουλιοςΒερν->Ναυτίλος) τώρα είναι στην αγορά προϊόν που αγοράζεις με λιγότερα από 200$ στο bay. Τι θα πάρεις κ τι θα δώσεις είναι σχετικά με πολλούς παράγοντες (περισσότερα για παραγωγή στην ενότητα ΗΗΟ).

Δέχομαι βέβαια ότι στις μετατροπές έχουμε απώλεια ενέργειας. Αυτό δεν με σταμάτησε από το να χρησιμοποιώ μετασχηματιστές, inverters, και το δυναμό του αυτοκινήτου μου πρόσφατα για την παραγωγή ΗΗΟ.

Εξηγώ.. Έγραψα ότι ασχολούμαι με φωτοβολταϊκά. Αγόρασα λοιπόν από την κίνα pannels 30Wx3=90-100Wμε ρυθμιστή φόρτισης
για 300ε. Αυτά χρησιμοποιώ για να ανάβω τις νυχτερινές ώρες 6 λάμπες ledx3W. Αργότερα θα τα χρησιμοποιώ για να ανάβω
στο υπνοδωμάτιο λάμπα αλογόνου 400Wμε εναλλάκτη. Ακόμα κλαίω τα χρήματα – γιατί δεν πήγα με αυτά μια εκδρομή?

Αει κίνητα ξέρω πως είναι οι πλανήτες(εάν δεν αλλάξει κάτι), τα νερά της θάλασσας, η κίνηση των ζωντανών οργανισμών κλπ.
Όποιος θέλει ας εκμεταλλευτεί αυτά..

Τι κάνω με το υδρογόνο. Ναι το βάζω με “αλφαδολάστιχο” στο καρμπιλατέρ για να κάνω μπουρμπουλίθρες..
Με αυτό τον τρόπο έχω (boost- καλύτερη καύση) και μικρή οικονομία καυσίμου 15% περίπου.
Έχω και την πιθανότητα να απαλλαγώ από το παλαιό μου αμάξι κάποια στιγμή J

Καλές και οι ονειροπαγίδες με μαγνήτες. Βοηθούν να μην σκέφτεσαι άλλα χειρότερα…

Υποψιάζομαι ότι οι σοβαροί ερευνητές κάνουν βουτιές αυτή την εποχή. Έτσι θα αφήσω τα τρανζίστορ να αυτοταλαντώνουν και
Θα πάω κατά Σαμοθράκη Βάθρες μεριά στο αδιάσπαστο ύδωρ μέσα στο υπέροχο να πω το νέο μου ποίημα…

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αει κίνητα ξέρω πως είναι οι πλανήτες(εάν δεν αλλάξει κάτι), τα νερά της θάλασσας, η κίνηση των ζωντανών οργανισμών κλπ.
> Όποιος θέλει ας εκμεταλλευτεί αυτά..



οχι... εχεις λαθος αποψη για το τι ειναι αεικινητο (ειναι μια λεξη), αν εγω παρω ενα χαμστερ και βαλω στην ροδα του ενα δυναμο ποδηλατου εχω φτιαξει αεικινητο??
σε ολα τα αλλα συμφωνω 100%.. εκτος απο το σημειο που λες οτι εχεις οικονομια 15%...  αν το μαζευαμε ελευθερο τη υδρογονο στην ατμοσφαιρα και το εκαιγες στο αμαξι σου τοτε ναι θα ειχες 15% οικονομια... εσυ το παραγεις και η ενεργεια που βαζεις ειναι μεγαλητερη απο αυτη που παιρνεις απο το υδρογονο... ακομα και με τα φοτοβολταικα να το παραγεις κερδιζεις λιγοτερα απο οτι να πουλουσες το ρευμα σου στην δεη... 

υγ. εχοντας μπερδεμενη την εννοια αεικινητο στο μυαλο σου μπηκες και εγραψες σε αυτο το τοπικ με αποτελεσμα εσφαλμενα να πιστεψω εγω οτι ειναι απο αυτους που ψαχνουν για μοτερ με μαγνητες...  
τεσπα.. αφου ομως βλεπω αδυνατεις να μου πεις που βλεπεις οτι εχω λαθος και ξεκινας τα περι παραλιας σου ευχομαι καλα μπανια... εγω θα παρω το κουβαδακι μου και σε αλλη παραλια...

----------


## Nemmesis

> οι σοβαροί ερευνητές κάνουν βουτιές



τελικα δεν μου ειπες ποιους βλεπεις σοβαρους ερευνητες

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά και οι πλανήτες δεν κινούνται απο κάτι?

----------


## navar

> Βασικά και οι πλανήτες δεν κινούνται απο κάτι?



προχθές πέτυχα την ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ να βάζει DIESEL στο μαρινόπουλο μίας και είχε μόλις 1,25 !!!!!



PS: leosedf δέν θέλω να στην πω΄ούτε να σε ειρωνευτώ απλά με την τροπή που έχει πάρει το θέμα ....... τί άλλο να πει κανείς ?

----------


## leosedf

ΑΑΑΑχαχαχαχαχαχα
Diesel ε?
Κόβουν τιμολόγιο μάλλον λόγω μεγέθους.

----------


## JOHNY+

Μπορει να υπαρχουν συσκευες που να παραγουν ενεργεια απο μονες τους , αλλα αυτην την ενεργεια την αντλουν απο καπου απο τον χωρο , απο την υλη , απο την θερμοτητα , δεν ξερω , απλα μπορει να μην καταλαβαινουμε απο που αντλειται  και για αυτο το συγχαιουμαι με το αεικινητο  . Ειναι λαθος να λεμε ολες τις συσκευες αυτες  αεικινητα . Αεικινητο ειναι κατι που παραγει ενεργεια απο το τιποτα που πιστευω δεν γινεται  να υπαρχει .  

Και εγω πιστευω οτι η ενεργεια βρισκεται ελευθερη στην φυση .
Και οπως ελεγε ο Τεσλα αν καταφερουμε να πιαστουμε με τα γραναζια της φυσης , θα μπορουμε να εχουμε δωρεαν , καθαρη , και ανεξαντλητη ενεργεια .

----------


## Lykos1986

Ο Τέσλα καλά τα έλεγε αλλά ποιος τον άκουγε! Πάντως έλεος με το αεικίνητο! 516 posts για μια συζήτηση που την μια φορά λέει Γιάννης και άλλη Γιαννάκης! 

  Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Johny+ αλλά και με άλλους που έκαναν post αλλά είναι λίγο κουραστικό να τους κάνω όλους quote! Για όλους αυτούς όμως που πιστεύουν ότι απλά υπάρχουν στενόμυαλα άτομα και ότι δεν δέχονται συσκευές αεικίνητων τότε θα τους πω να κάνουν το παρακάτω:

  Κατασκευάστε μια από αυτές τις συσκευές που με τόση μανία υπερασπίζεστε (κατηγορώντας τους άλλους ως στενόμυαλους) και βγάλτε την στην παραγωγή. Αν την επόμενη μέρα γίνεται δισεκατομμυριούχοι ή νεκροί τότε θα ξέρουμε πως λέτε την αλήθεια! Ε, μετά και εμείς θα κάνουμε ένα ακόμα post στον τόσο μακρύ διάλογο που θα λέμε ότι τελικά είχατε δίκαιο!


   Επίσης υπόσχομαι ότι για τον επόμενο χρόνο θα έχω ως υπογραφή μου “Όνομα Μέλους forum παραγωγού Αεικίνητου Respect”!

----------


## Eledron

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Σας παραθέτω την παρακάτω παράγραφο καθώς και την πηγή της για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να διαβάσουν παραπάνω.  Ομολογώ ότι κι εγώ πίστευα ότι έχει κατασκευαστεί αφου έιχα διαβάσει ένα άρθρο σε εφημερίδα το οποίο ήταν αρκετά πειστικό... Μάλλον έκανα λάθος. Να μη σας κουράζώ όμως. Ειδού το τμήμα μιας έρευνας : 

   Αεικίνητο
    Δημήτρης Τσαούσης

  Σχολικός Σύμβουλος ΠΕ04   dtsaousis@sch.gr 


  Περίληψη
  Από τον πρώτο μ.Χ. αιώνα υπάρχουν σχετικές περιγραφές γνωστών διατάξεων αλλά και κατασκευές για τη δημιουργία αεικίνητου. Αν και η Φυσική έχει καταλήξει με τα δύο _θερμοδυναμικά αξιώματα_ στην άποψη ότι ένα αεικίνητο είναι αδύνατον να κατασκευαστεί, παρουσιάζονται συχνά εφευρέτες, κάθε ηλικίας και μορφωτικού επιπέδου, οι οποίοι δηλώνουν ότι έχουν βρει κάτι «τελείως καινούργιο» ή έχουν βελτιώσει το εφεύρημα κάποιου άλλου, το οποίο «θα λειτουργεί πλέον επ' άπειρον»! Όμως το γεγονός της μέχρι σήμερα αποτυχίας στην κατασκευή ενός αεικίνητου, δεν σημαίνει ότι καθίστανται αδιάφορα τα πάμπολλα ιστορικά στοιχεία γι' αυτές τις φανταστικές μηχανές. Η συζήτηση για κάθε εκδοχή αεικίνητου δίνει την ευκαιρία, αφενός να κατανοήσουμε το επίπεδο γνώσεων και τον τρόπο σκέψης των ερευνητών της εκάστοτε εποχής και, αφετέρου, να εντοπίσουμε τα σημεία που αυτή η «αεικίνητη μηχανή» αντιβαίνει στους φυσικούς νόμους και γι' αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχει πραγματοποιηθεί η κατασκευή / λειτουργία της. Η παρουσίαση μιας νέας «αεικίνητης μηχανής» μας κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον να εντοπίσουμε τα αδύνατα σημεία της. Κατά τον σχεδιαστή της, η μηχανή λειτουργεί με την παραγωγή έργου από την δύναμη της άνωσης.

πηγη: http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...ient=firefox-a

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ. Αν δεν εμφανίζονται οι φωτογραφίες κάντε μια αναζήτηση με λέξη κλειδι "μηχανή αεικίνητου" θα σας το βγάλει σε μορφή .doc .

----------


## leosedf

Κροκοδειλάκια στην παροχή της ΔΕΗ απ' ευθείας.
Free energy.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Eledron

Ετσι.....  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω εχω βαλει ενα τρειλορ στο αμαξι φορτωμενο με μπαταριες... και στις ροδες του εχω συνδεμενα δυναμο... ετσι οταν παω καπου φωρτιζω της μπαταριες ΤΖΑΜΠΑ και το βραδυ οταν παω σπιτι τις φορτωνομαι στην πλατη και τις ανεβαζω σπιτι για εχω ρευμα, ειμαι εξυπνος εγω... τι νομιζετε? κανω και ΤΖΑΜΠΑ γυμναστικη γιατι δεν πληρωνω συνδρομη στο γυμναστηριο, οι φιλοι ομως με κοροϊδευουν γιατι αυτοι βλεπουν και καμια γκομενα στο γυμναστηριο, και εγω ολο χαρα τους απανταω οτι και εγω πολλες φορες πετυχαινω την γειτονισα να απλονει μπουγαδα στην ταρατσα οπου ανεβαινω εγω καθε μια ωρα για να γυρισω να φωτοβολταικα με μανιβελα... τι? χαζος ειμαι να βαλος μοτερ και να καιει ρευμα? το κανω και μονος ΤΖΑΜΠΑ!!!!
τωρα μενει να βρω εναν τροπο να μην χρειαζομε  :Wink:  την γκομενα γιατι ειναι μεγαλο εξοδο.... αν το καταφερω σε 10χρονακια εχω ξεχρεωσει ΤΖΑΜΠΑ τα φωτοβολταικα και θα μπορω να βαλω και αλλα ωστε να εχω τηλεωραση και τον χειμωνα.. 

... πωωωω  ....τι εμπνευση ειναι αυτη.... μαλλον φταει που δουλευα στον ηλιο...

----------


## leosedf

Παιδιά βρήκα το πραγματικό αεικίνητο, εδώ και κανένα τέταρτο στο λάπτοπ έχω 0% μπαταρία και ακόμα γράφω αυτές τις γραμμές.......
Πραγματικά ενέργεια απ' το 0..
Όσοι θέλετε να σας πώ τι μηχάνημα είναι να πάρετε κι εσείς.
Το δικό μου το πουλάω 500.000.000 ευρώ.

----------


## Radiometer

> Παιδιά βρήκα το πραγματικό αεικίνητο, εδώ και κανένα τέταρτο στο λάπτοπ έχω 0% μπαταρία και ακόμα γράφω αυτές τις γραμμές.......
> Πραγματικά ενέργεια απ' το 0..



επιβεβαιωμένο και από έμενα  για τα λεγόμενα του leosedf  :W00t:  
Κωνσταντίνε είσαι εδωωωωωω......

----------


## klik

Μια που αρχίσαμε με τους πλανήτες... έχω μια ιδέα, αλλά προσοχή μην μαθευτεί...σσσστ

Να βάλουμε 2 μεγάλους μαγνήτες νεοδημίου ως δορυφόρους γύρω από τη γη και μετά να τυλίξουμε τη γη με σύρμα (εμαγιέ κατά προτίμηση). Να κάνουμε τη γη γεννήτρια!!!! Χωρίς καρβουνάκια φυσικά, AC θα βγάζουμε!

Φυσικά για μέγιστη απόδοση, οι μαγνήτες θα πρέπει να γυρίζουν αντίστροφα απο τη φορά της γής.

Πάω να πατεντάρω την ιδέα....τρεχωωωωω

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μήπως βγαίνει καμιά περίεργη συχνότητα και έχουμε πρόβλημα στην ανόρθωση? υπολόγισε πριν το πατεντάρεις

----------


## FILMAN

Μπα, θα το κάνει να βγάζει 50Hz κατευθείαν.

----------


## seismic

Όλα χρειάζονται ενέργεια για να παράγουν έργο. Δεν υπάρχει αεικίνητο. Υπάρχει όμως άφθονη ενέργεια στο σύμπαν ....μπορώ να πω ότι τίποτα δεν υπάρχει χωρίς να περιλαμβάνει ενέργεια. Αν μπορούσαμε να ανακαλύψουμε μια πηγή ενέργειας που μας περιβάλει θα κινούσαμε τα πάντα για πάντα χωρίς λογαριασμούς!

----------


## wideband

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Θέλησα να μπώ στο θέμα σας επειδή κάποιοι χαρακτηρίζουν  την υπόθεση αυτή αδύνατη. Θα σας πώ με λίγα λόγια πρίν χρόνια τι συνέβη β¦β¦ 
>   (Θα τα εξιστορίσω λίγο συνοπτικά για να μην χρονοτριβώ) 
>   Καταρχήν απο 12 χρονών παιδί ασχολούμαι με το θέμα ,στον ελάχιστο ελεύθερο χρόνο που είχα και με ότι οικονομίες μάζευα.Διαβάζα σχετικά άρθρα ,πειραματιζόμενος , θεωρία πάντα εύκολη ,αλλά στην πράξη τα πράγματα άλλαζανβ¦β¦
> Τελικά το 92 διαπίστωσα πώς ορισμένοι νόμοι μπορεί να μην παύουν να ισχύουν ,αλλά μετατρέπονται  οπως φαίνεται και έτσι δεν παραβιάζονται οι βασικές αρχές τους.
> Κατάφερα τότε και κατασκεύασα μια απλή (σχετικά) συσκευή που δούλευε για κάποιο διάστημα χωρίς εξωτερική πηγή ενέργειας !!!
> -Το ζήτημα ήταν να δουλεύει συνεχώς και αυτό θα γινόταν μόνο αν προμηθευόμουν καλύτερα υλικά απο το εξωτερικό για λιγότερες τριβές , αλλά με τα πενιχρά μέσα που διέθετα ήταν αδύνατο και έπρεπε να βρώ χρηματοδότη. Τελικά μια αγγελία μου κίνησε την προσοχή στην  οποία ζητούσε κάποιος συνεργασία για συσκευή ελεύθερης ενέργειας.                                                                                              Ο τύπος ήταν πρώην Μηχανικός Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, μου πρότεινε μερική χρηματοδότηση ,συνεργασία 60/40 στα κέρδη αν δούλευε όπως του έλεγα, αλλά έπρεπε να του δείξω τον τρόπο λειτουργίας της.Λόγω καχυποψίας μου και χωρίς καμμία νομική κατοχύρωση θελησα να το ξανασκεφτώ.Στήν δεύτερη  συνάντηση μου πρότεινε πρίν μιλήσουμε να πάμε στο εργαστηριό του.Εκεί μου έδειξε ένα κινητήρα τον όποίο έβαλε σε λειτουργία τραβώντας ένα πύρο μόνο.Μετά το πρώτο μου σόκ που έπαθα, άρχισα να περιεργάζομαι εξωτερικά τον κινητήρα ο οποίος δεν είχε πουθενά καλώδια, όση ώρα είμαστε εκεί είχε σταθερές στροφές και μόνο όταν κατέβασε τον πύρο (μετά από 30 λεπτά) τότε αρχισε να σταματάει σταδιακά.Μου έδειξε κάποια σχέδια και κατάλαβα περίπου την λειτουργία του.Μετά γελώντας μου είπε πώς το είχε ήδη κατοχυρώσει !!!!!!, πώς έκανε 20 χρόνια για την κατασκευή και δαπάνησε πολλά χρήματα για την παραγγελία τών Μαγνητών από Αγγλία. Το πρόβλημα του ,μου είπε πώς ήταν ένα ‘ Οι στροφές. Έπρεπε να πιάνει πάνω από 15.000 rpm για να μην κόβει και έπιανε μόνο 9.000 rpm (δεύτερο σόκ) με αποτέλεσμα όποιο φορτίο έμπαινε στον άξονα,να μειώνεται η ταχύτητα και στο τέλος να σταματά .Αυτό που ζητούσε ήταν να βρεί κάποιον συνέταιρο με παρόμοια συσκευή για να φτιάξουν μια καλύτερη και να την βγάλουν στο εμπόριο.Επίσης είπε πώς υπάρχουν αρκετοί στην Ελλάδα που έχουν κατασκευάσει παρόμοιες συσκευές.Το θέμα τελικά ήταν πως ή δική μου συσκευή δεν ήταν με περιστροφική κίνηση αλλά με παλμική και λειτουργούσε γύρω στα 50hz/sec. (Που πάς ρε Καραμήτρο !!!!!)                                                                                                              Φυσικά δεν ευόδωσε ή συνεργασία μας και εγώ δεν κατάφερα να εξελίξω την συσκευή πάνω από 50 hz/sec.Απο τότε όμως που είδα αυτόν τον αεικίνητο κινητήρα, γνωρίζω πιά πώς είναι δεν ουτοπία να φτιαχτεί συσκευή αυτόνομη και συνεχίζω να ασχολούμαι ,(τώρα με την κατασκευή 2 συσκευών) με άλλη αρχή και με διαφορετική όμως προσέγγισηβ¦β¦β¦β¦.                                                                                                           Γιατί τα είπα όλα αυτά ;;; Για να πώ σε αυτούς που αμφισβητούν ,ότι μην ακούμε μόνο ότι μας σερβίρουν,υπάρχουν πράγματα που ήτε δεν τα ξέρουμε ήτε τα αγνοούμε.Δεν λέω ότι θα πετύχει όποιος ασχοληθεί ούτε είναι εύκολο ,ίσα-ίσα θέλει πάρα πολύ χρόνο ,χρήμα και υπομονή. Πιστεύω όμως ότι η Ενέργεια όπου και σε ότι μορφή υπάρχει,είναι  παντού και περιμένει τον τρόπο που θα την τιθασεύσουμε.



την θυμαμαι αυτην την αγγελια, παιζει να εχω ακομα εκεινο το αποκομμα απο εφημεριδα, εγραφε το ονοματεπωνυμο του, και τηλεφωνο στον Πειραια... 
Τον ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο, και ειχαμε μιλησει, αλλα δεν τον ξαναπηρα ποτε για να βρεθουμε απο κοντα ....

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Τον ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο, και ειχαμε μιλησει, αλλα δεν τον ξαναπηρα ποτε για να βρεθουμε απο κοντα ....



Το τηλέφωνο είναι 210000000 και τον λένε  $&*@)#(*$$$(^*&(&^*&%@#^%       

Tου είχα πάρει κι εγώ τηλέφωνο! Έχουμε ακόμη και τώρα επικοινωνία!

----------

Dragonborn (11-11-18), 

micalis (11-11-18)

----------


## wideband

> Το τηλέφωνο είναι210000000 και τον λένε $&*@)#(*$$$(^*&(&^*&%@#^%





*Υπαρχει καποιος συγκεκριμμενος λογος που ειρωνευτηκες το σχολιο μου ? 

 Θα μπορουσες να μας τον γραψεις σε παρακαλω πολυ, για να τον διαβασουμε ολοι μας ? 

Ευχαριστω !*

----------


## FreeEnergy

> *Υπαρχει καποιος συγκεκριμμενος λογος που ειρωνευτηκες το σχολιο μου ? 
> 
>  Θα μπορουσες να μας τον γραψεις σε παρακαλω πολυ, για να τον διαβασουμε ολοι μας ? 
> 
> Ευχαριστω !*
> [/COLOR]



Καταρχήν δεν ήταν ...ειρωνία, ήταν αστείο. Τουλάχιστον αυτό ήθελα εγώ. Να κάνω πλάκα.
ειρωνία : *ειρωνεία* η [ironia] Ο25 *:* *1α.* περιφρονητικός ή υποτιμητικός αστεϊσμός, εμπαιγμός, χλευασμός ή σαρκασμός σε βάρος άλλου*1*
αστείο : *αστείο* το [astio] Ο39 *:* λόγος ή σύντομη διήγηση ή και ενέργεια που προκαλεί το γέλιο*2*

Γιατί έκανα πλάκα με αυτό που έγραψες; Γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχει αυτός ο κύριος που αναφέρεις. Δεν υπάρχει ( δυστυχώς ) αεικίνητο! Αυτό:




> Τελικά το 92 διαπίστωσα πώς ορισμένοι νόμοι μπορεί να μην παύουν να  ισχύουν ,αλλά μετατρέπονται  οπως φαίνεται και έτσι δεν παραβιάζονται οι  βασικές αρχές τους.



είναι απίστευτη χαζομάρα από όπου κι αν το δεις. Αν ένας ...νόμος "μετατρέπεται" τότε πώς και γιατί δεν παραβιάζονται "οι βασικές του αρχές" αφού αυτές "οι βασικές αρχές" είναι στην καρδιά, στον πυρήνα του νόμου; Αυτό το γράφει / το λέει / το ισχυρίζεται ο κάθε ψευδοεπιστήμονας έτσι ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να ...αποδείξει την απιθανολογία που ξεστομίζει αμέσως μετά:




> Κατάφερα τότε και κατασκεύασα μια απλή (σχετικά) συσκευή που δούλευε για κάποιο διάστημα χωρίς εξωτερική πηγή ενέργειας !!!



αφού δεν ..."παραβιάζονται οι βασικές αρχές" των ...νόμων, ασχέτως αν μια από αυτές της αρχές είναι η ...διατήρηση της ενέργειας! Τα υπόλοιπα για ...μαγνήτες και ...συχνότητες είναι ένα αγαπημένο θέμα των ψευδοεπιστημόνων γιατί ο μαγνητισμός στα μάτια των άσχετων φαντάζει σαν πανάκεια.
Κι έρχεσε εσύ και γράφεις:




> την θυμαμαι αυτην την αγγελια, παιζει να εχω  ακομα εκεινο το αποκομμα απο εφημεριδα, εγραφε το ονοματεπωνυμο του, και  τηλεφωνο στον Πειραια... 
> *Τον ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο, και ειχαμε μιλησει*, αλλα δεν τον ξαναπηρα ποτε για να βρεθουμε απο κοντα ....



Μίλησες με τον άνθρωπο που ανακάλυψε το αεικίνητο, κοινώς έλυσε το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του πλανήτη αλλά ..."δεν τον ξαναπήρες" ( τηλέφωνο);; Δηλαδή η σωτηρία του πλανήτη κρίθηκε από ένα τηλεφώνημα; Ναι συνεχίζω να κάνω πλάκα γιατί δεν βλέπω να αναφέρεται πουθενά πλέον αυτός ο υποτιθέμενος κύριος, άρα λογικά συμπεραίνω, περιμένει τηλεφώνημα από εσένα για να ...συνεχίσει;
Αν θέλεις να σταματήσω την πλάκα και να συζητήσουμε σοβαρά γράψε σε παρακαλώ κάτι σοβαρό... Ή αν θέλεις να σου εξηγήσω γιατί δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό που έγραφε η ...αγγελία τότε πολύ ευχαρίστως θα το κάνω αν το ζητήσεις...

*1*http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLa...CE%AF%CE%B1&dq
*2*http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLa...E%B9%CE%BF&dq=

----------

Dragonborn (11-11-18)

----------

